#ubuntuone 2010-03-15
<duanedesign> bug 537610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537610 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Read limit must be greater than 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537610
<duanedesign> bug 537282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537282 in ubuntuone-client "Can't set up U1 services" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537282
<duanedesign> hello rye. Have a good weekend?
<duanedesign> d'oh
<duanedesign> connection giving you a hard time this morning rye ?  :)
<rye> duanedesign, well, at first I was logged inv via ipv4, my router forgot that it has ipv6 link - reconnected. Then the power went off - router rebooted and forgot about ipv6 again (i.e. No route o_O).
<rye> and I am not good at kernel debugging, especially if it is 2.4 :)
<duanedesign> heh, right
<rye> duanedesign, you know why there are no that much bug reports now?
<duanedesign> hope you had a good weekend. Uneventful here, but sometimes thats nice
<rye> duanedesign, bug #538097 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in launchpad "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<duanedesign> rye: i thought it strange that there have been no new reports in a few days
<duanedesign> ugh
<rye> yup
<duanedesign> i had two that i was looking at that i was gonna ask if you had seen before....
<duanedesign> bug 537610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537610 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Read limit must be greater than 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537610
<duanedesign> i think the title might be decieving. There is another error in the log as well
<rye> duanedesign, you might now that better- if the package says Fix Released for a package but one build (i386) failed - should I file a new bug report or reply to existing one?
<rye> duanedesign - yes, I am checking that now - it looks like I have got this as well, but ignored for some strange reason thinking that my system is somehow biased
<duanedesign> rye: yes there are a couple with that error
<duanedesign> rye: i asked about the build failed question in #ubuntu-bugs to be certain.
<rye> duanedesign,  thanks!
<rye> duanedesign, hm, are launchpad-gm-scripts working for you?
<duanedesign> rye: i was having trouble with the 'add tag' feature, but other than that yes
<rye> hmm..
<duanedesign> rye: are they not working at all?
<rye> duanedesign, here - nope... Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2) Gecko/20100308 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6
<pfibiger`> muffinresearch: ping
<muffinresearch> pfibiger`: hi
<oly> hi guys are there any known problems with notes currently on ubuntu one ?
<oly> I have not been able to access the notes tab in the interface for around a week now
<beuno> oly, a week sounds like a lot
<oly> yeah hence why i am asking
<beuno> oly, do you get oopses?
<oly> i only have one note with a single link in it
<oly> yep one sec
<oly> OOPS-ID-1535appserver59000
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<beuno> oly, you got that one just now?
<oly> yes, i just this second went to the webpage and pasted it here
<beuno> rye, pfibiger, ^
<beuno> pfibiger, are oopses accesible yet?
<oly> not a great loss, although the link would be handy at some point was kind of waiting figuring it will be sorted soon
<pfibiger> beuno: yes, but not at that url. we maybe have seen some still missing, but the major culprit of losing oopses has been fixed.
<pfibiger> it ought be on buffaloberry within an hour, or early if manually synced.
<beuno> pfibiger, an hour sounds too long to debug on IRC  :)
<beuno> pfibiger, launchpad syncs them within minutes
<oly> well there are probably others oops, as i have tried a few times to access the notes tab
<rye_> great, my mission-control-5 segfaults  on a netbook
<rye_> sometimes
<rye_> alevine, hi, so, is desktopcouch replication working for you now?
<rye_> i.e. has anything changed?
<alevine> rye_, everything seems to be "working" fine. let me take a look if I still don't have a notes db
<alevine> by working I mean I can synchronize notes
<alevine> rye, still just have users and management dbs in couch
<rye_> duanedesign, btw, default upload/download rate should be 2Mbit
 * rye_ is reading backlogs to find alevine's log
<rye_> alevine, could you please try restarting desktopcouch service (I fail to remember whether I asked you to do that or not) from the terminal
<alevine> rye_, I think you did ask me, and it didn't make a difference. but can you remind me how to restart desktopcouch?
<rye_> alevine, python /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rye_> alecu, then killall desktopcouch-service
<rye_> alevine, ^ ( alecu, sorry :) )
<rye_> alevine, afterwards, from the terminal - /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<rye_> alevine, if that prints something - could you please paste it to some pastebin. If it does not, then filing a private bug against desktopcouch with desktopcouch-replication log attached might help
<alevine> rye_, stopping works. When starting: RuntimeError: Unable to find file descriptors in /proc
<rye_> hm, I wonder whether attachments from private bug reports are inaccessible ...
<alevine> do I need to sudo?
<rye_> alevine, as, I start to remember, yeah - the regexp
<rye_> alecu, no, desktopcouch runs as a local user, are you running it via sudo?
<alevine> no I did not
<rye_> alevine, ok, then summoning desktopcouch team...
 * rye_ summons thisfred_ CardinalFang 
<thisfred_> ohai
 * CardinalFang arrives in a puff of smoke.
<rye_> thisfred_, hi, question - desktopcouch fails to find listening port. Even while I was a Perl programmer, it takes a while to find out what that regexp for proc file means
<thisfred_> sounds like a job for: SuperCardinalFang! :)
<rye_> alevine, could you please find out the pid of beam.smp / beam of couchdb that is running the desktopcouch database?
<thisfred_> (I know very little about the actual desktop parts of desktopcouch)
<alevine> rye_, 5551
<alevine> i assume you want me to do something with that now :)
<rye_> alevine, ok, now could you please post the contents of /proc/5551/net/tcp to pastebin
<rye_> alevine, I have definitely asked you to do that in the past, but testing how pastebin can take data is also good :)
<alevine> rye_, http://pastebin.com/jDDen1Uu
<rye_> alevine, and the log file for our past talk is buried somewhere in irclogs
<CardinalFang> rye, Hrm, send me the contents of your running couchdb's  /proc/NNN/net/tcp .
<rye_> CardinalFang, this is affecting alevine, and his proc/tcp entries are here - http://pastebin.com/jDDen1Uu
<rye_> ok, me is returning to the base, see you as a normal 'rye'
<CardinalFang> alevine, Hi.  Paste the contents of "ls -l /proc/5551/fd" in a pastebin also, please.
<alevine> CardinalFang, http://pastebin.com/wFyk9rXu
<CardinalFang> alecu, so the first is 'desktopcouch-service' and the second is a 'beam.smp' or 'beam'?
<alecu> CardinalFang, I'm sure you mean "alevine", right?
<alevine> alecu, you must hate me :)
<CardinalFang> alecu, and figure out why your IRC cleint thinks your name is "alecu', too!
<CardinalFang> Got that, alevine?
<alecu> :-)
<alevine> CardinalFang, sorry. your question is over my head. I don't know much about couchdb or anything about desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> alevine, You pasted two things.  Why two?
<alevine> the paste that rye sent you is the contents of /proc/5551/net/tcp, the one I sent you is the output of ls -l /proc/5551/fd
<CardinalFang> alevine, Oh, wait, I see.  Sorry.
<CardinalFang> alevine, pastebin looks different.  I thought there were two pastes.  The second is really another submission box.
<alevine> pastebin changed their interface last week I think :)
<CardinalFang> Yeah, someone bought and rewrote it, I heard.
<alevine> odd
<CardinalFang> alevine, Hrm, it works for me, using your data.
<CardinalFang> alevine, let's open a terminal and run 'python'
<alevine> CardinalFang, done
<CardinalFang> alevine,  >>> import desktopcouch; desktopcouch.find_port()
<alevine> CardinalFang, 36745
<alevine> was returned in single quotes
<CardinalFang> alevine, Er, okay.  That's what I expected to happen.
<CardinalFang> alevine, Maybe we should back up.  What is the problem you see?
<alevine> CardinalFang, as a user, I have no problem. I can synchronize my notes correctly. But I think rye was worried about the fact that I have no notes db in my couch when I open it with futon
<CardinalFang> alevine, okay.  I think I see how we got here.  What version of desktopcouch do you have installed?  $ dpkg -l desktopcouch |cat
<alevine> CardinalFang, ii  desktopcouch                               0.5-0ubuntu1
<CardinalFang> statik, Can you upload to 9.10?  Prob not, right?  I was sure this branch/release landed months ago.
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/desktopcouch/release-0.5.1/+merge/16433
<statik> CardinalFang, for that to go into 9.10 we would follow the SRU process. I can upload to karmic-proposed, yes. I probably need to do it not-today though.
<CardinalFang> statik, agreed, not urgent at all.  I'll review SRU checklist again.
<alevine> CardinalFang, let me know if you need me to run anything else. the problem isn't urgent to me...but i'm here to help if you think you should look into it
<CardinalFang> alevine, Okay, I think your desktopcouch-service will start, but not every time you run it.   There's a timing problem, that we have a fix for already proposed.  It has not landed in Ubuntu 9.10 yet, though it has in 10.04-pre.
<alevine> CardinalFang, sounds good. is there a bug I can subscribe to so I can test when the fix is released?
<CardinalFang> alevine, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/465216  When that goes from Confirmed -> Fix Released for desktopcouch (Ubuntu) , it should be fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465216 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alevine> CardinalFang, great. I'll test when 0.5.1 comes to karmic
<alevine> thanks for your help
<dpm> hey dobey, another quick question on ubuntuone-client. This string seems to cause confusion to translators -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubuntuone-client/+pots/ubuntuone-client/ca/4/+translate Some people think it's a variable and shouldn't be translated. I've had a quick look at the code and if I understand it correctly, it can be translated as any other. Could you confirm that? And the second question is: would it be possible
<dpm>  to add a comment to the string, so it gets extracted and put in the template for translators to see?
<dobey> it might make sense to remove the <> there, and not use all caps.
<dobey> sure
<dobey> a comment is fine
<dobey> i'm off to lunch at the moment, though :)
<dpm> dobey, yeah, that would sound fine to me as well. It's just a minor thing, though, and I thought I'd just mention it rather than opening a bug. Anyway, enjoy your lunch!
<rye> i believe <pre> is not a good tag for <monospace> in Tomboy. <tt> might be better. <monospace> is not block-level, it is inline element
<tcole> agreed, generally you want block/inline agreement
<dobey> dpm: well, bugs are good for tracking things, even if they are trivial. do you know if there is a bug on it? also, are you making a branch for it?
<duanedesign> i imagine everyone is aware of this, just to be sure. bug 537237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537237 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone gnome client poorly vertically optimised" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537237
<duanedesign> oop, nevermind. Its been assigned :) needed to refresh the browser :P
<dobey> yes
<dobey> we are aware
<dobey> and it will be fixed soon :)
<duanedesign> thank you dobey
<dpm> dobey, I can do both, filing a bug and providing a trivial fix, no probs. I just want to always check first with the devs what they think and which workflow they follow
<dobey> dpm: cool. if you've ever seen a tornado, that's pretty much what my workflow is like.
<dpm> :-)
<duanedesign> rye: does bug 537138 sound like a dupe of bug 531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537138 in ubuntuone-client "open applet, click connect, nothing happens, click on it again and crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "sync takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<dobey> duanedesign: maybe, not sure
<dobey> duanedesign: yeah, it does seem like a dup
<duanedesign> dobey: thanks dobey. Just trying to finish up on a few notes i made this weekend
<duanedesign> huh, im not seeing my /5
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> lol, seems i have to do that at least once a day :P
<mesula> Why does ubuntuone-syncd use so much CPU?
<dobey> not sure. we'd need more info to give you an exact answer. presumably there is a bug you're seeing, and it shouldn't be using that much cpu.
<mesula> 50%
<mesula> Is it even actually doing anything useful?
<mesula> It might have something to do with the fact that I just told it to sync up a directory containing 1.5GB of data.
<dobey> i don't know what it's doing, aside from "something," based on the information you've recited :)
<dobey> how many files?
<mesula> dobey: About 8,500.
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "sync takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> that's probably what you're seeing then :-/
<mesula> dobey: I guess it'll keep going all night, then...
<dobey> it's going to be a while, yes
<mesula> dobey: I have a crappy Intel CPU. :(
<mesula> And I'm running Bittorrent and playing FLAC music.
<mesula> Intel P4
<dobey> i'm sorry that you're hitting the bug. i hope we can figure out a solution for it soon and make it super fast.
<mesula> dobey: The Services tab in Ubuntu One Preferences is all greyed out. :(
<mesula> I want to sync my bookmarks and contacts, too.
<mesula> Oh, and my Tomboy notes.
<dobey> mesula: tomboy is a separate thing, and we can't control whether it's synced or not from that. it has to be set up in Tomboy itself
<dobey> mesula: and bookmarks and contacts are already synced by default. it's greyed out because the backend implementation for that functionality isn't complete (althouth it will be in the next few days, and will be in beta2)
<mesula> dobey: Does bookmark syncing work with Midori. Also, it doesn't make it obvious it's referring to web bookmarks.
<mesula> It could mean ebookmarks or anything else.
<dobey> no, bindwood is only available for Firefox at the moment
<dobey> ebookmarks?
<mesula> dobey: Firefox is stupid and isn't GTK and doesn't integrate properly with my lovely GTK desktop.
<mesula> dobey: ebook bookmarks
<mesula> dobey: Let's not confuse the users.
<dobey> Firefox is gtk+. But yes, it does lack some things.
<mesula> dobey: Firefox doesn't use native GTK widgets.
<dobey> actually it does
<mesula> dobey: Actually, it doesn't.
<dobey> (unless you build it with qt)
<mesula> Firefox and Openoffice aren't actually GTK.
<dobey> in that case, neither is midori i guess
<dobey> openoffice certainly isn't
<dobey> but firefox is
<mesula> WTF Openoffice isn't at all.
<mesula> Midori is.
<mesula> Themes and stuff always work with Midori and Abiword because they're GTK.
<dobey> the drawing code in webkit for widgets is almost exactly the same as the code in firefox for drawing widgets on the web.
<dobey> are you referring to firefox nightlies or something?
<dobey> gtk+ themes work fine for me re: firefox
<mesula> If something looks like a GTK app, doesn't mean it's a GTK app.
<dobey> no. but have you read the firefox code? :)
<dobey> just because the ui is built with xul, doesn't mean it's not using gtk+ to actually do stuff, either. :)
<mesula> dobey: Whenever I want to move my GTK widgets around to weird places on my screen or use some awesome themes, Firefox and OpenOffice don't do it for me.
<mesula> For example, I like to use the Dust Sand theme and move my menu bars to the top left corner of my screen.
<dobey> move your menu bars?
<dobey> with the global-menu applet thing?
<mesula> dobey: Yeah, that buggy piece of shit.
<mesula> gnome2-globalmenu
<dobey> ok. well because firefox doesn't work with it also doesn't mean it's not gtk+. :)
<dobey> but anyway, bindwood is only available for firefox at the moment. there has been some work (by someone whom i can't recall the name of at the moment) to make a version for Chrome as well
<dobey> i don't know if there is any way to actually extend Midori in that way
<dobey> though it might be possible to haven a version for Epiphany
<mesula> I wish my 14 year old friend (who's a girl) would log into MSN so that I can arrange to walk her home after school tomorrow.
<mesula> dobey: Epiphany sucks
<dobey> yes, well. i'm not here to argue about what one thinks is an acceptable version of a web vm. :)
<rye_> nessita, do you mind if I comment on tree-deletion-when-prior-conflict with Needs Fixing? I am not a reviewer but it looks like the code will fail to protect users' data inside folders that were themselves renamed in to U1conflict - only filenames are checked
<rye_> desktop+/chicharra team - when does a folder get renamed into .u1conflict one ?
<dobey> rye_: you can review the branch if you wish
<dobey> rye_: it doesn't matter what day you are nominally on-call reviewer for. you can review branches any time
<rye_> rye_, erm, I believe I am not in a reviewer at all
<dobey> rye_: uhm, yes you are.
<dobey> rye_: if you review something, you are a reviewer.
<rye_> :)
<dobey> rather simple really :)
<rye_> dobey, I meant not in a @reviewers :)
<rye_> not in @reviewers list
<rye_> the third time it looks correct
<dobey> rye_: that's just the list of people who are on-call to do reviews for the day
<dobey> rye_: but like i said, you don't have to be in that list to do reviews :)
<seg|away> thisfred: hey, I just saw your gwibber bug report about couchdb
<seg|away> thisfred: let me know if you need any help. I'd really like to get a fix for that in for lucid
<seg|away> I suspect it's fairly trivial to accomplish
<thisfred> seg|away: ok, I'll try tonight, but I may not have anything left. I'm explicitly not getting canonical time to work on this ;)
<thisfred> yeah I've started on the branch. I figure if there were tests, it would have been 5 mins of work ;)
<seg|away> yeah
<seg|away> the hard part is really making sure it doesn't break anything. :-(
<thisfred> I'll see, if it's not much work, I'll add some tests, if not, we can leave that for later, if I can figure out how to make sure I didn't break stuff
<seg|away> If you don't have time, I can help with the testing
<seg|away> how far have you gotten?
<thisfred> ok, I figured I'd ask you for a review specifically anyway :)
<thisfred> well, I changed the views, which was trivial, just need to go through the code to see where the value was used, and substitude 'doc' for that
<seg|away> gwibber fortunately has a very active and vocal community of daily testers, so we will know almost immediately if something does break and we miss it
<seg|away> yeah
<thisfred> or uglier but easier, in the big dict, poke the doc value into 'value'
<seg|away> thisfred: your report said that you could just use include_docs
<seg|away> if that's the case, you can just add that in the same place where we set the record limit in MessageStreamView
<seg|away> and that should cover like 90% of the cases where we actually need the doc
<seg|away> am I missing something?
<thisfred> seg|away: yes, you can pass that as a keyword arg to the python-couchdb view, but then 'doc' is the key in the resulting rows, where before it would have been 'value' I think
<seg|away> oh I see
<thisfred> this is all from a not very stainless memory
<seg|away> thisfred: in any case, I think that it will be pretty easy to add it to view.options in MessageStreamView rather than having to add it to all of the execute_view invocations in the model
<thisfred> yeah, I think that's what I
<thisfred> 'll do
<seg|away> cool
<thisfred> it can be prettified later
<seg|away> thisfred: where is the view data cached in desktopcouch?
<seg|away> I was under the impression that it was part of the actual db file
<seg|away> but your bug report seems to indicate that it is separate
<thisfred> it is:
<thisfred> ls -la $HOME/.local/share/desktop-couch/
<thisfred> you'll see a lot of dot directories, one for each db
<thisfred> that's where the 'indexes' live
<seg|away> ah thanks. I didn't know about that before
<seg|away> do those get synced with u1?
<thisfred> this is just the way couchdb stores them, not unique to d-c
<thisfred> seg|away: no, luckily: the design docs do, but the view indexes are built on first call, and hence never, on the server
<seg|away> ok
<seg|away> that's good. We have enough trouble already with the network overhead of syncing the message db. ;-)
<thisfred> hehe
<seg|away> I should probably implement auto-compaction or something
<seg|away> will removing the doc data from the views also make view computation less cpu-intensive?
<thisfred> I'm not sure, it might
<thisfred> auto compaction should come to d-c, since there's a daemon running for replication anyway, IMO
<seg|away> we get cpu spikes sometimes when it's generating the views after loading a lot of new messages
<thisfred> yeah, so it may be less expensive with smaller views, but I would expect it to affect memory more than CPU
<seg|away> ah
<thisfred> that is without much knowledge of the internals though, so who knows ;)
<seg|away> do you think that batch updating would help lower the cpu usage?
<seg|away> I'm currently just doing put_record in a loop, basically
<thisfred> yes, that may certainly help, as the views would only need to be regenerated once
<thisfred> that, or hold off on calling any views between updates, but that's hard in a desktop app where the UI is making its own requests, probably
<seg|away> yeah
<seg|away> I think our monitoring might also be slowing it down
#ubuntuone 2010-03-16
<cellofellow> How do I remove a specific couchdb database from Ubuntu One? I need to purge the settings from an app (gwibber) but whenever I remove them from my desktopcouch they get repopulated from ubuntu one.
<beuno> cellofellow, one sec, I'll fetch you a link
<beuno> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<beuno> get that
<beuno> and then run: python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE dbname
<beuno> I think gwibber's dbname would be gwibber_messages
<cellofellow> ok, I'll try this
<cellofellow> that worked, thanks
<cellofellow> wish there was an interface in the ubuntu one website to see all databases in ubuntu one, not just contacts and notes.
<beuno> there will be  :)
<cellofellow> ok :)
<cellofellow> will the web interface get faster too? currently it
<cellofellow> currently it's very sluggish, especially compared to dropbox.
<Tig3rzhark> I'm having trouble logging into ubuntuone
<Tig3rzhark> Every time I try to login, I get this error id (Error ID: 1536carambola3)
<kermiac> hi. The OP in bug 523361 says this issue has now been resolved. Looking through the bug workflow, I don't see if it's appropriate for me to set this to "fix released" or something else as the OP didn't post any logs or advise which version they were having this issue with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523361 in ubuntu "will not connect to sync Ubuntu One files --grr!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523361
<rye> hm, I wonder why syncdaemon sometimes recreates the folders on the local system that were removed previously. No files are downloaded from the server, only folders are brought back
<kermiac> The OP in bug 523361 says this issue has now been resolved. Looking through the bug workflow, I don't see if it's appropriate for me (as a triager) to set this to "fix released" or something else as the OP didn't post any logs or advise which version they were having this issue with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523361 in ubuntu "will not connect to sync Ubuntu One files --grr!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523361
<kermiac> The OP said "It said something about having a build the cloud was not prepared for yet - that lasted about a week - then everything mysteriously went away." so I believe a newer version has fixed the OP's issue
<rye> kermiac, I'll deal with it - it is a dup of bug #462828 - he was given 'Capabilities Mismatch' error
<rye> kermiac, thanks!
<kermiac> ok, np... ty rye :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462828 in ubuntuone-client "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462828
<persia> .names
<persia> Hi!  I've seen a lot of discussion requesting private branches from launchpad.
<persia> I was wondering if there were any obstacles to hosting a bzr branch in one's Ubuntu One repository?
<duanedesign> hello persia
<persia> Hey duanedesign.  You don't happen to know about hosting branches in ubuntuone, do you?
<duanedesign> persia: i have seen bug reports on this issue. But those might be more of a one off problem someone had.
<persia> duanedesign: Can you point me at any?
<persia> I believe it should just work, but I'm curious if there's some data parsing happening in the ubuntuone protocol that might cause issues, etc.
<duanedesign> rye: good day. Do you know anything about hosting bzr branches in your U1 folder
<duanedesign> persia: yes most of what i have tested worked fine
<persia> rye: Or rather, do you know of any reason it wouldn't work, or wouldn't be a bug if something went wrong?
<corecode> is it me or does tomboy sync not work?
<rye> duanedesign, rye - i am still hesitating to answer. The first thing is that there is nothing wrong with that, I am now hosting small svn repository in my u1 folder
<rye> persia, the only issues that may arise so far is that in case there is a heavy usage of the branch then the changes may not be momentarily uploaded. And the file timestamps are not preserved during download
<rye> corecode, there ... well, I need to update the subject
<persia> rye: So there are no issues related to bzr tracking inode rather than filename, etc.?
<persia> (svn doesn't do this)
<rye> corecode, there is an issue at the moment with Tomboy note syncing - bug #538140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538140 in ubuntuone-servers "Blank note content in HTML format causes server oops during HTML to TomboyXML conversion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538140
<rye> persia, the files are not physically moved to another location but in case .bzr metadata relies on some file properties then that might cause some issue. I am not a heavy user of bzr yet. My has been damaged with CVS (I was exposed to it for 4 years) and I am still recovering.
<persia> Heh.  OK.  I'll check with the bzr folk.
<persia> ubuntuone just copies files?
<rye> persia, yup
<persia> rye: For your svn stuff, do you have an svn "repository" or an svn "checkout"?
<rye> persia, svn checkout, repository is at googlecode
<persia> rye: Thanks.
 * persia is chatting with the bzr folk
<persia> As it turns out, it's a very bad idea to put bzr branches in u1 (or svn repos, etc.), because the structured data assumes that nothing is replicating it in realtime, and multiple writers break all the semantics.
<persia> Thanks for the help, and sorry for any confusion.
<rye> persia, hm.. well, ubuntuone does not perform any write activity in UBuntu One folder when it is uploading things
<persia> I've been told in #bzr that at least one user has already had a branch eaten, so it may even be worth adding a note to some FAQ to not use u1 for bzr, sqlite, etc.
<rye> persia, except for nautilus plugin in current stable karmic... grrr
<persia> rye: It would be when it was downloading : some user with the u1 folder mounted on more than one machine.
<lifeless> rye: if you have two machines signed into u1 and run 'bzr $something' on both, then u1 will write back the changes to the other machine
<lifeless> rye: but do so *without* honouring the bzr locking
<rye> lifeless, because locks are on the files, right?
<lifeless> rye: amongst other things
<lifeless> it will often work ok, but its inherently unsafe, and when it goes munch munch munch there will not be much you can do
<persia> rye: It's dangerous for all the same reasons that the couchdb sync is different from file sync in u1
<lifeless> if you want to share bzr branches, push them to launchpad - much easier, much faster, much more scalable: its what LP is designed to handle
<lifeless> I have to go sleep :)
<lifeless> gnight
<persia> The original use case was non-public sharing/backup for a single user.
<persia> But u1 doesn't seem to be the solution for that.
<lifeless> backup would be ok, but you'd have to be extremely careful not to have two machines
<lifeless> (using bzr in the u1 share)
<lifeless> you could push into a u1 share, and pull from it somewhere else, quite robustly.
<persia> lifeless: Backup as in making a tarball and stuffing that in u1, yes.  replication, no.
<lifeless> just don't ever *work in it*
<lifeless> persia: as in 'bzr push ~/Ubuntu One/foo'
<persia> replication was what the original user wanted (work on homework at home, sync to u1, use branch at school, etc.)
<lifeless> we should document the interactions
<persia> lifeless: Ah, so if one limits oneself to bzr push/pull/branch/merge it ought be safe?
<lifeless> persia: treating the U1 folder like launchpad means you'll have a clean bzrdir somewhere always
<persia> Oh, then that solves the use case.
<persia> And, yes, ought be documented.  Does it belong in u1 docs or bzr docs?
<lifeless> even if the u1 content gets narfed, you have the seperate dir to work from
<lifeless> persia: both
 * persia files a bug, taking advantage of LP's multiple task feature
<lifeless> bzr should document how it will interact with dropbox,u1,$asyncreplicatorsthatarenotfilesystems
<lifeless> u1 should tell folk how databases will generally behave when you store them in u1 and do 'stuff impossible to do locally' on them
<rye> ok, I know the second reason why web UI for notes might fail.
<persia> Filed as bug #539504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539504 in ubuntuone-servers "Please document interaction between bzr and u1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539504
<persia> Thanks a lot rye and lifeless
<pecisk> hi people, when I delete file from web interface, everytime my files gets mixed up and I seem them doubled or tripled, I have to click on Files again
<pecisk> is it known bug?
<rye> pecisk, yes, let me find the number...
<rye> pecisk, bug #516140 along with the video
<pecisk> thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516140 in ubuntuone-servers "web interface for ubuntu one shows multiple copies of files after delete" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516140
<rye> ok, there's some kind of inefficiency. Whenever the user requests notes for /notes/ ui, all the notes are loaded and parsed (i.e. converted from XML to HTML). I believe this calls for a problem for large amount of notes...
<rye> since the result is most probably thrown away
<rye> desktop+ team / web ui - is that ok ^ ?
<rye> well, filing two bugs, first for the converter and second for the parsing...
<psyphercode> honk
<rye> psyphercode, honk-pong
<psyphercode> rye: oh am i supposed to say honk-pong?
<rye> psyphercode, no, i belive we might need to change "Please honk" to "Please ping" :)
<rye> or ping rye
<psyphercode> ok
<psyphercode> dude, my reads are taking longer than a work day now, i made adjustments, deleted a whole bunch of files but i think the index files are still there causing it to take so long to read. is there a way to delete all the indexes files, have it reindex and see what still needs to be uploadad wihout having to upload the stuff i know is already on the web?
<psyphercode> i've been waiting 3 days now for the index reads to stop so it can actually start uploading the files, just don't want to have to upload all the files again which are already there
<psyphercode> rye: what do u say?
<rye> psyphercode, so now you have all metadata read and you see the server queries in the logs, right?
<psyphercode> well i am assuming that the metadat has been created, it just take longer than 8 hours to read, yet i thknk that excess metadat is there causing it to be slower than it should
<psyphercode> rye: the log says the scan has been started only
<psyphercode> 2010-03-16 13:21:54,651 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: INIT; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=0 miss=195800) ----
<psyphercode> 2010-03-16 13:21:54,652 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - Local rescan starting...
<psyphercode> 2010-03-16 13:21:54,652 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - INFO - start scan all shares
<rye> 13:21 and now it is 14:55, right?
<psyphercode> yes
<psyphercode> only 12867 now, not 385000
<psyphercode> so should be lots lsower
<psyphercode> should be doing something at least, not just "reading" all day long
<psyphercode> also converned about my hard drives lifespan now
<psyphercode> rye: so thats why i am wondering if i can clear all the metadata, have it re-index the less amount of files, then read it then hopefully compare it to whats online laready and then upload the diffrence
<nessita> psyphercode: hi there
<psyphercode> nessita: hi
<nessita> psyphercode: could you please pastebin all the log file?
<psyphercode> ok
<nessita> psyphercode: if the daemon is doing local rescan, it passed already the metadat loagin phase
<rye> nessita, maybe private bug report would be better?
<nessita> loading*
<nessita> rye: yeah
<psyphercode> so u want all of these:
<psyphercode> /.cache/ubuntuone/log$ ls
<psyphercode> log.tar.gz
<psyphercode> oauth-login.log
<psyphercode> syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<psyphercode> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-03-12_07-15-58
<psyphercode> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-03-12_10-23-13
<psyphercode> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-03-12_11-40-05
<psyphercode> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-03-15_07-36-32
<psyphercode> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-03-16_12-36-26
<psyphercode> syncdaemon.log
<psyphercode> syncdaemon.log.2010-03-12_10-23-13
<psyphercode> syncdaemon.log.2010-03-12_11-40-05
<psyphercode> syncdaemon.log.2010-03-15_07-36-32
<psyphercode> syncdaemon.log.2010-03-15_07-36-33
<psyphercode> syncdaemon.log.2010-03-16_12-36-26
<nessita> psyphercode: yes please! Could you please open a private report?
<nessita> psyphercode: I'll be happy to try to diagnose what the issue
<psyphercode> nessita: 388188 file int ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm
<psyphercode> but only 12867 files in ubuntone fol;der
<nessita> psyphercode: please add that data on the report too
<psyphercode> ok what do i say in the repost, already have some many
<psyphercode> report*
<psyphercode> could i not use the one i have already logged for this?
<nessita> psyphercode: do you have several reports for this same issue?
<psyphercode> well it depends, i have rporst for the clietn app crashing because it's still doing the scan
<nessita> psyphercode: please open a new one, reporting the speed issues you experince
<psyphercode> ok
<psyphercode> arg where is the "report a bug" button on launchpad??
<nessita> psyphercode: top right corner
<psyphercode> nessita: nope no such thing
<nessita> psyphercode: one sec, I'll give you a link
<psyphercode> i see username and logout
<psyphercode> but i will use ubuntu-bug from cli
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<nessita> psyphercode: ^
<psyphercode> you have to search for the app 1st then there is a report a bug button, can't just do that from the homepage, silly
<psyphercode> anyway busy with it now
<nessita> psyphercode: is that every bug report is tied to a specific project
<nessita> psyphercode: please also add, besides the whole log dir content and the amount of files/metadata, the ubuntu version and ubuntuone-client version
<nessita> rye: could you help him doing that?
<psyphercode> i understand that, i would have just put a fat report a bug button on the home page, then specify what apps
<rye> nessita, ok, (twinview-only nouveau makes it hard for me to find windows :-/ )
<nessita> psyphercode: file another report to launchpad for that! :-)
<psyphercode> ;)
<rye> psyphercode, I believe you will want to create new bug report, file some basic details... hm, apport-bug ubuntuone-client might do that for you (it seems to be working now)
<psyphercode> i know, not your job :)
<psyphercode> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/539573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539573 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone takes more than a day, if at all, to read the metadata and start uploading files to web" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> psyphercode: more than not being my job there is no much I can do :-)
<psyphercode> done
<rye> psyphercode, after you create the bug report, please mark it as a private one and then add the files that were requested
<psyphercode> done
<psyphercode> will add files now
<psyphercode> done
<nessita> psyphercode: looking at it right now and checking with other devs for more eyes :-)
<psyphercode> nessita: ok sweet thanks
<nessita> psyphercode: ok, for starters you have an "old" client, have you consider switching to PPA's?
<psyphercode> sure if it give me more stability
<nessita> I will leave that advice to rye. What do you think?
<nessita> psyphercode: for completeness sake I need you to run this:
<nessita> find .local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/ -type f | wc -l
<nessita> psyphercode: and
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes: LP:539521 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<nessita> find Ubuntu\ One/ | wc -l
 * rye feels we need to have ubuntuone-servers-notes project or something like this...
<psyphercode> yeah pretty much same i got the values earlier. the fsm one will ake a while
<psyphercode> find Ubuntu\ One/ | wc -l
<psyphercode> 17080
<nessita> psyphercode: question. You mention you added 38500 files, are those still on Ubuntu One?
<nessita> 385000*
<psyphercode> no, i had like 100 files on there, bulk, then copied the rest of my home folder over, whihc was the 380000, it never even started updating, so i deleted most of it and now still waiting for anything to upload, still just 100 on ubuntu one
<psyphercode> fsm: 383820
<rye> nessita, i believe due to bug #531273 (which title I need to rename, but the keyword ages is pretty relevant in this case)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "sync takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<nessita> rye, psyphercode: at first it's not safe to delete the metadata
<nessita> one option would be to backup your whole Ubuntu One folder and the metadata, and then delete, but it's a bit risky
<psyphercode> nessita: ye rather no risks
<rye> psyphercode, re: PPA - I have not experienced any syncdaemon crashes with PPA on Lucid but for Jaunty the applet is no longer present. Stability - yes, but no major speed gain
<psyphercode> so is there ot a clean up fucntion to delete stale metadata?
<psyphercode> rye: so stick with the normal repo's
<rye> psyphercode, well, the applet is not that required, actually, it only has a 'Connect' button I believe. OTOH it provides notifications that are now missing in Lucid
<rye> and actuall for all PPA users
<psyphercode> rye: ok so what do u suggest
<psyphercode> nessita: u know what i also just realised which happened. i pretty much copied my entire home folder, and i must have included the metadata folder as well, DOH! so i have metadata of metadata, dumb of me!!!
<nessita> psyphercode: :-/
<rye> psyphercode, ~Ubuntu\ One/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon ?
<nessita> psyphercode: ok, so, at first, is not safe to delete your metadata, much les without having a backup of it and of the Ubuntu One folder
<psyphercode> rye: well everything, i copied the entire home folder
<rye> psyphercode, before you remove that, in case that you want to remove that - find -type f ~Ubuntu\ One/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon | wc -l
<psyphercode> nessita: yeah i understand but does the deamon not do a cleanup itself?
<rye> psyphercode, so you got thumbnails there, firefox cache, other browsers cache, actually everything...
<psyphercode> rye: nah it's not there anymore
<rye> psyphercode, by anymore you mean you removed that?
<psyphercode> yes
<psyphercode> just these foldeers:
<psyphercode> ruald@schweet:~$ ls -la Ubuntu\ One/ruald/
<psyphercode> total 72
<psyphercode> drwxr-xr-x 10 ruald ruald  4096 2010-03-11 13:14 .
<psyphercode> drwxrwxr-x  3 ruald ruald  4096 2010-03-02 12:54 ..
<psyphercode> drwxr-x---  4 ruald ruald  4096 2010-03-08 15:33 Backup
<psyphercode> -rwxr-x---  1 ruald ruald  4672 2010-01-15 09:13 .bashrc
<psyphercode> drwx------  3 ruald ruald  4096 2010-02-26 13:28 bin
<psyphercode> -rwxr-x---  1 ruald ruald  3265 2010-01-15 09:30 .conkyrc
<psyphercode> drwxrwxrwx 37 ruald ruald 12288 2010-02-27 15:20 Documents
<psyphercode> drwxr-xr-x 10 ruald ruald  4096 2010-03-09 11:20 .evolution
<psyphercode> drwx------  6 ruald ruald  4096 2010-03-09 12:34 .mozilla
<psyphercode> drwxr-xr-x 20 ruald ruald  4096 2010-03-04 07:21 Pictures
<psyphercode> drwx------  2 ruald ruald  4096 2010-01-15 09:13 .ssh
<psyphercode> drwxr-x---  8 ruald ruald 16384 2010-01-15 09:11 .tomboy
<rye> psyphercode, the metadata files are required for the proper operation of syncdaemon, it is cleaned whenever it is required
<psyphercode> but the meatadat still exists that the problem
<rye> psyphercode, the issue is that for every normal file at least one metadata file is generated, that's ok but then the process of loading these files take enormous time
<psyphercode> rye: so no way for it to clean out the metadata which it no longer requires? surely it cannot just keep the stale files foreever, your drive will even tually fill up
<psyphercode> rye: yeah i get that, but still 380000 unrequired files being read
<rye> psyphercode, in order to clean it up, it needs to load it first, then perform a local rescan and then it should remove the entries that are no longer valid, is it correct, nessita?
<nessita> rye: I think so, yes,I'm checking wit verterok and with facundobatista_
<rye> great. In case someone has got a link to an attachment from a bug report, he/she might download that even if the report is marked as private
 * rye went to #launchpad
<nessita> psyphercode: we're working on a script to delete the unused metadata
<nessita> psyphercode: are you gonna be around in ~1 hr?
<psyphercode> prob not, gonna be packing up
<psyphercode> but u can put it on the bug report
<nessita> psyphercode: perfect
<psyphercode> i'll check it out tomorrow
<psyphercode> sweet THANK SO MUCH!
<nessita> psyphercode: we're also going through the code to check if we actually delete or not the unused metadata
<nessita> psyphercode: so you may have discovered a bug
<psyphercode> cool
<psyphercode> i like it
<corecode> cute.  now all my notes are gone
<rye> corecode, how?
<corecode> i had removed the old notes from one
<corecode> but i had them still on a different machine
<corecode> so everything alright now
<corecode> anybody know whether conboy already supports syncing with one?
<pecisk> by the way, is there any hope for Ubuntu One client to support proxy?
<rye> pecisk, so far, for syncdaemon, there are only workarounds but that is doable. This has to be solved for couchdb as well as it does not support proxies for replication and that will most likely will need to require upstream support
<pecisk> allright
<fagan> Im having trouble with ubuntuone in lucid
<fagan> Its not syncing anymore
<fagan> jcastro had something similar
<fagan> I killed all the processes and removed all the config files for u1
<fagan> how do I force u1 to reauth?
<jcastro> I remove the key from the gnome keyring with seahorse
<jcastro> then launch the applet and the browser will ask you to add the computer
<fagan> nice thanks jcastro
<rye> jcastro, do you mean applet or preferences window?
<jcastro> the applet thing in the me menu.
<rye> ah, ok
<jcastro> is that the applet or the prefs window?
<rye> jcastro, prefs, applet with the cloud icon is removed in Lucid
<fagan> hmmmm I deleted all the settings on my computer and now ubuntu one isnt working at all
<fagan> :/
<fagan> Any ideas on how to debug the problem?
<rye> fagan, could you please describe in some more details the "deleted all the settings"?
<fagan> I removed .config .cache .gnome2...etc
<fagan> It refreshes all the settings back to default when you reboot
<fagan> But ubuntuone is broken now for some reason
<fagan> And I removed the auth token from the keyring and wanted u1 to auth itself again but it doesnt work for some reason
<fagan> rye: any ideas?
<rye> fagan, could you please pastebin the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ubuntuone-syncdaemon.log ?
<fagan> Its empty
<fagan> I did remove the .cache folder and u1 hasnt been on since so it makes sense
<dobey> it's just "syncdaemon.log"
<rye> dobey, ah, thanks. fagan - ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<fagan> Nope still empty
<dobey> and there's syncdaemon-exceptions.log and oauth-login.log which might be of use
<fagan> The oauth-login.log is there
<rye> fagan, ok, could you please try running /usr/lib/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-syncdaemon directly from the terminal
<rye> fagan, btw, what release are you using ?
<fagan> lucid
<fagan> Ok so the oauth-login.log says its starting the ubuntu one login manager
<fagan> fyi its /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<fagan> I doesnt seem to be doing anything
<dobey> the syncdaemon.log is still empty?
<fagan> Oh it worked ish but I dont know why its not authed
<fagan> I think I just made myself a corner case :)
<rye> fagan, ok, try killing ubuntuone-syncdaemon and ubuntuone-login (if it exists) and try running /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login in one terminal, ubuntuone-syncdaemon in another terminal
<rye> and run u1sdtool --connect in the third one
 * Ng wonders if there is anything useful he can do to provide information on bug #500975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500975 in tomboy "Synchronization failed with the following exception: Unexpected character '<' at [1:1]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500975
<fagan> rye: I have a traceback for you :)
<rye> Ng, I am now making a script that will attempt to detect bug #539521 better (tomboy-recovery.py) - does not work as I want to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539521 in ubuntuone-servers "tomboyToHTML converter breaks if unknown entities are in the note - /notes/ OOPS" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539521
<fagan> its gnome keyring giving problems
<Ng> rye: if necessary I'm prepared to sanitise my notes to remove anything private and make them available to developers
<fagan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/396239/
<rye> Ng, basically this is the only thing that is known to kill sync from U1 to Tomboy, web ui story is a little bit more complicated
 * fagan just makes a new account its a lot easier 
<rye> Ng, http://paste.ubuntu.com/396242/  - could you please make a copy of ~/.local/share/tomboy somewhere and run that script?
<rye> fagan, I believe you killed gnome-keyring, i.e. it is not running on login
<rye> Ng, the script won't fix the items at the moment, since they are on the server side however you might find out what notes are w/o content
<Ng> rye: sure, just a sec
<rye> Ng, but make a backup - in case next sync works
<fagan> rye: I got it working thanks for the help
<rye> fagan, you are welcome. You started gnome-keyring daemon and syncdaemon started to work, right?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> when I deleted my settings it took out the keyring and didnt get put back
<rye> fagan, ok, thanks. good to know
<fagan> I just had to start the daemon make a new keyring and it was fixed
<fagan> Yay and now gwibber is working again :)
<thisfred> seg|away: I haven't looked, but is there a mechanism by which you update the design document in couchdb when the views change in the code?
<seg|away> thisfred: yeah, look at init_design_doc in gwibber/microblog/util/couch.py
<thisfred> seg|away: what I have done on the server is version the design documents, and check the version when calling a view
<thisfred> seg|away: oh ok, awesome
<seg|away> thisfred: you basically don't have to do anything because it already gets called when the program starts
<seg|away> if you change the contents of COUCH_VIEW_MESSAGES, it will just seamlessly update
<thisfred> seg|away: hmm, so that didn't really seem to work, the views were not changed after restarting gwibber. OTOH, maybe it was using my system gwibber code. Is there a good way to run things in place?
<thisfred> seg|away: I just did python setup.py build, and ran the scripts from the build directory
<thisfred> but I don't know how well they're isolated
<seg|away> gwibber is designed so that you can it directly from the checkout
<thisfred> perhaps I need to set a PYTHONPATH
<seg|away> ./bin/gwibber-service && ./bin/gwibber
<thisfred> oh ok, awesome
<seg|away> the scripts are set up so that they will use the right paths
<thisfred> I hope to finish this on my lunch break. I have 12 more minutes :)
<seg|away> thanks
<fagan> Im getting service temporaarily unavailable when I try to download a file from one.ubuntu.com
<fagan> Is it down?
<rye> fagan, confirming, escalating
<fagan> Arg I need to grab my project :/
<duanedesign> i just upgraded to Lucid. I have a beam.smp process that is running 100%cpu and i cant seem to kill it
<rye> duanedesign, hm, is strace -p $PID shows something?
<markl_> part of erlang
<markl_> maybe try ps -auxww | grep beam
<markl_> see if you can get more details
<markl_> or even top -c
<thisfred> seg|away: ok, so I see no errors, I threw the view index away, and it's about a factor 10 smaller. IOW, I think this is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/gwibber/incredible-shrinking-views/+merge/21469
<seg|away> thisfred: awesome! :-D
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/396301/
<thisfred> seg|away: somehow the .pot file got changed, probably because I did the build.
<duanedesign> that paste is from doing ps -auxww | grep beam
<thisfred> seg|away: I won't have time to do more work on it today, but I will look at it tomorrow if it needs changes
<duanedesign> oh, it finally throttled down. i guess i just needed to let it run for 20 minutes. You could cook an egg on my laptop, lol
<rye> ok, updown is up
<rye> hm
<Ng> rye: sorry, I only just got a chance to run that script for you
<Ng> rye: looks like it found a blank note, "Note New Note Template"
<Ng> although tomboy's UI shows no such note
<rye> this is a note template
<rye> nessita, i believe I have reproduced the problem with dirs
<rye> in vm, yay!
<nessita> rye: great, could you please add a report with debug logs? :-)
<dobey> hmm
<Ng> rye: the new note template is always going to be empty though, right? I'm somewhat reluctant to just fudge something into it so my notes sync if it's just going to explode for everyone
<dobey> seg|away: did gwibber ever use gnome-keyring? there are some bug reports that kind of suggest it did at some point
<Ng> s/always/usually/
<rye> Ng, that would be fixed, the bug is known, but usually the note template contains "Add the description for a new note here"
<seg|away> dobey: it did use gnome-keyring for passwords back in the day. But it broke when gnome switched to using d-bus for the keyring
<seg|away> dobey: I would really like to be able to use the keyring again, but the current issue is that the keyring doesn't sync
<Ng> rye: fair enough, in which case I can just add some content to the note and be done. How do I add some content on the server side if that's not shown in the UI?
<dobey> i don't think i'd call that an issue
<dobey> i would rather not sync my passwords, than have them stored in plaintext and synced to the internet and all of my machines :)
<seg|away> account syncing is useless if the user has to type their passwords in again on every computer
<seg|away> I'm happy to implement support for keyring password storage, but I'd have to disable u1 account syncing
<dobey> that's fine by me
<seg|away> haha is that fine with canonical?
<rye> Ng, note templates are not visible, right... But there is a workaround, let me modify the script...
<dobey> seg|away: i'm presuming the credentials are in fact just stored in plaintext in desktopcouch?
<seg|away> yes
<dobey> then, yes, i'm sure the security team would want to pummel you about the head if they knew you were doing that :)
<rye> Ng, http://paste.ubuntu.com/396322/ , actually that's one line diff but it has the UUID as well
<dobey> and we concsioiusly chose to not do keyring sync for lucid, so accounts for other things aren't getting synced either. i don't see what would make gwibber special in that regard :)
<seg|away> kenvandine: ^
 * Ng tries not to read things like "keyring sync". my insides all scrunch up when i see things like that discussed ;(
<dobey> Ng: were you at the UDS session about it?
<Ng> dobey: I forget, probably not
<dobey> i don't recall if you were or not
<Ng> I was mostly in the server track
<rye> Ng, after UUID is known, append it to https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/edit/  and it will be opened
<dobey> Ng: ah, well lamont and mdeslaur were, and we came up with a method that would belay any fears of theirs, and make lamont happy :)
<Ng> rye: hurrah, thanks, I appear to be able to sync now
<dobey> Ng: we figured out a nice balance for having it be secure, and not horrible for the user, that i was willing to implement. but it was postponed in favor of other things
<rye> Ng, bug #539521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539521 in ubuntuone-servers "tomboyToHTML converter breaks if unknown entities are in the note - /notes/ OOPS" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539521
<Ng> dobey: was it basically to sync the encrypted version of the keyring?
<rye> oops, wrong bug
<dobey> Ng: no, we would only sync select types of secrets in the keyring, and they would be encrypted/decrypted individually
<rye> nessita, is it possible that directory removal will not make it into the server?
<nessita> rye: hum... if you're not connected, yes
<dobey> Ng: so it would be a layer on top of the keyring, and it could easily work with other keyrings than gnome-keyring
<nessita> rye: or if the directory parent doesn't exist on the server, it will fail
<dobey> Ng: we can't just sync the keyring file itself, because it would potentially cause data loss
<nessita> rye: or... I should check your logs
<rye> nessita, ok, I am still trying to create an empty env to re-re-re-reproduce the bug
<Ng> dobey: will there be another session about this at the next UDS? :)
<dobey> Ng: possibly
<dobey> Ng: if not, you are welcome to give me beer and talk about it at the end of the day :)
<Ng> dobey: if you can describe it to kees and have him not punch you, I'll be happy, but I'm also very prepared to feed you hoegaarden in exchange for discussion :)
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> well, like i said, lamont was content :)
<Ng> both of the hotel bars sell hoegaarden, as do basically all of the restaurants in Waterloo \o/
<dobey> probably
<dobey> but i'm sure there are better beers to try there :)
<Ng> let us not take the hoegaarden's name in vain (but yes, there are many wonderful beers in belgium)
<Ng> does the tomboy sync protocol make it possible/likely that we'll be able to share notes with people/groups?
<dobey> no and yes
<dobey> it's not a feature of the way tomboy sync works, but the notes on the server are stored in your couchdb
<dobey> so technically, we could implement something on top of the current notes UI on the web which allows you to do this, but it would only be doable on the web, and not in Tomboy itself
<kenvandine> dobey, isn't desktopcouch itself protected by the keyring?
<dobey> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> is that just for futon?
<dobey> kenvandine: at least not unless couchdb encrypts everything you put in it somehow, using the desktopcouch oauth token
<dobey> but then futon wouldn't work, because it doesn't auth with oauth
<kenvandine> i think it uses the keyring to store the passwd to access couch
<dobey> to access it via normal means, sure
<kenvandine> how about with the records api?
<kenvandine> that is just user perms, right?
<dobey> but i'm pretty sure that the db isn't encrypted
<kenvandine> dobey, i think you are right... just looking at the normal usage
<dobey> if i got access to your couchdb file from somewhere, i could still read the text
<kenvandine> yes, of course
<dobey> so yeah, i am not using gwibber now
<sandy|lurk> hey folks, quick question
<sandy|lurk> I'm looking at /topic
<sandy|lurk> and see: "Notes: LP:539521 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure)"
<sandy|lurk> but that's not the right LP #
<sandy|lurk> (it's the same as the last one listed in /topic)
<sandy|lurk> does anyone have the right LP #?
<sandy|lurk> maybe it's this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/538140
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 538140 in ubuntuone-servers "Blank note content in HTML format causes server oops during HTML to TomboyXML conversion" [High,In progress]
<beuno> rye, ^
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<rye> sandy|lurk, thanks!
<abdalla> rye: Hi
<rye> abdalla, hi
<rye> I believe so far I filed all possible bug reports regarding note oopsing, waiting for rodrigo to fix that...
<abdalla> rye: last days i took overall view for UbuntuOne and CouchDB (i did not have much time because of my regular work :) )..but i`m interest to start contribution
<seg|away> thisfred: I'm going to merge your branch. It's working great for me
<thisfred> seg|away: yay!
<thisfred> seg|away: I think the bulk updates would be another low hanging performance fruit, but I don't think I'll have more time this week
<seg|away> thisfred: bulk updates are not supported on karmic, right?
<thisfred> seg|away: ah, not sure about that
<seg|away> I'm pretty sure it's only in newer desktopcouch
<thisfred> seg|away: well they're not in desktopcouch, but they may be in couchdb-python, I don't know in which version they got added
<seg|away> yeah
<seg|away> thisfred: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/batch_update/revision/118
<seg|away> very recent addition to the library
<seg|away> has that been merged?
<thisfred> seg|away: yes, looks like, but I don't know that there has been a lucid release after that. I think so, though
<rye> hi all, could you please check what you see in https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ ?
<jcastro> rye: I see a rolodex-style alphabet thing
<jcastro> after it asked me to auth
<rye> jcastro, ok, do you see your contacts?
<jcastro> with one letter
<jcastro> but not the others
<rye> jcastro, well, it is your own entry, right?
<rye> w/ fields empty?
<jcastro> no, this is an entry I made for my cat a while ago
<rye> beuno, ^
<jcastro> I can edit it and stuff
<popey> i am getting "auth failed" when i connect to u1ms
<popey> well, u1sdtool gives auth failed
<duanedesign> i see about every other letter highlighted with a (1). When i click for instance C(1) I dont see any entry show up in the right hand box
<rye> beuno, ^
<beuno> duanedesign, what browser is this?
<beuno> and, can you report a bug  :)
#ubuntuone 2010-03-17
<duanedesign> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2693/4438850289_7aae964880_b.jpg
<duanedesign> it is Firefox
<duanedesign> beuno: yes sir i will
<beuno> duanedesign, thanks
<beuno> duanedesign, and if you can hint in the bug as to what is suppose to be there, it would be great
<duanedesign> ok
<rye> beuno, <div class="letters letter empty">z</div> - and I definitely have the names with Z as the last name (my wife)
<rye> beuno, I seem to have got a blank couchdb database on the server
<duanedesign> hmm. Well it seems my Contacts are gone. Opened evoloution to document what was supposed to be there and they are not there.
<duanedesign> can tell when that happened. Its been a couple weeks since i accessed the Contacts
<rye> beuno, well, in my case it is all simpler - I have wrong account opened. Now I have my contacts, well, most of them
<rye> duanedesign, check the CPU usage for e-d-s
<duanedesign> huh, dessktopcouch isnt running
<rye> wow
<duanedesign> rye: how else can i start desktopcouch. org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort isnt working
<rye> duanedesign, hm, getport trigger worked for me
<rye> syncdaemon keeps reconnecting
<duanedesign> rye: yep EDS is at 95+
<rye> duanedesign, hm... something has changed but I don't know what. evolution --force-shutdown then killing beams and python service worked for me
<rye> well, actually no
<duanedesign> strange. Ok i quit then started evoloution again and my contacts arre there this time
<rye> duanedesign, yes, but e-d-s might start to consume the CPU again
<rye> beuno, what does the number in parentheses mean? In my case i have (3) for Z and only one record displayed
<rye> duanedesign, jfyi - https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-scripts
<rye> will post nice scripts there, in one place, not @ pastebin
<duanedesign> need to reboot to try and get desktopcouch working. Need to get a few lines of code done first. Will file any bug reports from what i find at  https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/
<rye> ok, can't continue, going offline, debugging the issues tomorrow (for me)
<rye> duanedesign, good night!
<rye> good night all!
<waltercool> hi there, how can i remove my ubuntuone profile from my user?
<waltercool> on ubuntu, not web
<waltercool> noone?
<duanedesign> hello waltercool
<waltercool> duanedesign, hi there =P
<waltercool> duanedesign, how can i remove my linked ubuntu-one?
<waltercool> duanedesign, im bugged and i just can see <LOCALHOST> as user
<waltercool> sorry... is <LOCAL MACHINE>
<waltercool> and quota 0.0 KB
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> so you are unable to connect to your account?
<duanedesign> what version are you using?
<duanedesign> dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<waltercool> 1.1.4.0
<duanedesign> waltercool: ok. this is lucid?
<waltercool> yup
<duanedesign> ok so when you open System > Preferences > Ubuntu One you are not seeing your machine?
<waltercool> ubuntu one was working fine... but i just removed my account from ubuntuone-preference and now is working with LOCAL MACHINE
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> lets try...
<waltercool> duanedesign, I just can see something undeleteable called LOCAL MACHINE
<duanedesign> open a Terminal and run:    u1sync --authorize
<duanedesign> The webpage will come up asking you to login then it
<waltercool> i havent u1sync... i must install something?
<duanedesign> yeah, sorry
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-tools
<waltercool> my bug is reported anyways
<duanedesign> waltercool: do oyou know the bug number?
<waltercool> duanedesign, let me find it
<waltercool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/539993
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/539993)
<duanedesign> waltercool: its set to private. I cant see it.
<duanedesign> waltercool: are you wanting to add yourself back to the computer?
<waltercool> yes
<duanedesign> ok
<waltercool> thats weird... link is not working with epiphany
<duanedesign> https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<waltercool> duanedesign, just 1
<duanedesign> that link will take you to the page where you can edit the machines sonnected to your account
<waltercool> duanedesign, i just added with FF
<duanedesign> waltercool: ok. System > Preferences > Ubuntu One > Devices. You should be able to restart it therre to see if the change shows up
<waltercool> duanedesign, but, why when i remove a computer, i just can see Localhost?
<waltercool> now is working fine as i can see
<duanedesign> waltercool: i am not sure what the purpose of the <localhost> account is
<duanedesign> waltercool: did it go away when you added your computer?
<waltercool> yes
<waltercool> is just a "Empty" string of computers
<duanedesign> waltercool: interesting. All the U1 develpoers are here from roughly 12:00-20:00GMT I am sure you can get an answer for sure when the whole team is here.
<waltercool> duanedesign, i will try tomorow, maybe i can help like an alpha testing =P
<duanedesign> waltercool: for sure
<duanedesign> I am curious myself
<waltercool> uhmm... seems not syncing
<waltercool> can i know where is syncing?
<duanedesign> there is the u1sdtool.
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --current-transfers
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<duanedesign> also a good one is:  u1sdtool --status
<duanedesign> man u1sdtool      to see them all
<waltercool> status... idle =/
<duanedesign> System > Preferences > Ubuntu One > Devices does the button say connect or disconnect
<waltercool> is connected
<waltercool> i just created a file and was created
<waltercool> but i dont get my stored data
<duanedesign> waltercool: ok
<duanedesign> waltercool: is there anything in the syncdaemon-exception.log in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<duanedesign> you might have to hit Ctrl-H to see the .cache folder in your home directory
<waltercool> wow
<waltercool> a lot
<waltercool> just shell ;)
<waltercool> thats bad... really? | Calling delete_on_server
<sinistrad> UbuntuOne icon on my task tray doesn't seem to talk with the servers. It tries to connect, but then after several minutes, it fails. I'll have the message in a few when it fails again.
<sinistrad> Authorization Error -> [Errno socket error] [Errno 1] _ssl.c:48...GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol
<sinistrad> Also, I don't get the icon under System -> Preferences
<sinistrad> Well guys, I suppose you aren't awake. Maybe dropbox will work for me.  Thanks for all your efforts.
<defli> hi
<duanedesign> ugh. Keep missing people
 * rye 's main system is in completely unbootable state for some reason
<rye> my /home is refused to be mounted by mountall and now that happens on every boot. well... #ubuntu+1
<aquarius> rye, is "is_online" in u1sdtool -s supposed to be reliable?
<rye> aquarius, actually I haven't seen that being false at my system
<duanedesign> rye: i found i had to add...
<rye> but I am now trying to recover the one atm so I can't test that right now
<aquarius> rye, k. I shall ping lucio when he wakes up :)
 * rye has problems with mountall & plymouth. Even w/o plymouth
<duanedesign> the policy of mountall was changed recently to wait for all local filesystems present in /etc/fstab on boot
<duanedesign> causes entries like the one in my /etc/fstab to leave the system boot hanging forever.
<rye> duanedesign, well, it could at least try to mount my /home :)
<rye> and /var
<rye> thanks for mounting /usr though :)
<aquarius> rye, #ubuntu+1 has "Warning: read bug 538292 for plymouth 0.8.0~-13" in the topic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<duanedesign> i had to add a 'nobootwait' EX. /dev/sdc1 /media/usb vfat defaults,nobootwait 0 0
<rye> aquarius, me has -14
<rye> and in my case mountall simply hangs, w/ possibility of maintenance shell
<duanedesign> anytime i run gwibber, evoloution, or Ubuntu One i get
<duanedesign> desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()
<rye> i have even got strace of mountall... it looks like it select()s on some fd forever
 * rye has no idea why my /home is suffering most
<duanedesign> hmm
<rye> duanedesign, can you try starting dc service from the terminal?
<duanedesign> with the dBus getPort
<rye> duanedesign, no, directly
<duanedesign> kkl
<duanedesign> ok
<rye> with dbus getport the stacktrace will be hidden
<duanedesign> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396618/
<rye> wow
<rye> could you please check the pid file of couchdb process?
<rye> it is somewhere in ~/.cache/desktop-couch
<rye> duanedesign, ^
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid   is empty
<duanedesign> actually
<rye> duanedesign, hm... could you please try stopping dc service, killing beams and trying to start it again
<rye> if that does not work, and the pid contains only line breaks then something became really broken
<rye> duanedesign, lucid, right?
<duanedesign> rye: its full of end of lines
<duanedesign> yes sir
<rye> i wonder whether couchdb or dc is writing the pid file... should be couchdb
<rye> ok, do I need a cdrom entry in fstab?
<duanedesign> rye: i have one
<duanedesign> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<duanedesign> rye:  same result
<rye> duanedesign, ok, give me 10 minutes, the system is now in good mood and hangs only on 1/2 of attemps
<rye> but this is scary
<duanedesign> rye: yes absoloutely. I am gonna run and grab a coffee :)
<rye> buzz
<rye> duanedesign, ok, couchdb writes the pid
<rye> aquarius, is it ok to put ubuntuone-related scripts in ubuntuone-client project branches. Having it in +junk does not look quite well :)
<aquarius> rye, it's OK if you plan to do the work to actually get those scripts into ubuntuone-client as proper, supported scripts.
<aquarius> (and they won't land until after lucid)
<rye> erm, no, those are more like fix-ups for various bits... ok. leaving in +junk :)
<duanedesign> rye: well i renamed it and  let desktopcouch write a new one. Same error, just without the /n's
<rye> duanedesign, so the file does not actually have PID in it, right?
<rye> could you do ps auxww | grep couch to pastebin?
<duanedesign> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396638/
<rye> ok, utf-8 script is ready to provide candidate for renaming, woo-hoo. Now I need to find out how to actually do the renaming bit w/o sacrificing user data
<rye> well, it is better not to have UbuntuOne controlling your bzr folder
<rye> 010-03-17 13:44:09,199 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - INFO - delete_volume: dbus.String(u'Projects/')
<rye> 2010-03-17 13:44:09,200 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: VM_VOLUME_DELETE_ERROR, args:(dbus.String(u'Projects/'), 'DOES_NOT_EXIST'), kw:{}
<rye> 2010-03-17 13:44:09,200 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Unable to handle VM_VOLUME_DELETE_ERROR for volume_id=dbus.String(u'Projects/')
<rye> hmm
<rye> u1sdtool hangs in this case
<rye> duanedesign, hm
<rye> duanedesign, you are running system-wide couchdb as well
<rye> I wonder whether that can affect anything..
<psyphercode> ping nessita
<nessita> psyphercode: hey there
<nessita> psyphercode: I saw your error
<psyphercode> nessita
<psyphercode> nessita: oh ok cool
<nessita> it's caused by the version of U1 you have
<psyphercode> ah
<nessita> psyphercode: I'm waiting for our metadata master to give me a hand :-)
<psyphercode> ok sweet, thx
<nessita> psyphercode: I'd ask you another thing, if possible
<nessita> psyphercode: could you please attach SD logs as per today's status? the logs you attached yesterday are cut off at 2010-03-16 15:26:47,050
<nessita> psyphercode: so I'd like to read the latest messages
<psyphercode> well would i have to let the read complete 1st?
<nessita> psyphercode: if you can do that, it would be helpful. If not, no problem :-)
<nessita> psyphercode: I read you're charged for the bandwidth you use, so it's ok if you prefer not to do it
<psyphercode> well it's n0ot the badnwidth that the problem right now, the problme is the read that takes 8+ hours, i actually don't even know how long it takes, i have never had my pc on long enough (longer than a work day) to have it complete. why i mention badwidth is bacause i have already uploaded 2-4GB of stuff which i cannot afford to have to re-upload
<psyphercode> so just want to do anything i can to avoid having to re-upload anything
<nessita> psyphercode: I understand. Then, let me fix the script so you can run it. I'll ping you as soon as I have an answer from my side, and I'll update the ticket as well
<psyphercode> ok sweet
<psyphercode> i wanna leave my laptop running all night tonight to download a steam game ;-p 4GB on a 384k line not cool ;) so while it's d/l i can lave it to read the metadata
<nessita> psyphercode: what timezone are you in?
<psyphercode> gmt +2
<nessita> psyphercode: ok, so you won't be long around, right?
<psyphercode> will be here for another hour or so
<psyphercode> can be back online again in 3-4 hrs
<nessita> psyphercode: ok, ping me before leaving if I didn't ping you first :-)
<psyphercode> ok
<rye> duanedesign, btw, are your gm scripts working now in ff 3.6/Lucid ?
<rye> couchdb service is timing out
<rye> affects all user contacts and notes
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: /!\ Notes/Contacts are not accessible now. Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> rye: yes the laumchpad-gm scripts are working
<Technoviking> my sync arrow has an exclamtion point in Lucid. How to re-setup my laptop to sync with Ubuntu one. Think it lost its sync settings
<CardinalFang> "How do I re-setup?" It should prompt you if there is a problem with your authorization.
<Technoviking> CardinalFang: not seeing that
<CardinalFang> Technoviking, You can force a problem with your auth, by going to the one.ubuntu.com web site, finding your machine, and removing its auth token.
<Technoviking> CardinalFang: done
<CardinalFang> Technoviking, But, I'm answering your question, and not what you should have asked.
<CardinalFang> 'What does the "!" mean, and how do I fix it?'  Are you running Ubuntu 9.10, Technoviking ?
<Technoviking> Lucid
<CardinalFang> Ah, Technoviking.  Then open a terminal and run $ u1sdtool --status
<Technoviking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/396779/
<CardinalFang> Technoviking, also, I think the applet has disappeared in Lucid.  Right, rye?
<CardinalFang> Technoviking, hrm. Ready to connect.  I wonder why it hasn't, then.  Perhaps it's not set to connect?
<CardinalFang> Technoviking, $ u1sdtool --connect
<CardinalFang> Then "status" again.
<Technoviking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/396781/
<Technoviking> no auth windows or web page came up
<CardinalFang> Technoviking, $ gnome-open http://ubuntu.com/
<Technoviking> ok, ubuntu.com came up in a browser
<duanedesign> rye: yes the laumchpad-gm scripts are working/5
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> sorry rye :P
<rye> duanedesign, I believe i need to break something for the to wort on my install
<duanedesign> rye: thats strange. did you use the commands in the Read Me?
<duanedesign> for Launchpad-gm scripts.
<duanedesign> rye: also were you going to do another write up on U1 and its different components and how it behaves in the new release?
<Technoviking> How can I re-auth my laptop to Ubuntu One?
<dobey> Technoviking: currently... disconnect, delete the token from your keyring, and connect again
<dobey> this will be better shortly
<Technoviking> will try
<Technoviking> dobey: is the sync label with exclaimation point normal now
<dobey> sync label with exclamation point?
<Technoviking> my Ubuntu One Folder has had a gray sync label with a little exclaimation mark on it for a couple week now
<dobey> the folder titled "Ubuntu One"? no. that shouldn't happen.
<dobey> that's quite weird
<rye> Technoviking, hi, could you please take a screenshot of that?
<Technoviking> sure, make a bug or post so it is visible to you
#ubuntuone 2010-03-18
<nhaines> I'm running Ubuntu lucid, and ubuntuone-gnome-client got uninstalled during an update last week.  Now I can't connect to Ubuntu One at all on my computer.  I've completely uninstalled all ubuntuone and desktopcouch packages and libraries, and removed desktopcouch and ubuntuone folders in ~/.local/share and  ~/.cache, but I still cannot reconnect to my account on my main computer.
<nhaines> u1sdtool -s says State: AUTH_FAILED    connection: With User With Network    description: auth failed    is_connected: False    is_error: True    is_online: False    queues: IDLE
<nhaines> Any ideas?
<duanedesign> nhaines: you might try getting rid of your .....
<duanedesign> nhaines: were you able to add your computer
<nhaines> duanedesign: no, there's never any prompt to.
<duanedesign> ok lets try
<nhaines> It *was* working (since August), but I removed the authorization in the web interface hoping to trigger the prompt.
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-tools
<nhaines> I have it already.
<duanedesign> u1sync --authorize
<nhaines> Brilliant, that's what I was looking for.  Okay, added that.
<nhaines> console output had a nice traceback, but eventually ended with "Authorized."
<nhaines> Ubuntu One preferences window (Gnome client, I think that is) now shows data.
<duanedesign> still no dice??
<nhaines> ubuntuone-login just crashed.
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> do you have anything in  :  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<nhaines> Although something's happening now.  As I said, the Ubuntu One preferences window now shows data.  Let me check that log.
<nhaines> 2010-03-17 20:22:17,470 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - OAuth failed: AUTHENTICATION_FAILED
<nhaines> But that's not from this last run, it'd have to be from after I reinstalled, just before I came in.
<duanedesign> ok
<nhaines> duanedesign: I restarted Ubuntu One and it seems to be syncing now.
<duanedesign> i like to add to my ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign>     [__main__]
<duanedesign>     log_level = DEBUG
<duanedesign> collects a little extra info in case something does go wrong
<duanedesign> and it doesnt add much in size. I think my log folder is 8 meg
<duanedesign> FWIW
<nhaines> I'll throw that in there.  I have a 1TB drive for a reason.  :)
<nhaines> "description: doing auth dance" makes me happy.  :)
<nhaines> duanedesign: thank you so much.  :)
<duanedesign> nhaines: absoloutely
<BoondoKLife> I like the custom folder sharing (outside of the Ubuntu One folder), but does the sharing not propagate to new sub-folders?
<duanedesign> BoondoKLife: hello
<BoondoKLife> duanedesign: hey
<duanedesign> BoondoKLife: so the sharing is only going down 1 level
<BoondoKLife> yea for example I tried to share the Documents folder, it took and sync a test file in it.
<BoondoKLife> Then I created a directory and put a file in that
<BoondoKLife> it syncs the directory up but not the file inside
<duanedesign> BoondoKLife: I am looking to see if there is an existing bug report for that
<BoondoKLife> duanedesign: ok thanks
<BoondoKLife> duanedesign: Ill be back later, gotta take care of a couple clients.
<rye> woo-hoo, only one reboot required
<rye> rmcbride, hi!
<rmcbride> rye: hello (reponding to ping from 3 hours ago)
<rye> rmcbride re- ticket #465258 I really want to make it public :)
<rmcbride> looking
<rye> rmcbride, bug #465258 - it seems that this is affecting other users as well... Or creating a new one with the same contents
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/465258)
<rye> ubottu, you are behaving bad with private tickets now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rmcbride> rye: unforntunately that has some hash information of mine in the comments. I would prefer not to make it public
<rmcbride> rye: that was written before we sanitized debug
<rmcbride> rye: I'd recommend creating a new one with the contents of the description from the first error line down [ERROR]: Stack trace for previous exception: at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus (System.Net.WebAsyncResult result) [0x00000]
<pedro_> CardinalFang, hello! are you around?
<CardinalFang> pedro_, Yes, hi.
<pedro_> CardinalFang, great!. We're having a desktopcouch related crash on gwibber bug 536619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536619 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536619
<pedro_> with a few dups already and is probably related to bug 530541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<pedro_> may you please have a look into those?
<CardinalFang> Hrm, will do.
<pedro_> CardinalFang, thanks!
<CardinalFang> pedro_, did you just trip on this bug?
<CardinalFang> pedro_, I want to know why couchdb quit.
<CardinalFang> pedro_, if you have a  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log  when this happened, it would help.
<pedro_> CardinalFang, I'm not able to reproduce it here, is there any log that migh help you out ? i can ask that to the reporters
<pedro_> CardinalFang, will ask for it in the report
<CardinalFang> I can do that.  I was hoping to fix it this morning.  :(
<xiven1> Hello
<xiven1> How safe is Ubuntu One for security of data?
<xiven1> Is the UbuntuOne system open source?
<nhaines> The client is open source and the protocol is therefore also open.  The server components are proprietary.
<nhaines> Data is not encrypted on the Ubuntu One folders and I presume there are no warranties reguarding data integrity on the servers either.
<duanedesign> xiven1: nhaines here is a page that discusses some of those topics https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security
<xiven1> Okay...so, UbuntuOne would probably not be a good place to store bank info or usernames..
<xiven1> I'm just wanting me make sure hackers can't get to it. I don't share my information with anyone..so that shouldn't even be an issue. But, how tested is the system against hack attempts?
<nhaines> xiven1: it would be a terrible place to store bank info/usernames.  :)
<nhaines> The system is probably not tested at all against hack attempts.  But they'd need your Ubuntu Single Signin account to authorize a computer and they can't authenticate with Ubuntu One outside of that.
<nhaines> And all the data is stored using Amazon EC2 cloud storage.
<xiven1> Hmm
<xiven1> I'll take that as a bad sign after that press release that Amazon's system got hacked.
<xiven1> But, it still sounds useful for non-sensitive information
<xiven1> UbuntuOne can be used as an external hard drive too right?
<nhaines> I don't remember that press release.  :)  But I do very much enjoy Ubuntu One's file storage.
<jcastro> xiven1: for sensitive data you'll want to encrypt it
<nhaines> What do you mean by "external harddrive"?
<xiven1> Well,I would usually think to start with placing it in a password protected zip file, plus encrypting it it probably two times...
<xiven1> I had created a small utility (lost it though), which would encrypt a file using two different encryption methods, one after the other.
<xiven1> And then it would move the data required for decryption to work to another place in the file. I figured those files were pretty safe. Never had anyone try to crack them either though.
<xiven1> Anyway
<xiven1> 1Gig memory limite for UbuntuOne right?
<jcastro> 2
<xiven1> The only reason I am really looking into this, is because my cd/dvd drive doesn't work, and I need to be able to back things up. So I am planning to transfer my files (around 6 gigs altogether) to other mediums
<xiven1> I've got a 4 Gig flash drive, and then  a 1 Gig Flash drive..but I don't think those are good for long term backups (Such as holding a backup for 2 years)
<nhaines> I definitely wouldn't use it for long term backup.
<nhaines> (Just because I don't control it.)  :)
<xiven1> are you speaking of Flash, or UbuntuOne?
<nhaines> A flash drive should keep data for years and years if it isn't powered on.
<nhaines> I'm speaking of Ubuntu One.
<xiven1> LOL
<nhaines> The best thing to do is to buy an external harddrive for backups like that.
<xiven1> I don't have the money, heh
<nhaines> Well, I understand that too.  :)
<xiven1> Otherwise I'd just buy a new laptop cd/dvd drive, and backlight(or inverter)
<xiven1> I realize this isn't a hardware channel, but you mind me asking you a question anyway?
<xiven1> Mostly of opinion
<nhaines> xiven1: I don't mind.  You can PM me too if you like.
<xiven1> I'll do that..just so no one can say anything
<saxlap> What do I have to do to get the "Ubuntu one"-folder, where I upload files etc ? I got Ubuntuone installed, but it have'nt made any folder for me. Anyone know? :)
<duanedesign> saxlap: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<saxlap> Ubuntu 10.04
<duanedesign> saxlap:  you should already have a Folder
<saxlap> I know I should have it. But it's not there :>
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> saxlap: like taking your car to a mechanic and he tells. 'Yep its broke'
<saxlap> hehe :D
<dobey> no
<dobey> the folder doesn't just automatically exist by installing software
<dobey> you have to run the software :)
<saxlap> I see
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<rye> saxlap, in Lucid you can sync any folder with ubuntuone, not only "Ubuntu One"
<saxlap> That's nice :D
<rye> I believe this is handled by nautilus menu plugin now, but need to check that it is working on current Lucid version
<rye> saxlap, well, if you can do u1sdtool --create=$HOME/Folder (for existing Folder) then that would go to Ubuntu One
<rye> "if" - that is how that should happen, running PPA version at the moment so not immediately available for current status in current Lucid build
<saxlap> Well the folder is there now after I ran it... but it won't sync my files.
<saxlap> Just a <!> mark on the folder
<saxlap> Maybe I need a reboot? :>
<saxlap> I try that, brb :)
<duanedesign> rye: had an individual in here last night that was having an issue with specifying a folder to sync. he had to go before I could get logs or more info. I filed a bug. bug 540694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540694 in ubuntuone-client "[Lucid]Selecting a directory to sync doesnt sync the folders in that directory, only files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540694
<rye> duanedesign, really weird - just got my Project folder re-added
<rye> hm
<rye> duanedesign, the thing is you can't actually prohibit ubuntuone from uploading the folder recursively - it can do this way only
<rye> duanedesign, thought that might be in case not all files were uploaded
<rye> folders are created first and then files get uploaded
<saxlap> rye: My folders have been uploaded it seems. But none of mye files...
<saxlap> how can I force a new sync?
<rye> saxlap, could you please get a screenshot of the folder w/ "!" ?
<rye> saxlap, one more, what does u1sdsync --waiting-content give you?
<saxlap> command not found.. what do I need to run those commands?
<rye> oops
<rye> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<rye> saxlap, ^
<rye> --waiting-content - shows the queue of the files to be added, --waiting-metadata shows the metadata queue. Metadata queue has a preference over content queue, that's why the folders are created on the server first (you can't physically upload a folder, since that is just an object that ties files together) and only then file contents are uploaded
<saxlap> --waiting-content gives nothing
<saxlap> --waiting-metadata gives; Unlink(share_id=None, node_id=None, parent_id=9947074c-7a2b-4252-a310-c237540a449a)
<rye> saxlap, only one item?
<rye> saxlap, you can paste large blocks to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<saxlap> onlye one item? what do you mean?
<saxlap> rye: This is the folder; http://bildr.no/view/610613
<saxlap> Guess it have something with not syncing to do
<rye> aha!
<rye> hm
<rye> emblem-ubuntuone-unsynchronized.svg
<rye> it used to be w/o exclamation mark.
<saxlap> :)
<rye> saxlap, what does u1sdtool --status gives you?
<rye> s/gives/give/
<saxlap> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397371/
<rye> erm
<rye> saxlap, could you please open ubuntuone-preferences, go to Devices tab and click Connect?
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> humanity
<dobey> but it still makes no sense
<rye> dobey, yeah, I have the old icons from /usr/share/ubuntuone-client/icons
<dobey> no no
<dobey> everyone has those icons
<dobey> they aren't old :)
<rye> dobey, folder emblems make sense, unless #495931...
<rye> bug 495931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495931 in ubuntuone-client "Directories do not get local_hash and server_hash updated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495931
<dobey> rye: no, folder emblems don't make sense at all
<dobey> rye: at least, it makes no sense at all why there is an emblem on top of Ubuntu One, unless someone manually added it themselves
<rye> dobey, they do, if at least one file is not synced, then folder is not synced. If all files are synced then folder is synced
<saxlap> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397372/
<saxlap> connected now it seems
<saxlap> let's see if it will sync
<rye> saxlap, now it has connected
<dobey> rye: the nature of our service implies that the majority of the time, the "Ubuntu One" folder will never be fully in sync :)
<rye> dobey, heh?
<dobey> rye: we're not a "push it and forget it" service. we're a file sharing service.
<saxlap> rye: Should the sync start right away? Or do I have to wait for a few minutes?
<dobey> rye: with active users, who are always connected, that means things are pretty much always syncing one way or another
<rye> dobey, but I don't want to and don't need to find out whether my files are synced by having a separate control panel opened
<rye> just one look at the folder, and knowledge appears :)
<dobey> rye: seeing something that always shows the same icon isn't going to tell you if the thing you want is in the state you're waiting for it to be in, or not :)
<rye> if we download something, invalidate all parent folder icons
<dobey> and i don't see what the diff between having the preferences window open, or a nautilus window open, is :)
<rye> and set to 'synchronizing', if we upload thing...
<rye> dobey, nautilus window is most likely being used more often. All I need is to have the aggregated info about folder state
<dobey> what was that people said about assuming :)
<rye> path invalidation can be handled in the plugin, but the metadata info for the folder is... well, makes no sense now, therefore those unsynchronized emblems on the Ubuntu One folder
<rye> how can I get a hash of a directoru?
<rye> y
<pygi> hi hi
<dobey> hi
<BoondoKlife> For some reason none of my files are being uploaded? Only the folders were created. Any ideas?
<BoondoKlife> running lucid by the way.
<BoondoKlife> Is there any documentation showing the different meanings of the lines/states that result from "u1sdtool -s"
<duanedesign> hello BoondoKlife
<BoondoKlife> hey duanedesign
<BoondoKlife> Still got that pesky issue with UDFs but today no files at all were uploading on a new install, just the directory tree. I set it to run a while ago and on my way to see if it is working now.
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: ok. did you have a chance to read the email i sent you?
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: oh just seen that email you sent! Gonna run that in a sec. the two stations are next to each other
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: if you wan to pastebin your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  we can take a look at it
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: Ok, just logged in and it looks like the sync finally finished on that other box, let me get to the one I was trying the UDF on.
<BoondoKlife> It took almost an hour to sync 1.1MB on that computer wow
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: that was an upload.
<dobey> seg|away: if i call your name 3 times, will you appear too? :)
<jcastro> it's a trick, get an axe!
<dobey> haha
<dobey> gwibber makes me want to go find a nice bottle of bourbon right now ;)
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: I created the folder and put a file in it. u1sdtool says it is working so I'll wait and see if it gets uploaded. Ran that apport and I got an error: no such option -p
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: You want me to run it with out that and the package name?
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: i thinkk there might be a bug in apport still :(
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: Well that is just great! lol. It is still saying working_on_both in u1sdtool so maybe it will just work this time right. ;)
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: OMG it worked!
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: \o/
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: i looked and the fix for apport has been released. Should make it to us soon.
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: Thanks
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: i'll keep the bug report open for awhile just to make sure. I'll mark it 'incomplete'. If it messes up again run that apport command and change the status of the bug to 'New' if you can
<BoondoKlife> Will do, thanks again.
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: anything else just let us know
<nhaines> duanedesign: how long have you used Ubuntu?
<duanedesign> nhaines: since Gutsy Gibbon, early '08
<nhaines> duanedesign: The help you gave me yesterday (and others today) was really expert and really friendly.  I was really impressed, especially when I looked around and didn't see that you were an Ubuntu One developer.
<nhaines> I should tell the OK LoCo team lead to double your salary.  ;)
<saxlap> :)
<nhaines> But I really wanted to thank you for being such a shining example of the Ubuntu spirit.
<saxlap> Yeah, what a friendly guy :)
<nhaines> duanedesign: I'll bet your Ubuntu membership application went swimmingly last October.  congrats on that, too.  :)
<Lorenzothemax929> Ciao
<duanedesign> nhaines: thank you :)
<duanedesign> nhaines: i really apreaciatte that
<BoondoKlife1> duanedesign: I've been playing with the UDFs and it just seems like the syncing doesnt pick up the files from time to time. But if I give it a bit and sometimes after a reboot, it will pickup the subfiles. Not sure what to make of it.
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife:I mentioned this earlier and rye was saying 'folders are created first and then files get uploaded'
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: is this a 2GB account?
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: Yea I've been playing with it and that is what I figured is it created the tree first then populated it
<BoondoKlife> duanedesign: Yea, sticking with that till I get it working the way we need it to.
<BoondoKlife> sticking with the 2GB account that is
<duanedesign> they have been working on optimizing the reading of the metadata
<nhaines> Smart idea.
<BoondoKlife> So looks like all is working fine, just sometimes there is a bit of lag
<BoondoKlife> Thanks again for the help!
<duanedesign> absoloutely.B
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: ^^
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: if you look in your stncdaemon.log for the line:
<duanedesign> 2010-03-12 07:15:59,194 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading updated metadata
<duanedesign> then the line
<duanedesign> 2010-03-12 07:54:56,636 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - initialized: idx_path: 195799, idx_node_id: 14082, shares: 1
<duanedesign> you can see from the example it took 49 minutes to load the metadata
<duanedesign> if your curious :)
<BoondoKlife> ok im gonna pull that up see what mine says
<BoondoKlife> is that in the users home directory? or a systemwide log?
<duanedesign> mome
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> home
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<BoondoKlife> ok, this will help me verify some of the outrage sync times people are claiming too. Thanks
<BoondoKlife> s/outrage/outrageous
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/436612/comments/8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 436612 in ubuntuone-client "Need to profile metadata loading to see if it's too slow" [Medium,Triaged]
<duanedesign> that comment shows how you can pick out the  loading metadata and local rescan times
<BoondoKlife> Is that time frame realistic or will it speed up much in the near future?
#ubuntuone 2010-03-19
<BoondoKlife> Of course it will depend on the amount of data, understandably.
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: I imagine they will happen considerably faster in the future
<BoondoKlife> well in any case cheers to it working! slow is better than not at all that is for sure.
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: heh, yeah. Its a very ambitious project. It goes above and beyond traditional file sync program/servicecs with the program integration.
<duanedesign> but Canonical attracts the best of the best. And from talking with the devs in here i have no doubt that they will have the rough edges polished in no time
<BoondoKlife> I really think the only thing that sucks is the huge gap between free and pay plan. I second the notion of a in between plan for less a month. I just can't see needing 50GB atm.
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: that has been a popular request  :)
<duanedesign> BoondoKlife: so popular i was thinking about putting it on 'brainstorm' in order to help quantify the popularity of that idea
<BoondoKlife> That is a very good idea
<duanedesign> i think its very cool that Canonical pays for the 2GB account
<BoondoKlife> yea, it gives a great platform to test on too. Since most people are iffy about diving into things that cost up front.
<akgraner> Hi all I am running Lucid, I added a new computer to ubuntu one, now if I go to places I don't even see an Ubuntuone folder, and when I go to Ubuntuone preferences it says I am connected :-/
<splashote> hi, how can I change to another UbuntuOne account on my pc ? mine does not work at all (bug opened since 3 weeks) and now I'd like to check whether it works with a new account
<splashote> i love dropbox ;)
<popey> splashote: create a new user account and test under that?
<popey> a new local user on the ubuntu system
<splashote> popey: i would like to use my existing local user. any chance to do that?
<rye> splashote, could you please point to the bug report?
<splashote> of course! https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/525682
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/525682)
<splashote> i made it public again
<rye> splashote, could you please try running syncdaemon directly - /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon and see what happens
<splashote> AttributeError: 'VolumeManager' object has no attribute '_upgrade_metadata_6'
<splashote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397706/
<rye> splashote, ok, that means that you have been running newver version of the software, then switched to an older one
<rye> newer
<splashote> that's right. i used the PPA but as it only works on lucid (i use karmic) i returned to the rep-version. i stopped working long time before that
<splashote> it stopped working...
<rye> splashote, the ppa version does not have the applet, right, but frankly speaking it works better than the current stable version. It is possible to make it run at start w/o applet, though
<splashote> hm, ok if you say it works better i will once again give it a try. how to make it start? any guides available
<rye> splashote, well, ubuntuone-preferences has a button for connecting, from cmdline - u1sdtool --connect
<splashote> ok.
 * rye is off writing the guide for u1sdtool interaction for new version,
<splashote> i'm sure i tried that one. I don't think the bug is related to my client. i think i'll just leave ubuntu one aside until it works better or somebody helps me with my bug
<rye> splashote, for now, you either need to clean up the metadata or to switch back to PPA version. I have assigned myself to this bug report as the previous decision to subscribe only seems to be flawed - the stream of bug reports makes it hard to track the ones that I have info requested for
<splashote> rye: ok, thanky you. I will switch back to the PPA version. anything else I can do to provide additional information for the bug?
<rye> splashote, once you switch to the PPA version, you will need to try connecting it with u1sdtool --connect... Since there were a lot of complaints about notifications, they were removed. I am not very happy with this, but currently it is possible to find out the current state of syncdaemon by running u1sdtool --status
<rye> and I am now hacking the script to provide notifications for syncdaemon states/file uploads at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erye/%2Bjunk/ubuntuone-scripts/annotate/head%3A/syncdaemon-monitor.py
<splashote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397713/
<rye> splashote, ok, now could you please run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon directly ?
<splashote> another instance is running
<rye> splashote, ok, then what the output of head -n 10 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<splashote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397715/
<rye> splashote, erm, could you try u1sdtool --quit to shut down syncdaemon completely
<rye> then start it from the terminal as /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon ?
<splashote> status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397719/
<rye> splashote, ok, syncdaemon is started and ready to connect. But could you please post the contents of the syncdaemon log file - head -n 10 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  - I am trying to find out how long is syncdaemon startup taking
<splashote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397721/
<rye> splashote, ok, it takes less than a second :-/
<rye> 2010-03-19 11:19:53,894 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading updated metadata
<rye> 2010-03-19 11:19:54,212 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - initialized: idx_path: 1, idx_node_id: 1, shares: 1
<rye> only one file in Ubuntu One directory ?
<splashote> local: yes
<splashote> online: 1.5 gig
<rye> ?
<splashote> it has not been synced for a while. i though it might help to empty the local folder. actually i mainly use it as a backup instance (or would like to use it) and all the data online is out of date, so I'd be lucky to delete it, if it helps.
<rye> splashote, ok, let's try to connect the syncdaemon - u1sdtool --connect, the log file should start to be filled with filenames/uuids for server rescan
<splashote> hm, after the "--connect" order the "head -n 10 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log" shows the last activity at 11:19 which is about 20 min ago
<rye> splashote, in this case the data is written to the end of the file, tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log should show more
<splashote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397729/ yepp
<rye> splashote, so, now it does its thing... scans the server-side/local-side and it should start downloading files shortly
<splashote> rye: thank you very much. is there any way to tell him that the local side "is the important one" and sync the other way around?
<rye> splashote, hmm
<splashote> it seems stupid if I' have to download 1.5 gig in order to delete it directly
<rye> splashote, 1 - you may try deleting it via the web ui
<rye> 2 - i will need to wait until syncdaemon people arrive here to ask about --action=ACTION ... well...
<rye> splashote, if you are sure there is no info that needs to be preserved on the server side
<splashote> totally sure.
<rye> splashote, could you please back up the local file, quit syncdaemon with u1sdtool --quit
<splashote> the local file is "shared with me" nothing to worry about
<splashote> ok, stopped
<rye> and then run u1sync --action=clobber-server $HOME/Ubuntu\ One
 * rye has not tested this yet :(
<splashote> Directory not initialized; use --init [DIRECTORY] to initialize it.
<rye> hm
<rye> splashote, could you please try u1sync --diff $HOME/Ubuntu\ One ?
<rye> I believe u1sync is a low level utility, definitely need to wait for syncdaemon people to appear. So the easiest way will be to remove the files from the web ui
<rye> splashote, ^
<splashote> rye: which takes a lot of clicking as folders can't be deleted...
<rye> splashote, folders can be deleted
<splashote> rye: oh, good news. thanks
<rye> when you click on the folder there should appear a small trash can nearby
<rye> well, let me see whether that is still there
<splashote> it is
<rye> splashote, yep, it is  :)
<splashote> but i can't marke several files...
<splashote> mark
<rye> splashote, that's right, there are multiple things that we want to fix in the web ui so that it becomes a more user-friendly
<splashote> ok. thank you very much once again. i know it's hard to deal with noobs like me. have a godd day!
<splashote> bye
<rye> well, we need to make everything working properly for the people not to feel noobs
<duanedesign> good day to all :)
<rye> duanedesign, good day! beta1 for Lucid is out :)
<duanedesign> speaking of Lucid...I need to get around to fixing my desktopcouch
<duanedesign> kinda put a halt on my working on my package replicator script
<rye> woo-hoo - bug #436612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436612 in ubuntuone-client "Need to profile metadata loading to see if it's too slow" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436612
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS),  | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS),  | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS), Contacts: LP:541441 (missing first name, last name and nick name cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<wgrant> The Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 announcement says:
<wgrant> Ubuntu One: Choose any folder in your home directory to sync, choose from
<wgrant> millions of songs for purchase in the Ubuntu One Music store.
<wgrant> But U1MS still seems to say "coming soon"
<beuno> wgrant, I think the switch is going to be flipped on Monday
<wgrant> Hmm.
<beuno> wgrant, server-side
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> It just seems odd to have it as one of the few big features in the announcement, but not actually work.
<beuno> wgrant, I agree. I have no idea why that was added. mattgriffin ^
<mattgriffin> wgrant, beuno: it will be available very very soon
<mattgriffin> sorry for the delay
<wgrant> Yes, but well after everybody looks at the announcement and WTFs a bit. :/
<mattgriffin> wgrant: sorry. i had asked for the announcement blurb to include a reference to the blog where the public beta start would be announced but i guess that was too long
<mattgriffin> wgrant, beuno: i updated the beta1 wiki announcement, asked Nathan (nhandler) to update the fridge post, and posted a reply to the post on ubuntuforums that the music store public beta would be announced soon... at least those areas are accurate now
<beuno> mattgriffin, you rock, thank you
<mattgriffin> :)
<mattgriffin> np
<wgrant> mattgriffin: Thanks.
<mattgriffin> np
<mattgriffin> :)
#ubuntuone 2010-03-20
<git__> is there a feature list for ubuntu one?
<git__> i want to know if it does versioning
<wgrant> It doesn't currently do versioning.
<wgrant> I'm not sure where there's a feature list.
<wgrant> https://one.ubuntu.com/features/ is a high-level overview of current functionality.
<git__> looks like ubuntu one does support versioning ... based on the screenshot
<git__> Cross Site Request Forgery detected. Request aborted.
<git__> i don't see versioning in Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> ~/7
<duanedesign> d'oh
<bladerunner> so, we're supposed to "honk" if we need help figuring something out?
<bladerunner> 'cause my ubuntu one is all jacked up, and I'm out of troubleshooting ideas, and nobody replied to my bug, so... I figured it couldn't hurt to come here
<duanedesign> bladerunner: yes honk usually pings rye
<duanedesign> bladerunner: what is your bug number?
<bladerunner> hold on, I'll get it
<bladerunner> 535599
<bladerunner> also agreed with 510210, sicne it HAD received a reply, but it never got another one
<duanedesign> bug 535599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535599 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Doesn't Upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535599
<duanedesign> bug 510210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510210 in ubuntuone-client "Client shows connected Folder shows disconnected, files not syncing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510210
<bladerunner> Any thoughts?
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> try quitting U1 and then running it from the Terminal
<duanedesign> the command from the Command Line would be:
<duanedesign> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<bladerunner> Did so...as of now there's no icon in the bar, and no messages in terminal,
<bladerunner> though if I try to close the terminal, it tells me something's running
<duanedesign> hmm. OK I think there is some metadata that is corrupted
<duanedesign> let me quickly find the metadata file you want to delete
<duanedesign> it wont hurt any of your information to remove the metadata. It will just regenerate it
<bladerunner> Okie doke
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> you can quit the syncdaemon you started in the Terminal
<bladerunner> k
<duanedesign> Ctrl-C should take care of it
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> run the command:    u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> to make sure its all quit
<bladerunner> I typed it, got the message "ubuntuone syncdaemon stopped"
<duanedesign> mv  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon_backup/
<duanedesign> ok run that command to rename the folder with the metadata
<duanedesign> we will hold on to it for now
<bladerunner> Which folder?
<duanedesign> ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/
<bladerunner> I copied and pasted that line, and got "Cannot stat  ..../syncdaemon/": no such file or directory
<duanedesign> one sec..
<bladerunner> I went manually to that folder using nautilus,
<bladerunner> and in that ubuntuone folder is
<bladerunner> a locked folder called "shares"
<bladerunner> and one called "syncdaemon_backup"
<kermiac> hey ppl :) I'm starting to see a few more "SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" bugs for ppl using karmic. bug 458393 is "fixed released", is there a new master bug report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458393 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458393
<duanedesign> hey kermiac i noticed that today
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> bladerunner: run : ls -la ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> bladerunner: you dont have that folder
<bladerunner> nope
<duanedesign> ls -la ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/
<bladerunner> ok
<duanedesign> and see who the owner and group is for the shares folder
<bladerunner> me
<duanedesign> sorry yes
<duanedesign> bladerunner: should be a line like this
<duanedesign> drwxr-xr-x  5 duanedesign duanedesign 4096 2010-03-19 17:34 vm
<bladerunner> I don't mean to be a smartass... it's my username as the owner and group
<duanedesign> bladerunner: ok
<bladerunner> though the line isn't identical...
<bladerunner> dr-xr-xr-x  2 grifter grifter 4096 2010-01-22 00:54 shares
<bladerunner> so maybe I'm wrong and I'm not owner
<duanedesign> looks right. If your grifter ;)
<duanedesign> dr-xr-xr-x  2 duanedesign duanedesign 4096 2010-03-19 17:34 shares
<bladerunner> k
<bladerunner> the folder is empty, if that means something
<duanedesign> try starting the applet from the Termminal
<duanedesign> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-applet
<bladerunner> "No such file or directory"
<bladerunner> going in there through nautilus,
<duanedesign> ok
<bladerunner> there's a syncdaemon dile
<duanedesign> you must have the Beta version
<bladerunner> I do?
<duanedesign> no the report says you have 1.0.3
<duanedesign> ok start ubuntu one from the menu
<duanedesign> applications > Internet > Ubuntu One
<bladerunner> ok
<bladerunner> it's open
<duanedesign> run this command
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<bladerunner> Ok
<bladerunner> spat out a bunch of messages
<duanedesign> can you paste it at   paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> just copy and paste it into that texy box and hit paste
<duanedesign> the resulting URL is what you post here
<bladerunner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/398165/
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> bladerunner: what number you get from:  find ~/Ubuntu\ One | wc -l
<bladerunner> 692
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> what i am going to recommend is that Monday morning I will make  rye aware of your problem. He will be able to help you better.
<duanedesign> if he comes in over the weekend I will tell him about your situation
<duanedesign> also
<duanedesign> if you can make sure its connected (looks like it is) and let it run like for several hours
<bladerunner> okie doke
<bladerunner> Thanks for trying, I do appreciate it!
<duanedesign> but i will absoloutely make sure you get taken care of
<duanedesign> bladerunner: rye will probablly comment on your bug report ( him or I) feel free to stop bt Monday, not necessary we will look at your bug either way
<duanedesign> you left lots of good info on your report :)
<duanedesign> i like reports like that
<bladerunner> I try...I'm prety dumb about Linux, but I understand that the best way to get help is to make your problem clear :)
<bladerunner> Thanks again. I hope you have a good night, assuming it's night where you are
<duanedesign> bladerunner: it's rye's job is to handle just this. Strange bugs :)
<bladerunner> lol, well, cool!
<duanedesign> it is.
<duanedesign> you have a nice (local time)
<bladerunner> lol, I will try
<kermiac> duanedesign: do you know if there's a new master bug report for SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE? or what we should do with those bugs? there seems to be a few of them over the last couple of days & 3 so far from today (that I've found)
<kermiac> or maybe we should re-open bug 458393?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458393 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458393
<duanedesign> oh, sorry kermiac
<duanedesign> he he
<kermiac> hey np duanedesign - i saw u were busy :)
<duanedesign> unfortunately I do not know. That is a very good question. It says its been nominated for Karmic...
<duanedesign> kermiac: probablly shouldnt of been marked fix released. But I might need to consult the Ubuntu One bug workflow diagram :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, there's no changelog in the bug saying which version of the u1 client fixed the issue
<duanedesign> heh, yeah. If you want I can make a note and try and get an answer for this.
<kermiac> I'd really appreciate that duanedesign :) It would be great if you could please let me know what the devs say
<duanedesign> unfortunately the team is usually not around much on the weekend. But if i do catch one before Mon Ill let you know
<kermiac> hopefully I'll still be idle in here... Thanks again duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> if not I know I can find you in ubuntu-bugs
<kermiac> yup, I'm pretty much always there ;)
<kermiac_> duanedesign: FYI - the SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE bug's I found from today are bug 542433 bug 542297 & bug 542314. I'll leave them for now until someone can let us know what we should do
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542433 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne error when no connection present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542297 in ubuntuone-client "automatic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542314 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one failed to connect while running on usb harddrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542314
<duanedesign> ok great. Thanks for posting those
<kermiac_> np duanedesign, I'll talk to you later on :)
<duanedesign> kermiac_: ok have a good day/night or wherever inbetween
<kermiac_> duanedesign: it's still day here, gotta do outside chores :(   hehe. hope you have a great day/night too :)
<duanedesign> bug 542137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542137 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542137
<duanedesign> bug 541867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541867 in ubuntuone-client "one crashes when using nm-applet to disconnect network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541867
<kermiac> should all bugs with "UnicodeError: String parameters to be sent over D-Bus must be valid UTF-8" in the syncdaemon.exceptions.log be marked as dupes of bug 368626 & advised to test by running the utf8-filename-check.py script?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368626 in ubuntuone-client "We should support utf8-invalid filenames" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368626
<kermiac> hello rye :) should all bugs with "UnicodeError: String parameters to be sent over D-Bus must be valid UTF-8" in the syncdaemon.exceptions.log be marked as dupes of bug 368626 & advised to test by running the utf8-filename-check.py script?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368626 in ubuntuone-client "We should support utf8-invalid filenames" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368626
<rye> kermiac, hi, the "proper" version of the script is now in bzr - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erye/%2Bjunk/ubuntuone-scripts/download/roman.yepishev%40yandex.ua-20100317115059-i54wpleutgiorsba/utf8filenamecheck.py-20100317115012-ckrx3rvbex5oiozs-1/utf8-filename-check.py
<rye> adding this to the bug report
<rye> wow this is a long link...
<kermiac> rye: yeah, that is a *very* long link :) to avoid the really long link, should I just point the bug reporters to that script in the bug report once you've replaced the script that is currently attached to 36826 with this new version?
<rye> kermiac, will put the one at people.canonical.com, just a moment
<kermiac> ok ty :)
<rye> kermiac, is http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/utf8-filename-check.py better ?
<kermiac> rye: yes, that's much better ;)
<rye> straight from bzr
<kermiac> also, while you're around.... duane_design & I were discussing "SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" bugs being reported again.
<rye> kermiac, added url to bug #368626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368626 in ubuntuone-client "We should support utf8-invalid filenames" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368626
<rye> hm
<kermiac> bug bug 458393 is "fix released"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458393 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458393
<rye> well, SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE state does not exist anymore in new revisions, in Lucid and PPA
<kermiac> I'll find some bug reports in the backscroll
<kermiac> <kermiac_> duanedesign: FYI - the SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE bug's I found from today are bug 542433 bug 542297 & bug 542314. I'll leave them for now until someone can let us know what we should do
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542433 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne error when no connection present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542297 in ubuntuone-client "automatic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542314 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one failed to connect while running on usb harddrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542314
<rye> kermiac, i believe the bug should get release attached, it is NOT fixed for karmic... hmmm
<kermiac> so 458393 should be "fix committed" & mark any "SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" as dupes?
<emry> Is there a way to tell the system to totally rescan my directories and update the server_
<emry> ?
<emry> I am showing about 20MB difference between local and the server
<kermiac> rye: or maybe have the lucid task as "fix released" & open a karmic task?
<rye> emry, what client version are you running?
<rye> kermiac, I am trying to find how to add lucid task :-/ I believe I haven't done that before
<emry> rye, What is the easiest way to find out?
<rye> emry, in the terminal - apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<emry> Installed: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<rye> emry, ok, could you please run the script from the bug #488232 to see whether there are files that need to be updated. (In newer version that can be done with u1sdtool --waiting-content)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488232 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool should be able to show sync status of local files" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488232
<emry> rye, Does the script need to be  in a specific directory?
<rye> emry, if no arguments given, that would scan the current dir, otherwise - utf8-filename-check.py /home/something would scan a different location
<rye> need to write the doc page for that, not obvious
<emry> The script has a different name ^^
<rye> emry, oh, sorry, I am still not really woke up
 * rye resets
<kermiac> rye: from the bugsquad wiki, I think this might appropriate - "If a bug is fixed in the current development release, it is Fix Released. If the bug also needs to be fixed in a stable release, use the "Target to release" link to nominate it for that release. "
<rye> kermiac, true
<kermiac> rye: seems like joshua hoover has already done that ^^
<rye> emry, no, that script checks your Ubuntu One folder
<kermiac> rye: so I should be safe to just mark the other bug reports as dupes, right?
<rye> kermiac, yes, I believe - the state machine (which was causing all these BadTransition errors) was completely rewritten
<kermiac> rye: ok, thanks for all of your help :)
<rye> kermiac, thank you! :)
<kermiac> np rye :)
<emry> u1sdstatus.py returned a list of file names.
<rye> emry, ok, those files are need to go to the server, could you please post here (i believe nobody minds) the output of u1sdtool --status ?
<emry> Usage: u1sdtool [option]
<emry> ^^;
<rye> u1sdtool --status
<emry> Yes, tat is what I put in to get the response I pasted.
<emry> Ah, it also gives this:
<emry> u1sdtool: error: no such option: --status
<emry> Is it possible I have outdated pieces?
<rye> emry, hm, possible. could you do this - dpkg -l *ubuntuone*
<emry> What is the preferred pastebin type thing here?
<rye> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<emry> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1e5ir92
<emry> Ah, I moved too fast. &&
<emry> ^^
<rye> emry, what does "apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol" say about the candidate?
<emry> No response.
<emry> Does that mean that the 1.0.1 is the only option_
<emry> ?
<emry> brbr
<emry> I did something wrong. ^^
<emry> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FdMB8yWD
<rye> emry, ok, good, now lets start with a clear state - could you please quit the applet and do u1sdtool -q in the terminal
<rye> u1sdtool controls ubuntuone syncdaemon which is an application that performs actual file sync
<rye> then please try starting applet from the terminal, ubuntuone-client-applet
<rye> emry, and try to connect, if that does not start to pick up files, could you please check whether you have ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log and if yes, please pastebin it. If not, please page ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log - that file will contain the filenames of the files that are in your ~/Ubuntu One folder, so if that's an issue, you might want to send the file to roman.yepishev@ubuntu.com (that's me)
<emry> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QZPxDHMt
<emry> The other will take a moment. ^^
<yltsrc1> hi all
<yltsrc1> how i can remove all u1 config files?
<yltsrc1> i am using 10.04 and i can't connect to u1
<huntz0r> Anyone here have any experience with building in desktop couch support to their apps to get them to sync to ubuntuone?
<duanedesign> hello newlucio
<duanedesign> sorry newlucio
<duanedesign> huntz0r: hello
<huntz0r> hey duanedesign, hows it going? :-)
<duanedesign> Good. After a bunch of Spring like weather weather its cold and rainy.
<duanedesign> So  good excuse to stay inside on the computer
<huntz0r> hehe, I have no excuse, its sunny in dundee for a change ;-)
<duanedesign> huntz0r: I built a Python script that saves the list of programs from your computer into a CouchDB
<huntz0r> duanedesign: cool, I'm working on a rhythmbox plugin that will sync podcast feeds.  I've got the sync between rhythmbox and desktop couch working, it just doesn't seem to replicate to ubuntuone
<duanedesign> nice!
<duanedesign> I have been wanting to do a Rhythmbox plugin
<huntz0r> The API is quite hard to understand if you don't know C,c++
<huntz0r> I've never done any of that before so took me a while to figure it all out :-D
<duanedesign> huntz0r: yeah they python code is underdocumented
<huntz0r> duanedesign, yep!!  I had to hack about with the inbuilt python console plugin to figure out what I needed to do :-)
<duanedesign> huntz0r: does UbntuOne work
<duanedesign> huntz0r: huntz0r syncing files and such
<huntz0r> duanedesign: yeah, file sync works fine, its the couchdb bit that doesn't seem to work at the moment :-(
<duanedesign> and you see your DB at  file:///home/USERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<huntz0r> yup
<duanedesign> huntz0r: ok
<duanedesign> huntz0r: open  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<huntz0r> duanedesign: Is there anyway to manually kick off the desktop couch replication process?
<huntz0r> yep, have that tailed on the terminal
<duanedesign> sort of
<huntz0r> duanedesign: the log hasn't spat out any information since last sunday
<duanedesign> huntz0r: ok run this command in the Terminal, it will start DesktopCouch
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<huntz0r> duanedesign, WOW!  now have *a lot* of errors!!!
<duanedesign> heh, well at least its info
<duanedesign> not the kind of information we would like to have ideally :)
<duanedesign> could you http://paste.ubuntu.com
<huntz0r> duanedesign:  Ive got a few other databases in my couchdb from when I was getting to learn it and most of the messages follow this pattern: ResourceNotFound: ('db_not_found', 'could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F091%2Fe1a%2F41350%2Fjotty/') 2010-03-20 14:45:38,708 ERROR    replication of services aborted
<huntz0r> duanedesign, sure!  Will do
<huntz0r> duanedesign: may be a silly question.  But am I good to post up the debug there with all my conumer_secret and token information?  That won't allow anyone access to my account will it?
<duanedesign> huntz0r: sorry. one sec
<duanedesign> huntz0r: you can use find/replace in gedit to replace that
<huntz0r> duanedesign: cool, here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398345/   As I say, there are is *lot* of info there! :-)
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> huntz0r: have you tried deleting the desktop-couchdb.ini file yet?
<huntz0r> duanedesign: no, not yet.  Will give it a go :-)
<duanedesign> huntz0r: first run
<duanedesign> huntz0r: killall beam.smp
<duanedesign> no sudo with that command.
<duanedesign> f this says beam.smp: no process found, then do killall beam instead
<huntz0r> duanedesign: think that worked, no errors anyway (or output)
<duanedesign> huntz0r: then run
 * rye is relatively around
<duanedesign> rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> rye: hello!
<rye> duanedesign, hi, i see you are fixing couchdb, btw, do you have your one running now?
<duanedesign> rye: I know its your weekend, but if you have a second  this is huntz0r log http://paste.ubuntu.com/398345/
<duanedesign> rye: no I do not :(
<duanedesign> huntz0r: after the 'rm' command
<rye> duanedesign, already had a look, checking my couchdb replication now
<duanedesign> huntz0r:   dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> huntz0r: thats the command we used easlier to start desktopcouch
<rye> ok, replication works
<huntz0r> duanedesign: not so many errors this time :-)  Just one
<huntz0r> duanedesign: 2010-03-20 15:05:35,632 ERROR    Can't get list of databases from <OAuthCapableServer 'http://localhost:33370/'>
<duanedesign> ok
<huntz0r> duanedesign: i can pastebin up the stacktrace if it helps
<rye> huntz0r, yes, it would be great
<rye> hm, can't get a list of dbs from local couchdb?
<huntz0r> here's the link guys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398351/
<rye> huntz0r, is beam.smp/beam process running?
<huntz0r> rye: yep, htop shows it running
<rye> huntz0r, hm, could you please check whether dc can get the port - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/desktopcouch-futon.py and see whether futon can list the databases
<rye> duanedesign,  http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ = lp:~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-scripts
<duanedesign> ahh nice
<duanedesign> rye: I have a few of those I have collected on my people.ubuntu.com page. Ill be sure to update to the newer more complete list
<rye> duanedesign, i decided to keep them all in bzr and just fetch from it to http server for easy access. URLs for bzr download via the web are awfully long
<huntz0r> rye: yes, the webpage loaded up fine and all my databases are there
<rye> huntz0r, btw, lucid or karmic?
<huntz0r> rye: karmic
<duanedesign> huntz0r: are you syncing the DB to a VM or another machine?
<huntz0r> duanedesign: got a karmic VM on the go at the moment
<huntz0r> duanedesign: sorry, ment lucid vm
<rye> so, can't get list of databases... hm, starting karmic vm
<rye> except socket.error, e:
<rye>         logging.error("Can't get list of databases from %s", couchdb_server)
<duanedesign> rye: where did you find that^^
<rye> /usr/share/pyshared/desktopcouch/pair/couchdb_pairing/couchdb_io.py
<duanedesign> d'oh
<rye> now I wonder what causes socket error and why it is so reproducible
<duanedesign> i didnt see that one. I have been looking at replication.py and client.py
<duanedesign> huntz0r: you still around :)
<huntz0r> duanedesign: yep!! :-)  Have installed a clean karmic VM and have just run into an interesting problem ;-)  The couchdb-replication log hasn't been created although files are syncing.  I must be unlucky :-D
<duanedesign> by files do you mean you DB's
<huntz0r> duanedesign:  no, just files I dump into my ubuntuone folder are syncing,  havent tried creating a couchdb database.  Was just going to try that :-)
<duanedesign> huntz0r: I want to try removing your tokens from the keyring and authenticating your computer again
<huntz0r> duanedesign: sure, will try that now
<duanedesign> Quit Ubuntu One client
<duanedesign> Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<huntz0r> duanedesign: do you want me to first remove my machine from the ubuntuone webui and then delete keys?
<huntz0r> duanedesign: ok
<duanedesign> Right-click on the Ubuntu One token and select "Delete"
<duanedesign> Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> # Click on the checkbox next to your computer
<duanedesign> 'remove selected computer'
<duanedesign> #
<duanedesign> Open Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> and you should be promted to add your computer
<huntz0r> duanedesign: ok, thats it done.  should i try restarting the desktop couch again or wait for the next replication cycle?
<duanedesign> huntz0r: yeah we can 'kick it' wake it up :)
<duanedesign> do you still have the dbus command
<huntz0r> duanedesign: is that the dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort command?
<duanedesign> yes sir huntz0r
<huntz0r> duanedesign: sir huntz0r,  has a nice ring to it :-P
<duanedesign> lol, it does
<huntz0r> duanedesign, the command didn't seem to kick-start the replication process... :-/
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> looks correct.
<huntz0r> nothing in the replication logs :-(  Although the next cycle *should* be in two mins
<duanedesign> bug 463537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463537 in desktopcouch "DC doesn't replicate, gets 500 status errors from server" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463537
<duanedesign> huntz0r: I was going to file a bug for you. And I came across this bug
<huntz0r> duanedesign: yup, looks the same
<huntz0r> although I had that earlier and haven't had that in a while.  I'm just getting the same error again as shown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398383/
<huntz0r> that's with the re-authentication process duanedesign took me through
<duanedesign> huntz0r: lets remove the ini again and restart Couch
<huntz0r> ok,  I've found that process you took me through up on freedesktop.org  so I'll run through that and let you know :-)
<duanedesign> thats it :P
<duanedesign> 'Killing and restarting desktopcouch'
<huntz0r> got ya! :-D
<duanedesign> that should rewrite the ini file with the new info...
<huntz0r> duanedesign, thats it done, nothing in the replication logs yet though
<duanedesign> well I am gonna file a bug report for you. Including the info we have gathered so far. That way if its not fixed by the time the whole U1 team comes in in Monday we can make sure it gets looked at
<huntz0r> thanks duanedesign!  Thats very kind of you! :-)
<duanedesign> ill have the bug number in a second
<huntz0r> hold up, some new information! :-)  in the replication logs it shows "Can't get list of databases from <OAuthCapableServer 'http://localhost:33370/'>"  But when I access the couchdb through the web interface, it connects in on port 34208
<duanedesign> huntz0r: what do you get on the terminal for the version:
<duanedesign>  dpkg -l desktopcouch
<duanedesign> huntz0r: you know i was gonna say something
<duanedesign> I noticed earlier that port stayed the same from when we restarteds
<duanedesign> restarted the first time
<huntz0r>  v0.5-0ubuntu1
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> pong
<duanedesign> hello sir
<duanedesign> in the replication logs it  shows "Can't get list of databases from <OAuthCapableServer  'http://localhost:33370/'>"  But when I access the couchdb through  the web interface, it connects in on port 34208
 * rye reads the backlog...
<huntz0r> brb, making coffee :)
<rye> duanedesign, i believe that means that the couchdb process decided to restart...
<rye> hmmm
<rye> huntz0r, could you please do the following - python /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop then killall desktopcouch-service
<duanedesign> i noticed earlier the port stayed the same after we started Couch the first time
<rye> duanedesign, something does not re-check the pid so it reuses old data
<rye> hmmm
<rye> let me try this...
<rye> no, that's weir
<rye> d
<duanedesign> huntz0r: i filed the bug. We can add to it or (hopefully) mark it 'Invalid' when we fix it.
<duanedesign> bug 542841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542841 in desktopcouch "Can't get list of databases from <OAuthCapableServer 'http://localhost:33370/'>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542841
<huntz0r> duanedesign: thats me stopped the couch and run the kill all command on desktopcouch-service
<huntz0r> thanks duanedesign
<rye> huntz0r, ok, so now you should not have anything beam-like and desktopcouch-like, right ?
<huntz0r> rye: thats correct, nothing showing up in top
<rye> huntz0r, ok, now could you please start /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service from the terminal?
<huntz0r> rye: got a ton of debug and errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/398399/  Looks like I'm getting bug 463537 again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463537 in desktopcouch "DC doesn't replicate, gets 500 status errors from server" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463537
<rye> huntz0r, ok, now lets try accessing the server
<huntz0r> though the ports match up this time :-)
<rye> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<huntz0r> rye: yep, can get into the web interface fine and as I said, the ports match
<rye> huntz0r, now there's something wrong with the remote side, or with local side interaction with remote side
<rye> or some other third side we are not yet aware of
<rye> huntz0r, the URL ^ contains a script for accessing server-side instance
<rye> could you please check whether you can say, create server-side db w/ your credentials
<rye> buntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=PUT testdb
<huntz0r> did  "python ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=PUT xchattest" which gave me "status:500, response: '{"error":"unknown_error","reason":"function_clause"}\n'"
<rye> O_O
<huntz0r> hmm, am totally stumped on this one :-)  Is very weird
<rye> huntz0r, what does it do with ubuntuone-couchdb-query --show-tokens=SHOW_TOKENS xchattest ?
<rye> that will contain some tokens
<rye> maybe some private ones
<huntz0r> rye: yep got the consumer and token then after the token stuff i got There was a problem processing the request:
<huntz0r> status:500, response: '{"error":"unknown_error","reason":"function_clause"}\n'
<rye> huntz0r, are these tokens present in your /account/machines list?
<huntz0r> rye: yep, my oauth_token matches up with the token for this computer on ubuntuone
<rye> unknown error comes from couchdb
<rye> huntz0r, hm, are you able to access the /contacts or /nots ?
<rye> /notes
<huntz0r> rye: both agave me the exact same error as above
<huntz0r> rye: I can access those pages on the website fine
<rye> huntz0r, hm? so you are able to, say connect to /notes/ and see the list of notes and /contacts/ give you the access to the contacts?
<rye> hm
<rye> have you used the web site in the past?
<rye> i mean have you created some notes/contacts?
<huntz0r> rye: no, haven't created notes or contacts as I don't use tomboy or evolution,  but I will give it a go the now
<rye> huntz0r, could you please create at least one note?
<huntz0r> certainly
<huntz0r> rye: from tomboy locally or on the web interface
<huntz0r> ?*
<rye> huntz0r, web interface, please
<rye> and save one note, then see whether it stopped working...
<huntz0r> rye: yep, thats worked fine
<rye> huntz0r, could you please now run h ubuntuone-couchdb-query notes ?
<huntz0r> rye: same error -->   status:500, response: '{"error":"unknown_error","reason":"function_clause"}\n'
<rye> grrr'
<huntz0r> rye: do you think its something to do with my account?  Would it be worthwhile setting up a new account to test?
<rye> huntz0r, well, you can do that, certainly. I am wondering how the webui succeeds in accessing the couch but your client does not, they seem to be using the same interface
<rye> but I need some desktopcouch guys to verify this
<huntz0r> rye: brand new account, new karmic VM exact same errors as before :-(
<duanedesign> huntz0r: are you able to cancel your previous account when you do that?
<huntz0r> duanedesign: I just created a new account with ubuntuone with a diff email address and created a new, clean, karmic VM
<huntz0r> but faced the exact same problems: able to use the web interface to create notes but can not query the notes with the python cmdline tool and my test couchdb will not replicate.  Exact same errors and so on
<beuno> rye, maybe it has something to do with the changes they did yesterday?
<rye> beuno, well, my couchdbs are ok
<beuno> rye, or maybe it has something to do with the oauth key migration?
<huntz0r> beuno: the keys match when using the ubuntuone-couchdb-query cmdline tool
<huntz0r> its all rather odd! :-)
<rye> ok
<duanedesign> I found this bug which seemed similar. bug 463537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 463537 in desktopcouch "DC doesn't replicate, gets 500 status errors from server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463537
<rye> reproduced with new account
<rye> beuno, oauth key migration?
<huntz0r> duanedesign: yep, i found that earlier, my comment and log is up there
<huntz0r> i re-opened it too
<rye> new accounts do not get replication, the question is - "how new?"
<beuno> rye, right, I think it's expected that new accounts dont
<beuno> not sure how new, maybe 2 or 3 weeks?
<huntz0r> rye: my initial account was created last summer
<rye> expected?
<duanedesign> what do you mean new accounts dont replicate?
<rye> beuno, ^
<rye> it is failing w/500, it should not be this way... there are no exceptions in database so...
<rye> beuno, at the same time webui access the couchdb properly
<rye> so there may be some kind of different paths
<duanedesign> rye: new accounts dont get replication? what do you mean?
<rye> duanedesign, just created new account - replication fails with the same message
<rye> something has changed
<duanedesign> rye: ohhh, ok. :P I understand what your saying
<rye> well, it fails during /api/account/ call, does not get to couchdb actually
<rye> so couch might be working, thats account code that does all that
<rye> hm, but tomboy is ok
<duanedesign> I filed a bug for huntz0_rs problem.
<duanedesign> In case you come across anything to add to it.  bug 542841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542841 in desktopcouch "Can't get list of databases from <OAuthCapableServer 'http://localhost:33370/'>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542841
<rye> no
<rye> /api/ works
<huntz0r> duanedesign: bug 542841 was for when the ports were not updating properly and it was stuck using an old port even though the couchdb had been restarted and is not, i think, related to this problem :-)
<duanedesign> huntz0r: ahh, thankyou huntz0r for noticing that. I was MIA there for a few minutes working on something else.
<huntz0r> duanedesign:  hehehe, no worries :-)
<duanedesign> i think it will still work. Just a few changes :)
<rye> beuno, found couch.logs on beautyberry - function_clause error in HTTP request, not much info
<beuno> rye, interesting
<rye> ini_apply_changes.log  - hmmm - AssertionError: changes must be a file all over it
<beuno> rye, make sure you tell thisfred about it
<rye> some ini file holds oauth tokens, i remember this from some talk...
<macfriendly> i have just installed ubuntu on my dell and joined ubuntuone, hurrah
<ax_> i have the ubuntu-one preferences in my System -> Preferences menu in gnome.  None of the settings are editable except the bandwidth limiting.. There is no info in the 'account' tab.. .. is this normal?
<rye> eh...
<macfriendly> capabilities mismatch with server  #fail :(
<ax_> Basicaly, I haven't been able to get my evolution contacts to sync.
<rye> macfriendly, you might want to upgrade the installation
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Replication: LP:{pending}, Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS), Contacts: LP:541441 (missing first name, last name and nick name cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu
<rye> duanedesign, i believe the rodrigo's bug needs to be left alone - the source of the error is definitely different from the things that were happening in 2009
<macfriendly>  i tried update but it trashed my instal so am loathed to do again
<rye> huntz0r, I will create new bug report for this problem adding some more info from the server logs, ok?
<rye> macfriendly, o_O
<huntz0r> rye: yeah man, that would be great! :-)
<rye> macfriendly, were you trying to perform update of ubuntuone only or the whole system?
<macfriendly> whole system I guess
<rye> huntz0r, this is definitely a server issue
<rye> macfriendly, well, there were some major upgrades done to 9.10 release in the past that were fixing the bugs that were found (SRU - stable release upgrades)
<huntz0r> rye: ah, k.  I'm glad it wasn't me doing something wrong :-)
<huntz0r> rye, duanedesign  thanks for all the help today! You guys are awesome! :-D
<rye> huntz0r, I will subscribe you to the bug report once I file one
<rye> thanks!
<huntz0r> rye: cheers!  Very much appreciated  :-)
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Replication: LP:542993, Notes: LP:538140 (notes w/o content cause Tomboy sync failure), LP:538437 (links with monotype style cause OOPS), LP:539521 (unknown entities in notes cause OOPS), Contacts: LP:541441 (missing first name, last name and nick name cause OOPS) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu
<rye> this starts to be long...
<rye> well, nobody put known issues to channel topic earlier
<rye> duanedesign, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status - not approved in any way by anybody in ubuntuone team but I had some talk some months ago about this and it looks like that is really required
<duanedesign> rye: sure. did you see the new bug i created earlier today for huntz0(r)
<rye> duanedesign, thanks btw for the menubar!
<rye> duanedesign, so I am not linking to it from other pages for now
<duanedesign> rye:  we need to add 3 more pages to keep the menus even :)
<rye> :-D
<duanedesign> rye: i created bug 542841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542841 in desktopcouch "Can't get list of databases from <OAuthCapableServer 'http://localhost:33370/'>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542841
<rye> duanedesign, yep, I think that the port issue might have been fixed for Lucid but some bugs are still there in Karmic
<duanedesign> when huntz0(r)s problem was starting to look like it might take a bit to figure out. If you create a new one, we can mark that invalid?
<rye> duanedesign, that's really strange why couchdb would access the service on a different port, though...
<duanedesign> rye: seems like every problem we fixed a new one came up :(
<rye> duanedesign, well, for the ports that might be possible to have desktopcouch service not to update the port, i.e. it cached the old port then couchdb somehow exited, desktopcouch restarted it but failed to obtain the port
<rye> that's why it was accessing the instance via different port
<rye> theory only
<rye> now I need to poke someone for couchdb thing... Grrr, still can't understand why that works for web ui but not for clients...
<duanedesign> rye: you probablly saw, but I added the metadata_6 bug to the /Bugs page. I know its a 'Wont Fix' but it started to come up with more frequency lately. I use that as a dupe cheatsheet. If thats ok.
<rye> duanedesign, yes, thats ok. However, though... we might want to add some sort of TooNewMetadataVersionException so that we could finally start using apport service for dups...
<duanedesign> rye: what do you mean it works for web and not client
<duanedesign> rye: accessing the Contacts and Notes DB
<rye> duanedesign, if couch is down completely  (or for one user, for some reason) then both web ui and client access (e.g. replication) will be broken. In this case the web ui is OK but replication is failing suggesting that there exists something that handles access differently and I believe that's oauth handling.
<rye> the stack trace I posted (while I don't know what that script does) may mean that something fails to be written somewhere
<rye> if that's the case then that "something" might be required for the client access
<rye> too much unknowns
<rye> need desktopcouch/foundations+
<duanedesign> ahhh
<duanedesign> rye: thats intteresting... yeah =, find the difference in how the two access the DB and you have your problem
<rye> I really hope that desktop+ will fix notes UI soon, even sooner than soon.
<duanedesign> rye: I had been watching snowy for a long time waiting for it to land
<duanedesign> in the syncdaemon folder what is the difference in fsm and vm?
<duanedesign> rye: ^^
<rye> FSM = file system metadata, vm - volume manager.
<rye> but what volume manager does - haven't got to this point yet
<duanedesign> i helped a guy last night with a bug
<duanedesign> i made a note so I could talk to you about it monday
<rye> duanedesign, yep, monday will be better, chicharra guys will be here
<duanedesign> we must of been looking at metadata because i wrote that question above it :)
<duanedesign> rye: i understand completely. Thanks for helping so much today.
<duanedesign> rye: i am gonna wrap some MOTU stuff and go play in the snow :P
<duanedesign> have a good weekend!
<rye> duanedesign, well
<duanedesign> yes
<rye> duanedesign, http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1021474&l=f0d0b8ba9b&id=1034723290
<rye> duanedesign, not much snow here, and pretty scary at some places :)
<rye> duanedesign, actually it is now +8 :)
<duanedesign> rye: wow
<rye> i am looking at these pictures and can't believe that this is a _NEW_ location, looks like some nightmare
<rye> well, my Motorola A1200 does pretty bad pictures, but that does not count
<rye> it looks like there has been a war or something
<duanedesign> rye: do a lot of Ukranians speak Russian as well as Ukranian?
<rye> duanedesign, frankly speaking Russian is used almost everywhere in the capital :(...
<rye> duanedesign, well, Ukrainian is the official one and a lot of people speak a mixture of both.
<duanedesign> rye: during the elections I listened to a radio program where they talked to some Ukranians, probablly older ones, that still consider themselves Russian
<rye> duanedesign, yeah, the younger generation can't talk proper Ukrainian
<rye> duanedesign, as well as proper Russian, there is something like total dumbing of the population :-/
<rye> __lucio__, foundations+ ?
<duanedesign> rye: I know the feeling.
<__lucio__> rye, ??
<duanedesign> rye: you guys have a good weekend
<rye> foundations+: bug #542993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542993 in ubuntuone-servers "CouchDB replication is broken: Server responds "function_clause" error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542993
<rye> __lucio__, ^
<rye> I know that's a weekend but something became broken
<rye> duanedesign, thanks, have a good weekend as well!
<huntz0r> duanedesign: thanks again mate for all your help!
<duanedesign> o/
#ubuntuone 2010-03-21
<xjds535> Anyone on that wouldn't mind helping troubleshooting a CouchDB sync issue, please?
<xjds535> Anyone on that could spare a bit to troubleshoot CouchDB sync issues with U1, please?
<Rickenbacker660> How can I troubleshoot my Evolution Sync problems? Anyone know? I can create contacts in my local "Ubuntu One" database, but they never sync, and my local Evolution never gets my contacts from U1.
<beuno> Rickenbacker660, we're in the middle of an upgrade to couch's servers
<beuno> there will be some problems with syncing until Monday, where we'll hopefully have a nice set of stable servers
<Rickenbacker660> I've been fighting this for about two weeks, which is why I'm asking.
<beuno> apologies for the inconveniences
<beuno> Rickenbacker660, it hasn't synced in 2 weeks?  did it ever sync?
<Rickenbacker660> I can see in my log where I'm not authenticating, but I'm "paired" with the U1...
<Rickenbacker660> Not on this machine, no. And it's only the CouchDB bit.
<Rickenbacker660> Notes/Files work fine.
<beuno> ah, I see
<beuno> that's interesting
<beuno> Rickenbacker660, can you please file a bug with the relevant information?
<beuno> we'll look into it on Monday
<Rickenbacker660> I did.
<beuno> great
<beuno> what's the bug #?
<Rickenbacker660> I won't post logs until marked private.
<beuno> I'll mark it private
<Rickenbacker660> 543143
<Rickenbacker660> Thanks.
<beuno> Rickenbacker660, done
<Rickenbacker660> I filed another for the documentation- after removing the "U1 Token" one needs to restart the local Ubuntu One client, but it's not mentioned that one has to...
<Rickenbacker660> Thanks. I'll get to work posting logs.
<beuno> thanks
<beuno> I'll chase it up on Monday
<Rickenbacker660> K. I've not dug into the python... But I can give whatever trace you'd like.
<Rickenbacker660> Versed in strace, if necessary.
<beuno> Rickenbacker660, I think that plus the logs should be enough for us to start digging
<beuno> that will come in handy if it's not an obvious or known problem  :)
<Rickenbacker660> I think this started when I installed two weekends ago (or was it last?) where for a time the U1 web wouldn't display notes or clients.
<Rickenbacker660> Er... "Address book" entries.
<Rickenbacker660> What's a o.u.c key, please?
<babaji> hello there
<babaji> u guys know if we can ftp into the ubuntu one servers?
<beuno> babaji, you can't
<babaji> beuno, thank you
<Claudinux> hi all, is there some known issue with ubuntuone and lucid?
<duanedesign> Claudinux: what seems to be the problem?
<duanedesign> there are a few known issues listed in the channel topic
<Claudinux> duanedesign, i can't connect to ubuntuone
<Claudinux> when i try to do that i have a crash duanedesign
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> Claudinux: do you have anything in the file:  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Claudinux> duanedesign, no, it's empty
#ubuntuone 2011-03-14
<duanedesign> if someone is adding the nightly PPA to an older release is a upgrade/update going to pull in all the packages
<duanedesign> was thinking  some extra apt-get install commands might be necessary for the new control panel packages?
<JamesTait> Happy Pi Day everyone! (In US format, at least...)
<duanedesign> morning all
<pasq> hi all
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<duanedesign> if someone is adding the nightly PPA to an older release is a upgrade/update going to pull in all the necessary packages
<duanedesign> hmm, does not look like it
<duanedesign> anyone know which packages will need to be installed seperately?
<CardinalFang> vds, kvm isn't working so well here, so I haven't reproduced that error yet.
<vds> CardinalFang, if you want I can give you ssh access here
<alecu> hello!
<mandel> alecu: morning!
<mandel> alecu: I've been waiting for you all morning :)
<thisfred> morning alecu
<mandel> got time for a quick question?
<alecu> mandel, I'm so wanted :-)
<alecu> mandel, sure!
<mandel> alecu: in sso, how is the gui module loaded?
<alecu> mandel, don't recall... let me check.
<alecu> mandel, there's a ui_module and ui_class parameters that are sent in the dict parameter of register and of login.
<alecu> mandel, I believe they default to the gtk ui module, but could possible be passed a qt module instead.
<alecu> it seems they default to ui_module='ubuntu_sso.gtk.gui', ui_class='UbuntuSSOClientGUI',
<mandel> alecu: yes, that was my idea, another question, I managed to get qt to use gettext, the po files are come from launchpad, right?
<alecu> so, in the Credentials class, in _show_ui the module is loaded and the ui class is created....
<mandel> alecu: cool, I was lost and looking at the dbus class level
<alecu> mandel, regarding po files, I'm guessing they should come from launchpad
<alecu> mandel, but I have not done much i18n
<alecu> mandel, perhaps thisfred knows about it, since he worked on the i18n part of the notifications.
<mandel> alecu: ok, I'll grab him
<thisfred> mandel: the i18n files are extracted by a make command
<thisfred> make check will do it for instance
<dobey> duanedesign: what older release?
<alecu> thisfred, and do you know how the various languages translated in launchpad end up in each language package that we use?
<alecu> mandel, I guess that bit should be different for a windows package
<dobey> alecu: in ubuntu, the process is somewhat automated for the language packs
<thisfred> alecu: ah yes, we generate the .pot, then the .po files are filled in in launchpad
<alecu> dobey, thisfred: right
<alecu> mandel, I believe we should ask danilo segan or dpm about how we should approach this for the windows packages.
<dobey> to get them in windows, we will need to pull down the translations and stick them in trunk in bzr
<alecu> perhaps there's already something done for the ubuntu win32 installer... or some other bits.
<thisfred> yep, that's how I used to do it for silva, basically during a package string freeze, after feature freeze, as close as possible to the release
<thisfred> alecu: mandel: it's not that hard: you download a tarball, and unzip that into your branch and then commit it
<duanedesign> dobey: not sure. I have left a post asking the user what release they are running.
<dobey> duanedesign: not all of our stuff will build on older versions of ubuntu. so nightlies for lucid/maverick only get some of the stuff now.
<duanedesign> ahhh. that is good to know
<mandel> thisfred: for translations? let me take a look, I'm sure here will work in a similar way, beside the fact that I'm using a hack to use gettext :P
<thisfred> mandel: yeah, this is all assuming you have a working gettext
<mandel> thisfred: I'm trying to get gettext to work nicely with qt, lets see what happens...
<thisfred> mandel: qt shouldn't really matter thought, right? If you have it working with Python (or whatever language is used) the GUI toolkit should not matter at all.
<duanedesign> dobey: looking at the packages in the nighlies PPA...since ubuntuone-control-panel does not have a package for Lucid, what would someones experience be using the PPA on Lucid? Would it fall back to using the old preferences panel?
<ralsina> thisfred: well, there is generated code and Qt tries to use its own i18n tool instead of gettext, but mandel already worked around that
<dobey> no, there is no preferences panel then. no unity integration. would have to use u1sdtool, though notifications should work with pynotify still
<thisfred> generated code is of satan
<thisfred> but yeah, fair point, I did not know that
<mandel> thisfred: satan says dance!
<thisfred> dance dance immolation!
 * mandel is 99% sure thisfred knows the song...
<thisfred> I love CYHSY
<thisfred> http://tinysong.com/gkdE
<duanedesign> dobey: okay, thank you for the info.
<duanedesign> anyone seen this error before? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704740
<alecu> how comes I have double battery and bluetooth indicators?
<dobey> ow
<dobey> duanedesign: looks like something is wrong with python itself
<dobey> alecu: did you just do an apt-get upgrade?
<alecu> dobey, not right now. Booted an hour or so ago, no updates yet.
<alecu> they look fancy, and perhaps even my battery will last twice now :P
<dobey> oh, probably a bug in the libindicate or something
<ralsina> standup in 7'!
<alecu> thisfred, we should get to work on the list of strings today
<alecu> thisfred, the list of strings shown by notifications, that is.
<dobey> huh
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> alecu: yep, is on my list
<alecu> dobey, mandel?
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<alecu> DONE: a branch for bug#692730 and bug #693545, will push soonish
<alecu> TODO: make a list of translatable strings shown in notifications and ui, get that list checked. More bughunting
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: Doctor, some reviews, taxes (fun!).
<ralsina> TODO: start organizing the bug stacks you all are supposed to send me ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred!
<ubot4`> alecu: Bug 693545 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/693545 is private
<thisfred> * DONE helped fix a couch server issue
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/version-1.99.0/+merge/52975
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/update-after-remove/+merge/52979
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/log-to-file/+merge/52977
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW bug #729117 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/fix-licenses/+merge/53045
<thisfred> * TODO bug #702007
<thisfred> * TODO bug #730661
<thisfred> * TODO extract strings from u1-client and send to cparrino
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<thisfred> * TODO send prioritized bug list to ralsina
<thisfred> * TODO performance review
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<thisfred> * LOVED: http://tinysong.com/hpZv
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729117 in ubuntu "[FFE] Add ubuntuone-couch to universe (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729117
<thisfred> NEXT:mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 64)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730661 in ubuntuone-client "progress bar does not show up in Unity or something (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730661
<mandel> DONE: Designed basic widgets for windows ui of ubuntu sso. Modified setup.py of sso to work in diff ways according to the OS. Added ui compiler modification to use gettext within qt.
<mandel> TODO: Split merge proposal for sso to be smaller. Propose setup.py merge. Talk with dpm to make sure that translation would be crossplatform.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #733283, bug #733308, bug #733479
<dobey> λ TODO: new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, bug #733327
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733308 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Lock icon is broken in store page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733308
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733479 in libubuntuone "Use a custom uri scheme for internal resources (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733479
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<ralsina> ok then, comments?
<ralsina> no comments? ok, eom!
<alecu> eom!
<dobey> i have lots of comments. but they may not all be relevant to u1 :)
<thisfred> alecu: re: strings, I plan to send the .pot file to Cristian, perhaps edited a little for readability. That should be fine right?
<alecu> thisfred, yes, it should be just fine.
<thisfred> alecu: the other thing I didn't get to with all the couch joy on friday is the dbus activation, I'd like a little of your time to help me with that
<alecu> thisfred, sure, let me know when and we can work on that.
<thisfred> awesome, I'll send the strings first
<dobey> what about strings?
<dobey> and
<dobey> can i get a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/custom-uris/+merge/53082 please?
<thisfred> dobey: sure
<thisfred> dobey alecu: can I get a couple of reviews on: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/fix-licenses/+merge/53045 ?
<thisfred> very simple, no code changes
<dobey> is supposed to be gpl3 not lgpl3?
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, that's the default for canonical projects
<dobey> seems odd for a library
<thisfred> lgpl is possible, but I'd have to ask for an exception
<thisfred> we can always change the license later, right now I have to get it includd
<thisfred> in universe
<dobey> hrmm
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any word on bug #661292 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 40)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<ralsina> I am looking at it currently
<joshuahoover> ralsina: cool, thanks!
<ralsina> joshuahoover: my maverick broke, reinstalled it, and I am now updating it
<joshuahoover> ralsina: fun
<ralsina> joshuahoover: as always ;-)
<CardinalFang> I love the new Ubuntu One brand icon, but the notification window doesn't make it very clear.  The 1 within looks more like a | .  The stem to the left could be more obvious.
<dobey> thisfred: aquarius's branch will need a commit message
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> will put one in
<dobey> CardinalFang: it would be much better if it actually filled the canvas, and wasn't a logo in a square box with a shadow in a square box
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
 * CardinalFang lunches.
<dobey> i need some tea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxtRGEVsSOc
<Chipaca> i need a beer
<ralsina> Chipaca: if you understood that link you tweeted, you need to stop reading C. And a beer.
<Chipaca> ralsina: I did understand it, even before reading the explanation :)
<ralsina> Ok, I did, too, but I like perverse code :-)
<ralsina> Then again, from that POV, the recursive template is much more evil. The argc/main-exit one simply uses strange names for things ;-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: I always forget the name of the thing, but I thoroughly enjoyed understanding why you could mix a for and a switch :)
<ralsina> the whatchamacallit device?
<ralsina> I know that one :-)
<Chipaca> right, i always forget the name of it :)
<CardinalFang> Duff's device.
<ralsina> right
<CardinalFang> "The connection to the server was lost."   500th time I've seen that today.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: yes
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: we're fangloberwinching the server's bloom rails, but it's taking a while
<CardinalFang> I love new notifications.  Just not this much.
<Chipaca> la la la can't hear you
<Chipaca> I'm still chuffed I have 8EB
<ralsina> chuffed?
<CardinalFang> He's all UKified now.
<CardinalFang> Angry.  Annoyed.
<CardinalFang> And, I've been trying to place it, but I can't.  Chipaca, "8EB"?
<alecu> thisfred, we have a NotificationSwitch class with only one instance used by the StatusAggregator. We should rename the NotificationSwitch.build_notification method as something like "get_notification" and make it return the same ToggleableNotification instance instead of creating one each time.
<thisfred> alecu: what I'm doing on the fix branch is even simpler
<thisfred> alecu: have a global Notification instance in aggregator.py. Makes the test code a lot simpler too if I'm right
<thisfred> hmm, maybe not. Lots of test failures, so probably the complexity I removed was there for a very good reason. ;) Will try your suggestion.
<thisfred> I can't say I understand the need for 4 levels of classes wrapped around the notification though
<thisfred> alecu, dobey https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-734985/+merge/53296
<dobey> didn't i already approve that?
<dobey> i thought the multiple notification bug was fixed already
<thisfred> dobey: it's a new day, a new bug and a new branch ;)
<thisfred> dobey: so did I
<alecu> thisfred, those 4 layers can surely be simplified, be my guest :-)
<thisfred> dobey: it was in the platform specific code, but I didn't get that the aggregator itself instantiated more than one copy of the platform code
<alecu> thisfred, they are still there because it made sense at the time when we didn't have such a clear view on the problem.
<dobey> sigh
<alecu> thisfred, but they do not make sense anymore.
<thisfred> alecu: right, I understand. Will get rid of them in the next branch. For now the simple fix works solution
<nhaines> Good morning everyone!  I thought I'd bring everyone's attention to bug 732820.  :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732820 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Bookmark Sync requirements description is misleading (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732820
<nhaines> It's just needing a rewording on the services tab.
<thisfred> alecu: can I get a second review? the branch is really small\
<alecu> thisfred, sure.
<alecu> thisfred, (I left the test running earlier, and forgot to approve)
<alecu> thisfred, so... approving as we speak.
<thisfred> thx! :)
 * alecu has to go for a few hours
<dobey> man it takes forever for webkit to compile
<ralsina> dobey: yes. It's a huge thing nowadays.
<dobey> it was a huge thing back in the day
<dobey> 3 years ago when i was working on it
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> and of course, after an hour of compiling stuff, it failed on something else. lovely
<dobey> and it's sad that even with 2GB of RAM, i have to say "i need more RAM" :(
<dobey> stupid firefox
<dobey> guess i should try to get this other 2GB stick RMAed
<dobey> and maybe buy another 4GB in the meantime
<dobey> and talk to myself in irc
<ralsina> haha, if talking to yourself on IRC works, I say do it :-)
<dobey> i really need to fix the gir mess for the stack up to and including webkit, so i can make encompass work
<dobey> i hope the build doesn't fail this time
<ralsina> ok, I'll sign off for a couple of hours. Bye!
<dobey> later all, i'm off too
<thisfred> could use reviews for ubuntuone-couch release 0.2.0 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred> shoot bug #721525 seems not to be fixed after all...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 721525 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Two Ubuntu One entries in the Message Panel (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721525
<thisfred> kenvandine: fixed everything you suggested wrt ubuntuone-couch bug #729117 and pushed in https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/+junk/ubuntuone-couch-0.2.0
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729117 in ubuntu "[FFE] Add ubuntuone-couch to universe (affects: 2) (heat: 351)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729117
<thisfred> En nu met de hond wandelen
<thisfred> bbiab
#ubuntuone 2011-03-15
<kenvandine> thisfred, ok, will look at it
<adorilson> hi, duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello adorilson
<adorilson> I think I told with you about a problem on Ubuntu One Control, and you tell me use the PPA version
<adorilson> duanedesign: do you remember ?
<duanedesign> adorilson:  yes
<adorilson> great
<adorilson> because, now, I have a new problem :-/
<adorilson> I got the msg
<adorilson> File Sync Error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))
<adorilson> duanedesign: any idea?
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> hmm. looks like it might be an issue with your token
<duanedesign> adorilson: where do you get this error?
<ralsina> is it just me or the canonical server is down?
<ralsina> the IRC server, that is
<JamesTait> Oh, and good morning, everyone!
<JamesTait> ralsina: The IRC server is working for me, but I can't get on Mumble.
<ralsina> JamesTait: hmmm ok, I'll try resetting my IRC client's core or something. I see the server but looks like noone's there
<ralsina> yup, it was me, thanks JamesTait!
<JamesTait> ralsina: Welcome. :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<Komotive> Hello all
<Komotive> I wonder if anyone can spare some time to help with an UbuntuOne issue I am experiencing?
<beuno> Komotive, sure, what's up?
<Komotive> I seem to be getting some undelete-able items in my couch db .... and the sync doesn't seem to work from desk to lap and viceversa
<Komotive> I'm a bit of a linux novice - but getting there!
<beuno> rye, ^
<rye> beuno, on it
<rye> Komotive, hi, are you talking about the undeletable items in evolution addressbook?
<Komotive> yes
<rye> Komotive, this is a known bug, let me dig it up
<Komotive> Thank you!! - I have found a previous couchdb reset doc that I ran through ..... but it didn't seem to sol;ve the issue
<rye> Komotive, bug #666303
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 666303 in evolution-couchdb "Two empty contacts are displayed in Evolution and there is no way to delete them (affects: 9) (heat: 41)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666303
<Komotive> I have three and a further self created one that I cannot remove
<Komotive> Failed to delete contact
<Komotive> Other error
<rye> Komotive, bug #673568
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 41) (dups: 4) (heat: 211)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<rye> rodrigo_, poke, are you available for a comment regarding these bugs?
<rodrigo_> rye, yes
<Komotive> rye, those two bugs seem to be the issue I'm experiencing ....
<rye> rodrigo_, have you been able to find out the reason behind additional non-removable contacts appearing in couchdb addressbook and whether editing/removal is going to be working?
<rodrigo_> rye, not much, since u1 doesn't work on my box, as I have several gnome3 packages installed
<rye> :(
<rodrigo_> but will do as soon as I'm free from unity a11y stuff, which is taking all my time
<Komotive> rod, rye - not an issue as seems to be cosmetic ..... however rye, also the synchronisation seems to be very slow to occur between the two machines?
<rodrigo_> although one of those bugs should be fixed already in the nightlies, isn't it?
<rodrigo_>  desktopcouch : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<rodrigo_>                 Depends: python-desktopcouch-application (= 1.0.6+r267~maverick1) but it is not going to be installed
<rodrigo_> is this known with desktopcouch package?
<thisfred> rodrigo_: not to me...
<thisfred> rodrigo_: is that with nightlies, or plain natty?
<rodrigo_> thisfred: natty + nightlies
<thisfred> rodrigo, I'll fire up my natty box and see if I get it too
<rodrigo_> thisfred: I'm not full up-to-date, so maybe that's it, although haven't been able to install desktopcouch in weeks
<rodrigo_> so, trying an upgrade while I get lunch
<ralsina> Everyone: current sso nightlies are very broken, update at your own risk
<thisfred> ah, I just did :/
<thisfred> luckily on both my machines :)
<alecu> good morning #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> thisfred: you can manually fix it by copying a file or two
<ralsina> good morning alecu!
<thisfred> ralsina: I'll see if it causes any problems, if not I'll just wait for the fix
<thisfred> morning alecu
<ralsina> thisfred: ok
<thisfred> rodrigo, apt-cache show desktopcouch gives me: depends python (<< 2.8) python (>=2.7)
<thisfred> so that looks ok, hopefully your upgrade fixes things too the
<thisfred> n
<thisfred> and that should probably be <<3.0 :)
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ping
<ralsina> alecu dobey thisfred mandel standup in 3'
<thisfred> ackack
<thisfred> ralsina:  could use a quick review on  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317 it's just a release tag, basically
<ralsina> thisfred: got it
<ralsina> thisfred: there you go
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina> alecu dobey thisfred mandel standup!
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> alecu, ping?
<alecu> sorry guys, in another vm
<alecu> me
<ralsina> DONE: reading code, reviews, organizing, canonicaladmin, etc.
<ralsina> TODO: make sure we have a reasonable release soonish, send mail to invite testing, several calls
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred!
<thisfred> * DONE extract strings from u1-client and send to cparrino
<thisfred> * DONE bug #729117 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/fix-licenses/+merge/53045
<thisfred> * DONE performance review ralsina
<thisfred> * DONE bug #734985 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-734985/+merge/53296
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [1/2]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [ ] bug #729117 get package sponsored
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729117 in ubuntu "[FFE] Add ubuntuone-couch to universe (affects: 2) (heat: 351)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729117
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734985 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "limit the status aggregator to use a single instance of platform.notifications.Notification (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734985
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 343)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<thisfred> * TODO bug #702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 64)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<thisfred> * TODO bug #730661
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730661 in ubuntuone-client "progress bar does not show up in Unity or something (affects: 1) (heat: 62)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730661
<thisfred> * TODO bug #721525 is back
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 721525 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Two Ubuntu One entries in the Message Panel (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721525
<thisfred> * TODO send prioritized bug list to ralsina
<thisfred> * TODO performance self review
<thisfred> * TODO peer review alecu
<thisfred> * TODO peer review mandel
<thisfred> * TODO peer review vds
<thisfred> * LIKED: http://tinysong.com/r7Ue | http://microformats.org/wiki/hrecipe
<thisfred> * NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: HR reviews. Updated code in trunk of sso client, this broke terribly. You can import wintypes on UNIX WTF!
<mandel> TODO: Fix sso
<mandel> BLOCKED: yes/no I need to think and look at the code
<mandel> HATE: today, everything
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: apt-get upgrade, some more webkit research
<dobey> λ TODO: new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, bug #733327
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 295)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<alecu> should I go?
<thisfred> alecu: I think so
<alecu> DONE: testing IRL branch to fix bug#692730 and bug #693545, up for review at: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-zg-deletions/+merge/53345 Started working on other zeitgeist bugs
<alecu> TODO: bug list, finish branch for bug #708145 and bug #711939, peer reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no input on bug #729259
<alecu> EOM!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693545 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on AQ_UNLINK_OK (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693545
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 708145 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708145
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 711939 in ubuntuone-client "Tests show RuntimeError: Found no running zeitgeist-daemon instanc (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711939
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729259 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Scrollable list of devices looks broken (affects: 1) (heat: 852)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729259
<dobey> alecu: oh, sorry. thought i was last
<dobey> thisfred: your standup paste is too long.
<alecu> force of habit :-)
<thisfred> dobey: sure, blame me :P
<dobey> outline mode + ubot4 printing all the bug info == pain
<thisfred> I could put bug links directly instead of numbers that the bot expands. I'll try that tomorrow
<dobey> thisfred: you could just put multiple items on a single line separated by commas LIKE A NORMAL PERSON
<dobey> :)
<thisfred> as for the outline mode: I just paste my todo.org. It saves me a lot of time, and I don't forget what I've done, which was often the case
<dobey> i always forget what i did
<ralsina> me too
<dobey> beause i do too much
<dobey> org mode wouldn't help me
<thisfred> dobey: longer lines don't necessarily make things more readable. And if the point is that nobody reads the reports, so we should put less lines, then why are we doing them ;)
<dobey> i don't know why we're doing them
 * dobey already protested them
<dobey> i sure don't read them
<thisfred> dobey: it would if you added/changed a line whenever you switch context. or gtimelog, which may be easier
<ralsina> I read them!
<thisfred> I do to, at least when I suspect people are working on stuff that may concern me :)
<thisfred> too
<dobey> thisfred: but that assumes i remember to do that, and if i did, it doesn't matter if it's an entry on a single line, or if it's a new line.
<thisfred> dobey: well, gtimelog/orgmode make it easier to track tasks on separate lines
<alecu> btw, I read them all the time.
<thisfred> dobey: and you will remember if you train yourself to, but that won't happen if you don't see the value
<alecu> but yes, I found so long todo lists increasingly hard to read, too :-)
<thisfred> ok, I'll see what I can do to minimize the pain
<thisfred> I disagree that long lines make things more readable though. Less todo items would, but sometimes there's just a lot todo
<thisfred> I should probably limit the todos to what I *know* I will work on today
<thisfred> rather than vague hopes
<thisfred> ok, thanks for that feedback all, I will better myself
<dobey> thisfred: if you're going to read it, you're not reading it while people are pasting stuff anyway, and fewer lines makes it easier to follow the IRC. if you want to read it, you're going to scroll up at the end, and read it, because you have to, especially if people are pasting 30 lines of todo and 15 of those are bug #s
<thisfred> yeah, so, I'll stop pasting bug numbers, and paste the urls directly, and try to severely limit the number of items
<ralsina> thisfred: you could put the bug numbers, but not in a way that triggers ubot4
<ralsina> because the URLs will be just very long
<thisfred> ralsina: lp bug urls aren't that long, and useful for clicking on if you wonder what the bug is about. All the other stuff the bot pastes is not that useful.
<thisfred> well, maybe the bug title, but I can summarize that more succinctly as well
<ralsina> thisfred: so, maybe bug title and url? ok by me. We could make it a standard.
<ralsina> I need to keep better logs of my activity :-(
<dobey> let's just not have standups :)
<thisfred> ralsina: I can recommend gtimelog if you need time tracking, it's very simple to get the hang of
<thisfred> if not, and if you use emacs, org-mode is awesome, and as simple/complicated as you decide to make it
<ralsina> thisfred: I will probably need a web-based thing, because I switch VMs and to/from windows too often
<ralsina> no, emacs is not my thing :-)
<thisfred> that's fine I won't judge ;)
<thisfred> ralsina: at my old place of work we had a horrible web based time tracker which sucked so much we built a gtimelog plugin to fill it in :)
<thisfred> ralsina: and we can use http://pad.lv to shorten the bug urls
 * dobey still prefers the 'get rid of standup' solution :)
<lalejand> Hi, I just updates U1 this morning, and ti crashes, and crashes, ...
<lalejand> "updated"
<lalejand> "it" (argh)
<lalejand> here is the bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/735574
<ubot4`> lalejand: Error: Bug #735574 is private.
<thisfred> lalejand: I think this is a known problem, and mandel is working on it. He can probably give you the bug number
<lalejand> thisfred : ok
<mandel> lalejand: yes, there was an issue with the nightlies this morning where the .deb for sso was not correct, I have a temp solution if you need it
<mandel> but it should be fixed by today
<rye> mandel, it broke my lovely indicator :(
<lalejand> mandel : I can wait :)
<mandel> rye: it should brake everyhting, you can no longer access the credentiasl from sd :(
<rye> mandel, aha
<rye> mandel, that explains missing notifications from sd...
<mandel> rye: funny thing happen when you fix distutils extra an windows modules...
<rye> mandel, is there a bug report for that?
<mandel> rye: yes, is bug #735383
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735383 in ubuntu-sso-client "Setup.py does not install the new modules that were added for multiplatform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735383
<rye> ok, it looks like people do not apport-report this now so don't add this to bugpatterns for now
<dobey> rye: it's nightlies only
<ralsina> and nightlies users are more... inured to breakage.
 * ralsina double-checks inured on the dictionary
<rye> dobey, well, how will developers know about the latest bugs w/o reports?
<dobey> rye: well, bugpatterns are to suppress duplicates right? I don't expect that to generally be an issue with nightlies. :)
<kenvandine> thisfred, have you tested installing ubuntuone-couch and making sure everything else in the ubuntuone namespace works?
 * kenvandine is about to :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: ah, no, I tested building the package, but have not installed the debs on my natty box
<thisfred> can do so now
<kenvandine> :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: not everything in the u1 namespace currently works, because of ubuntu-sso breakage btw
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> so that is broken now in natty?
 * kenvandine hadn't seen that
<kenvandine> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk and u1sdtool works
<kenvandine> with u1-couch installed :)
<kenvandine> thisfred, so how do i figure out what this urlpath thingy is that i need?
<dobey> kenvandine: no, sso is broken in nightlies
<dobey> and the only things that don't work are those that depend on ubuntu-sso-client. it has nothing to do with namespaces :)
<kenvandine> dobey, ok... just want to know i am testing apples to apples
<kenvandine> it doesn't seem to break things
<nhaines> beuno: thanks for fixing bug 732352 :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732352 in ubuntuone-servers "U1 site header's "create on account" link is misspelled (affects: 1) (heat: 69)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732352
<beuno> nhaines, thanks for filing it!
<nhaines> beuno: sometimes I do manage to make myself feel useful after all.  :)
<dobey> blah. get over one hurdle, and run into another that's a foot taller.
<ralsina> ok, EODing a bit early because I started a lot early. Bye people!
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: hi
<mandel> dobey: hello :)
<mandel> I've made a merge proposal to fix ditutils-extra so that the setup.py works, you can find it in lp:~mandel/python-distutils-extra/import_issues i dont know how long it will take to get it approve, can we install it so that we fix nightlies?
<mandel> I also have a branch that adds fixes sso setup.py and adds the comments so that the imports are ignored and not added as a dependency
<dobey> you still need to fix sso
<mandel> ralsina: ^
<mandel> dobey: I already have.. well I need to propose the merge :)
<dobey> and why can't you paste the https:// link to the merge proposal instead of the lp:~blah
<dobey> srsly
<mandel> dobey: he, that was for the distutils, which you can not approve, can you?
<mandel> let me get you the sso one
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_735383/+merge/53515
<mandel> there you go ^
<dobey> i probably can approve the distutils-extra one
<mandel> dobey:
<dobey> but either way it's easier for me to grab the diff that launchpad already generated, than trying to find the merge proposal myself and deal with all that, or make a diff from your branch
<dobey> it's always better to paste useful URLs regardless :)
<mandel> dobey: hehe well, we should be able to add a bot that understands the lp shortcut, so do you want me to get you the distutils extra merge then?
<dobey> yes please
<mandel> here it is https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/python-distutils-extra/import_issues/+merge/53514
<dobey> see how easy that was :)
<dobey> oh, my membership on that team expired i guess
<mandel> blah hehe
<dobey> mandel: why did you use pyparsing instead of the built-in python regex module?
<mandel> dobey: makes the hole thing easier.. but it can be easily changed
<mandel> both use in both cases you use re
<mandel> dobey: actualy for what we watch, the except ValueErro is all you need (it will add the pythoncom as a dependency, but the setup.py would work
<mandel> do you want a brach like that better?
<dobey> mandel: pyparsing is a new dependency
<dobey> mandel: so you should avoid adding it if it's not absolutely necessary
<mandel> dobey: ok, I'll get the valuerro fix, then I can think about the rest
<mandel> dobey: will take me a min
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey: there you go https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/python-distutils-extra/import_issues/+merge/53519
<mandel> dobey: I need to go, is very late here, catch u later
<dobey> night
<dobey> my brain hurts. later all
#ubuntuone 2011-03-16
<fagan> morning
<fagan> morning mandel
<mandel> wow that's early :)
<mandel> fagan: morning :)
<fagan> hehe
 * fagan is just about to get some coffee and get started :)
<mandel> fagan: sure, no worries, I need to go through all the emails, so take your time
<mandel> breakfast is the most important meal, or so they say :P
<fagan> yeah that first coffee in the morning helps a lot
<duanedesign> hello mandel
<mandel> duanedesign: morning!
<mandel> duanedesign: how is everything?
<fagan> mandel: pot of coffee made, so when ever you want to go ahead is good with me I have all day so it doesnt really matter :)
<mandel> fagan: ok, cool, shall we start setting your windows machine to see if you can run the sso tests?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> its open in front of me here
<mandel> fagan: ok, lets start with some basic tools first, you need to have bzr (for our projects) and hg (for some external ones like pykeyring)
<mandel> fagan: you can install the tortoise version of both, but the icons will not work, the reason for that is that in windows you can only have 15 special icons, and as soon as you have more, some of them will not appear
<fagan> that sounds like a big pain
<fagan> installing now
<mandel> fagan: he, yes, 'cause guess who will add some more :P
<mandel> but if we are smart about the namong, well some icons starting with drop and eding in box my fall from the users machine hehe
<fagan> well you can always work around dumb limitations on platforms
<duanedesign> duanedesign: really good. not going to be able to make UDS this time around :(. Looking for a job right now and dont think it is going to be possible
<duanedesign> mandel: ^^
<duanedesign> lol, talking to myself there
<fagan> whoops installed the wrong hg but got the right one now
<mandel> duanedesign: haha it happens, where you invited to UDS-N?
<duanedesign> mandel: yes.
<mandel> fagan: haha, this morning is going to be way boring setting up all is a pain :)
<mandel> duanedesign: common then! find a week of :)
<mandel> he missing f :P
<fagan> mandel: well thats cool if its only once :)
<fagan> done
<duanedesign> mandel: it kills me thinking about not going. I really enjoy it.
<fagan> hg and bzr are installed
<mandel> fagan: ok, two thing now that, first you need to set up your ssh key to work with pagent and lp
<mandel> fagan: so, first, find putty and download the full msi
<duanedesign> mandel: and I did not get to meet a few people at the last UDS. beuno and rye were not their, and a few others I know.
<mandel> duanedesign: and how come you cannot go, schedule issues?
<fagan> mandel: im just after remembering how much of a pain bzr is to set up on windows
<mandel> fagan: is not THAT bad ;)
<fagan> well its definitely not as easy as on ubuntu
<duanedesign> mandel: i am not working right now. Hopefully i will find a job soon. Then I will be playing catch up on bills and stuff for awhile. Do not think a week off is likely
<mandel> duanedesign: dammed that is a PITA
<mandel> duanedesign: by the way, how did the bugsquad request go?
<fagan> mandel: so I have putty open what do I do now?
<mandel> fagan: you downloaded the msi, with all the tools, right?
 * fagan is thinking he can get around this if he versions the file and puts it onto u1
<fagan> yep
<fagan> mandel: actually I have an easier way of doing it now :)
<mandel> fagan: ok, cool, what you have to do is either get your ssh key from you current linux machine, or create a new one to use with pagent
<fagan> mandel: it would be a little handier if I just use u1 and my current setup on my ubuntu machine since thats already set up for all this
<fagan> so we can skip the vcs part maybe
<mandel> fagan: what do you mean?
<duanedesign> mandel: went well, thank you.
<fagan> mandel: I already have bzr and hg set up on my ubuntu machine I can version them into my u1 folder and it will just sync down
<fagan> or thats the weird idea I have to get around it :)
<mandel> fagan: that would break sooooo manything on windows that ai would not recommend it :)
<fagan> ok then hehe
<mandel> fagan: let me get you all the instructions of how to set up the keys, one sec
<fagan> its cool i have it here
<mandel> fagan: ok, then follow those :)
<fagan> give me a sec windows wants to restart itself now for some reason
<fagan> ok making the key now
<fagan> ok made the key and imported it into putty
<fagan> what next?
<mandel> fagan: test it by branching a project, like lp:ubuntu-sso-client
<fagan> worked
<mandel> fagan: cool, lets install the libs etc that you need, first start with python 2.7
<fagan> done
<mandel> sweet, next thing you need to do is install easy_install so that you can easily add the extra packages
<fagan> mandel: done
<mandel> fagan: superb, have you added the easy_install script to your path?
<fagan> well its in the python27 dir wouldnt the installer add the path itself?
<fagan> hmmmm didnt
<mandel> fagan: hehe it does not do it automatically, you have to add Python27/Scripts to you path so that the cmd knows about it
<fagan> windows hates me :P
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> fagan: let me know if you don't know any of the steps, I'm here to help :)
<fagan> done
<fagan> just messed up he dir name with the \ and stuff
<mandel> haha
<mandel> sorry, I always type /, it feels nicer :P
<fagan> yeah websites and linux make / my default too
<mandel> fagan: cool, first with the big guy, you need to install twisted, which wont be painless
<mandel> fagan: there is an msi for it, but you will need to isntall pycripto for windows first, and zope.interface
<mandel> fagan: for zope.interface you can use easy_install, for pycripto and twisted you need an installer
<rye> http://pad.lv/ !
<rye> http://pad.lv/735571
<fagan> ah its pycrypto
 * fagan was getting weird tracebacks and didnt know what was going on
<mandel> fagan: ups, sorry for the typp
<mandel> typo...
 * mandel looks for his second coffee
<fagan> im getting couldnt find vcvarsall.bat
<mandel> fagan: first lesson of spanis; 'puto windows'
<mandel> fagan: it is telling you that you do not have a compiler present that could build the python c extension, the easies thing to do is download vs2008 c++ express to solve the issue
<fagan> I have visual studio installed already
<fagan> maybe its because it was never started
<mandel> fagan: which version?
<fagan> 2010
<mandel> I had issues with 2010
<mandel> fagan: there you go :)
<mandel> 2008 fixes the issue
<mandel> python 2.7 is compiled with 2008, and I didn't want to go through the problem os fixing that :P
<mandel> we are not here to fix the full platform hehe
<fagan> yeah that would be doing the job for them
<mandel> exactly
<fagan> knowing how big visual studio is this is going to take a while
<mandel> rye: those url patters are bloody great!
<mandel> fagan: yeah, that's why I expected to take a ay to set up everything
<rye> mandel, yes! our very own launchpad url shortener
<mandel> fagan: once we are done remember to do a back up so that is somehting goes nuts you wont have to do it again
<fagan> woot launchpad url shortener
<mandel> rye: yeah, and the make sense :)
<Chipaca> fagan: hi! got a minute?
<fagan> Chipaca: sure
<fagan> mandel: wouldnt windows have an issue with me having 2 different versions of visual studio on the one computer
<mandel> fagan: not at all
 * fagan gets his vs for free so it doesnt really matter too much
<fagan> done now
<fagan> but getting a build error on pycrypto
<fagan> :/
<mandel> fagan: patebin the trace error
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580996
 * mandel looks
<mandel> fagan: lest tye voidspace compiles binaries http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2010_07_03.shtml
<mandel> fagan: he is one to be trusted with it (canonical empl)
<fagan> hmmmmm it needs python 2.6
<fagan> oh I can use the zip instead
<JamesTait> sudo aptitude -y install random-greeting && random-greeting
<fagan> done
<JamesTait> (Don't try that command, I don't know if it will actually install anything!)
<fagan> that took a lot longer than I thought :)
<mandel> fagan: worked?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> and zope installed fine already
<mandel> fagan: then you should be able to install twisted now
<fagan> done mandel
<mandel> fagan: cool, next oauth, whcich you should be able to install with easy_install
<fagan> done
<mandel> fagan: ok, cool, next would be pyqt so that you can wor on the UI on windows
<mandel> make sure you get pyqt and not pside, we dont want to be fighting with py2exe issues
<fagan> yeah downloading now
<fagan> gotta say my computer is doing this all pretty fast
<fagan> done
<mandel> fagan: installed to?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> or do you mean installed to which dir?
<mandel> fagan: installed as you can do import PyQt4 from python
<fagan> yep
<mandel> ok, lets see if you have everything for sso (ubuntuone-client is harder)
<mandel> fagan: try to branch lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_4
<fagan> kk
<mandel> fagan: when ever you get it, run run-tests.bat
<mandel> fagan: green light should appear...
<mandel> wait, I forgot something, you need a patch for xdg on windows...
<mandel> fagan: let me get it for you
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581007
<fagan> something else is missing
<mandel> fagan: ah, indeed, you need to install lp:ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> branch, and python setup.py install
<fagan> kk
<fagan> oh yeah the xdg thing is missing
<mandel> fagan: yes, give me a sec, I'm making a pckages for you
<fagan> oh coo
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: feel free to branch lp:~mandel/+junk/xdh
<mandel> then python setup.py install
<fagan> kk
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581021
<fagan> thats after xdg was installed
<mandel> fagan: yes, that is a dependency from ubuntuone-dev-tools, try:
<mandel> easy_install pylint
 * mandel hopes it is in there and for 2.7
<fagan> there is
<fagan> :)
<fagan> ok this is a bit different now
<fagan> pastebinning
<fagan> oh no the terminal cut off half of it
<fagan> ill just do a > to a file
<mandel> fagan: yes, cmd by default has a very small buffer
<mandel> ig you right clikc on it, you can increase the buffer
<fagan> oh ok
<fagan> on the max buffer it doesnt fit it all in
<fagan> :)
<fagan> ill just paste what I can
<fagan> you will get an idea
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581022
<mandel> fagan: damme,d I keep forgetting dependencies… you need mocker for the tests
<mandel> easy_install mocker
<fagan> its cool we will get there eventually
<fagan> since when does dos allow you to use / instead of \ in file paths
<mandel> fagan: where do you see that?
<fagan> I just did it
<fagan> :)
<mandel> hmm strange
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581023
<mandel> fagan: easy_install coverage
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581024
<mandel> fagan: ths one is your turn to guess, look at the top of the pastebin of both, how would you fix it?
<fagan> easy_install lazr.restfulclient?
<fagan> or something
<mandel> fagan: bingo!
<mandel> :)
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> easy_install gobject?
<fagan> getting a failed import for gobject now so I presume I can just easy install it
<mandel> fagan: mm no, that i need to see, it should not occur
<fagan> ill pastebin
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581027
<fagan> I know the dbus ones and all are fine that the import is failing
<mandel> fagan: hm, that looks like a bug in my branch, let me check
<fagan> cool
<fagan> at least its not something im missing then
<mandel> fagan: yes, it was me forgetting to rename a file.. lame error
<fagan> so do a bzr pull then
<mandel> fagan: if you pull the new version, you should be able to run the tests and have a couple that fail
<mandel> fagan: yes bzr pull
<fagan> done already
<fagan> oh and now its asking for win32api
<fagan> easy_install? :)
<fagan> ok that didnt work
<fagan> so it must be something else that im missing
<mandel> fagan: yes, but easy_install wont work in this case, the win32api is a quite big extension
<mandel> fagan: google for pywin32, that would give you the missing windows parts
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> ok
<fagan> up and running I think
<fagan> load of errors and failures though it looks like
<fagan> but it did some stuff
<fagan> :)
<mandel> it should have about 5, or at least that is what i think
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581043
<fagan> damn buffer
 * fagan shakes his fist in the air cursing bill gates
<mandel> fagan: jaja
<mandel> fagan: ok, to fix those issues you need to grab the fork I did of python keyring
<mandel> you can find it here https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password
<mandel> it should be merged soon with trunk and we will be able to use easyinstall, but in the mean time, hg clone and the python setup.py install
<fagan> yeah working on it
<fagan> 1 failure
<mandel> ah, nice :)
<mandel> that is expected, there are other two branches wanting to land too to fix that in trunk
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581044
<fagan> but thats cool
<fagan> working, more or less
<mandel> fagan: that is what is expected from that branch, if you merge your local copy with lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_732112 everything so work
<mandel> give it a try, bzr merge lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_732112
<fagan> PASSED
<fagan> nice
<fagan> mandel: so do you have any other things for me?
<mandel> fagan: cool, now you can work on ubuntu_sso :)
<fagan> yeah thats what I thought
<mandel> fagan: well, if you want to start with a very small task, try to find you what are those lint messages at the end of the tests and how to remove them :)
<fagan> hmmm how about I do that tomorrow and get a good look around the code too
<mandel> fagan: sure, take tour time :)
<fagan> thats awesome though
<fagan> and didnt take all day :
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: well, that is one of the project, you need to setup the libs for ubuntuoneclient
<mandel> but step by step
<fagan> yeah I get the idea why its annoying to work on windows now :)
 * fagan throws out a hail to the apt-get god
<fagan> anyway i have to go off shopping for a few minutes so ill be off. Ill be on tomorrow and ask some questions if any pop out
<mandel> fagan: yes, and we have not gotten to the point where things dont work :)
<fagan> yeah but broken things is what developers have to deal with a good bit so its not really too bad
<fagan> I broke many a build in my day
<fagan> :)
<fagan> So dealing with a big mess is common enough
<mandel> fagan: dont underestimate ms :)
<fagan> hah but we can fix their OS thats the easy part
<fagan> :P
<fagan> I actually do know a few people that work there though so maybe I can convince them to get some of the 90000 employees to fix their terrible bits
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> anyway im off food to be bought and eaten
<mandel> ok, laters
 * mandel walking dog
<alecu> good morning, #ubuntuone!
<facundobatista> Hola alecu
<alecu> facundobatista, py3.2 is green! http://buildbot.twistedmatrix.com/waterfall
<alecu> facundobatista, that was really fast!
<facundobatista> alecu, that's not mine, and it's not surely trunk
<alecu> facundobatista, how are you approaching the port? 2to3 or source level compatibility?
<facundobatista> alecu, I started with all the stuff we need to change for Py3, and can run in current versions
<facundobatista> new -> types
<facundobatista> for example
<facundobatista> __cmp__ / cmp() -> other comparison stuff
<facundobatista> etc
<alecu> facundobatista, what's the oldest python version that twisted claims compatibility with?
<rye> build successful failed slave lost
<facundobatista> alecu, 2.4 :(
<facundobatista> alecu, it's a PITA
<alecu> facundobatista, yes, I knew they prided on compatibility with older versions...
<alecu> facundobatista, just wondering if they wanted to break that in order to move fwd.
<facundobatista> alecu, the point is... why twisted *still* supports 2.4? which is the gain?
<alecu> facundobatista, to keep running on older servers (ie, one or two y/o debians) that won't be reinstalled soon.
<alecu> facundobatista, do you still have some twisted sprinters around? perhaps you can ask about that.
<dobey> 2.4 is older than that. even on hardy there was 2.5 as default, no?
<facundobatista> dobey, yes
<dobey> and hardy is 3 years old
<facundobatista> alecu, RHEL5 still uses 2.4
<dobey> rhel5 also still uses old twisted
<facundobatista> alecu, but, if you have a very old server, with a very old Python, you do that for fun? or for stability? And you'll be installing the latest twisted?
<facundobatista> dobey, yes, but JP says "what if they want to install the latest version?"
<alecu> you'll be installing a new app that needs the latest twisted.
<facundobatista> JP = Jean Paul Calderone, biggest twisted core dev
<dobey> facundobatista: yes, and what if they want to install gnome 3.0? they'll have to upgrade the OS
<alecu> and python will be installed from rpms, but twisted will be easy_installed.
<alecu> dobey, hahaha
<dobey> this is why VCSes have the ability to create stable branches
<ralsina> alecu dobey mandel thisfred: standup in 10'
<alecu> ack.
<dobey> so if people have to keep running old crap, and there is some fix that needs to be put in that old crap, it can be done
<thisfred> aye
<dobey> ralsina: i will protest by sitting :)
<ralsina> dobey: :-)
<dobey> blah, i can't tell which of mandel's branches depends on which other ones
<dobey> mandel: and please stop deleting merge proposals when you decide to make changes. grr
<mandel> dobey: which merge are you talking about?
<dobey> all these windows main branches for sso
<thisfred> me
<dobey> not me
<mandel> dobey: oh, well I divided a big branch to smaller ones, I did not know what yould b thebest way to fix that
<mandel> m
<mandel> me
<thisfred> ralsina, alecu
<ralsina> me
<alecu> me
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [1/2]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [ ] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS dbus activation of control panel http://pad.lv/728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<dobey> mandel: and i was about to approve your two small one-line fix branches, but then saw you merged the larger branch in, and i don't want to end up having the branches land out of order and have too much stuff in the merge
<thisfred> * TODO send prioritized bug list to ralsina
<thisfred> * TODO multiple U1 entries in msging menu http://pad.lv/721525
<thisfred> * TODO peer reviews [0/4]
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: some work on using new webkit api, distutils-extra fix upload, disable sso nightlies on lucid
<dobey> λ TODO: new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, bug #733327
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel: you
<ubot4`> dobey: Bug 727558 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/727558 is private
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<mandel> DONE: Sorted sso setup.py issues. elped fagan to set up his env to work on windows. Tried to book flights to budapest. SSO ui.
<mandel> TODO:Make dobyes live easier for sso merging. More UI on Windows
<mandel> ralsina: go
<mandel> oh, BLOKCED: no
<ralsina> DONE: team leads call, windows port progress call, reviews, started search for windows contractor
<mandel> dobey: oh, those, did i set them to depend on others.. let me check
<ralsina> TODO: check contractors, reviews, calls, etc.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> alecu?
<alecu> DONE: a branch to fix bug #708145, fought a lot with bug #723832, found a solution for bug #735613
<alecu> TODO: keep bugfixing zeitgeist, peer reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: still no input on bug #729259, need a deep chicharra review
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<ubot4`> alecu: Bug 708145 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/708145 is private
<dobey> mandel: no, and given the fix, i don't see any reason they should depened on the other branches, or include any changes from them
<ubot4`> alecu: Bug 723832 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/723832 is private
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735613 in ubuntuone-client "Zeitgeist should save a user friendly file name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735613
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729259 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Scrollable list of devices looks broken (affects: 1) (heat: 852)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729259
<alecu> ralsina, I still didn't get any design input on bug #72925
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 72925 in linux-source-2.6.17 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Problems with WLAN and "ipw3945" (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72925
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> make that bug #729259
<ralsina> I have one important announcement: we will have an intern starting next week, and he will stay with us  for 6 months
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> and her he is ;-)
<mandel> dobey: so, one depends n the other because I'm stupid, but they do not depend on the main branches
<alecu> cool
<fagan> (speak of the devil)
<alecu> ralsina, what will she be working on?
<fagan> alecu: He
<alecu> oh!
<mandel> dobey: I think it is because I was using pipeline and I got carried away
<ralsina> He will start helping mandel on the windows port
<alecu> welcome fagan!
<fagan> thanks alecu
<mandel> dobey: nevertheless those are fixes so that the test pass on windows, nothing related with lnux
<alecu> fagan, sorry, got confused by the missing "e" in "her he is"
<fagan> yeah typo its cool :)
<ralsina> I admit that was confusing :-)
<thisfred> hi fagan, welcome to the team!
<ralsina> fagan, be kind to mandel he has been alone in the windows ghetto for too long ;-)
<thisfred> It has damaged him in ways that we can barely grasp
<fagan> yeah I will
<dobey> mandel: yes, but they are one line changes, so easier to review and get landed, and cause new nightlies to build
<alecu> yeah, his broken hand is nothing compared to the scars in his soul :-)
<mandel> dobey: oh, you need it so that we trigger a new build, easy, which way would it be nicer for me to remove the code that was added in main so that it is not a pain for you?
<alecu> it's like beholding Cthulhu, or something like that.
<mandel> I'm going to kill you all in your sleep….
<mandel> with a spoon
<ralsina> mandel: oooooook ;-)
<dobey> mandel: i'm not sure. but i hope you're not my roommate at uds now
 * thisfred puts NOT MANDEL in that field on the wiki
<fagan> hehe
<ralsina> mandel: if you ened to kill me with a spoon, all you have to do is put something like very salty mashed potatoes in it and feed me.
<ralsina> s/ened/need/
<mandel> that sound pornographic….
<ralsina> ok, gotta go snoop in the futures call, be nice to each other and NO SPOON FOUL PLAY ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: do you have german relatives?
<mandel> hehehe
<mandel> he
<fagan> just sorted out my new desk now I have 2 monitors
<ralsina> mandel: you should wash your mind with bleach >:-)
<ralsina> mandel: what I have is high blood pressure you insensitive clod! ;-)
<fagan> and you guys make me work with spoon serial killer :)
<mandel> ralsina: do you wanna see by high blood pressure….
<mandel> that most be one of my best rude comments so far :D
<mandel> I'm even proud!
<ralsina> fagan: you will meet mandel in London on April 11th, BTW ;-)
<fagan> yeah should be fun
 * ralsina sends memo about hiding the spoons at the office
<fagan> Is that going to be in milbank or somewhere else?
<mandel> alecu: ping
<ralsina> Millbank, AFAIK
<fagan> just wondering since ive always wanted to see the office
<alecu> mandel, pong
<ralsina> fagan: where are you based?
<fagan> ralsina: Ireland
<fagan> just a pop across the water
<mandel> alecu: care to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_1/+merge/52707 I want to start merging those changes so that everything is stable
<ralsina> fagan: yeah, I am going from a bit further away
<alecu> mandel, sure.
<fagan> ralsina: Argentina or US?
<mandel> alecu: thx!
<ralsina> .ar
<alecu> mandel, can I ask for your review on a bit of chicharra?
<alecu> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-zg-deletions/+merge/53345
<ralsina> my first company trip, at least it's to a cool city ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: if you can run this on windows https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_1/+merge/52707 it would get us a step closer
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> alecu: sure, shoot
<fagan> ah that is a bit far mandel was telling me that the team is split between EU, US and AR
<JamesTait> ralsina: It's nice to see, no matter where I work, the problems in the office are the same. :)
<fagan> Well I was in Dallas for the lucid UDS so it wouldnt exactly count as my first trip on canonical's dime
 * JamesTait send ralsina a shipment of personalised spoons.
<ralsina> JamesTait: as long as you don't send them to mandel, we're cool ;-)
<JamesTait> ralsina: No, he'll probably steal some at UDS.
<ralsina> fagan: alecu, nessita (currently on pycon) and me: .ar
<ralsina> fagan: vds (loaned to mobile) and mandel: europe
<ralsina> fagan: thisfred, dobey, CardinalFang (loaned): US
<ralsina> I want to hire an australian, just to have someone to talk in the evenings ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: james-h is working on bindwood, so we sort of have an aussie ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, right!
<fagan> ah well im a bit of a late developer myself I do my best work from 5pm to 10pm most days so I might be more in your timezone
<ralsina> fagan: oh, great :-)
<fagan> So ill see what time I settle on :)
<ralsina> we should all adopt a timezone and move our shedule there, like in Doctorow's Eastern Standard Tribe
<mandel> alecu: one question, do you have a rule of thumb regarding string in your code, always '' or things like that?
<alecu> mandel, I usually use "
<alecu> mandel, except when touching code that already uses '
<mandel> ok
<fagan> Oh crap I forgot to get more power sockets for my new screens :/ looks like im going to have to go walking again. Good think its a sunny day for once in Ireland.
<thisfred> fagan: Ah, Ireland, so you're off tomorrow? :)
<fagan> I was actually thinking about working a bit tomorrow
<fagan> Im a bad Irish person
<fagan> But since I had a week of drinking 2 weeks ago and a few parties since I dont feel ive let the team down
<thisfred> I have no Irish blood whatsoever, but I was considering taking tomorrow off, as my favorite Irish pub has a happy hour at midnight tonight ;)
<ralsina> mandel: *how* do I run that on windows?
<mandel> ralsina: hmm run-test.bat should work with failures, and run-test should work on linux with no failures
<ralsina> mandel: oh, I thought you wanted me to run the SSO client itself :-)
<ralsina> mandel: ImportError: No module named lazr.restfulclient.errors
<mandel> ralsina: we are close, but not yet there...
<fagan> ralsina: get lazr.restfulclient
<ralsina> fagan: no kidding ;-)
<fagan> :)
<fagan> That was one of the many errors we ran into earlier
<ralsina> can I mention that I hate when people don't put python things on pypi?
 * fagan wonders if the ATI drivers have been fixed yet so he can use his nice shiny desktop with unity
<dobey> ralsina: wah wah
<alecu> fagan, I've been using unity with the open source ati drivers, and it's been working ok for a few months now.
<ralsina> mandel: not working :-(
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/44803/
<ralsina> fagan: unity-2d works great on anything ;-)
<alecu> fagan, it's a laptop with Radeon HD 3200 graphics
<ralsina> dobey: sorry, I channeling my inner you ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, you keep using unity-2d? Does the progressbar and emblem work on it?
<ralsina> alecu: works GREAT with it
<dobey> ralsina: not really. i just hate python :)
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> alecu: natty and VBox 4.0.4 hate each other with the intensity of 1000 suns
<fagan> alecu: mine is one of those newer ones for desktop that acts kinda funny on the open source drivers but it does work a bit
<alecu> dobey, you hate *everything*
<mandel> ralsina: humm I though I fixed that, ok late me update the branch
<ralsina> dobey: rewrite python in Vala!
<fagan> but unity isnt working at the moment for some reason
<dobey> alecu: an obvious lie
<alecu> rewrite Vala in python!
<dobey> rewriting python in vala is pointless
<dobey> python uses enough memory without having everything be a giant gobject
<fagan> yeah it all compiles to C++ anyway
<dobey> C, not C++
<fagan> oh I thought it was C++
<dobey> nope
<dobey> GObjecitified C
<fagan> i love C and miss it when using C++
<fagan> maybe its because I came from java and C#
<fagan> Ok gtg buy some plugs so I have enough power sockets for all my stuff in the one side of my room
<ralsina> alecu: writing Vala in python makes way too much sense ;-)
<dobey> python almost never makes sense
<alecu> valac.py, right.
<fagan> isnt there already a java port of python
<fagan> that no one uses
<ralsina> fagan: sure, jython.
<dobey> there's also a python port of python that nobody uses
<ralsina> fagan: it actually has a lot of users. They are just very private people.
<alecu> the jython maintainer works for canonical now.
<fagan> Oh thats cool
<ralsina> dobey: pypy is the future. It's almost feature complete and the benchmarks are looking great.
<fagan> Java is a language I want to stay pretty far away from after using other languages
<alecu> fagan, then don't get an Android phone :-)
<fagan> I got one two weeks ago
<mandel> tryong to combince dobey that python is good is like trying to make me behave… there is not way is going to happen :)
<fagan> :P
<ralsina> fagan: you can always program for it unsing Qt and C++ :-)
<fagan> Yeah that would do
<mandel> ralsina: I'm seen tha, will it actually work in al phones?
 * ralsina starts thinking of a way to combine those two things mandel mentioned
<alecu> does not change the fact that it's *the* javaphone.
<ralsina> mandel: I tested it on Android and it's pretty damn impressive
<fagan> I just noticed that canonical do use Qt in some of their applications
<m_conley> JamesTait: ping
<ralsina> fagan: guess what you will be using on the windows port of u1? ;-)
<fagan> unity 2d, bzr explorer and the windows port of u1
<fagan> yeah mandel was saying
<dobey> Windows.Forms ftw
<JamesTait> m_conley: pong. Hi!
<fagan> I remember win forms :/
<mandel> ralsina: you can now pull the branch again and try it, it should run now...
<m_conley> JamesTait: hi!  I'm that guy doing the TB + UbuntuOne integration.  Thanks for the mail!
<ralsina> mandel: cool, doing it
<fagan> gtk was a breath of fresh air after using win forms and swing
<JamesTait> m_conley: I recognised the name, I've been looking forward to hearing from you. :)
<dobey> anyway python is evil. ∎
<m_conley> JamesTait: I've also seen your work with Hedera.  I hope it's cool that I take this project on - I'd hate to take any steam away from your project.
<JamesTait> m_conley: I think I saw your work on the Messaging Menu integration, but bookmarked it because I don't run Natty yet. :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but it is the right kind of evil
<dobey> obvously not
<dobey> or i would like it
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/44804/
<m_conley> JamesTait: just to give you a sense of my attack trajectory on this thing - I'm writing most of the code in C++ as an XPCOM component
<ralsina> mandel: or, BZZZZZT, no module named gobject
<JamesTait> m_conley: As for contact sync, I'd love to hear more about your project.
 * ralsina should re-ping the amarok guy!
<JamesTait> m_conley: I'm also currently holding off a cold, so apologies for the slow typing. :)
<m_conley> JamesTait: it's still in the very early stages.  Documentation for connecting to DesktopCouch is a little scarce, so I'm looking at example code spread out around the web.
<m_conley> JamesTait: get well soon!
<beuno> m_conley, aquarius is your man for information on integrating with desktopcouch
<m_conley> JamesTait: I'm also going to go read-only to start with.  This is similar to our OSX address book support:  there are some async issues with the design of the TB address book.
<JamesTait> m_conley: Thanks. :) I believe the documentation situation is being worked on by aquarius
<m_conley> aquarius:  it's not a criticism by any means - I know it's hard to doc when things are still fluid, and moving quickly.
<JamesTait> m_conley: Right, I was looking at the OSX code for insipration. :)
<m_conley> JamesTait: ditto - that's essentially what I'm going to be cloning.
<m_conley> JamesTait: so those are my plans on it, in a nutshell.  :)
<JamesTait> m_conley: I hit a bit of a stumbling block with some of the JavaScript bindings, then joined Canonical, then things have been kinda busy (both inside and outside work) and I never really got a good run at it yet.
<m_conley> JamesTait: congrats on joining Canonical.  :)
<m_conley> JamesTait: well, I'll certainly be studying your code for help.  As well as the Evolution CouchDB backend code.
<m_conley> lots of examples to gaze at
<JamesTait> m_conley: Ditto on joining Mozilla Messaging. :)
 * m_conley highfives JamesTait
<mandel> ralsina: sorry I forgot an extra change… try again
 * mandel needs a brake
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<JamesTait> m_conley: If there's anything I can help out with, I'm more than happy to - similarly, it'd be good if I can pick your brains occasionally. :)
<aquarius> m_conley, aha! I've just dropped you an email :)
<ralsina> mandel: let's get this one and then take a break
<m_conley> aquarius: ah, I see that - hello!
<m_conley> JamesTait: great, thanks!  And please, pick away.  :)  I'll idle in here from now on.
<JamesTait> m_conley: I've been working strictly in JavaScript & XUL, I have no experience with the C++ bindings other than browsing IDL files online! :D
<m_conley> JamesTait: as a guy mainly used to Python and Ruby, C++ was a bit of a shock for me too, but I'm getting used to it.
<m_conley> JamesTait: Compiling.  *shudder*
<JamesTait> I just occasionally stumble upon the C++ source and try to remember what I learned 15 years ago....
<JamesTait> Heh.
<m_conley> aquarius: So I've been looking at the Evolution CouchDB backend, as well as the test-suite for DesktopCouch...do you have any other recommended examples or documentation for me to look at?
<ralsina> mandel: looking good...
<aquarius> m_conley, bindwood, which is the firefox extension for syncing bookmarks to desktopcouch, is probably the most up-to-date example of xpcom/js to DC integration (including a little d-bus thing for finding out where desktopcouch *is*). jamesh is your man for bindwood; https://launchpad.net/bindwood has v1.99.0 which is the latest, as of about four hours ago :P
<dobey> ok my brain is still a bit fuzzy, off for a bit to wake up and get some lunch
<ralsina> mandel: it passes but I get a ton of lint
<JamesTait> m_conley: What I'll do is drop you a more in-depth mail later on with some background info and some of the problems I hit, rather than try to discuss it here and now, then I'll hopefully drop in here this evening and see where we can help each other out. How does that sound?
<m_conley> JamesTait: sounds awesome. :)  Thanks!
<m_conley> aquarius: thanks!  Checking out Bindwood now...
<JamesTait> m_conley: Great, I'll speak to you later then. Thanks for getting back!
<m_conley> JamesTait: np - nice talking with you
<aquarius> m_conley, and if you have questions about the contact format itself and how to work with it (rather than more how-do-I-work-with-desktopcouch questions) then JamesTait and teknico are the guys with the Knowledge :)
 * JamesTait heads out for the school run in an attempt not to be late for the Knowledge Sharing session at 4.
<m_conley> aquarius: yep, that's likely the next hurdle, so good to know - thanks!
<JamesTait> aquarius: Oh, I thought that was your bag - that's why I kept asking you! :-P
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that lint occurs only on the windows side and not linux… we could add the lint messages to the import of linux too, but at that point, shall we just remove those erros?
<JamesTait> OK, I'm really leaving now.
<lalejand> mandel : the fix for SSO bug isn't yet in the ppa ?
<mandel> ralsina: also, pythoncom and win32 do funny things with the python paths at runtime that lint does not like
<aquarius> JamesTait, heh. I have the overview; you've got the in-the-trenches knowledge, having been working with it for the last couple of months :)
<ralsina> mandel: no, I don't care about them, they are obviously about linux stuff not being here.
<ralsina> mandel: ok, so +1
<jamesh> m_conley: the interesting code is in modules/{couchdb,oauth,desktopcouch}.jsm
<m_conley> jamesh: mmhmm - reading bindwood.jsm right now
<mandel> lalejand: the merge has been done, it will be build as soon as a new branch lands, give it some time and it will be ready
<mandel> lalejand: if urgent, rye has a deb built already
<lalejand> mandel : okay
<jamesh> m_conley: the main couch.jsm is the JS interface used by futon.  desktopcouch.jsm integrates the OAuth support and handles activation/location of the local desktopcouch instance
<lalejand> mandel : not urgent, since you said "during the day" yesterday, I though I was having an updating problem. But I will wait, no problem.
<mandel> lalejand: I wanted to be earlier, but I had to patch something else to get the fix to work :)
<lalejand> mandel : no problem :)
<mandel> dobey: is there a way to tell u1lint form where to read the conf, or to add and remove warning in files according to some rule, it would be nice to have just hte linux warning for the linux stuff and vice versa
<mandel> lalejand: if you are around I'll ping you when done
<lalejand> mandel : ok
<m_conley> jamesh: nice work here.  :)
<jamesh> m_conley: I can't take credit for it: I've only done some cleanups and FF4 compatibility work on this particular bit of Bindwood
 * mandel lunch
<jamesh> m_conley: I did try to make the code more easy to reuse outside of Bindwood though.
<m_conley> jamesh: mmhmm - I see that.  There's a problem with the licensing however...MPL isn't exactly compatible with GPL3.  :/
<jamesh> m_conley: If the current licensing for those files is a problem, I'm sure we can fix it.
<m_conley> jamesh: that's certainly a possibility.  I'm still weighing the pros and cons of implementing a DesktopCouch interface as a C++ XPCOM component
<m_conley> jamesh: prior art is always a plus.  :)
<jamesh> m_conley: we can't do much about couch.jsm and oauth.jsm (both external modules with Apache licensing), but we should be in a position to change the licensing of desktopcouch.jsm and couch_env.sh
<m_conley> jamesh: duly noted - I'll let you know.  :)
<jamesh> m_conley: I'm not really in a position to judge whether a C++ interface would be worthwhile.  It wasn't really necessary for Bindwood, and I've managed to stay away from the C++ side of Mozilla since ~ 2001 :)
<m_conley> jamesh: I'd be all over the JS implementation in a heartbeat, except that the TB address book code is a bit..er...JS unfriendly.
<pavolzetor> hi, could someone help me with couchdb in VALA
<pavolzetor> I cannot create permanent view
<pavolzetor> ./database_example.vala:66.19-66.24: error: Argument 1: Cannot convert from `CouchDB.DesignDocument' to `CouchDB.Document'
<pavolzetor> 		db.put_document(design);
<pavolzetor> tihs error I get from valac
<mandel> rodrigo_:  take a look a that ^
<rodrigo_> hmm, DesignDocument is a subclass of Document
<pavolzetor> does it work in C?
<rodrigo_> so I guess there's something wrong with the vala stuff
<rodrigo_> mandel, can yo write that same program (or a little part of it) in C and check?
<rodrigo_> it should work in C, yes
<pavolzetor> hmm, :/
<pavolzetor> I am new in VAla and couchdb
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, can you pastebin the code?
<pavolzetor> of course
<pavolzetor> w8
<pavolzetor> all?
<pavolzetor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581156/
<pavolzetor> here
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, well, the part that uses the design doc is enough
<pavolzetor> function search
<pavolzetor> it is not done
<pavolzetor> but there is code
<pavolzetor> and, is there way to create temporary view?
<pavolzetor> because execute_view needs view in database
<pavolzetor> IMHO
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, you can build your own query, with Couchdb.Query
<rodrigo_> look at the couchdb docs for how to build the query
<pavolzetor> hmm
<mandel> rodrigo_: I can write the same in c if you want, as soon as a finish my lunch ;)
<pavolzetor> I cannot find any function which contains "query" word in vapi
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, what version of couchdb-glib are you using?
<pavolzetor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581156/
<pavolzetor> sorry
<pavolzetor>  * Vala bindings for couchdb-glib 0.7.0
<pavolzetor> this one
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, and you don't have a Couchdb.Query object?
<pavolzetor> no
<pavolzetor> but this vapi is pretty old
<pavolzetor> about 2 months
<rodrigo_> well, if it's from 0.7.0, it should really have that, so I guess the vapi is wrong
<rodrigo_> dobey fixed recently some vala-related stuff, iirc
<rodrigo_> so maybe that's what's missing
<pavolzetor> wait a minute
<pavolzetor> I have natty, so there should be pretty new couchdb
<pavolzetor> but vala binding are terrible
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, the very latest is in git master
<pavolzetor> git.gnome.org?
<rodrigo_> although dobey's branch is still in needs-fixing -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/couchdb-glib/vapi-build/+merge/49281
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, yes
<rodrigo_> dobey, what's up with that branch ^^ ?
<pavolzetor> I don't know this branch exists
<pavolzetor> is it hard to compile it?
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, no, ./autogen.sh && make && make install
<pavolzetor> hmm, so I should compile dobey's branch?
<rodrigo_> gcc does compile it for you :)
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, try please
<pavolzetor> yeah
<pavolzetor> and I have rewritten my database system to SQlite, because of Vala and coiuchdb
<pavolzetor> but I wanna ubuntu one intergration
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, ok, let me know if the vapi from that branch works
<pavolzetor> couchdb-glib/Makefile.am:113: HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<pavolzetor> couchdb-glib/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'
<pavolzetor> desktopcouch-glib/Makefile.am:43: HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONA
<rodrigo_> pavolzetor, install gobject-introspection
<pavolzetor> stuck on these
<rodrigo_> with apt-get
<pavolzetor> thx, sorry
<pavolzetor> pk@pk-laptop:~/Programming/speedyrss/src$ valac ./database_example.vala --pkg couchdb-glib-1.0 --pkg desktopcouch-glib-1.0 --vapidir ../vapi
<pavolzetor> error: Package `couchdb-glib-1.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<pavolzetor> I have it installed
<pavolzetor> but this reports valac
<Chipaca> pavolzetor: what do you have installed?
<pavolzetor> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/couchdb-glib/vapi-build/+merge/49281
<pavolzetor> this branch
<pavolzetor> and I have removed old vapi file
<pavolzetor> with old vapi get this error again
<pavolzetor> valac ./database_example.vala --pkg couchdb-glib-1.0 --pkg desktopcouch-glib-1.0 --vapidir ../vapi
<pavolzetor> ./database_example.vala:66.19-66.24: error: Argument 1: Cannot convert from `CouchDB.DesignDocument' to `CouchDB.Document'
<pavolzetor> 		db.put_document(design);
<pavolzetor> 		                ^^^^^^
<pavolzetor> Compilation failed: 1 error(s), 0 warning(s)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> rodrigo_: i haven't had time to make the changes yet
<pavolzetor> maybe vapi file is old
<pavolzetor> it doesn't contain query
<pavolzetor> command
<pavolzetor> I will try update it
<JamesTait> 15:28 <m_conley> jamesh: I'd be all over the JS implementation in a heartbeat, except that the TB address book code is a bit..er...JS unfriendly. <-- I'll second that. :)
<pavolzetor> but I don't know, how define subclasses in vapi
<pavolzetor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/couchdb-glib/vala-bindings/view/head:/trunk/couchdb-glib-1.0.vapi
<pavolzetor> vapi file
<pavolzetor>  brb
<dobey> pavolzetor: try just using --pkg Couchdb-1.0 with gir1.2-couchdb-1.0 installed. anddon't bother with the vapi for now
<alecu> mandel, ImportError: No module named pythoncom
<alecu> mandel, doing ./runtests in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_main_1/+merge/52707
<alecu> I've pasted the whole error in the merge proposal
<mandel> alecu: run-test is proably not ignore the windows tests, let me check
<alecu> mandel, yes, that's what the error looks like,.
<mandel> alecu-lunch: the branch is ready, can you  check it when ever you are back
<pavolzetor> I am back
<pavolzetor> what branch?
<mandel> pavolzetor: was that to me?
<pavolzetor> yes
<mandel> pavolzetor: I was talking with alecu-lunch :)
<dobey> pavolzetor: nothing ot do with couchdb-glib
<pavolzetor> dobey: why?
<dobey> because mandel isn't working on couchdb-glib
<pavolzetor> dobey: ok
<mandel> pavolzetor: if a nick is at the beggining of a sentence, the message is just for that person
<mandel> like
<mandel> mandel: is a monkey
<dobey> mandel: two spaniards walk into a bar...
<pavolzetor> dobey: what vapi have you used in test-couchdb-glib-vapi.vala?
<mandel> dobey: hehe
<pavolzetor> dobey: I got it :-D
<dobey> pavolzetor: it's using the one that gets generated. all that file does is test that it compiles
<mandel> dobey: I saw you managed to fix nightlies, sorry for the pain, I was for sure not expecting issues with distutils extra…  also i did not know they where commitlies...
<mandel> I need to go, catch you later!
<dobey> i also wasn't aware at the time that you could just do --pkg GirName-X.Y and it would use the gir to build with
<pavolzetor> dobey: hmm, I am losted
<pavolzetor> dobey: how do you compiled it? I use this command valac ./database_example.vala --pkg couchdb-glib-1.0 --pkg desktopcouch-glib-1.0
<pavolzetor> and I add vapi folder location
<dobey> pavolzetor: use --pkg Couchdb-1.0 --pkg Desktopcouch-1.0
<dobey> instead
<dobey> and make sure you have gir1.2-couchdb-1.0 and gir1.2-desktopcouch-1.0 installed
<dobey> and the libcouchdb-glib-dev and libdesktopcouch-glib-dev packages
<pavolzetor> dobey: thx, I will try it and maybe try write tutorial
<pavolzetor> there is so few info on the web
<pavolzetor> for newbies
<pavolzetor> I am not totally newbie, but I have worked in C
<pavolzetor> couchdb-glib configured:
<pavolzetor>  ------------------------
<pavolzetor>  version:       0.7.0
<pavolzetor>  oAuth:         yes
<pavolzetor>  introspection: no
<pavolzetor>  bindings:      Mono (no)
<pavolzetor> how can I enable introspection?
<pavolzetor> --enable-introspection?
<dobey> do you not have packages available already?
<dobey> why are you building it from source?
<pavolzetor> dobey: I have installed them
<pavolzetor> because of rodrigo
<pavolzetor> _
<pavolzetor> he/she told me, that I should use compile it from source (couchdb0glib)
<pavolzetor> checking for gobject-introspection... configure: error: gobject-introspection-1.0 is not installe
<pavolzetor> but I have it installed
<pavolzetor> gobject-introspection
<dobey> are you on ubuntu 11.04?
<pavolzetor> yes
<dobey> then you don't need to compile it from source
<pavolzetor> okey
<pavolzetor> wait for second
<dobey> rodrigo was suggesting building my branch which adds the vapi
<dobey> because you are trying to use it from vala
<pavolzetor> dobey: so I should it compile from source?
<dobey> you do not need to
<dobey> rodrigo_: are you still here?
<pavolzetor> dobey
<pavolzetor> dobey: so where is vapi file?
<dobey> pavolzetor:
<dobey> you don't need the vapi file
<pavolzetor> dobey: sorry, I just closed window :/
<pavolzetor> dobey: gir makes it instead of it?
<pavolzetor> dobey: error: Package `GLib-2.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<pavolzetor> error: Package `GObject-2.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<pavolzetor> I gotta these errors
<dobey> do you have gir1.2-glib-1.0 installed?
<pavolzetor> of course
<pavolzetor> gir1.2-glib-2.0
<pavolzetor> I don't see 1.0
<dobey> err, 2.0 yes
<dobey> and gir1.2-gobject-2.0?
<dobey> err, no, there is only the glib one
<pavolzetor> yes, I cannot find it
<pavolzetor> if I compile simple vala file, it works
<pavolzetor> --pkg couch and desktop cause these problems, imho
<dobey> does --pkg GObject-2.0 work?
<pavolzetor> error: Package `GObject-2.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<pavolzetor> don;t thik
<pavolzetor> ls /usr/share/gir-1.0
<pavolzetor> Atk-1.0.gir           GnomeGamesSupport-1.0.gir  SoupGNOME-2.4.gir
<pavolzetor> Couchdb-1.0.gir       Gtk-2.0.gir                Soup-2.4.gir
<pavolzetor> DbusmenuGtk-0.4.gir   Gwibber-0.1.gir            TelepathyGLib-0.12.gir
<pavolzetor> Dbusmenu-0.4.gir      Indicate-Gtk-0.5.gir       Unique-1.0.gir
<pavolzetor> Desktopcouch-1.0.gir  Indicate-0.5.gir           Unity-3.0.gir
<pavolzetor> GConf-2.0.gir         Json-1.0.gir               UPowerGlib-1.0.gir
<pavolzetor> GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir     PangoCairo-1.0.gir         Vte-0.0.gir
<pavolzetor> GdkX11-2.0.gir        PangoFT2-1.0.gir           Wnck-1.0.gir
<pavolzetor> Gdk-2.0.gir           PangoXft-1.0.gir
<pavolzetor> Gee-1.0.gir           Pango-1.0.gir
<pavolzetor> I don't know, why is glib missing
<dobey> do you not have libglib2.0-dev or whatever that package is?
<dobey> also please don't paste ls/command output that big inchannel. use paste.ubuntu.com
<pavolzetor> dobey: okey
<pavolzetor> yes I have but it doesn't contain file
<pavolzetor> it contains files, but don't ones, that I need
<dobey> you need libgirepository1.0-dev
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> or the girs are just broken
<dobey> which is very likely
<pavolzetor> it is weird
<dobey> it's not weird, it's untested
<pavolzetor> because libgee-dev contains gir
<pavolzetor> libcouchdb-dev contains gir
<dobey> sure
<pavolzetor> but libglib2-dev nor
<dobey> no
<pavolzetor> dpkg -S /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gee-1.0.gir
<pavolzetor> libgee-dev: /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gee-1.0.gir
<dobey> because it's in libgirepository
<pavolzetor> and so on
<dobey> which is a part of glib
<pavolzetor> no it is in package
<pavolzetor> thanks, libgirepo fixed it
<pavolzetor> ./database_example.vala:3.9-3.20: error: The symbol `DesktopCouch' could not be found
<pavolzetor> 	public DesktopCouch.Session session;
<pavolzetor> should I use namespace?
<dobey> no
<pavolzetor> hmm, "using" is similar to "#include" in C?
<dobey> yes
<pavolzetor> but it works without it
<pavolzetor> it is like namespaces in C++
<pavolzetor> using std
<pavolzetor> it is not include
<pavolzetor> but i hate namespaces 	public Desktopcouch.Session session;
<pavolzetor> is much more better then
<pavolzetor> 	public Session session;
<pavolzetor> IMHO, that I know, it is related to desktopcouch
<pavolzetor> and last question, how I know what functions contains lib, if there is no vapi?
<pavolzetor> gir files are so huge for me :-D
<dobey> no namespaces are like namespaces
<dobey> open the gir in firefox then
<pavolzetor> okey, maybe I have a bit mess in  them
<pavolzetor> omg, I am so stupid, thanks
<pavolzetor> is there any viewer, firefox looks pretty ugly
<pavolzetor> it display XML tags
<CardinalFang> statik, fwiw, my screen creeps even darker.  Max is now ~30% of what it was.
<dobey> pavolzetor: i said firefox because it lets you collapse the tags i think
<dobey> pavolzetor: but no there is no specific viewer for .gir files
<pavolzetor> dobey: no way, vapi files was better for studying
<dobey> not really
<pavolzetor> but now, I cannot compile original file
<pavolzetor> old vapi work, this reports errors
<pavolzetor> error: The name `get_document' does not exist in the context of `Couchdb.Database'
<pavolzetor> but it exists in couchdb.Database
<pavolzetor> var doc = this.db.get_document(id);
<pavolzetor> 			this.db.delete_document(doc);
<pavolzetor> this part of code causes it
<dobey> ok
<pavolzetor> how can I fix it?
<pavolzetor> becuase there is no error in my code i think
<dobey> well look at the gir and see if there is a get_document there
<dobey> but i don't have time to teach you how to debug it
<pavolzetor> dobey: okey, thanks, but it is here
<pavolzetor> I checked it at firt
<pavolzetor> first
<dobey> case matters
<pavolzetor> hmm, I will try everything what I want and then I ask you, thx for your time
<pavolzetor> but I thing, it is broken
<pavolzetor> where can I report bug?
<dobey> on launchpad
<pavolzetor> couchdb-glib pkg?
<dobey> project
<pavolzetor> okey
<pavolzetor> I hope, they answer quickly, because it slows down my project
<bravebug> Hi, guys! Can you help me? In ArchLinux /usr/bin/python = /usr/bin/python3. What build flag or option I need to use to build it for /usr/bin/python2?
<CardinalFang> bravebug, build what?
<bravebug> I mean ubuntuone-client
<bravebug> sorry
<bravebug> englist not my native languge
<bravebug> english
<bravebug> When I use "./configure > make > make install". ubuntuone-launch give python SyntaxError
<CardinalFang> bravebug, right.  It probably won't work with Python 3.  But, try "python2  ubuntuone-launch" instead.
<bravebug> it is a spike, but I want normal leg
<bravebug> Are there any build flags for it? You know?
<CardinalFang> bravebug, I'll look.
<bravebug> ok, thanks
<CardinalFang> bravebug, no, there's nothing you can do with configure or make to change it.
<CardinalFang> bravebug, at best, change the first line of all four files in bin/* .
<dobey> no
<CardinalFang> No?
<dobey> you can't specify python2 or 3 as the default to use
<dobey> you will have to patch the scripts to use python 2.7
<dobey> you'll have to do this with most stuff i guess
<dobey> why would they set python3 to the default? that's insane :)
<CardinalFang> Yes, I'm surprised much of Arch works at all.
<CardinalFang> ...assuming it does, here.
<bravebug> dobey: It talks about this distribution like very modern :)
<CardinalFang> bravebug, it's very advanced.  It's living in 2014.  Software from now hasn't caught up.
<dobey> it's like chopping off your legs to prepare for self driving cars :)
<bravebug> :D
<bravebug> may be, but it is reality :)
<dobey> reality is i will never buy a self driving car
<bravebug> We hope to push other distribution follow this way
<bravebug> and push developers write code for this
<bravebug> I talking with pathos may be, but I belive in that
<bravebug> :)
<dobey> if i wanted to spend all my time fixing stuff constantly, i'd buy a fiat
<dobey> when i'm not fixing software during the day for work, i like the rest of my system to still work :)
<bravebug> eureka! ./configure ac_cv_path_PYTHON=/usr/bin/python2
<bravebug> Thanks guys!
<dobey> that doesn't work. the scripts are not generated by replacing that value
<dobey> it might make 'make check' succeed, but that's about it
<bravebug> :( I see now
<dobey> actually it probably won't even make that work
<bravebug> It is part of success
<dobey> since ubuntuone-dev-tools also probably doesn't work with python3
<intrader> My tomboy note's synchronize says 'one note updated' - however the note in the ubuntu-one site is not updated; what it has is some two or three days old.
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-03-17
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy St Patrick's Day, everyone! :D
<duanedesign> morning all
<natschil> So, looking at some work that gets synced to ubuntu one, I noticed that some of it was a horribly old version where I am certain beyond any doubt that it is not the newest copy. I suspect ubuntu one, as it frequently refuses to save a new version of work and instead creating a file ending in .u1conflict with the contents of the work...Is there some sort of changelog for ubuntu one?
<Chipaca> natschil: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Chipaca> (no, there isn't a changelog, but you shouldn't be seeing those auto-conflicts any more)
<natschil> Chipaca: I'm not on the current version, but on one behind.... seriously, it has no changelog? What kind of backup system has no changelog?
<natschil> s/behind/before/
<Chipaca> natschil: a backup system with no changelog would suck and be terrible and unusable
<Chipaca> natschil: but, we are not a backup system
<Chipaca> natschil: if you use the file sync service as part of a backup system, the onus is on you to add the missing bits
<Chipaca> aquarius: I always forget, what's the name of the backup system that's building on us?
<natschil> Chipaca: something that uploads files to the internet and even replaces files on my computer (i.e. moving more recent files to be called .u1conflict) should have some sort of changelog at least. I mean seriously, I'm sorry but if u1 has no changelog it's a serious failure, changing some 'synced' file to delte somewhere would cascade across all the synced computers. So now way to get the files back?
<Chipaca> natschil: deleting a synced file deletes it all over the internet, yes
<Chipaca> natschil: and a changelog is not the same as an undo or an undelete
<Chipaca> natschil: we're working on having an eventlog, and we already have a rudimentary undelete feature
<Chipaca> natschil: but we are not a versioning system, and we are not a backup system
<Chipaca> natschil: the auto-conflict issue is a bug that has been fixed, however
<Chipaca> natschil: (auto-conflcit being the case where a single client will produce .u1conflict files because of inadequate tracking of changes)
<natschil> Chipaca: that's all very nice, but how does it help me get my data back?
<Chipaca> natschil: which data have you lost?
<natschil> a file which I am quite sure I saved, and is now nowhere to be found.
<Chipaca> natschil: and there isn't a .u1conflict file?
<Chipaca> natschil: (if your problem is that there is an older version in its place)
<aquarius> Chipaca, deja-dup, but not this cycle
<natschil> Chipaca: there is no .u1conflict file as far as I can see. I found one in my trash, but it also seemed to be of an older version. Sorry I need to go, be back later.
<Chipaca> clarita: mandel. mandel: clarita.
<Chipaca> you guys need to talk :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<aquarius> Stecchino, ping
<Stecchino> aquarius: hi
<aquarius> Stecchino, heya; I wanted to talk to you about the music store and amarok; ralsina mentioned he'd been chatting to you
<Stecchino> yes he has
<Stecchino> aquarius: I'm going to make a time estimate for this, based on what I consider to be the minimal feature set
<aquarius> Stecchino, so...I'm probably the person to chat to about this :)
<Stecchino> good to know :)
<aquarius> Stecchino, can you talk about what you're planning to do and I can lay out how you might want to do it, and possible alternatives
<Stecchino> aquarius: 2 major parts: a collection to access music stored on u1 and an integrated store
<Stecchino> amarok currently have 2 stores integrated already in the internet services view
<aquarius> Stecchino, OK; you may have to talk me through a few amarok things, like what a "collection" is, here
<Stecchino> but want to make it a bit more interactive by including the web view
<Stecchino> aquarius: a collection is a source of music. We have the local collection (local files, sql database), media device collections (iPod, USB mass storage and MTP), UPnP, DAAP, etc
<aquarius> Stecchino, ah, right; so this collection would talk to the music streaming API we provide, gotcha
<Stecchino> anything that can support queries by artist, genre, year, etc and has it tracks accessible can be a collection
<Stecchino> aquarius: was a bit confused about the streaming package actually. In the regular package, would the tracks have to be downlaoded to disk before they can be played?
<aquarius> the music streaming API currently allows you to browse by artist, then by album, then to a song; I don't think you can query it for, say, one particular year. Does a collection need to support *all*  those things?
<Stecchino> aquarius: yes, in order to be displayed according to the users wishes. But for smallish collections we can cache all that info in memory and query that way
<Stecchino> I say smallish, but we even do that for DAAP and UPnP collections, which can be huge
<Stecchino> aquarius: the QueryMaker class also allows stuff like similar artist lookup and integration in amarok's dynamic playlists
<aquarius> OK, bit of a summary. The music streaming package gives you access to the streaming API; the streaming API is an HTTP API which lets you browse your music by artist and so on and get a streaming URL for any of your songs. So, you request http://streaming.../getIndexes and that returns an XML list of all artists and artist IDs; you can then request http://streaming.../getMusicDirectory?id=artistid to get a list of
<aquarius>  albums or songs for that artist. Make sense?
<Stecchino> yes
<aquarius> the streaming API is basically http://www.subsonic.org/pages/api.jsp -- subsonic is a run-your-own-music-server Java thing, and we implemented their API so that subsonic clients will work with our streaming system.
<Stecchino> so borwsing but no querying?
<aquarius> All music that's stored in your personal cloud is available via the streaming API.
<aquarius> you can search, but the search is "pass a string and we return all matches". You can't search for, say, a year specifically.
<aquarius> so if you search for "Johnny" we'll return both songs by Johnny Cash *and* the song "Johnny We're Sorry" by the Fine Young Cannibals.
<Stecchino> I don't think it's a problem to cache the missing metadata maps in memory in order to comply completely with the querymaker concept
<Stecchino> I was also concidering making QM less strict so we can have more "full" collections in amarok
<aquarius> so when you drill down to, or search for, a song, you get an HTTP URL to stream that song, and you just point your playback engine at that URL directly (or if you want to you could download from that URL to a local cache and point the playback engine at the locally cached file, if that's what you prefer)
<aquarius> Alternatively, Ubuntu One file sync will synchronise those files to your computer directly, and then as far as Amarok is concerned they're just local files, but of course you need the U1 syncdaemon running to do that (that's what does the downloading).
<aquarius> Does that make the distinction clearer?
<Stecchino> aquarius: but this streaming API is only available with the streraming package?
<aquarius> Stecchino, correct, yes.
<Stecchino> aquarius: is there a standard folder u1 filesynced files end up?
<aquarius> Stecchino, u1 can sync any folder. So, if on your first machine you mark your ~/Music folder as synced, then it'll be synced to ~/Music on your second machine if you ask to sync it.
<aquarius> which folders are synced is up to the user
<Stecchino> aquarius: what about tracks purshased on u1 music store?
<aquarius> Stecchino, right. Tracks purchased in the U1 store are added to the cloud first, in the folder "~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One" and then that folder is synced down to your machine (if you're running the syncdaemon).
 * Stecchino should try it. Just has not found music he likes one the u1 store
<Stecchino> aquarius: so it probably makes sense to have a specific collection for the contents of that folder
<Stecchino> amarok can copy those tracks to the main collection
<Stecchino> and I think it's also possible to still keep a link to the U1 collection so it's always known that it was purchased  there
<Stecchino> not sure if that would be that useful though
<aquarius> Stecchino, yeah; you could handle this two different ways
<aquarius> in Rhythmbox, there are two separate libraries; one for the "main" music library, and one for the U1 store
<aquarius> in Banshee, they're all integrated into one library
<Stecchino> aquarius: in amarok it would have to be like rythembox. because the location of the local (sql) collection is user configurable
<aquarius> *nod*
<Stecchino> besides, there is branding for a separate collection which I'm sure canonical will like :)
<aquarius> that makes sense; that's not really a technical decision (from our perspective) -- it's basically up to you as the media player guy :)
<dobey> hmm
<aquarius> Stecchino, so I am more than happy to explain stuff as and when you need it; these APIs will be documented soon, but not yet (I'm still working on that!)
<Stecchino> aquarius: they seem to make sense so rather self documenting I hope
<dobey> Stecchino: are you using libubuntuone as the store widget, or rewriting it in qt to use khtml/qtwebkit?
<Stecchino> dobey: not using anything at the moment since I have not started this yet, all depends on how much time I'll have for it. But I'll probably use a qwebkitview
<Stecchino> or html plasmoid
<alecu> hello!
<pavolzetor> dobey: hi
<dobey> Stecchino: ah. i wish there was some way to easily make libu1 work for both gtk+ and qt
<dobey> pavolzetor: hi
<dobey> hola alecu
<pavolzetor> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/couchdb-glib/+bug/736308
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736308 in couchdb-glib "cannot compile simple Database file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> hola dobey!
<pavolzetor> dobey: I have reported it, but I need know, how long takes it to fix
<dobey> pavolzetor: greater than 0, but less than infinity
<pavolzetor> dobey: hmm, month, week or year? because I have coded some objects,but I need database and sqlite is not well suited for this
<dobey> pavolzetor: i don't know.
<pavolzetor> dobey: who is in charge of this? why python works and vala not?
<dobey> uhm, python is the native language that desktopcouch is developed in
<pavolzetor> but couchdb is in erlang
<dobey> sure, but python-couchdb isn't
<dobey> couchdb itself is just a server, not a library for accessing it
<pavolzetor> hmm, I don't like python and I don;t knwo, why everything is coded in this lang (gwibber, ubuntuone) and therefore it is so slow
<pavolzetor> JSON is used for accessing over CURL?
<Chipaca> pavolzetor: dobey is setting up a club of python haters
<pavolzetor> chipaca: :-D
<dobey> The Roppongi Club
<dobey> but it only has one member
<pavolzetor> me?
<dobey> no
<pavolzetor> so who?
<dobey> there is only one person who has enough hate
<pavolzetor> okey, keep your secret ;-)
<pavolzetor> but who is in charge for vala and couchdb?
<Chipaca> pavolzetor: what is "in charge"?
<pavolzetor> chipaca: someone who works on binding for C and vala
<Chipaca> pavolzetor: I'm responsible for it, but there is nobody working on it at this precise instant
<pavolzetor> chipaca: so you know when it will be fixed?
<pavolzetor> some kind of schedule
<dobey> well i'm working on it, but in another dimension, due to quantum mechanics, so it won't appear in this reality for some time
<Chipaca> pavolzetor: it will be probably fixed by next month
<pavolzetor> dobey: why due to quantum mechanics? (is it so small or?)
<pavolzetor> chipaca: long time
<alecu> pavolzetor, what kind of application are you using this for?
<fagan> happy st patricks day :)
<alecu> fagan, beware of guiness and records!
<pavolzetor> alecu: my rss reader
<pavolzetor> alecu: I don't like liferea (I made patch for it, but I don;t like it)
<alecu> pavolzetor, nice! Do you have the sourcecode published?
<pavolzetor> alecu: not, it is in preprepre alpha
<pavolzetor> alecu: I have palns to publish it, but it is for my own usage (primary goal)
<fagan> alecu: Guinness is horrible man and the only record ill  be getting today is the most sleep ever
<dobey> pavolzetor: are you using webkit in vala?
<alecu> fagan, I always thought irish people had only Guiness for breakfast!
<pavolzetor> dobey: no, why?
<dobey> pavolzetor: how are you planning to render the feeds?
<pavolzetor> dobey: no
<fagan> alecu: well Guinness actually originated in England interestingly enough
<pavolzetor> dobey: just server and client, articles will be opened in browser (I think almost nobody reads them in readers)
<dobey> what are you using desktopcouch for then? just to cache the title and url?
<thisfred> eh, why have a reader then... :)
<dobey> thisfred: yeah, srsly. use google reader.
<pavolzetor> dobey: yes :-D, and for settings to have them synced
<dobey> ugh
<pavolzetor> thisfred: because of UI and notification and so on
 * ralsina has written 3 or 4 RSS readers already, and rendering the actual page in the reader makes users very very happy.
<dobey> chromify-osd + google reader
<ralsina> rendering the summary... not so much.
<dobey> ralsina: i hate seeing the "... [more]" stuff on planet sites. super annoying
<thisfred> well, it's your time, I guess.
<ralsina> dobey: my planets use the full feeds if they are available
<ralsina> stand up people, sorry about the missing ping!
<alecu> me
<dobey> also, calling them planets annoys me
<ralsina> dobey: I don't even use planet to create them :-)
<thisfred> I use liferea to auto download enclosures and mark those items as read. I do my reading in google reader, and it's pretty hard to beat
<mandel> me
<dobey> they should be called aggros
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> thisfred: reader sucks for partial feeds
<pavolzetor> thisfred: okey, maybe reader is better, I have a look at it, I spend about 1 day at vala, so it is not so much time
<alecu> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: proposed two branches. Together they fix most known zeitgeist bugs. Bug #708145, bug #723832, bug #735613
<ralsina> alecu, please?
<alecu> TODO: weekly meeting, peer review, get tickets, sort bugs
<alecu> BLOCKED: still no input on bug #729259, still need a deep chicharra review for the branch that fixes bug #692730 and bug #693545
<alecu> NOTE: bought a car this week. Will need to do some paperwork tomorrow morning. Still need to learn to drive :P
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 708145 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708145
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 723832 in ubuntuone-client "Zeitgeist tests skipped because of intermittent failure (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723832
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 735613 in ubuntuone-client "Zeitgeist should save a user friendly file name (affects: 1) (heat: 820)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735613
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729259 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Scrollable list of devices looks broken (affects: 1) (heat: 300)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729259
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692730 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on SV_FILE_DELETED (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692730
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693545 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on AQ_UNLINK_OK (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693545
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: more sso ui. Realized that I ALWAYS forget to update setup.py and that it is not tested. Wrote a bad patch to test setup.py, yet I've got a better idea of how to do in using u1-dev-tools. Reviewed alecus branch.
<mandel> TODO: doctors appointment, do that setup.py testing thing.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, please
<thisfred> * DONE peer reviews [4/4]
<thisfred> * DONE talked to vds about a strategy for couchdb view performance optimization
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [1/2]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [ ] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS dbus activation of control panel http://pad.lv/728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * TODO assist in couchdb migration
<thisfred> NEXT: dobeyh
<dobey> λ DONE: more libu1/musicstore frustration
<dobey> λ TODO: new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, bug #733327
<dobey> λ BLCK: My brain hurts.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 295)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<dobey> ralsina: arriba
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, doctor's appointment, canonicaladmin, trying to get into allhands.canonical.com, almost fixed rhythmbox
<ralsina> TODO: make sure we have a reasonable release soonish, send mail to invite testing, several calls, evaluations
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> comments?
<dobey> i hate JS/HTML/CSS
<dobey> (aka, the web)
<beuno> dobey, it probably hates you back
<ralsina> and it's everywwhere
<dobey> alecu: i thought for #729259 we agreed to just make the scrolledwindow be SHADOW_IN for the shadow type
<thisfred> we should put you on rotation in beuno's team to break your spirit
<ralsina> Weird, I had never noticed quassel has rich text support. I wonder how that looks for others
<dobey> beuno: i think it hates me, and i'm doing the returning of hate
<ralsina> ok, eom?
<thisfred> eom
<dobey> no really, i have spent 3 days trying to figure out how to make this all fit together, but every single page in the music store is completely different, and i can't find the css for the thing i want to use anywhere, and my brain just goes into wtf-mode when i look at this code now :(
<dobey> maybe i'll just hack it up and pop up a dialog or something
<mandel> ralsina: I have a doctors appointment in 5 mins, is just around the block, I should be back on time for the weekly, I might be like 5 min late max
<ralsina> mandel: ok, no problem
<dobey> forget this making it pretty junk
<kenvandine> thisfred, hey... your latest branch for u1-couch didn't include any packaging... was that an oversight?
<Stecchino> hmm, I was assuming there was a web version of the u1 music store. There isn't one right?
<ralsina> dobey: I say make it work, and pretty we can ask for help
<dobey> Stecchino: it is web based, but is not accessible via the web yet
<thisfred> kenvandine: uhm, I'm not sure I understand, perhaps I pushed the wrong thing then?
<Stecchino> dobey: but the same htmls are used by banshee and rthythmbox?
<dobey> ralsina: making it work by putting stuff in-page is much more complicated than i thought it waas going to be, it seems :(
<thisfred> kenvandine: yeah looks like it
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> Stecchino: they both use the same widget we provide in libubuntuone for the music store, yes
<dobey> ralsina: so i'll do something similar to the "you need to install plug-ins" thing that drops down at the top of the page in firefox
<ralsina> dobey: go ahead
<thisfred> kenvandine: ah, just forgot to bzr add debian/ and apparently the strict bzr push doesn't complain when pushing to +junk or something like that
<thisfred> kenvandine: fixed now
<dobey> Stecchino: that's why i asked if you were going to use it, or reimplement with qt :)
<Stecchino> I see now
<Stecchino> I think I'll rather make a qt version of thatr
<kenvandine> thisfred, cool, i'll look later today
<thisfred> thx!
<kenvandine> thisfred, i will get it sponsored this week... sorry i keep getting busy
<kenvandine> :/
<Stecchino> or at first use the html directly with some url rewriting to integrate in amarok well
<thisfred> kenvandine: I know how that is ;)
<alecu> dobey, for bug #729259 nessita specifically asked for design input. When she went on vacation I was tasked to ping that up, but I haven't gotten any reply yet.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729259 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Scrollable list of devices looks broken (affects: 1) (heat: 300)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729259
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps I should listen to dobey and "just make the scrolledwindow be SHADOW_IN"
<thisfred> alecu: so, I have this branch which I *think* does the minimal work necessary for dbus activation, but I'm not sure how to test this. I guess the only way is to also do the packaging branch that picks up the new dbus service, and then build the package and install it?
<alecu> thisfred, can you point me at it?
<dobey> Stecchino: the thing is that oauth is required, so it's not so much rewriting URLs, as dealing with the authentication
<thisfred> alecu: sure: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<ralsina> alecu: you were trying to change the background color instead?
<Stecchino> dobey: isn't the easiest way to do oath redirect to a webpage to log in?
<ralsina> ok, got the thing about input design now
<dobey> thisfred: you can run the bits by hand, and then just run what rquires them
<Stecchino> the rewriting of urls is more for playing the previews and such
<thisfred> dobey: awesome, now I just have to find out what bits and how
<thisfred> ;)
<alecu> ralsina, I was doing nothing about it until getting input from design.
<dobey> Stecchino: not quite, we use ubuntu-sso-client
<ralsina> alecu: do the border, then tell to design what you did, show a screenshot and ask for input on that
<alecu> ralsina, keeping it like that is an option too (ugly for me, but who knows)
<alecu> ralsina, cool.
<thisfred> alecu: I'd use blink tags, and make everything pink 24pt comic sans. That usually gets you feedback the quickest ;)
<ralsina> alecu: no, as it is now is just too ugly
<dobey> thisfred: if you run ubuntuone-syncdaemon from the tree for example, and then run u1sdtool, it will talk to the one you ran from the tree (assuming system one wasn't already running, in which case it would be obvious it failed anyway)
<alecu> thisfred, nice idea!
<ralsina> make the border raised in 3d and 5-pixels wide
<dobey> Stecchino: i don't think we've quite set things up such that we support doing "web apps" yet, for talking to u1, which is basically what you seem to propose doing
<thisfred> dobey: right, but if the service does not exist at all yet, does that still work?
<dobey> aquarius: ^^ is that right?
<dobey> thisfred: yes, unless you're wanting to test that activation works, instead of talking to the service
<thisfred> dobey: that's exactly what I want to test
<dobey> thisfred: if you run a service, it's what registers itself on dbus. the .service file doesn't have anything to do with registration
<thisfred> since the service does nothing other than that for now
<Stecchino> dobey: no, I mean that signing on to other oath services such as twitter is usually handled by letting the user log in via a website
<dobey> thisfred: you can also start a private dbus session bus daemon, with a custom config that points at the directory where your .service file is
<thisfred> dobey: but I don't have a .service file. I guess I just rename the service.IN and hardcode the path in there?
<alecu> dobey, that's what I was about to propose as well.
<dobey> Stecchino: like i said, not quite :)
<dobey> thisfred: right
<dobey> thisfred: although i don't much see the point of testing activation
<aquarius> dobey, you are correct. Stecchino, we use 2-legged oauth, not 3-legged oauth. So you retrieve an authenticated access token from ubuntu-sso via D-Bus, and then use that token to sign requests. You don't need to request a new token for the amarok music store.
<thisfred> ok, then I just need to know how to make a custom config :)
<Stecchino> no problem, there is QOath: http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QOAuth?content=107420
<dobey> thisfred: if the resulting .service file has the right path and is installed in the right place, it will work
<thisfred> dobey: well, the bin file uses dbus to not start twice, which is the part I want to test
<alecu> thisfred, also: try to move the REQUEST_NAME_REPLY_EXISTS bits to some file that gets tested
<dobey> thisfred: dbus activation is well tested
<alecu> thisfred, and log something before you do the "sys.exit"
<dobey> thisfred: oh, well did you implement it in the same way that ubuntuone-preferences did before?
<thisfred> dobey: I have no idea
<thisfred> I copied bits from ubuntu-sso, but I don't know whether I did too much or too little
<dobey> thisfred: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/stable-1-4/view/head:/bin/ubuntuone-preferences#L1093
<thisfred> dobey thanks, that looks subtly different again
<thisfred> alecu: so, I still don't know how to test those parts. I could mock dbus, I guess
<alecu> thisfred, I was going to say... "ubuntuone/controlpanel/integrationtests/test_dbus_service.py"
<thisfred> thx :)
<alecu> thisfred, but I just saw that the only test skipped is the one that tests that bit :P
<dobey> i was going to say "don't"
<thisfred> I was going to say "oh"
<thisfred> I could just propose the branch, and take the day off and when it breaks nightlies hope that someone will fix it?
<thisfred> :D
<dobey> it makes to sense to me that people are often so insistent on testing that underlying libraries work in apps
<dobey> no sense
<thisfred> dobey: I don't I want to know that MY code works
<thisfred> which I'm less than 50% sure of
<dobey> unit tests aren't the way to check that you're calling APIs correctly though
<dobey> error handling is
<thisfred> Integration tests are, or alternatively, mock tests, but for those, you have to know the correct API calls first
<dobey> thisfred: if you want to test that your code works, then run one instance, and try to run a second instance
<dobey> if your code works, you won't get two instances
<dobey> et voila, done
<thisfred> Right
<dobey> you don't need to test dbus activation
<alecu> dobey, we want that to be repeatable.
<alecu> dobey, if that code gets changed we won't know till it breaks.
<alecu> dobey, that's why we have tests in the first place.
<thisfred> So my original question was mostly: how do I do that (manual test)
<thisfred> Then I can add mock tests that prevent regressions
<dobey> PYTHONPATH=. bin/foo
<dobey> then do the same thing in another terminal in the same tree
<dobey> again that has nothing to do with activation
<thisfred> and tie us nice and tight to the current implementation  ;)
<dobey> the current implementation is deprecated anyway
<thisfred> dobey: well, since the stuff uses dbus to check whether the service is running, I have to have the service working. So create a fake service, somehow point dbus at that (which is the part I don't know how to do) run the code, profit
<dobey> no
<thisfred> loss?
<dobey> you keep conflating service file with actual service
<dobey> they are not the same
<thisfred> fake service file
<dobey> the service file is completely irrelevant
<thisfred> oh ok
<dobey> it is only needed for activation. if you just run the script, the service will be registered
<thisfred> testing
<thisfred> after I upgrade since sso is still broken here
<thisfred> yay got it working
<thisfred> ah, but now we need to still make the switch to panel work
<thisfred> so I guess I do have to implement methods on the service. bah
<thisfred> alecu: ^ There is no other (acceptable) way to get the currently running instance of the ControlPanelWindow if it's already running, right?
<dobey> if you want to talk to an already running service, dbus is the way to do it
<alecu> thisfred, "implement methods on the service" <- yes, that's the way to get called in the process of the current ControlPanelWindow.
<thisfred> right, so this branch is not, as I'd hoped, gonna be small and simple :)
<thisfred> ok, diving in
<dobey> well you can make another branch
<dobey> that's the great thing about branches
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, but this branch as is will break the command line arguments
<dobey> you can have so many of them
<dobey> all full of leaves
<alecu> thisfred, dobey, ralsina, mandel, joshuahoover, Chipaca, cparrino: meeting in 10'?
<thisfred> if the panel is open already
<alecu> ralsina, mumble or irc?
<dobey> mumble
<dobey> thisfred: well, i don't think that's a big problem
<thisfred> ok, well then I'll propose it, and move on to the next one
<thisfred> dobey: if we do the packaging branch which adds the service right after that, we'll have activation
<alecu> anybody around mumble, that can help me test it?
<dobey> alecu: i just used skype call testing service to test my mic
<thisfred> alecu: am now
<alecu> dobey, I know my mic works: the gnome control panel shows it moving
<dobey> woah
<dobey> why did i just get the mumble audio wizard
<alecu> thisfred, thanks!
<thisfred> dobey: if the headphone/mic it's configured to use is not plugged in, mumble breaks horribly. Is that it?
 * thisfred makes coffee
<ralsina> mumble?
<dobey> thisfred: no, my mic is always plugged in, and i use the speakers
<dobey> oh well
<Chipaca> ralsina: mubmle!
<ralsina> my mumble is having trouble starting, I'm getting there
<christoph_> Chipaca: hello, I am back.... so you mentioned something about an eventlog or an 'undo' feature for ubuntu one... are these features unusable still?
<natschil> Chipaca: sorry, wrong nick. What christoph_ said was actually from me.
<Chipaca> natschil: I said we were working on having an eventlog, and we have a rudimentary undelete feature
<natschil> Chipaca: ah I see. bummer. So ubuntu one does not store old versions of files at all? I would assume when syncing it only syncs a diff anyways, so aren't those kept?
<Chipaca> natschil: that's a good assumption, but it's counterfactual
<thisfred> it would be awesome if we could rsync, but cloud storage doesn't work that way, usually
<natschil> thisfred: it could be made to.
<thisfred> natschil: depends on the storage
<Chipaca> yep, and the plan is to do that at some point
<thisfred> natschil: you need CPU on the storage side
<thisfred> natschil: amazon S3 doesn't have that for instance
<thisfred> so you could build an intermediate layer
<natschil> Chipaca: well, to be frank, not having a chengelog really sucks. I'm lucky that I have a hard copy of the file, so I'll type the 1,5k words all up again, but right now it seems the culprit is ubuntu one, which I stupidly assumed to be a backup system, something I have heard mentioned several times. Maybe the website should mention that it is not useful for backups, when, for example, it mentions storage. And to be honest, if Ubuntu One wants to gain
<natschil> any substantial, non-fed up userbase, a changelog feature would probably be useful, i mean, even other 'cloud' apps, such as google docs have changelogs. Anywho, I don't want to be inflammatory, just slightly angry that I lost this work, and probably won't use ubuntu one to backup any more.
<ralsina> long time no see ;-)
<ralsina> I always feel stupid saying bye on mumble :-D
<natschil> thisfred: true, you need a cpu there... but at least for ubuntu one, you do have a cpu.
<mandel> dobey: I need to leave for 15 min, but can I pick your brains later about the setup.py?
<dobey> mandel: yes of course
<mandel> dobey: I'd like to do it using ubuntuone-dev in a smart way, rather that a crap check
<dobey> mandel: i need to get lunch myself, so will be gone for a bit
<thisfred> natschil: we do, but not on the "machine" the storage is on, which makes it harder, not impossible, which is why Chipaca said we're thinking about it ;)
<mandel> dobey: cool, I'll ping you later then
<dobey> it's software, nothing is impossible. it is only inconsequential :)
<thisfred> nothing is impossible, everything is terrible
<thisfred> http://www.everythingisterrible.com/
<natschil> thisfred: what do you mean? ubuntu one runs (ran) on my machine all the time, and did all kinds of things, it could easily have simply sent the diffs up. In cases where diffs weren't used, I don't think it would use that much server cpu to compute a diff, though I'm not so sure.
<dobey> for one user it's easy, for 50 users it's slightly harder, for millions of users it is very hard
<ralsina> natschil: the server doesn't need the diffs between what you have on your machine and what you had before. It needs the diff between what the server has and what your computer has. That's why you need CPU on the server side.
<dobey> natschil: he means the data is not necessarily stored on the same machine that handles the uploads/downloads service. the server architecture is a farm, not a barn
<thisfred> natschil: so you send a diff, then something on the server has to apply that to the original file, which is non trivial with most cloud storage, since the files there are write once, so you'd have to load the file into memory or onto some other storage, apply the diff, and save it to cloud storage again
<natschil> dobey: ralsina: thisfred: I see, that makes sense.
<dobey> anyway, the answer is "we have been and are continuing to, look into improvements in this regard"
 * mandel away for 15 min 
<dobey> also, lunch time
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> also COFFEE
<Chipaca> natschil: or we could save the diffs, and then make your browser apply the diffs to the original patch when you click download
<thisfred> I'm not feeling that itch yet
<Chipaca> code a binary patch program in javascript
<Chipaca> that sounds like fun
<ralsina> Chipaca: xdelta is not terribly hard code
<Chipaca> ralsina: agreed
<thisfred> Chipaca: I like it!
<Chipaca> ralsina: *in javascript*
<thisfred> I didn't say I wanted to write it though
<ralsina> then you need to access the local FS from javascript... you are going to need a plugin :-)
<natschil> Chipaca: that would just be grave design error. Why not save the diffs *and* the most recent version?
<Chipaca> natschil: yes, why not?
<ralsina> natschil: that's called "reverse deltas", programs like rdiff-backup do that
<ralsina> but ubuntu one is not a backup program ;-)
<natschil> ralsina: true, but it seems to be advertised as one.
<ralsina> I suggest you use rdiff-backup to backup things and then sync the backup :-)
<Chipaca> natschil: it is most definitely *not* advertised as one
<ralsina> natschil: where?
<thisfred> except then you need twice the storage locally :)
<ralsina> thisfred: well, more than that, depending on how much back you want to go
<natschil> ralsina: Chipaca: I know, ubuntu one inself does not advertise itself as a backup program. But many other places do.
<Chipaca> I give up. Today is not a good day.
<ralsina> the great thing about rdiff-backup is that if you ignore the hidden files, it looks like a copy
<natschil> ralsina: Chipaca: Last time I checked the twitter feed on their website had a tweet about it being a backup program, so this misconception seems quite widespread.
<natschil> ralsina: anywho, thanks, I will look at rdiff-backup.
<natschil> and I don't really want to start a flame war, it's just I also don't like the prospect of retyping lost work so I'm slightly angry.
<ralsina> natschil: it's ok, I understand the frustration
<natschil> ralsina: thanks
 * mandel back
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i started over with a clean vm, enabled proposed updates, upgraded u1-client/u1-client-gnome to the proposed client and bug #661292 still fails to work for me :( if i killall -9 nautilus, then it works, but not until then...rmcbride is trying to test again...does this work for you?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 59)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<thisfred> dobey, alecu-lunch: could use review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify/+merge/53854
<ralsina> joshuahoover: just tested it: not working for me :-(
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ugh
<ralsina> ugh indeed
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i was really hoping something magical happened over the past week or so
<ralsina> joshuahoover: me too :(
<dobey> joshuahoover, ralsina: are you both testing it in a VM?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<joshuahoover> dobey: i am
<dobey> and rmcbride was too i think
<rmcbride> nope
<ralsina> could be a timing issue?
<rmcbride> I have a physical machine I use for that test
<dobey> oh, hmm
<dobey> well it makes no sense
<rmcbride> I'm not in that room. I'm goign to do that test here after I finish scarfing down my lunch
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: hey
<mandel> dobey: so I was thinking about the setup.py issues, what do you recond is the best approach
<mandel> i'd love to see an option in u1trial that if added will do the install in a prefix and test form there, but you mentioned it sounds very complicated
<dobey> i'm not sure, but i think we should switch all our setup.py scripts to use find_packages () instead of specifying individually
<mandel> dobey: the only problem I see with that is that we might want to ignore some pacakages in certain platforms (like ubuntu_sso.gtk on winodws)
 * mandel knows you can install gtk, but he deosn't want to :P
<dobey> we already have that problem
<mandel> yes, I know, the deployment in this case is crap, at least on ubuntu_sso, in ubuntuone client could be easier since y platform.windows is a package and we could ignore it, although I'm not usre about that
<dobey> well i don't know how you're doing build/install of ubuntuone-client on windows
<mandel> dobey: I have not figured it yet… I'll see when it works hehe
<mandel> dobey: I'm going to give it a try with the u1trial idea and see what happens, but I';; also look at the find_pacakage approach
<dobey> i don't know what you mean by u1trial idea? you mean install to a tmp dir?
<dobey> we can't do that in the ubuntuone packages
<dobey> ubuntu-sso-client might work, but i think it's too much work for too little gain
<rmcbride> dobey: joshuahoover I'm still seeing the "only works after I relog, notice that it's not working, and killall -9 nautilus" behavior
<rmcbride> (after waiting for client to catch up and decals to show up in nautilus first)
<dobey> sigh, now i *have* to join ubuntu-devel
<dobey> thanks for the reviews rodrigo_
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: thanks for testing again
<rodrigo_> dobey, you're welcome, just will ask for a couple beers in Budapest though :D
<dobey> heh
<rodrigo_> dobey, don't complain about mailing lists, you should be in the dx team to know what pain is :)
<rodrigo_> 100s of bugs every day
<dobey> trsut me, i get that many bug mails too
<dobey> they get filtered nicely into folders which i rarely open, but i get them :)
<dobey> i would rather get 0 bug mails though
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> today I'm looking for some reviews....
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-ziggy-createshares/+merge/53740
<alecu> and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-ziggy-createshares/+merge/53740
<alecu> will I be able to find some reviewers?
<ralsina> alecu: I can help!
 * fagan would help but cant review merges yet
<ralsina> fagan: hmmm why? You are not on the Ubuntu One Hackers group?
<ralsina> You should ask Chipa to add you to ubuntuone-desktop+ on launchpad. I should also ask him to give me permissions to add people ;-)
<ralsina> s/Chipa/Chipaca/
<fagan> ralsina: oh I thought there was only the ubuntu one hackers group
<fagan> well ill get added when im actually started I suppose
<ralsina> Ig you are in desktop+ you are then part of u1-hackers
<fagan> oh subgroups are weird like that
<fagan> hehe
<ralsina> Argh, I just can't type today
<fagan> Hopefully anyway I can get the contract done tomorrow so I can start monday
<fagan> HR have never made an intern contract so they have to do some conditions..etc
<fagan> ralsina: everyone has those days but my keyboard on this computer repeats keys sometimes if I type hard or fast so it happens a little more often
<ralsina> ok, and it turns out that you can't be in that group until the contract is signed, I have been told
<fagan> well thats cool I kinda presumed that
<ralsina> alecu: you said you needed "some reviews" and pasted the same URL twice
<fagan> ralsina: he needs two so he posted the url twice makes a lot of sense
<ralsina> Ok, I'll just double-click the approve button ;-)
<dobey> grrrrr
<ralsina> alecu +1
<rickspencer3> hey, I'm on Natty, and everytime I log onto my 'puter, I get a notificatoin that a certain file is getting uploaded to my cloud, even though I haven't touched that file
<rickspencer3> any idea what's going on?
<beuno> rickspencer3, always the same file?
<beuno> maybe it's stuck
<rickspencer3> beuno, yeah, always the same file
<rickspencer3> well, it will then shortly report that it's been uploaded
<rickspencer3> I'm considering deleting the darn thing
<beuno> intersting
<ralsina> rickspencer3: is it a big file?
<rickspencer3> ralsina, not really
<rickspencer3> it's POT, and not long
<ralsina> rickspencer3: and is it uploaded now?
<rickspencer3> should be yeah, though I never checked
<rickspencer3> it always tells me it is
 * rickspencer3 checks
<ralsina> If it's not uploaded (or an older version is uploaded) then it'sstuck and the "simple" fix is delete/replace but you should tell someone in foundations because it may be a bug they don'tknow about
<ralsina> If it *is* uploaded, then I don't know
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> I don't see it on ubuntone.com
<ralsina> aha! then the upload is failing and we would like to see your logs :-)
<alecu> doh
<rickspencer3> it has the recycle symbol instead of the check mark
<rickspencer3> ralsina, tell me what to do, I'm at your service
<alecu> ralsina, the other branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-ziggy-createshares/+merge/53740
<ralsina> rickspencer3: well, not really my most solid area, but put the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log in canonical's pastebin (it may have sensitive stuff)
<rickspencer3> ralsina, well, I am due in some meetings
<rickspencer3> maybe someone can ping me in a bit who can walk me through it
<rickspencer3> or I can just log a bug
<dobey> this may be one of the "sd gets stuck" bugs with the queue unleashing, that may already be fixed in nightlies even
<ralsina> rickspencer3: well, not really my most solid area, but put the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log in canonical's pastebin (it may have sensitive stuff)
<ralsina> oops, sorry about repeating myself
<dobey> though i thought those were fixed already in the last release i did
<ralsina> rickspencer3: just delete it and recreate it, it's probably a known bug
<ralsina> even probably a fixed bug as obey said
<rickspencer3> I just dist-upgraded like an hour ago
<rickspencer3> ralsina, will just using "mv" work?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: are you using nightlies?
<rickspencer3> ralsina, no
<ralsina> rickspencer3: probably
<rickspencer3> I'll just mv it
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/libubuntuone/+activereviews <- 2 small branches, and one larger one that implements the "your folder is not subscribed" alert :)
<ralsina> dobey: yipee
<ralsina> I probably am not going to be here long enough for the big one, but I may check it early tomorrow
<dobey> sometime tomorrow will have the mp3 codec bits
<dobey> which will be much larger
<ralsina> dobey: looks like not doing it via HTML/etc was a good idea :-)
<dobey> well i don't like it, but it beats having to rearchitect the web site
<ralsina> dobey: I can't even imagine what remove-extraneous-marshal does
<ralsina> except maybe stage a coup in a small texan town
<dobey> nah, then it would have a chuck norris/ranger reference
<ralsina> Ok, and that's all there is in that file. It has to be the most context-free patch ever.
<ralsina> Approved because I am not that curious ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: I'll look at the big one later, I am going to keave for a while because I am way too tired to make sense of it :-(
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> And I would like to field test it to see how it looks
<dobey> i updated the description to describe how to test it
<dobey> alright, i'm off too. have a good evening all
<rickspencer3> hey desktopcouchers ...
<rickspencer3> this should work, right?
<rickspencer3> db = CouchDatabaseBase("testtesttest", create=True)
<rickspencer3> it's giving me this error:
<rickspencer3> TypeError: __init__() takes at least 3 arguments (3 given)
<beuno> I think it's missing the server URI as a second value
<beuno> rickspencer3, which I guess locally would be 'localhost'?
<beuno> well, no, it's an http host
<rickspencer3> beuno, nah, that's not required, right?
<rickspencer3> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/SimpleGuide
<rickspencer3> ^ has sample code there
 * beuno was looking at server code, so may be wrong
<rickspencer3> if the URI *is* required now, all of my code just got busted
<beuno> well
<beuno> that's using CouchDatabase
<beuno> and not CouchDatabaseBase
<rickspencer3> oh fudge
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> dan git
<rickspencer3> *dang it
<beuno> right, CouchDatabase auto-guesses teh URI
<beuno> :)
<ralsina> ok, now really EOD for me. Have a nice whatever everyone!
<rickspencer3> beuno, ok, so basically, none of my apps that use desktopcouch will open
<rickspencer3> (as of today's dist-upgrade)
<rickspencer3> but they aren't throwing errors :/
<beuno> rickspencer3, so, I know about this:
<beuno> http://launchpad.net/bugs/736847
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736847 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/couchjs crashes with /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/ libmozjs.so dir (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> I was wondering
<rickspencer3> seems that xulrunner and desktopcouch keep getting out of date
<rickspencer3> *out of synch
<rickspencer3> it seems like a tractable problem
<rickspencer3> we should be able to keep them both working together better than we do
 * beuno invokes his "I don't do desktop" card
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> there is no such card!
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> anyway beuno I am certain that is the problem
<rickspencer3> looks like Chris is on it
<rickspencer3> is there a log that I can look at to ensure this is the problem?
<beuno> I don't really know, rye or rmcbride may know
<rye> rickspencer3, ln -s /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/libmozjs.so /usr/lib/libmozjs.so
<rickspencer3> rye, that will fix it?
<rye> rickspencer3, if your couchdb is busy writing ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktopcouch* logs with the OS Error/127 error - then that's the thing
<rye> rickspencer3, and constantly chewing the CPU at 15%
<rickspencer3> hah
<rickspencer3> I guess 13% counts as 15% ;)
<rickspencer3> rye:
<rickspencer3> [Thu, 17 Mar 2011 22:01:44 GMT] [error] [<0.141.0>] OS Process Error <0.25235.30> :: {os_process_error,{exit_status,127}}
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> similar, but not quite the same error
<rye> rickspencer3, yes, exactly
 * rickspencer3 tries the sym link
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> and now every app that I tried to open opened instantly!
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks rye
<rye> rickspencer3, you are very welcome, it took me 2 days to figure that the fact that i run my desktopcouch scripts and my cpu temperature rise are somehow related
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> rye well, I probably don't run desktopcouch as much as you, but I do write and use a lot of apps with it
<rickspencer3> include my main note taking app, that i use all day, everyday
<rickspencer3> anyway, beam.smp is back down to it's normal 2%-3% utlization
<rye> rickspencer3, unfortunately i don't use it as frequent as I wanted to :( note taking app? writing directly to couchdb?)
<rickspencer3> daily-journal
<rickspencer3> yeah, it's in my ppa
<rickspencer3> it turns out to be in extras.ubuntu.com too
<rickspencer3> I just found that out because apparantly it's busted there on Natty
<rye> DO WANT
<rickspencer3> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+archive/ppa/
<rye> rickspencer3, shiny! Thank you!
<rickspencer3> hehe
<adorilson> hi, folks
<adorilson> I have some technical question about Ubuntu One
<adorilson> When its know is time to sync the files?
#ubuntuone 2011-03-18
<fagan> adorilson: it watches for changes and syncs as soon as something new happens
<fagan> like a file changed or added
<fagan> sorry for taking so long its not a peek hour
<adorilson> fagan: *when* a file is changed ?
<adorilson> see my case
<adorilson> I copied a synced folder to a pendrive. change just one file
<fagan> if you copy it, it doesnt sync the copy
<adorilson> and copied this folder to back the desktop
<fagan> then it should be file
<fagan> fine
<fagan> I mean
<adorilson> in this, its must update all files or just the really changed ?
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> was the file always on u1?
<fagan> I mean folder
<adorilson> fagan: if I understood you question, the answer is yes
<adorilson> s/you/your
<fagan> then what ever is changed unless you replaced the unchanged files
<fagan> so if you merged the folder you are good
<adorilson> fagan: I'm sorry.
<adorilson> you means the unchanged file dont be update? is it?
<fagan> if its unchanged and not overwritten its not updated
<adorilson> not. in this case its was overwritten :-/
<fagan> well if it was overwritten it would be synced
<JamesTait> Happy Red Nose Day! *8OD
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> morning duanedesign!
<fagan> morning
<duanedesign> hello ralsina, been well?
<ezra-s> my ubuntuone is not syncing since a while ago, It tries to connect and it says it is syncing some times, but it is not. with u1sdtool -s I get an error: Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon exited with status 1
<ezra-s> help!
<adorilson> good morning, fagan
<Chipaca> ezra-s: what's a "while"?
<Chipaca> ezra-s: and, what ubuntu version are you on?
<ezra-s> Chipaca, Im in ubuntu 10.10 and for a while, I'd say... since the first whole sync (which was bringing all stuff from the ubuntu one server) it hasn't synced back again, considering I installing this box two months ago
<gord> hi all, ubuntu one seems to be trying to make me go insane with its "lost connection / connection restored" messages after updating on natty today - server issue or local?  - i get a lot of this in my syncdaemon-debug.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/582055/
<Chipaca> gord: server issue in that we were having haproxy go nuts, but local issue in that the connection status notifications are too spammy
<Chipaca> gord: known issues both, the former is now fixed (yay), the latter will be fixed soonish
<gord> Chipaca, cool, but this is happening right now, how can the former be fixed?
<Chipaca> gord: you should no longer be seeing the disconnect/reconnect cycles... hm
<Chipaca> gord: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c (just in case the notifications are backed up)
<gord> Chipaca, restarted my machine just a few minutes ago (11:57 uk time) and the notifications aren't coming in at a rate that would mean they are backed up in notify-osd
<Chipaca> ezra-s: not sure what issue you're seeing; I'd recommend waiting an hour or so and asking again (most of the people who know the issues forwards and backwards will be online then). If you're in a hurry, I can help you dig into the issues, but the other would be more effective
<Chipaca> gord: and you are getting them right now
<Chipaca> gord: i'm asking because we *just* fixed the issue, the second before you asked your question
<gord> Chipaca, ohh okay, let me try that command then
<ralsina> good morning (again) everyone :-)
<Chipaca> haproxy was all "oh hi nagios, yeah sure, everything is fine!" while also "oh hi file sync client. go away and die i hate you i hate you i hate you"
<gord> eep, still getting them
<Chipaca> hmmm
<ezra-s> Chipaca, thanks, looking thoroughly some files may have been synced, but some folders with files have not for more than a moth and a max of two, since I synced... u1sdtool is a good one but it gives me that error...
<ezra-s> I think I am going to try remove the box and start again
<Chipaca> ezra-s: that error isn't an error per se, it's a timeout, and usually indicative of one of several issues that have been fixed. If you're feeling brave, today is a good day to try the nightly build.
<Chipaca> ezra-s: removing the box won't fix the issue
<Chipaca> (that fixes something else ... not sure if it fixes *anything* in 10.10. Rye?)
<ezra-s> hehehe
<Chipaca> ezra-s: really, unless you're averse to such things, you could move to the nightlies (even if you install them, and then remove the ppa)
<ezra-s> this is a work laptop, I rather not install nightly builds
<Chipaca> ezra-s: the speed improvements alone merit it. But, not sure if your music store would continue to work (haven't tested that)
<Chipaca> ezra-s: fair enough
<ezra-s> I don't use music store yet
<Chipaca> ezra-s: then, as i say, hang around for an hour or so
<ezra-s> thanks for the assistance, will look into it though
<Chipaca> gord: let's see: u1sdtool -s | grep ^S
<gord> Chipaca, connection seems to have stabilised after that last one a few minutes ago :)
<Chipaca> gord: \o/
<Chipaca> gord: excellent news, then
<Chipaca> gord: things still might be quirky as we iron out other glitches
<Chipaca> ugh, something is still broken
<Chipaca> rye: ping?
<dobey> we really need to get rid of the connection notifications
<beuno> yes, thisfred started working on it I think
<thisfred> dobey: beuno: yep, in progress
<ralsina> yes, those are way too spammy and don't serve a useful purpose
<dobey> they might be useful with a lot of work, but they are spammy, and the messages only make sense in one of the many posssible contexts
<ralsina> the "connection lost" etc. notifications make no sense until we have a real ubuntuone availavility service
<ralsina> Then we can stop trying to connect when the server is known to be down.
<ralsina> And we won't spam the user so much. Also, it makes no sense to notify the user the connection was lost when all connectivity was lost.
<ralsina> So, when is it worth notifying that we lost connection to the server? I have no idea.
<beuno> or even connected?
<beuno> maybe we just drop connect/disconnect notifications?
<dobey> ralsina: what good is an availability service if you can't connect to it? :)
<ralsina> beuno: dobey, it's a simple service, where we can say "we know it's down, stop trying"
<ralsina> oops, that was for dobey :-)
<ralsina> dobey: could be a static web page for all we care
<dobey> sd is already supposed to stop trying
<dobey> it doesn't seem to stop any more though, so i guess it's probably a bug
<ralsina> sd: well, it doesn't, or we wouldn't get spammy notifications, would we? ;-)
<dobey> well, if it keeps connecting successfully and THEN losing connection, it would be spammy
<ralsina> dobey: and we could prevent that with the availability service.
<dobey> i haven't looked at the logs, but i presume that's what is happening since it's saying "the connection was restored"
<ralsina> We could even put a warning icon in launcher and then inform the user of scheduled maintenance, etc.
<dobey> or heuristics
<ralsina> dobey: the problem with heuristics is that they work until they don't. I prefer low-tech solutions if they are easy.
<ralsina> dobey: and not too much work.
<dobey> somehow i doubt that my waking up on friday morning to notification spam from u1 is "scheduled downtime" :)
<thisfred> ralsina, dobey, beuno, alecu so we drop the (dis)connection notifications altogether?
<ralsina> alecu is out doing paperwork
<dobey> thisfred: please!
<thisfred> I think they are useful in the middle of a transfer
<ralsina> thisfred: why? What can the user do?
<thisfred> but I'm happy to take them out
<ralsina> "the connection dropped". Ok, I will tell it to reconnect (oh, wait it reconnects automatically, and then resumes uploads, so...)
<dobey> thisfred: interrupted transfer should say "oops the transfer was interrupted" in that case or something maybe, but the current connection notifications are totally broken
<thisfred> ralsina: reconnect to the wireless if that's the problem, or at least know that the download/upload is incomplete and will remain so until the connection is made again\
<ralsina> thisfred: the user should get a wireless disconnect notification from Network Manager, I assume
<dobey> thisfred: if wifi was dropped then network manager notifies
<thisfred> ok, I'll take them out
<thisfred> happy happy joy joy
<ralsina> thisfred: so, if the user is at the keyboard, he will know the network is down and fix it. If he is not, then he won't see our notification either. Comment it out :)
<dobey> and the progress bar on the launcher will presumably also not go away if things aren't done
<thisfred> no commenting out of code, ever
<thisfred> DELETE!
<thisfred> dobey: correct
<ralsina> dobey: the progress bar is small enough that for large files progress is not really visible.
<ralsina> thisfred: ok ok nuke it
<dobey> ralsina: i think "has not changed in 6 hours" is pretty visible
<thisfred> ralsina:  well, it *will* show a disconnected emblem when disconnected
<thisfred> there I go
<ralsina> dobey: that assumes so many things the user would have to know it's not even funny :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, then the notif. is doublpy useless :-)
<dobey> well they would have to know they are using u1 and that the progress bar is there
<dobey> but whatever
<ralsina> dobey: for example, is that bar showing the same upload as 6 hours ago?
<dobey> well if you've been staring at it for 6 hours, probably
<ralsina> dobey: also, since the launcher is hidden when you have maximized windows, it assumes you actually *see* the progress bar
 * ralsina has not seen the launcher this morning yet
<dobey> then how do you see the disconnected emblem? :)
<ralsina> dobey: I don't think the user should care about it
<ralsina> dobey: unless he's trying to diagnose what's not working
<thisfred> ralsina: dobey https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-737150/+merge/53989
<thisfred> that removes the notifications
<ralsina> thisfred: ok, will check it as soon as there's a diff
<ralsina> dobey: u1 should just work, right? That's our goal. The user should operate under the assumption that as long as he has network he has u1 connected.
<dobey> there are two things to that. working and verifibility. the latter is what makes doing good UI that suits everyone's needs hard to do
<thisfred> well the user has a place to check, if they bring up the unity menu. An indicator would be better, but that ship has sailed and was burned.
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> alecu is not here for the standup today, so mandel, go ahead
<mandel> DONE: Bug triagging. More SSO UI. Added Logic for UI validation, but I need to add a branch that shares de logic between gtk and qt.
<mandel> TODO: Fix some UI things like look horrible. The above mentioned branch.
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> thisfred, please
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [1/2]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [ ] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW dbus activation of control panel http://pad.lv/728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify/+merge/53854
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW remove (dis)connection notifications http://pad.lv/734895 http://pad.lv/737150 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-737150/+merge/53989
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * TODO assist in couchdb migration
<thisfred> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: 3 hours of phone calls, reviews, admin work
<ralsina> TODO: prepare for a release, ask for testers, start evaluations
<ralsina> BLOCKED: only in my mind
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #596394,  bug #727558
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #733327
<dobey> λ BLCK: My brain hurts.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 596394 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "False "Internet connection is required to access the music store" message (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596394
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<thisfred> I'd like reviews on my two proposals :)
<dobey> thisfred: me too
<ralsina> thisfred: I am about to give you one :-)
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> dobey: I approved one this morning
<thisfred> dobey: I'll get on them
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, now it needs one more review :)
<ralsina> thisfred: +1 on lp-737150
<ralsina> thisfred: you have another one?
<thisfred> thx
<thisfred> ralsina: yep: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify/+merge/53854
<thisfred> dobey: warn-unsubscribed or the vapi-build one too? (I'm pretty sure I'll be useless on that one, unless you want a rubberstamp)
<dobey> warn-unsubscribed
<ralsina> thisfred: dbusify is about starting the control panel?
 * ralsina needs context sometimes
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, it adds the service.in, but it also makes sure we start the control panel only once
<ralsina> thisfred: ok
<thisfred> dobey: I do not see the warning in banshee on natty
<thisfred> maybe I'm looking in the wrong place though
<thisfred> where should it be?
<thisfred> I do see a warning in the terminal: No feature manager for feature of type U1RequestChrome
<dobey> libraries page
<dobey> "My Downloads" or whatever it is
<thisfred> I don't think I have that
<dobey> so it only shows up there, instead of everywhere
<dobey> sure you do, it's in the top nav bar of the music store, toward the right
<thisfred> oh ok, I thought it was an entry under the Libraries in the banshee tree on the left
<dobey> ah no, sorry
<thisfred> dobey: yep, it shows up! approving
<dobey> and it goes away if you subscribe by any means
<thisfred> dobey: could you please look at my two branches as well? Especially the notifications one would be good to get into nightlies
<dobey> well ralsina wanted a release today
<dobey> so should go into that :)
<ralsina> yes, I would love to have one
<dobey> thisfred: notifications one is approved
<thisfred> awesome
<dobey> alright, lunch time
<dobey> hrmm, which page should i put the mp3 codec install bit on in the music store
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> hello alecu!
<ralsina> how did the trámites go?
<alecu> ralsina, lots of queues, lots of waiting, but now  we own a car.
<ralsina> alecu: congrats. You going by car to pycamp?
<alecu> ralsina, don't know how to drive! my wife will be using it.
<ralsina> hahaha
<alecu> ralsina, also: she needs some practice still.
<ralsina> I am probably buying one in a couple of months, for the same reason, and I also can't drive
<alecu> but I have my bus tickets for pycamp ready
<alecu> ralsina, we should learn to drive. UDS at the US of A are very boring otherwise :-)
<ralsina> yep, I will take lessons some day
<ralsina> Oh, and talking about trips, I need to book *more* tickets to london
 * alecu is trying to make sense of the monospaced block of gibberish that the travel agent sent.
<dobey> oh yeah, i should do london tickets too
<ralsina> What, your teletype broke? :-)
 * alecu wonders if his gnome-terminal looks like that to non-coders
 * ralsina got his travel info by TELEX and it looks as expected
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps I can get a review on this trivial branch...
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/the-outer-limits/+merge/53946
<ralsina> whoa, this is just super cool, even if it's a bit overcomplicated for real life: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/03/18/multi-process-lighthouse/
<ralsina> alecu: por supus
<ralsina> +1
<dobey> huh
<verterok> oh, london tickets!
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> alecu: don't know if you caught that, but the (dis)connection notifications are now gone altogether
<alecu> thisfred, didn't caught that.
<alecu> thisfred, we are ditching them for good?
<alecu> thisfred, I read yesterday backlog, and it looked like they irked our space commander.
<thisfred> alecu: after some quick discussion that's what it looks like:
<thisfred> alecu: right, and today even more
<thisfred> as the servers are burning
<thisfred> alecu: I filed a bug to throttle them, but then ralsina made the point that there is nothing the user can or should do in response
<thisfred> so the information is not that useful. And the launcher still will show the warning emblem if downloads were in progress
<alecu> right
<ralsina> space commander?
<alecu> thisfred, so, is there a bug for this?
<alecu> ralsina, yup, the commander of our spaceship.
<thisfred> alecu yep
<alecu> ralsina, the self appointed benevolent dictator for life!
<thisfred> ralsina http://futurama.wikia.com/wiki/Zapp_Brannigan
 * thisfred starts looking at job postings ;)
<ralsina> Zapp branigan works at Canonical? Yeah! :-)
<alecu> hahaha
<thisfred> alecu:  bug  #737150 and bug #734895
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 737150 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Connected/disconnected notifications need to be removed. (dup-of: 734895)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737150
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734895 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "connection restored notification is pointless (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734895
<alecu> great
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: that sounds like a very needed fix for our current issue.
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: will we release a package with this soonish?
<ralsina> well, it's supposed to be merged already
<ralsina> alecu: today, if dobey makes it
<thisfred> it is merged and a release is being cut as we speak
<ralsina> see alecu, desktop+ rolls on while you are buying cars :-)
<alecu> cool!
<dobey> with what?
<dobey> ah notifications
<dobey> is in 1.5.7 yes
<alecu> and now, for insurance.... Yet more paperwork!
<dobey> ralsina: just uploaded ubuntuone-client 1.5.7 to ubuntu
<ralsina> dobey: cool, man!
<dobey> ralsina: you have a working fix for the rhythmbox extension?
<ralsina> dobey: it turns out I don't
<ralsina> dobey: I thought I had it, but I get random segfaults
<dobey> weird
<dobey> well i'll just do libu1 and control panel then
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> if I can't fix it on the weekend I'll ask you for a hand with it
<dobey> i was planning to look at it, as soon as the banshee things are up to par
<dobey> which should be soon i hope :)
<ralsina> yay!
<ralsina> I ended almost rewriting the plugin because it was very different from the other plugins that came with RB
<ralsina> different file structure, class naming, etc.
<dobey> right
<dobey> a lot of the cruft will be removable next week anyway
<dobey> ralsina: did you ever actually review thisfred's dbusify branch?
<dobey> also a second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~evfool/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix729530/+merge/53329 would be nice
<ralsina> dobey: I didn't approve it because I didn't want it to merge yet
<ralsina> I'll approve it now
<dobey> why did you not want it to merge?
<thisfred> dobey: I think alecu should do the second review on that one
<ralsina> ok, it's silly but I was waiting for the release
<alecu> will do.
<ralsina> it's +1 already but if alecu wants to take a look too it's fine :-)
<dobey> ralsina: you're afraid to put it in the release?
<thisfred> alecu: it's simple enough, but it's a community contribution, and I want to make sure it's in line with what we want
<alecu> thisfred, second review of the dbusify branch?
<ralsina> dobey: I know it wouldn'tgo in before it got marked as Approved, but it's just that I prioritized it for "later"
<thisfred> alecu: no the evfool one
<alecu> ok, will do
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, evfool I didn'tcheck
 * ralsina has a list, and he checks it twice
<dobey> thisfred: all it does is change the default size to be what was specified, instead of requesting -1 as the width (which really doesn't make any sense to me why it did that anywya)
<thisfred> dobey: I don't know enough about it to even know that it doesn't make sense
<alecu> there's a comment on that line, with a different bug #
<alecu> bug #683164
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683164 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximum sizes for window and banner (affects: 1) (heat: 32)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683164
<dobey> alecu: yes, that was put there previously by nessita
<dobey> alecu: i think because that bug is about the window's default size
<dobey> alecu: nothing there explains why she set it to -1, 525 though
<dobey> i think the -1 might be from when we were arguing about how to make resizing work correctly
<dobey> thisfred: is there any good reason to not put your branch in the release?
<thisfred> dobey: nothing compelling, just that it makes the panel switching not work when the control-panel is already open
<dobey> thisfred: will that break the existing unity integration?
<thisfred> but neither does it add anything super useful, so that's why I wanted to hold off on it
<thisfred> dobey: when we open the control panel from the msging menu, and it's already open, it won't flip to the shares panel.
<thisfred> that's not unity, but yes it breaks
<dobey> thisfred: or raise it i guess
<dobey> well messaging indicator is unity
<dobey> so yes :)
<thisfred> it would rause it I think
<thisfred> raise
<thisfred> anyway, let's not and let's make it all work for the next one?
<dobey> yes, don't set it to approved yet
<thisfred> ok
<dobey> also no, it won't raise the existing control panel because you didn't actually implement a service which does a window.present() if it's already running
<alecu> thisfred, why is there a print "YES" here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/revision/94
<dobey> someone left a debugging statement in
<thisfred> that would be me
<thisfred> argh
<thisfred> ok, fix branch coming up
<dobey> make it snappy
<alecu> hmmm.... after reading about set_size_request, I'm uneasy of it ever being in the code.
<alecu> let's try testing irl.
<thisfred> alecu: dobey https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-debug-print/+merge/54066
<kavurt> how can I upload a song to my ipod?
<dobey> kavurt: #ubuntu is the channel for help about ubuntu
<kavurt> i know dobey. how can i upload a song from ubuntu to ipod?
<alecu> approved evfool branch
<thisfred> kavurt: *this* is not the #ubuntu channel ;)
<ralsina> kavurt on the other hand, if your song is synced with ubuntu one, you can get our iphone app :-)
<kavurt> oh sorry
<alecu> thisfred, approved print removal branch
<thisfred> thx set to approved
<thisfred> I should find debug statements that also make the tests fail
<Plecebo> Is it usual for U1 to take a very long time to download purchased music. Sometimes it is taking several hours per CD to download. Where as with Amazon etc I get the purchase in 30 seconds or less.
<beuno> Plecebo, it is not normal, no
<beuno> are they available on the u1 web ui?
<Plecebo> yes
<Plecebo> If I log into the u1 website I can see and download them that way, but I have to dl each song individually
<beuno> Plecebo, so there's probably something wrong with your desktop client
<beuno> is it connected?
<Plecebo> It has downloaded 20 of the 36 tracks on the album, so I'd assume so
<Plecebo> that has taken approx 30 minutes
<Plecebo> and seems stalled now
<beuno> Plecebo, can you run this in a terminal:  u1sdtools -s
<Plecebo> comand not found
<dobey> u1sdtool -s
<Plecebo> State: READY
<Plecebo>     connection: Not User With Network
<Plecebo>     description: ready to connect
<Plecebo>     is_connected: False
<Plecebo>     is_error: False
<Plecebo>     is_online: False
<Plecebo>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<beuno> Plecebo, right, it's not connected
<beuno> what Ubuntu version are you running?
<Plecebo> 10.10
<beuno> Plecebo, you should be able to connect just by running: u1sdtool -c
<beuno> or opening the u1 app and clicking on connect
<Plecebo> the is_online is what is telling you it is not connected? or the connection part?
<dobey> both
<Plecebo> looks to be connected now
<Plecebo> looks to be downloading now as well
<beuno> great
<beuno> a lot of this is more polished in Natty (dealing with connect/disconnect)
<Plecebo> So i'm making these purchases via the banshee plugin, how can I make sure the connection stays up for next time
<Plecebo> is it? I'm excited to see what improvements have been made :)
<beuno> it normally does stay up
<Plecebo> thanks a lot for your help
<Plecebo> this seems to be rather common for me
<beuno> if you're an adventurer, you can you our daily builds
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<Plecebo> when purchasing via u1
<kenvandine> thisfred, ubuntuone-couch is creating an empty package
<kenvandine> thisfred, W: ubuntuone-couch: empty-binary-package
<kenvandine> thisfred, otherwise it looks great :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: hehe
<thisfred> Hmm. How can that be.
<Plecebo> beuno, thanks, I may just look into that
<Plecebo> beuno, thanks again for your help
<dobey> beuno, Plecebo: there is an update pending in maverick-proposed as well that might help
<thisfred> I must have missed one step or something
<beuno> Plecebo, no problem
<beuno> kenvandine, thisfred is a very minimalistic guy
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> thisfred, i assume from dropping pysupport
<thisfred> It's true, I thought this way we'd get the FFE through, and then we can do the malware injection during string freeze
<kenvandine> haha
<thisfred> kenvandine: Ah yeah, I only tested that it made a package which was installable. Actually checking that the binaries were there would have been good :)
<dobey> kenvandine: if you wouldn't mind sponsoring https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/natty/libubuntuone/release-0-9-1/+merge/54070 too that would be nice :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: pushed a version with python-support reinstated, but I'll test here
<kenvandine> dobey, i'll try to look in a bit... i need to eod soon :)
<kenvandine> thisfred, you need to change it in debian/rules too
<thisfred> ah
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah me too. i will have an ubuntuone-control-panel release proposed soon too. as soon as this one other branch lands so i can do the tarball
<kenvandine> dobey, working on it now
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> wow it is 81F right now here
<kenvandine> yeah, 83 here
<kenvandine> too damn hot :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: works now, at least OMM ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<thisfred> pushed the rules fix
<thisfred> 81 here too, welcome spring!
<kenvandine> thisfred, so how do i figure out what urlpath to use?
<thisfred> kenvandine: u1couchquery contacts should work
<thisfred> you don't need the url, just the db name
<thisfred> for u1oauthrequest let me check what a good test url is
<kenvandine> thisfred, can i change records with this?
<thisfred> u1oauthrequest https://one.ubuntu.com/api/account/
 * kenvandine wants to delete the 20K bookmarks i have
<kenvandine> so i can actually use bindwood again
<thisfred> kenvandine: sure can, by using PUT POST or DELETE
 * kenvandine thinks there should be a man page :)
<kenvandine> can i delete the whole db?
<thisfred> there is a --help, but yes, there should be
<kenvandine> bookmarks
<dobey> i bet lint thinks there should be a man page too
<kenvandine> thisfred, the --help doesn't really tell you how to use it
<kenvandine> :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: yes you can, BUT you have to do it locally and remotely, before the next replication happens
<kenvandine> i got bit by the firefox live bookmarks bug in bindwood before it was ever released
<thisfred> kenvandine: right, documentation is on the roadmap of the API team. Which is aquarius :)
<kenvandine> haven't been able to use it since
<thisfred> kenvandine: so if you just remove the db remotely, replication will put it back
<thisfred> same for locally
<thisfred> if you do both between replications, they'll stay gone
<dobey> thisfred: i guess you have to do it on ALL machines before replication?
 * kenvandine has no machines with desktopcouch atm
<thisfred> dobey: yeah
<thisfred> that's the painful part
<thisfred> kenvandine: then doing it remotely will work
<kenvandine> ok, can you give me an example then?
<thisfred> to delete the bookmarks?
<kenvandine> yeah
<thisfred> u1couchquery --http-method=DELETE bookmarks
<thisfred> use with care :)
<kenvandine> done... yay!
<thisfred> :)
<kenvandine> maybe i can install bindwood and desktopcouch again :)
<thisfred> james-h is making bindwood super-excellent
<kenvandine> dobey, uploaded
<kenvandine> thisfred, ok, if this thing builds in pbuilder, i'm uploading
<kenvandine> :)
<thisfred> wheee :)
<thisfred> that'll be my first packaging effort that makes it into universe. I feel celebratory beer coming on.
 * thisfred is jinxing it
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> did you guys like just take down the server?
<kenvandine> getting a 503 now
<kenvandine> status:503, response: '<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">\n<html><head>\n<title>503 Service Temporarily Unavailable</title>\n</head><body>\n<h1>Service Temporarily Unavailable</h1>\n<p>The server is temporarily unable to service your\nrequest due to maintenance downtime or capacity\nproblems. Please try again later.</p>\n<hr>\n<address>Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at couchdb.one.ubuntu.com Port 443</address>\n</body></h
<kenvandine> tml>\n'
<dobey> why did you crash the server ken
<kenvandine> or did me deleting my bookmarks crash it :)
<dobey> that's not cool
<kenvandine> nice error message from a cli tool :-D
 * kenvandine ducks
<dobey> well we were just going to have people use telnet
<kenvandine> oh, i only get that querying my gwibber-messages db
<dobey> but we decided people just aren't knowledgeable enough about the web to use it
<kenvandine> still works for my other dbs though
<dobey> oh that makes sense
<dobey> gwibber-messages is evil
<kenvandine> thisfred, uploaded
<kenvandine> ok... eod for me... later folks!
<thisfred> kenvandine: you rock, thanks!
<thisfred> have a great weekend
<dobey> cheers kenvandine
<dobey> have a good weekend all. later
<kenvandine> thisfred, i pushed the branch to lp:~ken-vandine/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-couch/ubuntu
<kenvandine> until i can create lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-couch
<kenvandine> thisfred, i had reformated the changelog a little and added the FFE bug
<thisfred> great, there's nothing I have to do except wait then right?
<kenvandine> so you should merge that back into your's
<thisfred> ok, will do
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> or prod an archive admin to approve it
<kenvandine> it is in sourceNEW
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<kenvandine> once someone approves it there
<kenvandine> and it builds
<kenvandine> someone will need to binNEW it
<kenvandine> so the binary makes it to the archive
<thisfred> I will keep an eye on it
#ubuntuone 2011-03-19
<intrader> Tomboy notes synchronization does not update notes in one.ubuntu.com
<intrader> Tomboy synchronization overwrites local tomboy notes from the ubuntuone version. Lost many notes. This stuff does not properly work.
<intrader> Tomboy synchronization overwrites local tomboy notes from the ubuntuone version. Lost many notes. This stuff does not properly work.
<intrader> Sorry for shouting
<duanedesign> hello intrader. Send an email ti support on one.ubuntu.com. They might be able to help you get any losy notes back.
<duanedesign> s/losy/lost
<intrader> duanedesign, thanks - sorry for delay in answering
<duanedesign> intrader: you can also check back on Monday between 13:00-21:00 UTC. That  is when all the developers will be here.
<intrader> duanedesign, thanks, i filed with them but will check
#ubuntuone 2011-03-20
<Laira-TR> hello, its possible to use "Ubuntu One" from a command line (without graphical user interface)?
<mongy> so, I still seem to have this file publishing bug, where is doesnt remember its published later..
<mongy> the url works, but thru nautilus its as if its not published...
<beuno> mongy, this is 10.10?
<mongy> yup
<beuno> there's a known bug that does that
<mongy> I am using nautilus elementary if that matters
<beuno> I think a fix is available on -proposed
<beuno> I know it's fixed in nightlies
<dobey> it is not fixed in nightlies
<mongy> its not a big issue for me, so I can ignore it till natty... just thought I would put it out there.
<dobey> the fix in maverick-proposed should fix it on 10.10 though
<dobey> i'm not even sure if the bug exists in trunk, but the code is a bit different, so it may or may not, but the fix would be different from what is in maverick-proposed
<zombyman> hi... How do I disable synchronization of certain folders on ubuntu one?
#ubuntuone 2012-03-12
<rye_> hola
 * mandel restarting due to updates
 * mandel back from update
<JamesTait> appport-bug compiz
<JamesTait> Dammit. :(
<gatox> good morning!
<JamesTait> And https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/952887 is the bug I was filing.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 952887 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Transparent terminal windows and black backgrounds in other windows after kernel update" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> hello all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<mandel> wow... moving a folder in evolution has managed to screw up my system.. wtf!
<mandel> alecu, gatox morning! :)
<gatox> mandel, hi
<urbanape> ralsina, mandel, et al: Gotta run to a follow-up eye exam after dropping Lex off at school, so I might miss our standup. Here's my update:
<urbanape> DONE: Not much, I'm afraid. Floundered a bit, so started spelling out an actual ubuntuone-darwin-installer project to make some forward progress.
<urbanape> TODO: Dunno if briancurtin is back from PyCon this week or if he's participating in sprints, but maybe pair with him, otherwise keep going.
<urbanape> BLOCK: In the process of upgrading my machine to Lion, I seem unable to get the tests that we had running going again, so I'm a bit blocked on getting new tests for the darwin-specific code written.
<mandel> urbanape, ok, good luck with the eyes tests, I hope your sight is as bad as it was :)
<mandel> I need to go to the back to solve some little problem, Ill be back in a few mins
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi o/
<ralsina> urbanape: if you are still around, because of flight combinations, brian will only be back tomorrow
<ralsina> urbanape: and good luck with the eye-doctor!
<ralsina> hello gatox!
<ralsina> Noone has commented on my app indicator. I am so sad I am going to start doing schedules and phonecalls like a manager should instead of coding.
<dobey> ralsina: do i really need to comment?
<ralsina> dobey: haha
<ralsina> dobey: what would you say if I told you it has no twisted? That's a +1 from yu, right? ;-)
<dobey> but it's qt
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that it is
<ralsina> dobey: it's what I know. I am not doing vala on sundays.
<dobey> doesn't need to be vala. if we're going to provide an app indicator, it should be in syncdaemon, as the current messaging indicator integration is, i think
<dobey> but meh
<ralsina> dobey: but the indicator should work even if syncdaemon is stopped
<ralsina> dobey: IMVHO
<dobey> New -> Opinion
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> dobey: haha
<dobey> it's time to change our name to "GNU/Linux One"
<ralsina> dobey: well, we are packaged for Fedora now!
<dobey> not exactly
<dobey> i wouldn't call running alien a .deb and turning it into an rpm "packaged"
<ralsina> if you squint and make loud noises, it feels like we are ;-)
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, dobey wow... people have very interesting opinions. Also, I wonder if they know how many of us are in the desktop+ team, is not that we have the time to package this for everything
<rye_> ralsina: i'd definitely rewrite my indicator in vala, having 50Mb of python process just showing a cloud is an overkill
<ralsina> rye_: the indicator I did is totally redoablein C++
<rye_> ralsina: but, I guess you need to write it in Qt
<ralsina> rye_: except for the OAuth signing, which I have no idea how to do outside python
<rye_> ralsina: ubuntuone-indicator is also totally redoable in anything that has DBus and HTTP library and sha1 somethings
<dobey> ralsina: we should never write C++.
<dobey> ralsina: unless it's to patch Qt or something upstream.
<ralsina> dobey: ok, C# ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: it's my own toy, don't be a killjoy ;-)
<rye_> 36 Mb now, in IDLE
<dobey> ralsina: write it in go!
<rye_> dobey: which brings us to the question - "HOW?" :)
<ralsina> dobey: I was thinking cobra
<mandel> dobey, go + dbus.. is not ready yet, right?
<ralsina> go + libindicator?
<dobey> rye_: it has dbus client bindings
<ralsina> go + oauth?
<rye_> ralsina: oauth is kind of simple
<rye_> once you have the tokens
<dobey> mandel: you can't use it as a server, but you can as a client, at least
<ralsina> rye_: I need signed URLs, how's that done?
<mandel> dobey, oh, I did not know that
<dobey> ralsina: exec oauth-sign which signs a url and prints the results on stdout. it's the unix way.
<ralsina> dobey: the unix way is bumpy?
<rye_> ralsina: sign them? http://oauth.net/core/1.0/
<rye_> but still it is kind of weird that we are using qt binding for python to tak to indicator libarary which uses gtk
<ralsina> rye_: and implementing oauth is exactly the kind of things that is not fun to do and for which a library written by security-aware people should already exist ;-)
<ralsina> rye_: it was easy.
<ralsina> rye_: and I am on uity-2d so qt all the way ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: if only oauth was written by security-aware people… ;)
<ralsina> dobey: well, I at least want I library full of /* <eye roll> */ and /* WTF!? */
<rye_> ralsina: unity-2d is not using qt for the panel as far as I remember
<rye_> dobey: ^ ?
<ralsina> rye_:  no idea, really
<rye_> ralsina: only launcher and dash
<dobey> hold on. disk i/o
<ralsina> Now onto real work and my freaky sunday project sleeps until sunday. Any pending reviews?
<ralsina> rye_: ok, so Qt is on memory anyway
<dobey> rye_: uh. well, it links to both
<dobey> rye_: but i think it's rendering with qt. not sure where the gtk link comes from
<dobey> ralsina: btw, were you checking bug #946626 with trunk, or plain ubuntu 12.04? :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 946626 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel does not adapt to length of translated messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946626
<ralsina> dobey: trunk
<dobey> ralsina: maybe it's fixed in trunk already, but not in the release?
<ralsina> dobey: you tried it on last release and it fails?
<ralsina> dobey: I can't go back to release because I am on nightlies
<ralsina> dobey: and have no other P-box
<dobey> ralsina: no, i'm just saying because i think the guy isn't running nightlies
<dobey> ralsina: bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-control-panel -r release-2_99_90 ?
<ralsina> dobey: booooooring
<ralsina> dobey: testing it in 1'
 * dobey shsould change the system language on his computers
<ralsina> dobey: bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-control-panel -r release-2_99_90 do you remember the revision name?
<ralsina> oops, I cut it off, it says that revision doesn't exist?
<dobey> err?
<dobey> ralsina: oh. right. lp:ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0 :)
<dobey> so you can just grab tip because i'm sure we haven't merged anythng else
<ralsina> dobey: hehe, stable branches dude! ;-)
<dobey> it's early, dude
<ralsina> dobey: yeah. Sorry, I am a little manic until I find the right sugar level
 * dobey puts on that bit of hendrix
<nessita> gatox: this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ugly-reset/+merge/96130 looks great, but any chance you can apply this diff to the .ui file? I was curious why the width was getting increased, and why you were adding right margin to the page, so I played a little and found that that the fixed size for the ballong was too wide
<nessita> gatox: the diff is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880337/
<dobey> sigh
 * gatox looking
<ralsina> dobey: looks good on 3-0
<gatox> nessita, just asking: did you try that IRL and the widgets don't move when things appear?
<nessita> gatox: yes
<gatox> nessita, ok then
<dobey> ralsina: weird
<ralsina> dobey: may be related to having a really really long name, though. Can I change mine somewhere?
<dobey> ralsina: looks like he filed it against 2.99.5
<dobey> ralsina: and he doesn't have a long name, though it looks like in his screenshot, the window is maximized
<ralsina> so, I suppose we fixed it
<ralsina> u1cp looks surprisingly nice maximized
<nessita> gatox: hum, wait, I think I tested a not compiled version, let me re try
<gatox> nessita, ok ok
<dobey> ralsina: you can't see the rest of the world to compare it to? :)
<ralsina> dobey: haha the problem is yours is too tiny
<ralsina> anyway, gatox can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/translate-all-the-dialogs/+merge/96889 please?
<dobey> ralsina: the fonts in qt control panel are hard coded :(
<gatox> ralsina, yep, on it!
<ralsina> dobey: really? file a bug please
<dobey> well they're all bold, and gigantic
<dobey> so i presume they are
<ralsina> dobey: the "bold" thing is a known bug (and not ours, really)
<ralsina> dobey: the size looks good here, but I have everything set as default, so I suppose I wouldn't notice
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<nessita> gatox: confirmed this is the diff http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880367/ (no need to change the ubuntu_sso/qt/reset_password_page.py file)
<gatox> nessita, ok
 * Chipaca returns from lunch
<Chipaca> gatox: hola! what did the machinalis guys do that was so awesome?
 * Chipaca curious :)
<nessita> gatox: I noticed the label for the password assistance was bigger than the image, which is 198x98
<gatox> Chipaca, about what? when? :P
<nessita> gatox: so if we want the text to fit the ballon image, we need the label to be smaller than that, and to wrap
<Chipaca> gatox: oh, wait, old news
<Chipaca> gatox: machinalis responding to a tweet of you from ... february?
<gatox> Chipaca, ahhhh they assign some hours from their developers to code ninja-ide
<gatox> assigned
<Chipaca> :)
<gatox> Chipaca, it was really helpful :D
<Chipaca> I can imagine :)
<Chipaca> glad they were carrying that spirit forwards
<gatox> Chipaca, yes, it's really nice
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/forgotten-link/+merge/96814 globally approved
<gatox> nessita, great, thanks
<mandel> ok, lunch time for manuel
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> ralsina: regarding the translate-all-the-dialogs, isn't there a more "generic" call that can be made? the code you added looks like it requires a lot of "manual" work, speacially the building of the translator.load("qt_" + locale, ...)
<ralsina> nessita: nope,that's straight from the Qt docs
<nessita> ralsina: bummer :-/
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, not the prettiest possible code. I tried to test it as well as I could.
<nessita> ralsina: looks good, approving
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<gatox> nessita, the ugly-reset has been updated
<nessita> gatox: awesome, will look after too-verbose
<gatox> nessita, ok
<urbanape> hey, all.
<urbanape> back
<urbanape> Looks like I'm still good to go for LASIK on Thursday.
<urbanape> Should be back and fully functional after the post-op follow-up on Friday morning.
<nessita> ralsina: in tab-tab-tab you have some leftovers (#self.is_processing = True). Also, question, is it really needed to move this code:
<nessita>                 child.icon_obj = icon  # hack!
<nessita>                 child.setIcon(FOLDER_NAME_COL, icon)
<nessita>                 item.addChild(child)
<nessita> before the if like the branch is doing?
<ralsina> nessita: looking
<ralsina> nessita: yes, you can't add widgets to a QTreeWidgetItem that is not added to a QTreeWidget
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ack
<ralsina> nessita: if you do, they all end invisible stacked in the top-left corner of the QTreeWidget
<ralsina> nessita: that took me 2 hours to figure out, BTW ;-
<nessita> ralsina: would have taken more to me ;-)
<nessita> gatox: too-verbose approved
<gatox> nessita, cool
<gatox> :D
<ralsina> nessita: removed the comment, will check the diff in a bit to find other randomness
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> gatox: not sure if you got it from before, but with the new changes to the ui file there is no need to add changes to ubuntu_sso/qt/reset_password_page.py
<gatox> nessita, i'll check that right now
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<gatox> ralsina, can you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/too-verbose/+merge/96364 when you have a moment?
<ralsina> gatox: of course!
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> i won't say anything :)
<ralsina> dobey: failed at that! ;-)
<gatox> nessita, :S did you really test it IRL? ugly-reset?
<nessita> gatox: yes, I did, but le me try again?
<nessita> gatox: wanna push the latest you have?
<gatox> nessita, the balloon is not aligned with the password..... a spacer was removed
<gatox> in your diff
<nessita> gatox: how are youy running this?
<nessita> I removed a spacer that was doing nothing (I think :-))
<gatox> nessita, jejee was aligning the balloon with the line edits :P
<dobey> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/953062
<nessita> gatox: ASCO TOTAL :-D
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 953062 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Font and sizes are hard-coded" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> dobey: yes! that's true :-)
<gatox> nessita, what??
<nessita> gatox: using spacers to align stuff that may changed  because line wraps or font changes is ulgy, IMHO
<ralsina> nessita: I know we hardcoded them for windows, but on Ubuntu we should follow the desktop. The default is ubuntu font anyway.
<dobey> ralsina: the .qss is compiled into the control panel regardless of what platform we're on
<nessita> ralsina: we need to have the same looks in every OS... I understand that that means do not change the looks if the theme changes, no?
<ralsina> dobey: I know
<gatox> nessita, but it looks  uglier now
<nessita> dobey: yes, because of that ^
<dobey> ralsina: and it is where the fonts are defined
<ralsina> nessita: but suppose for example, a locale where ubuntu font doesn't have the glyphs...
<dobey> nessita: i don't think it means "don't follow the theme"
<nessita> gatox: then we need a grid there instead of what we have, and have the ballon in the "second" row instead of using a spacer to align it
<ralsina> nessita: since the default is ubuntu, I think we can be a bit lax in Ubuntu
<dobey> nessita: to me, it means "follow the same general layout and workflow"
<nessita> dobey: well, we can ask, but I understood is "also follow the same colours, fonts, sizes, and shapes"
<ralsina> dobey: we may add "keep branding color scheme" but I am with you on the fonts. Let me ping upstairs.
<dobey> theme != branding
<dobey> i understand how marketroid types can get that confused, though
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll change the layout of that page then
<nessita> gatox: ack, try to keep it as simple as possible
<ralsina> dobey: let's not have that argument now, when I am on your side on the fonts issue mmmmkay? ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on verbose
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<dobey> it's not an argument. it's a fact. simply because i'm not on the design team, doesn't make me not a designer :)
 * ralsina goes back to coding mumbling grmblcocacolaredwhiteyaddambrgl
<dobey> we can just bring back the old applet and preferences :P
<ralsina> dobey: wanna rotate to design in the R cycle?
<ralsina> dobey: you'd have to move to london and work in an office though. With people.
<dobey> no
<ralsina> dobey: cool, we need you (group hug!)
<ralsina> nessita: tab-tab-tab looks clean to me now (revno 291) but maybe I am just tired of looking at it
<nessita> ralsina: will look after a couple of on going reviews
<ralsina> nessita: thanks
 * nessita will review all morning and will hack undergrounf after lunch
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/transient-notify/+merge/96815 can has reviews?
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<ralsina> nessita: remember tech leads, but if you want to skip it, do me a briefing
<nessita> ralsina: may attend and do noth, lowering attention to teach leads
<nessita> both*
<nessita> will not type correctly today, though
<ralsina> nessita: cool, will ping you on IRC if I need you
<nessita> ack
 * mandel back
<gatox> me!
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> what?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> damned dst.
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> nessita: standup!
<gatox> alecu, nessita?
<nessita> oh
<nessita> me
<ralsina> urbanape is at the doctor's
<ralsina> so gatox go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose some branches to improve the logging operations in u1-sso (landed), propose a branch that fixes a unicode bug in current user sign in page in u1-sso (landed).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Refactoring the ui layout for Reset Password page, started working on Bug #940392.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<nessita> (alecu and I are debugging a weird issue, sorry)
<gatox> No
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 940392 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Qt UI: policy_link gets cut off at the end" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940392
<gatox> mandel, go
<ralsina> alecu is last
<mandel> DONE: Implemented ssl error handeling in webclient libsoup. Got to deal with errors correctly I need to find out how to load the cert details from the pem file (probably I just need to look at openssl)
<mandel> TODO: Read cert details from pem. Propose branch move to pinned certs.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: nessita I added bug 952880 at the moment appname is a kwarg so that we do not brake control panel but we should make it an arg.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 952880 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "The app name is not passed to the webclient" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952880
<mandel> ralsina, please!
<ralsina> DONE: a few branches, wrote a prototype indicator, reviews TODO: finish pushing tab-tab-tab tech leads call, pick a fewmore bugs, more reviews, administrivia,  BLOCKED: no NEXT:  dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: initial installer changes, bug #887369
<dobey> λ TODO: finish installer, bug #951425, bug #934206
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 887369 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "Please use transient hint so notifications in Gnome Shell stay out of the way" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887369
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 951425 in Ubuntu One for Rhythmbox "Ubuntu One plugin has problems when being enable/disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951425
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 934206 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "track duplication from RB-U1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934206
<dobey> nessita
<nessita> no notes, writting
<ralsina> nessita: DONE: got bitten by mistery animal
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> or more than one, perhaps
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: started adding wizard pages to controlpanel, tons of reviews
<ralsina> alecu: you are after nessita
<alecu> DONE: fixes for reviews: refactored tunnel_runner so tunnel_client can be in a different package
<alecu> TODO: finish bug #929212
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 929212 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Tunnel webservice calls if proxy is enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929212
<nessita> TODO: finish all the things I started in the DONE :-)
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: alecu but he already went :-D
<ralsina> alecu: precoz!
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> sorry for being distracted, but we have a weird issue with the new tunneling process in syncdaemon
<nessita> ok, eom?
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok
<ralsina> eom!
<nessita> NOTE: tomorrow I'm not coming to work!
<ralsina> nessita: before you hibernate if you want to throw a few bugs my way, I will appreciate it!
<nessita> ralsina: wanna fix the tests using the es lang? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: happy to
<nessita> ralsina: most of those need to use unicode :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's just adding unicode() around things
<nessita> ralsina: hem... not sure if is that...
<ralsina> nessita: at least the ones I looked are comparing unicode objects and QStrings
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll leave it to you
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch, bbiab
 * gatox lunch!
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, alecu,mandel: whenever you use strings you get from the UI on tests, convert to unicode first: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/951716/comments/1
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 951716 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Runing tests with LANG set makes some tests fail" [Low,In progress]
<ralsina> I will do a check and fix all the ones I find, but from now on, keep it in mind.
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps we can remind about that on the team meeting.
<mandel> ralsina, because writing a method in the test case in ubuntu one devtools for that is not an option?
<mandel> ralsina, I mean, we can ensure that the self.assertEquals does the right thing
<ralsina> mandel: what would the right thing be?
<ralsina> mandel: not typecheck and convert all QStrings beforehand, right?
<mandel> ralsina, I don't know what the right thing is, but certainly do not go hunting after string everywhere when you can do it in a single place, right?
<mandel> ralsina, and looking at that message = we need to manually convert the QString to unicode prior to comparison.
<mandel> ralsina, type checking in an assert is not THAT ugly
<ralsina> mandel: but to typecheck that, we need to import QtCore in devtools
<ralsina> and dobey will have a stroke ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, make a QtTestCase and just import it when you need it, like the qtreactor thing
<nessita> mandel: naaaaaaah
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> we already have so many base test cases :-)
<ralsina> mandel: and then I have to see all the things that use this and change their ancestors? That's even trickier :-)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita ok, as you please, I just don't like to type, the more I type the more typos!
<ralsina> it's not even that important since tests always succeed in english ;-)
<ralsina> I assume setting the locale to chinese will trigger all possible failures, too
<mandel> alecu, I'm getting a dirty reactor: <TLSMemoryBIOProtocol #0 on 42424> with libsoup but not with qtnetwork.. have you seen that already?
<ralsina> nessita: tech leads!
<dobey> what?
<alecu> mandel, have you made sure that libsoup has disconnected?
<alecu> mandel, usually it's the library (qt or libsoup) still connected for the next request (http/1.1)
<mandel> alecu, I found the issue, we are just storing a single protocol instance, by appending them and then closing the connection from there is sorted out
<dobey> mandel, ralsina: why would we need to add a utility function to devtools?
<mandel> alecu, I'm done with the libsoup + ssl branch, will propose in a few mins
<ralsina> dobey: worry not, we will not
<mandel> dobey, I was proposing to add an assert that will deal with the issue that ralsina pointed out about unicode and QStrings in ui tests..
<mandel> dobey, so, ignore it :)
<dobey> we could add an assertUnicodeEqual() without the need for adding a QtCore import
<lamalex> hi, i published  a file but when i go to th elink i just get could not locate
<lamalex> http://ubuntuone.com/2Buoib4zz4Abolyrp7SXla
<dobey> lamalex: it opens it here. shinke.zip
<lamalex> wth
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> guess ijust didnt wait long enough
<dobey> perhaps
<lamalex> could use a better error message
<dobey> lamalex: is it just a plain text error, or stylized page?
<lamalex> plain text
<lamalex> its not happenign now, now i get the zip
<dobey> lamalex: file a bug that the error message could be better. we should probably have the stylized error page pop up, and say "Please try again in a few minutes." or something
<lamalex> indeed
<mandel> nessita, alecu proposed the ssl for libsoup implementation here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/libsoup-ssl-dialog/+merge/97057 I added both of you for the reviews, I'm moving to the pinned certs (I don't know if there is a bug for that)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: perhaps you wanna takcle the passing the app+name to the webclient?
<mandel> nessita, sure is a very easy one, is there a constant for the control panel app name?
<mandel> gatox, do you know if there is an appname var in control panel?
<gatox> mandel, nop, i don't know that about control panel
<gatox> mandel,  but, i don't think so....
<gatox> at least for me, it doesn't have much sense, because it's only an app....
<gatox> unless you want to reuse "Ubuntu One" string in several places maybe
<gatox> mandel, in that case..... check at the __init__ with the translations
<dobey> gatox: why would there be?
<dobey> err
<mandel> gatox, is just to show the Ubuntu One thing on the ssl errors.. I'll use the ubuntu one string
<dobey> mandel: why would there be? cp doesn't work for other services :)
<gatox> dobey, that's what i said
<mandel> dobey, I'm asking just in case
<dobey> mandel: the app name string that gets passed to SSO is in ubuntuone.credentials which is currently in ubuntuone-client
<mandel> dobey, ok, thx!
<gatox> mandel, look hoow the cp call the login from sso
<gatox> mandel, that's the place where you will see if there is any, or how is being done right now
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> bah, perhaps mandel?
<nessita> sso dailies are failing with:
<nessita>   File "/build/buildd/ubuntu-sso-client-3.1+r907/ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/tests/__init__.py", line 20, in <module>     from twisted.internet import ssl   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/ssl.py", line 23, in <module>     from OpenSSL import SSL ImportError: No module named OpenSSL
<nessita> oops, that does not look good
<nessita> mandel, alecu: did we add a new dep on ussoc? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880624/
<mandel> nessita, AFAIK no because openssl is already a dependency of twisted
<nessita> mandel: perhaps is a specific twisted package we're not depending on?
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'm checking right now
<nessita> hum, no :-/
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/ssl.py
<nessita> python-twisted-core: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/ssl.py
<mandel> nessita, the ssl namespace of twisted needs to have pyopenssl installed
<mandel> nessita, I'm surprise that the twisted package does not get that as a dependency
<nessita> seems like python-openssl is needed, looking at the packaging branch
<dobey> mandel: same reason squid doesn't ship ssl support in ubuntu
<nessita> ralsina: tab tab tab approved
<dobey> i think
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks!
 * nessita fixes
<mandel> dobey, but.. I mean, it should be marked as a dependency in the .deb, right?
<dobey> mandel: not necessarily
<ralsina> we could act gracefully if that is not available?
<dobey> mandel: twisted doesn't Depends: on gtk3 gtk2 gtk1 and glib2 and glib1 and all the various python bindings, for example
<ralsina> gatox: could I get a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-tab-tab/+merge/96687 ?
<nessita> mandel: sometimes it makes, if there is an issue with dependencies
<gatox> ralsina, of course.....
<mandel> dobey, AFAIK twisted.internet.ssl is in python-twisted
<dobey> python-twisted-core
<dobey> as is gtk2reactor.py
<mandel> dobey, yes, in python-twisted-core we have /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/internet/ssl.py witch uses pyopenssl..
<dobey> mandel: yes. and many other things, which use many other things, though the twisted package itself doesn't depends on them
<mandel> but I have no idea on packaging.. maybe there is an issue with that, but I find it odd that we let people install that without the required openssl lib
<dobey> mandel: because ssl isn't a requirement for the twisted library itself to work
<dobey> mandel: if you want to use gireactor in your app, you need to depends on python-gi in your app package. and if you want to use ssl, you'd need to depend on what the twisted ssl module depends on, to work
<mandel> dobey, as I said, I have no idea, but if it is like that I would have imaging there was a python-twisted-ssl package with that dependency
<nessita> dobey: so, there is not licensing issue with python-openssl? can I add it to the depends, right?
<dobey> nessita: add it to the depends of what?
<nessita> dobey: python-ubuntu-sso-client
<dobey> nessita: ubuntu-sso-client is GPL right?
<nessita> let me confirm
<nessita> dobey: yeah gpl v3
<dobey> nessita: i think that's a problem then
<nessita> dobey: so the window release we're making also have this issue?
<dobey> if it's using openssl, yes
<dobey> is today Licensing Problems Monday or something?
<nessita> dobey: maybe, why? :-)
<mandel> dobey, nessita yes, the windows release is also using openssl because it was stated as a dependency of twisted on windows
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ we have another problem :(
<nessita> dobey: add to that u1client, which also uses
<mandel> dobey, so having an apache license library is a problem?
<nessita> from twisted.internet import ssl
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<mandel> nessita, where is that in control panel?
<nessita> mandel: where did you read coontrol panel? :-)
<nessita> I said "u1client" :-)
<dobey> nessita: *sigh* :(
<nessita> *crap*
<mandel> nessita, oh, miss read!
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey, mandel (if you can, I know may be late for you): let's have a talk in 1 hours, please, regarding this licensing issue? I need to have lunch
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<mandel> nessita, I can make in an hour, if is not terribly long :)
<nessita> mandel: in the mean time, can you analyze if we can make the ssl dependency optional, both in sso and in u1client?
<mandel> nessita, certainly
<dobey> well actually
<dobey> it's an easy problem to solve for us
<dobey> since we own all the copyright
<dobey> so not a *huge* problem
<ralsina> yes, we may have to add an exception
<dobey> s/may//
<dobey> but since all the base are belong to us, it's easy
<ralsina> dobey: he
<ralsina> dobey: indeed. There is even a standard "gpl but let me use openssl" license somewhere
<ralsina> nessita: I can't make it at 3PM ART I have to pick up the kid
<ralsina> nessita: what's the meeting about? Getting an exception for it, or something technical? If it's just the exception I cna just contact the lawyers to get approval.
<dobey> http://people.gnome.org/~markmc/openssl-and-the-gpl.html
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: got the ok about soft-coding the font family && size
<ralsina> dobey: should not need a UIFe since the default is what we have now, IIUC
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think the font sizes are all the same as default. the font face is, but sizes not so much
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so at least we can unhardcode that
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder if some of the font sizes are set outside of the qss
<ralsina> dobey: wouldn't surprise me
<ralsina> dobey: I will do some experimenting. If I can get a screenshot without visible changes, I'll just do it. Then I need to think how to re-enable it for windows only.
<dobey> '<br><span style=" font-size:16pt;">%s!</span>'
<dobey> grr
<ralsina> dobey: grr indeed
<ralsina> dobey: but hey, if everything was perfect, we would be on foodstamps.
<ralsina> and there are no fodstamps here!
<dobey> i have a branch that removes the font-face and sizes from the qss, already
<ralsina> dobey: care todo a before/after shot?
<dobey> uploading now
<dobey> but i am not using the default fonts
<dobey> http://ubuntuone.com/0wGgKhfzlY3YeZBD7OGCFJ
<dobey> lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/system-font is the branch
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: aren't we using openssl+twisted in u1-client since forever?
<dobey> alecu: shhhhhh
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so two hardcoded fontsizes at least
<ralsina> dobey: care to try switching them to something like 200% instead of 16pt? (or whatever)
<dobey> ralsina: i left the PERCENT and NAME bits alone
<dobey> sure i'll try
<dobey> ralsina: it doesn't like %
<ralsina> dobey: frak
<ralsina> dobey: right, only pt and px
<ralsina> dobey: which is a pain in the ass of apocalyptic proportions
<ralsina> we could precalculate them but then it will react badly on theme changes
<dobey> ralsina: doesn't seem to like em either :(
<ralsina> dobey: can you push thatbranch somewhere so I ca play with it?
<dobey> 13:46 < dobey> lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/system-font is the branch
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<dobey> bonus is this makes the "giant translations" bug eaiser to deal with, too :)
<ralsina> WHOA school run now!
<dobey> haha
<alecu> nessita, when you return, I've added a small fix for the "second connection attempt" issue that you've found.
<alecu> nessita, so, please re-review when you can.
<nessita> alecu: ack
 * nessita is back from lunch
<nessita> dobey: so, how can we workaround/fix the ssl licensing issue?
<nessita> dobey: I read backlog and you perhaps mentioned there is a chance/way?
<mandel> nessita, gatox can I have a very easy review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-app-name/+merge/97071
<nessita> mandel: sure
<gatox> mandel, yes sir
<mandel> nessita, can we have the quick mumble now?
<mandel> nessita, the one regarding openssl
<nessita> mandel: ralsina is gone in school run, so I was waiting for him. Feel free to eod if you have to, really :-)
<nessita> mandel: besides I m waiting on what dobey can say about a possible workaround?
<mandel> nessita, I can wait a little, I'll give him 10 min, then I'll have to go
<dobey> nessita: there isn't much to say. we have to add the exception to our license
<nessita> dobey: is that doable? can you please teach me so I update nightlies and then the ubuntu packaging?
<gatox> mandel, HEY!! WHERE IS THE TEST?! jeje
<mandel> gatox, kahdlashd
<dobey> nessita: i think ralsina is wanting to mail legal
<gatox> mandel, jejeje just kiding....... or  not ¬¬ jeje
<nessita> gatox: NF!!!
<nessita> that definitely needs tests
<gatox> mandel, what happens if i call that without the appname?
<gatox> ok..... nf
<mandel> nessita, gatox atm it will work, in my next sso push it will brake and all tests will brake too!
<gatox> muejejej
<dobey> nessita: oh, i guess alecu's branch landing also broke the client builds
<gatox> mandel, i think you can test what is being done with that argument that the class is receiving or something..... maybe i'm wrong.... but that's my idea
<dobey> nessita: are you also fixing that, or should i?
<mandel> gatox, yeah, I can assert that the factory does indeed get the parameter, but it the webclient brake form the sso side it does not make sense..
<nessita> dobey: I can fix both, if you teach me about me the "exception" we need to add in our end
<mandel> gatox, maybe asserting that the correct app_name is passed is a better test..
<nessita> mandel: what thing will break? (sorry, not following)
<mandel> nessita, atm the app_name in the webclient is a kwarg so that I did not brake the work done already in control panel when it landed, now once the control panel passes it appname will be an arg
<mandel> nessita, so, if you don't pass it you won't get a webclient
<dobey> gah, i think my current usb keyboard is usb 1.0
<dobey> :(
<mandel> nessita, is to ensure that the correct appname is in the sso dialogs
<nessita> mandel: ok, but why the fact that the app_name is not mandatory does not allow you to add tests for the controlpanel? (or at least that's what I understood)
<dobey> indeed it is
<mandel> nessita, no, what I meant to say is that I did not add them because if you do not pass the app_name in the next version of sso everything will brake and I did not considered the tests to be needed
<mandel> dobey, you type so fast you need it to be 3.0?
<nessita> mandel: any change must have it's test/s :-)
<dobey> mandel: it has a built-in usb hub, so the 2 GB of data transferring of this usb stick was going extremely slow
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll add tests then..
<mandel> dobey, oh, makes sense
<dobey> mandel: ~16M/s is much faster than ~1M/s :)
<mandel> nessita, ok EOD for me, I'll add the tests tom
<dobey> it's a usb 2.0 device though, so a usb 3.0 port probably wouldn't help :P
<nessita> dobey: so, any advices/links on what should I add besides the new dep on python-openssl?
<dobey> nessita: wait for ralsina
<dobey> nessita: he said he was going to mail legal
<dobey> nessita: so we should wait for that. but should go ahead and make nightlies build i think
<mandel> dobey, he, you know things are going to go fast when you mail legal ;)
<dobey> heh
<mandel> ok, time to go and do all the errands I call life, see you tom!
<dobey> mandel: it only took ~4 years to get Novell legal to approve relicising tango-icon-theme :P
<mandel> dobey, lol
<nessita> dobey: ack then, will push to both nightlies
<ralsina> dobey, nessita I am back
<ralsina> dobey, this is a slightly less controversial legal matter. Not to mention that we *do* want to ship it ;-)
<dobey> well yes, we basically have no choice in the matter
<ralsina> dobey: what do you think, needs a UIFe? http://ubuntuone.com/0dHmwZ1BiRlM909ZVtBnSM
<dobey> ralsina: heh, the fonts we hard-coded it to are smaller than the defaults in ubuntu? nice.
<ralsina> dobey: but *bolder* ;-)
<dobey> right
<nessita> ralsina: the screenshot in the back does not have ubuntu font, no?
<ralsina> nessita: I am doubting ow if I tweaked fonts here
<ralsina> I will try in a clean account
<dobey> so, given that cp-qt isn't in the default install, and i don't think there are any screenshots of it in the docs, i'd say it doesn't need one
<ralsina> Right, I have andale mono 11 as font for some reason!
<ralsina> but that's not a mono font.Weirder and weirder.
<dobey> andale mono?
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i don't think so
<ralsina> clean account time, I suppose
<dobey> i don't think the default font is ubuntu, on ubuntu.
<dobey> also, the bold text everywhere in the control panel is an issue with the ubuntu font, it seems
<ralsina> yes, and mostly with only the ubuntu font
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: so, I think that we need to ensure that the u1cp gets the ubuntu font... from my POV is part of the branding
<dobey> nessita: on windows, yes.
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: regarding the bold, I think is an issue with the qt theme and gtk
<nessita> dobey: from my POV, not only on windows. On every OS.
<nessita> dobey: but we can ask design to confirm that
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but it only happens for the ubuntu font because it uses a "advanced" way to specify the weight of the font variants
<dobey> 13:32 < ralsina> dobey: got the ok about soft-coding the font family && size
<nessita> dobey: I'm pretty sure the approved was on the base that ubuntu is the edfault font on ubuntu :-)
<nessita> ralsina: o no? ^
<dobey> nessita: there's a big difference between "default font" and "forcing the font family"
<nessita> dobey: maybe, will not argue about that. My point is that I think design expects the font in the u1cp to be UBuntu font, on every OS (no matter if it's hardcoded, default, or foo). But again, I haven't ask so explicitly and perhaps we shou;d
<ralsina> nessita: I have asked cristian
<ralsina> nessita: "<cparrino> ralsina - was under the assumption that we were already picking up the theme, so I'm ok with your suggestion"
<nessita> ralsina: may I see the question as well? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: where my suggestion was ": branding question! Can we make the font on the control panel follow the theme on Ubuntu? Currently it's hardcoded to ubuntu font, which makes sense on windows."
<dobey> ralsina: of course, i think my branch also breaks that on windows?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, so we need to tweak that
<ralsina> dobey: I am happy to be the tweaker if you have other stuff to do
<nessita> ralsina: ok then
<ralsina> I am happy to report that we look much nicer with the default font in a fresh account.
<ralsina> However, u1cp is slightly taller
<dobey> ralsina: my cup overfloweth. but would be nice if i knew *how* the tweaking is supposed to work
<dobey> ralsina: how did you make the big fonts work?
<ralsina> dobey: basically, we need to have a separate windows.qss that only loads on windows (before or after ubuntuone.qss)
<ralsina> dobey: have not fixed that yet
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> dobey: it just happens to look decent at default font size :-)
<dobey> does qt not have a <really-big> tag or whatever for the text?
<dobey> instead of 16pt can we not just say xx-large?
<ralsina> dobey: in the html? maybe
<dobey> hey!
<dobey> we can
 * ralsina goes read the "this is the weird html+css2 subset we support in labels" doc again
<dobey> although i am seeing a weird issue now
<dobey> the top of the "1% used" bit is getting covered up
<ralsina> dobey: push?
<dobey> ralsina: done
<ralsina> dobey, care for a very simple branch review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/lang-tested
<ralsina> dobey: not seing the % being cutoff
<ralsina> dobey: may be because you are in gnome3 and all that which caused different visuals on friday
<dobey> ralsina: eh? that shouldn't matter. unity is mostly a special case of gnome
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but the qt theme is picking style hits from gtk
<ralsina> dobey: so, different styles in gtk can cause visual differences
<dobey> well it could be a weird bug in qt
<dobey> or a result of my font selection
<ralsina> dobey: can you merge trunk so I get a smaller diff in the qss?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, you are sort of a corner case on fonts
<dobey> eh? did you change something in trunk recently?
<ralsina> dobey: define recently :-)
<dobey> in the last few hours
<ralsina> dobey: well, a branch or two merged
<ralsina> dobey: not sure they touched the qss
<ralsina> oh, my truk was out of date. nevermind
<ralsina> trunk
<dobey> yeah nothing changed in trunk qss :)
<ralsina> dobey: but I have a large diff on the qss of your branch not just fonts!
<ralsina> oh... lots of context
 * ralsina hates diff now
<nessita> ralsina: can you please propose the same lang-tested branch for ussoc? :-)
<nessita> (when you have some slot)
<ralsina> nessita: happy to!
<ralsina> nessita: can you file the bug? I am kinda juggling things right now :-)
<nessita> ralsina: should be the same bug also affecting ussoc
<nessita> I can do the also affects bits
<ralsina> nessita: then it's ok, I'll do it
<nessita> ralsina: already done!
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks!
<dobey> now i just wish synergyc would stop crashing
<ralsina> dobey: synergic used to be real stable, I had to disable it because it's become crap the last 6 months :-(
<ralsina> Now I can't fix my wife's computer without standing up
<dobey> #0  0xb757abf2 in std::_Rb_tree_increment (__x=0x8b0a75c0) at ../../../../src/libstdc++-v3/src/tree.cc:65
<dobey> lovely :-/
<dobey> "let's include our own copy of the c++ stdlib"
<dobey> i wonder if i can just install an old version and have it work
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synergy/+bug/926198
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 926198 not found
<dobey> le evil
<dobey> oh right
<ralsina> dobey: is the openssl linking a new thing? We have been using https and stuff since ever
<dobey> ralsina: it's new in ubuntu-sso-client. we've been ignorant with ubuntuone-client forever
<ralsina> ok, so it's mostly old news but we just figured it out
<ralsina> dobey: it's just u1-client and ussoc? No u1cp?
<dobey> ralsina: i'd say we should just add the exception to anything we make that is GPL, to be safe.
<ralsina> ack
<dobey> ralsina: cp will need it for proxy stuff i'm sure, anyway
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> dobey: I am happy to approve system-fonts as it is now if you file a bug about forcing the ubuntu font on windows for me to tackle later
<nessita> dobey: so, for client packaging dailies I need to edit the control.in, right?
<dobey> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/953318
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 953318 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows styling affects Ubuntu themes as well" [Undecided,Triaged]
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: acxk
<nessita> first missing build dep is python-qt4reactor, so will add that as a first step
<dobey> nessita: it's the only thing that needs added afaik
<dobey> nessita: we also need to add the new binary package for the proxy tunnel stuff, though
<nessita> dobey: yes, but the tests will be run for the proxy module, no?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> (if the proper deps are there, squid y apache2-utils)
<dobey> so adding the build-dep should fix that
<nessita> so I guess the proxy tests will fail as well
<nessita> I didn't add the python-openssl yet, I'm waiting to see the actual error
<nessita> (sanity check)
<dobey> or just get skipped
<nessita> let's see
<dobey> python-openssl is probably arleady in there
<nessita> dobey: in u1client/packaging-dailies? naha
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/client/packaging-dailies$ grep openssl *
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/client/packaging-dailies$
<dobey> rly? that's odd
<nessita> dobey: why would it be there already?
<dobey> nessita: well it's been using it for years
<dobey> and the tests haven't been failing
<nessita> dobey: perhaps you're confused?
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> why would i be confused?
<nessita> dobey: u1client was not using ssl directly so far, was just telling the reactor to connectSSL (but was never importing twisted.foo.ssl)
<nessita> dobey: what triggers the IMportError on openssl is importing twisted.foo.ssl
<nessita> dobey: OTOH, protocol does list python-openssl as dep :-)
<dobey> ah
<dobey> protocol imports it
<nessita> yeah
<dobey> nessita: but it's been importing that module from protocol, which imports ssl
<dobey> nessita: but i think protocol already depends: python-openssl, which is why it worked
<nessita> dobey: that's what I said :-)
<nessita> dobey: OTOH, protocol does list python-openssl as dep :-)
<nessita> (at (04:34:39 PM) )
<dobey> right
<dobey> i didn't see that
<nessita> ah
<dobey> as i was on another workspace, looking at the source :)
<nessita> ja
<dobey> ralsina: so i should propose my system-font branch as-is?
<ralsina> dobey: hmmm maybe leave the ubuntu font family in
<dobey> nessita: btw, can you upload patches to ubuntu for the broken 'link' things in sso and control-panel?
<ralsina> dobey: then I will remove it forUbuntu on the fix for the other bug
<ralsina> and we go flexible size on both platforms
<nessita> dobey: yes, sure. But, what link is broken on controlpanel?
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, ok
<dobey> nessita: 'sign in' ?
<nessita> I know about the broken link for "password forgotten" only
<nessita> dobey: where?
<dobey> an no
<dobey> it's in sso also
<dobey> bug #951584
<dobey> sorry
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 951584 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Cannot sign in to Ubuntu One - "Sign in" button disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951584
<nessita> dobey: that's another bug, more complex and un-debugged so far :-/
<dobey> nessita: are we setting the button insensitive until the form is filled?
<nessita> dobey: yes, design spec
<dobey> nessita: simple solution then: "don't do that" :)
<nessita> dobey: guess my answer :-)
<dobey> nessita: i'd rather have people using our software, than trying to be perfect with design doc
<dobey> design is useless if people can't use it
<dobey> we can fix it to be right later
<dobey> for now, please make it work :)
<nessita> dobey: that would just make having reports "clicking on sign in makes the app crash". Apparently there is a race condition when the backend is not ready in time
<nessita> dobey: is not that simple, if you please read me, you may help come up with a solution that actually works (and not just moves the error somewhere else)
<dobey> well i didn't know the code was broken in that way
<nessita> dobey: the button is not enabled because something gets stucked in the backend
<dobey> all i see is "some people can't log in, let's let them log in"
<nessita> a friend of mine have the issue, but we have not debugged it yet
<nessita> dobey: but, the button is working for a lot of people, so is not that simple as "is inactive" :-)
<dobey> well, we could just use the gtk panel instead :)
<nessita> dobey: those comments stopped being funny long time ago ;-)
<dobey> nessita: could you at laest comment on the bug then, and provide some reassurance or something?
<nessita> dobey: is on my queue
<dobey> it's not supposed to be funny
<nessita> dobey: then if you're serious... I would have to kindly ask you to please align to the team/code direction we're going, which is not GTK+ (despite our personal preferences)
<nessita> so no, going back to GTK+ is not an option
<ralsina> nessita: I have a branch for the test fails in ussoc when LANG is set, but there seems to be a "real" bug in the spawner when LANG is set. Not really sure though.
<nessita> ralsina: very likely... any chance you debug further?
<nessita> (today or tomorrow)
<ralsina> nessita: sure. Here is the trace if it reminds you of something https://pastebin.canonical.com/62164/
<nessita> looking
<nessita> ralsina: aaaahhhh maybe the thing we\ re using to detect failed to start is also lang'd
<ralsina> nessita: could be
<nessita> ralsina: can you debug on runner/tx.py where the error is handled?
<ralsina> Oh, tx.py I was looking at qt.py!
<nessita> you will see  that 'No such file or directory" is  used
<ralsina> Right
<ralsina> Let's remove the localised part
<dobey> comparing results with string literals in tests, is always frightening :(
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/system-font/+merge/97094
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<nessita> dobey: is not test, is live code! :-D
<nessita> dobey: live code not used in production, though
<dobey> even worse
<dobey> and you wrote it!? bad teacher!
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: the time I checked, twisted didn't let me much choice.
<nessita> dobey: :-D
<nessita> you should see how beautiful it is a piece of C code I wrote this weekend
<ralsina> nessita: there is a similar bug in the glib launcher, checking...
<nessita> with asserts everywhere, ensuring prea dn post
<dobey> nessita: want to fix memory errors in ubuntu? :)
<ralsina> nessita: check my last C code ;-) http://code.google.com/p/raspf/source/browse/trunk/raspf.c
<dobey> ralsina: didn't you say you were reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/transient-notify/+merge/96815 this morning?
<nessita> ralsina: I would very much appreciate the debugging of that. The main problem, when I tried to solve that, is that the errors comes directly from the "child" stdout/stderr, son string parsing is needed (as far as I recall)
<ralsina> dobey: I think I did!
<dobey> ralsina: there are no votes still :)
<nessita> dobey: no thanks, that's why I code python in my mainly job
<ralsina> dobey: slipped right by me! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: YOUR INCLUDES ARE NOT ALPHABETICALLY ORDERED :-D
<ralsina> nessita: but tell me that's not the most pythonic C *ever* ;-)
<nessita> +1 to use bstring
<ralsina> the first thing every new C programmer  should learn is "never ever ever use null-terminated strings if you canpossibly avoid it"
<ralsina> nessita: there are even tests! http://code.google.com/p/raspf/source/browse/trunk/testspf3.c
<ralsina> nessita: that library is a literal port of a python one of course :-)
<dobey> never ever use strings which are not null terminated
<ralsina> dobey:  +1 I found the terminal with the tests running in it ;-)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: yes, use strings that know their own length ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: you my C guy! Is errno 2 guaranteed to be ENOTFOUND and viceversa?
<dobey> no?
<dobey> ralsina: 'man errno' doesn't even list ENOTFOUND
<nessita> u1client dailies are building! https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies
<ralsina> dobey: interesting...
<ralsina> dobey: I meant ENOENT
<nessita> dobey: can you please also affect ussoc in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/953062? and also propose a branch if you have the tim
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 953062 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Font and sizes are hard-coded" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> dobey: so we keep cnsistency between bopth
<dobey> ralsina: ah right. i don't think it's guaranteed to be 2, but it is guaranteed to be ENOENT :)
<ralsina> dobey: grmbl
<dobey> ralsina: particularly, i don't know what windows does for it
<nessita> dobey: you also may wanna merge trunk in
<dobey> nessita: did you change the qss?
<ralsina> well, what we have now really doesn't work in other languages anyway.
<nessita> dobey: nopes, but in the LP diff there are some diffs against the tab tab tab branch
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> bad launchpad
<gatox> eod for me!
<gatox> see you tomorrow people
<nessita> bye gatox
<nessita> dobey: oh tabtabtab did not have a commit message
<nessita> ...
<nessita> set one now
<ralsina> nessita: sorry!
<nessita> ralsina: but then why LP was showing that in the diff for dobey?
<ralsina> nessita: no idea, I had that too
<dobey> what the hell
<ralsina> did I break tarmac?
<dobey> no
<nessita> ralsina: did the test-lang-fixed have the tabtabtab merged in?
<dobey> lp is weird
<ralsina> nessita: ohhhhh hope not!
<ralsina> if it did, that was by mistake :-/
<dobey> it doesn't matter if it's in trunk or not
<alecu> kindertime for me
<alecu> see you laters, all.
<ralsina> bye alecu!
<dobey> nessita: let me try something else
<nessita> dobey: where? when? who?
<dobey> nessita: regardless of what landed in trunk, lp shouldn't be showing that stuff in my branch
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: ah, it seems like i messed up when i made the branch
<nessita> dobey: ok
<ralsina> IT WAS NOT MY FAULT??? AMAZING! ;-)
<dobey> fixing it
<ralsina> this week just keeps getting better!
<dobey> i'm sure i could find some huge problem for you to have to deal with :)
<ralsina> dobey: killjoy!
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: there i fixed it
<nessita> dobey: ack! same MP?
<dobey> nessita: yep
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: another fix-tests-with-lang-set branch, now for ussoc https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/lang-tested/+merge/97097 includes fixes for internationalized spawners
<nessita> ralsina: nice!
<ralsina> nessita: I am not terribly happy about the spawner fixes but they are what we can do, I think
<dobey> we can probably do better
<dobey> but i'm not fussed about it at the moment
<ralsina> dobey: if you suggest fixes on MP I can do them late tonight maybe
<dobey> ralsina: i already gave it +1
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> i think we might have a problem with the proxy tunnel vs. web client in sso thing
<dobey> because, circular deps are bad, mmkay
<dobey> well, is past time for me to get off here
<dobey> later all
<nessita> bye dobey
<ralsina> EOD for me as well
 * alecu is back
<alecu> we will not have circular dependency problems with the webclient and the tunnel, because the webclient will be in sso, but will not use the tunnel_client.
<alecu> txweb.Webclient instances will take a "reactor" optional parameter that will be set to "tunnel_client" only when being used by SD.
<alecu> so, dobey: don't worry about that :-)
<nessita> alecu: anda!
<alecu> nessita, what anda?
<nessita> alecu: your branch
<alecu> náis!
<nessita> alecu: have you tried testing it without having squid installed?>
<nessita> (I do have squid)
<alecu> nessita, it does not matter if squid is installed, right? it only matters if gsettings point to it.
<alecu> nessita, I've tested with gsettings pointing at the squid, and with gsettings set to "none"
<nessita> ack
<nessita> alecu: ok, approving
<nessita> good work!
<nessita> and I need to run vbery fast to pilates now
<alecu> bye!
<nessita> byeeeeee
#ubuntuone 2012-03-13
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! :D
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, I added the test to heck if the app name is correct
<mandel> gatox, can you approve it now ;)
<gatox> mandel, yes! can you give me the link
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-app-name/+merge/97071
<mandel> gatox, what is the lib we should be using instead of xdg?
<gatox> mandel, mmmm not sure about the lib, what i know if that info we should get it from sso
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'll look there then
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to have lunch, will be back in 30 mins mor or less (depends on the waiter)
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i see you have fanzy lunchs
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> gatox, on tuesdays I go with the people at the office :P
<gatox> ahhhh
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> hello gatox!
<briancurtin> me
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> oh, I think we're an hour off
<urbanape> stupid DST
<gatox> BACK!
<urbanape> welcome back, briancurtin
<briancurtin> hey urbanape
<urbanape> progress was not exactly made in your absence.
 * mandel back!
<mandel> briancurtin, urbanape you are hehehe
<briancurtin> so the standup is in one hour, or it already happened (i'm horrible at time changes)
<mandel> briancurtin, in an hour :)
<mandel> briancurtin, it is at 3 pm utc
<briancurtin> nice. even though it's only ever +1 or -1, it becomes incredibly hard math for some reason
<mandel> briancurtin, the trick is to set the time indicator to have both and if you use the company google calendar to set the alarm to use utc
<mandel> ralsina, ping?
<briancurtin> i need a sun dial
<briancurtin> urbanape: no biggie. where we left off with the FS stuff and what its capabilities are was not too encouraging of it being a nice easy effort
<dobey> briancurtin: the trick is to just be a slacker and wait for nessita to ping you about the standup :)
<alecu> hello all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<dobey> hola alecu
<dobey> alecu: why should the webclient calls go through the proxy tunnel process, instead of just direct through the proxy?
<alecu> dobey, only the webclient calls made from syncdaemon go thru the tunnel.
<alecu> dobey, otherwise we would need to use either qtnetwork or libsoup from syncdaemon.
<mandel> dobey, she is not working today
<mandel> alecu, dobey what happened with the openssl issue?
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<dobey> mandel: ralsina mailed legal afaik
<mandel> ralsina, I was going to ask you about openssl :)
<ralsina> dobey: I mailed cristian and chipaca who are near legal
<ralsina> I will bring it up in today's mgmt talk and then it will probably go to legal
<ralsina> welcome back briancurtin!
<mandel> alecu, dobey any idea on how to use openssl to get the hash used to sign a cert?
<briancurtin> hello all :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: in about 2 hours we need to talk a lot about prepping a windows release for next week
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good, can mumble if you want
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, so in 2:09 save me a spot
<alecu> briancurtin, ralsina: make sure we get lots of testing on the proxy stuff on windows
<alecu> briancurtin, ralsina: and also, I think we should make a new .exe with the tunnel process used for proxying syncdaemon.
<alecu> mandel, what ssl "hash" do you need?
<mandel> alecu, second point from here: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Cert_override.txt
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<mandel> alecu, or I can simply ignore it
<alecu> mandel, "hash algorithm OID" ?
<dobey> mandel: i don't know
<alecu> mandel, perhaps you need point 3? point 2 is the ID of an algorithm
<mandel> alecu, yes, although I can get the OID from that list, I'm more interested in the hash algorithm SHA1 etc..
<mandel> alecu, yes, I wanted to first make sure it was hard to get that so that I had a reason to ignore point 2
<Chipaca> ralsina: about ssl?
<Chipaca> ralsina: or about what, re legal?
<mandel> briancurtin, ralsina the integration tests for squid3 do not work in windows.. in theory everything should work ok..
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes siree, I did
<ralsina> Chipaca: about having to add an exception to our licenses to allow linking openssl
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> yep
<Chipaca> ok, pre-meeting break for me
<dobey> mandel: what are we doing with cert_override.txt?
<mandel> dobey, pinned certs until there is support for that on thekeyring, that is a ref of a text files that does the same
<mandel> dobey, so that I don't have to reinvent the wheel
<dobey> mandel: so you're implementing the same file format?
<mandel> dobey, yes
<alecu> mandel, why do you need the exact same format?
<mandel> alecu, I don't need it, I wanted to make it as close as possible to just say, look we do it like that
<dobey> mandel: i don't think openssl knows about that format. you'd have to handle converting to that OID and back
<mandel> alecu, nothing else, I can always ignore the has algo and just keep the fingerprint which is more than enough
<alecu> mandel, so, what class of objects do you get from qtnetwork or libsoup?
<mandel> alecu, I get the ssl pem which I can convert to a openssl object
<gatox> mandel, alecu do you guys know if launchpad is disabled in this moment or something?? i can't create a new branch
<dobey> sigh, nessita.
<mandel> lol
<dobey> she claimed a review on my branch, and hasn't reviewed it, and is off today
<gatox> dobey, half day
<gatox> dobey, she is reading the emails
<gatox> dobey, do you know if there is any problem or something with launchpad?
<alecu> mandel, like this, right? QSslCertificate::toPem()
<mandel> gatox, afaik there is not
<gatox> i'm trying to submit a new branch and i can't
<gatox> :S
<mandel> alecu, yes and raw_cert.props.certificate_pem
<dobey> gatox: not afaik
<alecu> mandel, great.
<dobey> gatox: submit as in push, or as in propose?
<mandel> alecu, I'm using pem to centralize the code that gets the details rather than using each of the libs
<alecu> mandel, and what are you using to turn those into pyssl objects?
<alecu> mandel, that sounds right
<gatox> dobey, as in trying to create the branch from the web page with "submit new code"
<mandel> alecu, from OpenSSL.crypto import load_certificate, FILETYPE_PEM
<mandel> alecu, then load_certificate(cert_pem, FILETYPE_PEM)
<dobey> gatox: oh i think something changed on lp recently and the "create a branch" link on the web site doesn't work
<gatox> dobey, yep..... i see
<alecu> mandel, the args are reversed, right?
<gatox> dobey, i'll do it manually
<alecu> mandel, load_certificate(type, buffer)
<dobey> gatox: if you just make a local branch and push it, it works
<briancurtin> ralsina: can we move the windows call before or after you were planning it? at about 16:40 UTC i need to go to a doctor's appt
<mandel> alecu, yes, sorry :P
<alecu> mandel, great.
<dobey> gatox: manually? using the web site is "manual." why would you ever use the link on the web site to create a branch?
<mandel> alecu, said it from the top of my head
<ralsina> briancurtin: after is ok, just ping me when you have a slot
<dobey> i hope it goes away for good
<gatox> dobey, i was used to that
<alecu> mandel, and that returns a X509 object?
<mandel> alecu, yep, which has all the info (O, CN, L, ST etc..) plus the fingerprint
<mandel> alecu, CN is usually the domain name (Common Name)
<alecu> mandel, the fingerprint should be X509.digest("sha1"), right?
<alecu> I'm looking at: http://packages.python.org/pyOpenSSL/openssl-x509.html
<mandel> alecu, hmm let me double check, I think you are right and I just had a major brain fuck..
<mandel> alecu, yes, you are right.. oh my what an embarrassment, I'll take it form here :)
<gatox> ralsina, when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/check-cut-off/+merge/97231 (qt thing)
<ralsina> gatox: sure, but I am on call for a while
<gatox> ralsina, no problem, is not urgent
<ralsina> gatox: and alecu's branches have priority (if they still need reviews)
<alecu> gatox, reviews are veeeery welcome! let me find the link.
<gatox> alecu, i have both of your branches opened already
<alecu> gatox, cool
<gatox> alecu, i'll do both now
<alecu> gatox, the first one to review is the ussoc one
<gatox> alecu, ack
<alecu> gatox, since the u1-client branch depends on that ussoc branch
<alecu> gatox, also, for the u1-client branch it would be right to do some IRL testing. Let me know when you are reviewing it and I can give you some tips on how to test it IRL.
<gatox> alecu, great, thanks
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<urbanape> me
<gatox> alecu, dobey ?
<alecu> me\
<gatox> mandel, go.... dobey is last, and i think ralsina is in a cal
<gatox> call
<mandel> DONE: Added missing tests for appname branch in control panel. Refactored the webclients to certralize where the cert info is found by passing the pem to the base class.
<mandel> TODO: Finish pinned cert file implementation (had a stupid brain fuck moment). Propose move to next bug.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel passes the rugby ball to briancurtin
<dobey> oh oops
<ralsina> yes, I skip
<briancurtin> DONE: pycon
<briancurtin> TODO: pick up where i left off, catch up on email, mumble with ralsina, work towards windows release
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Review for nessita, Proposed a branch for the enhanced check box being cut off at the right border.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> alecu's reviews and keep fixing more ui bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> urbanape, go
<urbanape> DONE: Got the release for U1 Music iOS out.
<urbanape> TODO: Back in the saddle.
<urbanape> BLOCK: My brain.
<urbanape> alecu: you're next
<alecu> DONE: finished with bug #929212, branches up for review
<alecu> TODO: use authentication in tunnel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 929212 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Tunnel webservice calls if proxy is enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929212
<dobey> λ DONE: poked more about installer image, bug #953062, bug #942025
<dobey> λ TODO: finish installer, bug #951425, bug #934206
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 953062 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Font and sizes are hard-coded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953062
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 942025 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "The email address font is too small" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942025
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 951425 in Ubuntu One for Rhythmbox "Ubuntu One plugin has problems when being enable/disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951425
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 934206 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "track duplication from RB-U1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934206
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: I've been doing some reading on FSevents and /dev/fsevents
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: did you end up deciding which one to use?
<mandel> briancurtin, small question about open on windows, does it make any diff between a and w when opening a file?
<urbanape> I'm still leaning towards watchdog, but I'd like to see how it does with file events in large directories.
<alecu> urbanape, by watchdog you mean this one? http://support.apple.com/kb/TA20622?viewlocale=en_US
<urbanape> nope
<briancurtin> mandel: you mean when opening an existing file or opening a new file with 'a' or 'w'?
<urbanape> alecu: http://packages.python.org/watchdog/
<urbanape> abstracts FSEvents, inotify, and the Windows stuff.
<mandel> briancurtin,  both
<urbanape> (but we'd only use it for OS X right now)
<alecu> urbanape, ok.
<briancurtin> mandel: i'm not aware of anything in that area that operates differently on windows than it should on *nix
<briancurtin> just the typical append vs. write behavior
<alecu> urbanape, it seems to use FSEvents as the backend, so it will surely have the same drawbacks regarding changes in files... right?
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, then I'll toss a b there just in case
<dobey> alright, i should get some lunch. bbiab
<alecu> urbanape, and I don't think kqueue looks useful, since it would need to open for monitoring each and every file in the Ubuntu One folder plus the UDFs... it does not scale.
<mandel> alecu, urbanape I would not even get close to kqueue
<mandel> altough it make the port to bsd closer!
<urbanape> alecu: yes (about FSEvents).
<alecu> mandel, "open eeeeeevery file in the folders watched by SD"
<alecu> mandel, it makes no sense for us!
<mandel> alecu, I know, that is why I would not get close to it :)
<urbanape> in my opinion, that it abstracts away inotify and the Windows system means it could *potentially* be used on all platforms (and become something we don't have to own)
 * gatox lunch...... brb
<alecu> urbanape, that sounds reasonable, but I doubt that having to rehash every file in a directory every time one file changes would perform reasonably well.
<alecu> urbanape, from what I've read it might make sense to have a small daemon reading everything from /dev/fsevents and filtering what's interesting to us
<alecu> even though it has to run as root :-(
<urbanape> I wonder if Apple ditched folders in iCloud because move events are typically handled so badly.
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: you guys have probably read this ars article that talks about FSEvents and /dev/fsevents:
<alecu> http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2007/10/mac-os-x-10-5.ars/7
<briancurtin> alecu: havent seen it, thanks for the link
<alecu> briancurtin, that's the article that convinced me that we should be using /dev/fsevents if we want to have decent performance for this.
<briancurtin> ooh, mentions of NEXTSTEP already - i used to use GNUStep as a (graphical) reminder of NeXT days :)
<mandel> just read: Yo no digo que esa chica sea un poco suelta, solo digo que si su entrepierna tuviera contraseña, serí­a '1234'
<mandel> sorry, I'm to lazy to translate it :P
<ralsina> alecu: you still needing reviews?
<alecu> ralsina, looks like I still do! for the two branches "ready for review" here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/929207
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 929207 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Proxy "tunnel" for syncdaemon" [High,In progress]
<ralsina> alecu: ok, doing one
<alecu> ralsina, btw: I've just got a call from the state sponsored kinder right around the corner, that there's an opening, so we'll be changing Amelia's kinder. That means that my schedule will be hell for the next couple of weeks... :P
<ralsina> alecu: well, it's probably for the best long term
<ralsina> having kinder around the corner is niiiice ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, for the shorter term too, since we'll skip paying the private kinder :-)
<alecu> ralsina, also: the -sso branch goes first, since the u1-client branch depends on it.
<gatox> alecu, this one gave me a lint issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/updated-txweb/+merge/97119
<alecu> gatox, can you please paste it?
<gatox> alecu, just this:
<gatox> == Python Lint Notices ==
<gatox> ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/common.py:
<gatox>     247:  [W0511] TODO
<gatox> alecu, except for that..... it's a +1 from me
<alecu> gatox, I'll fix that, and thanks!
<gatox> alecu, let me know, when it's fixed so i can approve it
<alecu> gatox, are you brave enough to take on the following branch?
<gatox> alecu, of course..... i'll start the review of the other one right now
<alecu> gatox, the funny thing is that my branch does not touch that file :P
<alecu> gatox, can you check if that lint notice also shows up on trunk?
<gatox> alecu, yes..... just a minute
<gatox> alecu, yep..... it's in trunnk
<gatox> alecu, approving
<alecu> gatox, that TODO is probably being fixed in one of mandel's current branches.
<mandel> gatox, alecu yes, is begin fixed, and TODOs do not brake tests, they are just printed out
<mandel> aka u1lint returns 0
<gatox> alecu, no problem..... i already approve your branch, now i'm branching the other one, run the test, review the codem and i'll ping you if i need to test it IRL
<gatox> alecu, i haven't done it in a while.... for u1-client with an specific u1-sso..... is it ./autogen.sh --uses=path/to/sso =
<alecu> gatox, I'm finishing with the review of your branch, and I also got lint warnings!
<gatox> alecu, my branch?
<alecu> ./autogen.sh --with-sso /home/alecu/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/branch_name
<alecu> gatox, ^
<gatox> alecu, thanks!...... which branch?
<alecu> gatox, make sure to include the whole path (it sometimes not work with ~/)
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> gatox, check-cut-off
<alecu> gatox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/882006/
<gatox> alecu, weird.... it didn't show anything when i run the tests here
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm a day off - doc appt is tomorrow. i'm free for the call when you are
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, I need to wrap up a few things first
<briancurtin> no problem
<alecu> gatox, that's on precise, updated yesterday (I think)
<gatox> alecu, i'll update again
<gatox> alecu, thanks
<urbanape> briancurtin: want to sync up after your windows release call?
<briancurtin> urbanape: that sounds good
<urbanape> cool
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> briancurtin: mumble?
<briancurtin> ralsina: logging in
<briancurtin> urbanape: i'm in mumble whenever you have a few minutes
<urbanape> cool, brt
<urbanape> k, I'm in Desktop Plus
<gatox> alecu, which would be the proper way to test your u1-client branch IRL?
<dobey> gatox: in a manner not totally unlike that of advancing the story in Monkey Island
<gatox> dobey, what?
<gatox> :P
<dobey> heh
<alecu> gatox, look behind you! A three headed monkey!
<alecu> dobey, how appropriate, you fight like a cow.
<dobey> heh
<gatox> jejee
<alecu> gatox, so: first you need to install a squid
<ralsina> That's the second biggest stone monkey head I ever saw!
<alecu> gatox, then you need to use syncdaemon in the branch, both thru the proxy and without using the proxy.
<gatox> alecu, ah...... it's not going to be easy.....
<ralsina> gatox: use my squid!
<gatox> ralsina, ah! right!
<alecu> gatox, a default squid install should be fine.
<gatox> ralsina, how can i do that?
<ralsina> gatox: configure proxy ip address 184.82.108.14
<alecu> gatox, if you install the squid3 package it starts a proxy on localhost:3128
<ralsina> gatox: port 8888
<dobey> first you ask, then you find out alecu is sad, and then you do a bunch of stuff and find out he needs a beer, so you buy him a beer, then you find out you need squid, but squid is unhappy, so you have to reconfigure it
<ralsina> gatox: and let me set a user/password for you
<gatox> alecu, and then you ask why it's always difficult to get reviewers!!
<gatox> jejejeje
<gatox> alecu, ok, i'm using ralsina proxy now
<alecu> gatox, ok, now you need to start Syncdaemon like this:
<alecu> U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=.:~/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/updated-txweb/ bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<alecu> gatox, (before that you should configure the proxies in the system settings, of course)
<gatox> alecu, done
<alecu> gatox, once it's running, try doing "u1sdtool -c" so it connects. Then "u1sdtool -s" to see that it has reached the QUEUE_MANAGER state
<gatox> alecu, yep!
<ralsina> alecu: we support http_proxy=http://user:pass@1.2.3.4/ right?
<alecu> ralsina, env vars? probably not yet.
<alecu> gatox, u1sdtool --publish-file=~/Ubuntu\ One/folder/file.txt
<alecu> gatox, and check the web to see if the file was published.
<alecu> gatox, u1sdtool --offer-share ~/Ubuntu\ One/folder/ gatox@gmail.com shared_folder view
<alecu> gatox, and check the web or your email to see if the folder was offered.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<gatox> alecu, yes!
<gatox> alecu, it's working!
<gatox> \o/
<ralsina> yay! I have now gatox's credentials! Nah, just kidding ;-)
 * gatox faints
<alecu> gatox, finally.... we need to check get_public_files, but it does not have an u1sdtool option
<mandel> ok, I need to go EOD here, catch you all tom!
<dobey> ralsina: what the heck is setFontWeight() in Qt?
<gatox> mandel, bye
<gatox> alecu, so...... what we do that?
<mandel> alecu, if you need any reviews tom CET morning let me know
<mandel> via email
<ralsina> dobey: allegedly, thing to set the font's weight
<ralsina> mandel: you moved one hour earlier?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think we're using that right
<ralsina> dobey: we should not be using that
<alecu> gatox, I usually do it with d-feet
<mandel> ralsina, ein? I always go at my 6:30 on tuesdays..
<ralsina> dobey: without a VERY good reason
<gatox> ralsina, isn't that something you use to set the font from normall to bold or something likke that?
<gatox> ralsina, i don't remember exactly
<alecu> gatox, do you have d-feet installed?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<ralsina> mandel: I was wondering if you aremoving to DST or something
<dobey> ralsina: i am seeing a bunch of it in sso. i guess i'll just remove them too
<mandel> ralsina, not yet :)
<alecu> gatox, great. go to com.ubuntuone.Syncdaemon in the session bus
<alecu> gatox, and look for /publicfiles
<gatox> alecu, i'm already there
<mandel> ralsina, I'm still UTC +1
<ralsina> mandel: ok, thanks
<alecu> gatox, execute this method: iface: com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.PublicFiles method: get_public_files()
<gatox> alecu, should i get something? it says: 'This method did not return anything'
<mandel> ralsina, there is like 4 hours earlier, right?
<ralsina> mandel: 2:25PM right now
<ralsina> mandel: so yes
<alecu> gatox, yes. But the sd log would show the public files
<gatox> alecu, and the console says: 2012-03-13 14:25:19,306 - twisted - INFO - Stopping factory <HTTPClientFactory: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/api/public_files>
<alecu> gatox, (they are returned not in the call, but in a separate signal)
<alecu> gatox, something like: AQ_PUBLIC_FILES_LIST_OK, kwargs: {'public_files': [{'public_url': 'http://ubuntuone.com/1IpJvcAhD0zV2MjOC3k2sl', 'node_id': '6fbb435c-2650-4d15-9480-cd1b1ba38dae', 'volume_id': ''}, {'public_url': 'http://ubuntuone.com/7kiDLJg2SeW3F17WrQiADx', 'node_id': 'fb71d997-d9ac-439e-8cd5-41dda0a1e6cf', 'volume_id': ''}, {'public_url': 'http://ubuntuone.com/4cpiEexLtKKvf2F6j079VD', 'node_id': '2b102f89-f5dc-4f49-85d4-38131fad3583', 'volume_id
<alecu> ': ''}]}
<mandel> ralsina, ok, catch you tom, I need to walk the dog, visit the brother and rugby..
<alecu> gatox, if that shows up on SD logs, it means that the webcalls worked ok.
<alecu> gatox, and to finish the IRL test, stop SD, disable proxies, and repeat all three calls.
<alecu> gatox, I need to *run* to the new kinder. I'll catch up in an hour.
<gatox> alecu, that work
<alecu> \o/
<dobey> ralsina: ah, for some reason the .ui files had a bunch of <weight>75</weight> in them, which didn't seem right, and the generated _ui.py files thus had setFontWeight(75) which made no sense
<gatox> alecu, i'll test again and approve it...... GREAT WORK!
<gatox> alecu, again without the proxy i mean
<alecu> gatox, graaaaacias!
<alecu> COOL
<ralsina> dobey: hmmmm
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that weight isnot default
<dobey> ralsina: i would presume it is supposed to mean "make it bold"
<ralsina> dobey: not even
<ralsina> dobey: bold is 100 IIRC
<dobey> ralsina: all the affected cases also had <bold>true</bold>
<dobey> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qfont.html#Weight-enum says 75 is bold
<dobey> ralsina: so… https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/system-font/+merge/97264
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then
<dobey> ralsina: sso also will need a separate qss for windows
<ralsina> dobey: affect it on the other bug
<dobey> yep, am about to
<ralsina> So far, it's just QApplication.instance.setFont("Ubuntu")
<ralsina> dobey: will review after lunch
<dobey> sure
<dobey> all add nessita to it also
<ralsina> yes please
<dobey> you know, if we had done nothing in the way of features this cycle, we at least made a huge step forwarad in managing bugs and releases, i think
<jalcine> +1
<dobey> also, yet another branch:
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/man-typo/+merge/97259
<ralsina> dobey: +1 and I think you can merge it with one review
<dobey> aye, it's trivial
<dobey> ralsina: btw. openssl exception? :)
<ralsina> dobey: gimme 5'
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> dobey: stupid question, how can I see the UI in your SSO changes? Start that SSO and try to re-login?
<dobey> you can run both bits from the tree, and just run ubuntu-sso-login-qt with args for a different app name and such, i guess
<ralsina> dobey: can't see the changes because with the ubuntu font everything is bold ayway
<ralsina> dobey: removeing the ubuntu family from the Qss, I get that the page titles are now not bold. So I think you should undo that.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i didn't un-bold anything that was set to bold
<dobey> afaik anyway
<dobey> ralsina: i wonder if it was only bold by accident before?
<ralsina> No, I think that was intentional
<ralsina> dobey: the titles are now less prioritized than the field labels, let me show you
<ralsina> dobey: http://ubuntuone.com/1Ckpt7IpnHToCZ0sRGE4Z2
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm. +TITLE_STYLE = u'<span style="font-size:large;">%s</span>' should maybe be x-large or xx-large then?
<dobey> also, wow why is no padding :(
<ralsina> yeah, probably xx-large and bold
<ralsina> or x-large and bold
<dobey> so i think the bold before was by accident
<dobey> why are we ever setting font size in a <span> though, really
<dobey> pretty sure xx-large works fine in the qss too
<dobey> oh it was being set in there
<dobey> as 20px instead of 24px
<ralsina> dobey: can I get an opinion on how lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweaks looks?
<ralsina> dobey: has a bunch of styling fixes, mostly for what happens when things get focus
<ralsina> gatox: you too ^
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<dobey> ralsina: i'm going to guess it's going to hate the theme i'm using currently :)
<ralsina> dobey: it should hate it less than trunk :-)
<dobey> also, it is hard to make stuff look "right" according to design
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> but it's a brave attempt, ifI can say so myself
<dobey> i'm talking about the installer
<gatox> ralsina, it's looks really nice!
<ralsina> dobey: installer, ok
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> gatox: my main worry is the top button sizes, I can't find the right tweak there yet
<ralsina> dobey: anything I can help/give feedback on?
<ralsina> dobey: I know you know it, but as a reminder designs are not supposed to be pixel-accurate
<gatox> ralsina, do you mean "get more storage" and that?
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> now they are kind of "minimal" in width and before they were always the same width (and I don't know why ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not trying to make it pixel-perfect. trying to make it not look like crap for me, while staying reasonably close to design :-/
<ralsina> dobey: gotcha
<dobey> it's much harder to do with this new layout
<dobey> the old layout was easy
<dobey> it worked. it looked nice no matter what your font size was
<alecu> gatox, ping
<alecu> gatox, I see that your branch uses assertGreater
<gatox> alecu, pong
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> gatox, and for your branch you had to add a pylint disable to the code...
<gatox> alecu, aja
<alecu> gatox, I've found that assert{Greater|Less} are new in python 2.7
<gatox> alecu, ahh..... and what should i use instead? do you know?
<alecu> gatox, and we have not used any of those in any code in sd. It's only used once in sso, also with a pylint disable.
<alecu> gatox, we would probably want to run this code on lucid at some point
<alecu> gatox, and I'm not sure if we have 2.7 on lucid.
<alecu> gatox, to be safe, I would use "assertTrue(x>y)"
<alecu> gatox, but let's see if we have 2.7 on lucid first.
<gatox> alecu, ok.... i'll change both uses of assertGreater
<alecu> gatox, lucid is 2.6.5
<gatox> alecu, ok, i'll modify that now
<gatox> ralsina, i've try to find something in the ui for u1-cp-tweaks.... but there isn't anything that i would modify.... at least for me, looks ok in that way
<ralsina> gatox: cool :-)
<ralsina> gatox: I will wait or lisette's and natalia's feedback tomorrow and propose
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> gatox, other than that, the branch looks good.
<gatox> alecu, cool
<gatox> alecu, now i'll fix those details
<dobey> also, the text-scaling-factor setting is like the most useless setting ever
<ralsina> dobey: is that a gtk thing?
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> well pango i guess
<dobey> and firefox doesn't use it
<gatox> alecu, i changed those things to assertTrue now...... already pushed
<dobey> and presumably neither does qt
<alecu> gatox, great
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/freezebreaker/+merge/97289
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<ralsina> dobey: want to do screenshots for design, or want me to since I have a more default theme?
<ralsina> well, qt doesn't use pango, so...
<dobey> ralsina: no, but i expect an XSetting gets set on the root window for the scale factor, so that qt can pick it up
<dobey> but maybe qt doesn't have a font scaling factor thing
<ralsina> dobey: never had heard of it, to be honest. I should have :-)
<ralsina> dobey: so, good work on implementing that design!
<dobey> anyway, back to 1.0 and small font size specifications instead
<ralsina> dobey: about screenies?
<dobey> ralsina: please do
<dobey> oh qt. you hath failed in your qss thing
<ralsina> dobey: what happened?
<dobey> font-size: xx-large; doesn't work in the qss
<ralsina> There, mailed all the relevant people about the -installer branch, let's not merge it without design's blessing
<ralsina> dobey: then you have to set it on the text. ;-/
<ralsina> but yeah, the limits on text sizes are stupid
<ralsina> no percentages makes no sense
<dobey> well, at least that doesn't work in both places
<ralsina> yeah
<dobey> but only having xx-large work in only one way is dumb
<ralsina> but the qss docs do say "just px and pt"
<dobey> and makes the code needlessly more complex
<ralsina> so at least it's documented
<gatox> eod here! see you tomorrow!
<jalcine> o/
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<ralsina> dobey: just tried u1-installer fromyour branch and it gets stuck, and shows this in console: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62257/
<dobey> fml
<ralsina> ok, gotta go. See y'all tomorrow!
<dobey> ralsina: it works fine here :-/
<dobey> man, i don't know what happened to evolution, or gtk recently, but gtkhtml is seriously broken with regards to mouse clicks in the message display :(
<dobey> later all
<ralsina> dobey: if it helps, ubuntuone-control-panel-qt was *not* installed by the installer (and installed just fine via apt-get) so it looks like it's thinking it finished early or something
#ubuntuone 2012-03-14
<jalcine> Since U1's done in Qt now, anyone has tips for translations?
<ralsina> jalcine: it's a bit late so I am not sure if I will get this right, but basically we are not using the Qt translation mechanisms, it's being translated using gettext just as it was before
<ralsina> jalcine: not sure what kind of tips you need though
<jalcine> Wanted to know if there's a way to get it exported (like with po files) so I could upload them to Launchpad for translations.
<jalcine> I know that I could export them and have translators use Qt Linguist.
<ralsina> jalcine: we are using po files, not linguist
<jalcine> Hmm, there should be a middle ground out there.
<jalcine> I'll search, thanks nonetheless.
<ralsina> jalcine: my knowledge there is very superficial, you probably want dobey tomorrow morning
<jalcine> I'll memoserv him
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Pi Day! :D
<psypher246> hi ubuntuone team, any update on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-python/+bug/711162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711162 in dbus-python (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-login crashed with ValueError in call_async(): Unable to guess signature from an empty dict" [High,Confirmed]
<psypher246> still unable to login to u1
<ralsina> psypher246: wehave not seen the changes in the bug since april of last year since it's not marked as affecting ubuntu one
<ralsina> psypher246: any chance you can post your logs there?
<psypher246> ralsina: syncdaemon.log
<psypher246> ?
<ralsina> psypher246: no, ubuntu-sso-client.log
<ralsina> psypher246: you on Precise ?
<psypher246> ralsina: yes on precise, wher do i find that log, it's not in .cache/ubuntuone/log/
<ralsina> psypher246: let me check
<ralsina> psypher246: the logs in .cache/sso
<ralsina> psypher246: I gave you the name of the log on the windows client, my bad!
<psypher246> sso-client.log
<psypher246> or the gui one?
<psypher246> sso-client-gui.log
<ralsina> both please
<ralsina> just in case
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883054/
<psypher246> gui one is blank
<ralsina> psypher246: does software center work for you?
<psypher246> yup
<ralsina> oh, look at the time, have to take my son to school!
<ralsina> psypher246: too bad rye doesn't seem to be around, I can help you in about 2 hours :-(
<psypher246> ok cool, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, morning! any news about the openssl issue?
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, buenas!
<nessita> hola gatox! conflict resolved :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok..... reviewing....
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<nessita> hola mandel, how is it going?
<mandel> nessita, good, nearly done with all the pinned certs code, but I'd like to know what happened with the openssl issue since I'm using it
<mandel> nessita, is it ok, or do I have to look at something else?
<nessita> mandel: as far as I understand from our talk, is ok to use it
<nessita> mandel: we're already using it for storage-protocol
<mandel> nessita, ok, so I'll continue with it.. 'me quitas un peso de encima' I though we added a new dependency
<nessita> mandel: me too, but seems like not :-)
 * mandel is relieved
<gatox> nessita, juaz...... i fix the same method _validate from current_user_page (like in your branch) in the branch i'm working on right now
<nessita> lol
<gatox> nessita, i'm finishing with your review, but just wanted to let you know, that i'm working on this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/951584 ..... duanedesiign and ralsina talk to me about this yesterday... and it is the same issue that perrito was having
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 951584 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Cannot sign in to Ubuntu One - "Sign in" button disabled" [High,In progress]
<mandel> nessita, I have some questions regarding the pinned certs and the fact that the lib will be used by more than one application, I fear there might be race conditions if we store them in a file..
<mandel> nessita, I'm going to write an email for you, alecu and ralsina before I propose the branch since it would be terrible to have issues in that area
<gatox> nessita, about your branch, it's a +1 from me..... just one question, wouldn't be better to do instead of: enabled = bool(correct_mail and password) ........ something like: enabled = correct_mail and bool(password) ...... it's a silly change, but i don't know, it seems more clear for me
<nessita> everyone: I'm mumble, will get back to you
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> gatox: is correct_email a bool already?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<psypher246> gatox: thanks for that bug number, was talking to ralsina earlier about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/711162 bug but my issues actually looks like 951584
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711162 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-login crashed with ValueError in call_async(): Unable to guess signature from an empty dict" [High,Confirmed]
<nessita> gatox: then yes
<nessita> gatox: will change
<ralsina> anyone needs reviews before I turn into windows-man?
<gatox> ralsina, nop
<nessita> ralsina: yes!!!
<ralsina> nessita: hit me!
<dobey> ubot5: bug #951584
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 951584 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Cannot sign in to Ubuntu One - "Sign in" button disabled" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951584
<gatox> psypher246, ok!
<dobey> ah
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/reusable-headers/+merge/97129
<ralsina> dobey: I just set freezebreaker to approved with rtgratnt's +1
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: but it does fail for me by not installing u1cp-qt
<nessita> gatox: added this bug to your queue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/955010
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 955010 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Qt UI: "wrong captcha solution" error is not being displayed" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> ralsina: it works here :(
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> dobey: maybe I can help debug somehow?
 * mandel rebooting due to updates
<nessita> gatox: so, which bug you're working on now?
<gatox> nessita, i was with this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/951584 which i can't reproduce but i was going to do some changes, and initialize the ui before calling the backend.... at least that was the workaround that works for perrito
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 951461 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "duplicate for #951584 Sign-in button is not active" [High,In progress]
<nessita> gatox: I'm marking that bug as dup of the ussoc bug, since is a bug in ussoc
<gatox> yes
<gatox> nessita, so..... should i keep working on that one?
<nessita> gatox: so, can you please attach this bug to the branch instead? bug #951461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 951461 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Sign-in button is not active" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951461
<nessita> gatox: yes, do you know what is causing that?
<gatox> nessita, no..... i was talking with perrito the other day about this, and his workaround was to call the connect_ui before the yield operation that gets the backend.... i was going to do that, so we are sure that we initialize everything before we start playing with asynchronous operations... also, i added a new log so you know when you enter to seetup_page, and when you leave, because in this cases that doesn't work it seems that the metho
<gatox> d is not being executed completely
<nessita> gatox: I have another theory... I think we should not "enable" the UI untill we get the backend ready
<nessita> gatox: otherwise we may show an enabled UI to the user that will do nothing
<nessita> gatox: because, if connect_ui is not being called... what's happening underneath?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... but in this cases we were never getting the backend or something it seems.... so the user is going to see a disable ui forever..... if we enable the ui..... but the backend doesn't exists, the user is going to see an actual error that can report.....
<gatox> bah.... i see this that way
<nessita> gatox: what actual error? :-)
<nessita> are we getting any error?
<gatox> nessita, the user is going to get an error when trying to use the backend fail
<nessita> gatox: perhaps we should handle errors when trying to connect to the ui... I don't think we're doing that
<gatox> yes..... is not going to be very useful either
<nessita> gatox: the thing is that the error is getting lost now
<nessita> gatox: is not like the user does not see it
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll review all the operationns in the setup_page, and check what might cause an exception or something and see how to deal with that
<gatox> do you agree?
<nessita> gatox: yes, perhaps add try-except and do some "heavy" logging in the except block? also show a popup? (we're using popup for unexpected errors)
<gatox> nessita, roger that
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<gatox> nessita, let me know when you update your branch so i can approve it
<nessita> gatox: is updated
<gatox> nessita, approving....
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
 * mandel hates evolution.. crashed in the middle of editing an email!
<dobey> usse emacs
<mandel> dobey, nope, that would be worse
<mandel> dobey, by the way, have you managed to use lightdm? I have just update the system and I still have to use gdm..
<dobey> lightdm works for me; only problem i had is that it doesn't let me pick a language to use
<mandel> hm..
<dobey> mandel: i think gdm postinst might be broken, so when you do dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and choose lightdm, the config file it writes out, is wrong
<nessita> dobey: I like you branch about system-font, but it still needs some work in order to not to change the UI so much. Added comments to it.
<alecu> hello
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<ralsina> helloalecu!
<alecu> ralsina, all: I've just fancied a mask out of a brown paper bag.
<alecu> This is a day of shame for me.
<gatox> alecu, what happend?
<ralsina> alecu: ?
<alecu> It turns out that in the branches I pushed, I make syncdaemon use the tunnel. And the tunnel is checking if the proxy is enabled.
<alecu> but
<alecu> BUUUUUUT
<alecu> the tunnel is not *using* the proxy.
<gatox> CUACK
<alecu> I forgot to make QNetwork use the configured proxy.
<ralsina> No wonder it worked so smothly
<alecu> I found out yesterday late while working on a related branch.
<alecu> shame on me.
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on reusable headers
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: heh... I thought you were adding that to another branch
<gatox> brown_paper_dude, jejeej cool name
<brown_paper_dude> the good news: the fix is a small branch.
<brown_paper_dude> the bad news? SD is not reconnecting properly when disconnected while going thru the tunnel.
<brown_paper_dude> more good news? SD spent the whole night connected thru squid and it's still syncing properly.
<brown_paper_dude> (this time for real, I deleted all routes in the VM, and only squid was reachable)
<brown_paper_dude> so...
<brown_paper_dude> while trying to disconnect, SD reaches the "STANDOFF" state, and it stays there.
<brown_paper_dude> it seems that the tunnel is not disconnecting properly.
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: please note that the STANDOFF state is "special"
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, how much "special"?
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: each time SD disconnects, the waiting time will be increased
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: hum, I just noticed that the special states is, actually, WAITING
<brown_paper_dude> oh, ok.
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: STANDOFF needs the SYS_CONNECTION_LOST event, afaik
<brown_paper_dude> STANDOFF says: "description: waiting for connection to end"
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: did you check the svg doc diagram?
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, nope. Looking.
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: docs/states_connection.svg
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: wrong one, let me give you the good one
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: docs/states_manager.svg
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu, you've got mail. I have sent it to the mainling list too so that we have more eyes... let me know what you think and if you want to mumble about it
<mandel> now, I'm off to have lunch!
 * mandel lunch
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, perfect. So, according to the diagram the only way to leave the "STANDOFF" state is via SYS_CONNECTION_LOST, as you said before.
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: yes, so that's missing
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, this means that the tunnel is not propagating the disconnection, in some of the directions
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: seems that way :-)
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, either from the local to the remote or viceversa.
<nessita> yes
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, I still have a pending branch to do to check all disconnections, but I was planning on doing it *after* the main feature branches.
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, and I've not much time to finish the features already...
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: not sure what's your proposal :-/
<brown_paper_dude> nessita: I think we should mumble with ralsina, and come up with a plan.
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: ack. Shall we do it now?
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, I'm fetching the laptop.
<nessita> ralsina: are you available
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> I amnow
<brown_paper_dude> ralsina, the network driver in my laptop hanged up.
<ralsina> brown_paper_dude: he, I just did a "DISPLAY=:0 openbox --replace" nice day we're having ;-)
<bittin> New Ubuntu 1 user reporting in :)
<bittin> is there any way to publish a whole folder?
<ralsina> bittin: no, but you can share a folder with anyone with an email
<ralsina> bittin: but nt public public
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, can you join us on mumble?
<bittin> ralsina: ah okay
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: yeap, got blocked by a mumble stupidity
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> thisfred: your 1-1 is at the exact same time as nessita's can you move 45' later?
<thisfred> ralsina: sure thing
<thisfred> daylight saving time sucks
<thisfred> dine
<thisfred> done, even
<briancurtin> ralsina: with a one-line change, i got an bundle and installer built
<briancurtin> now, i still need to test that it *works*, but it went through the steps :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: hey! \o/
<briancurtin> it installs and seems to operate fine though, just from looking
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, ralsina: I've just checked, and the STANDOFF issue only happens when the tunnel is being used.
<nessita> brown_paper_dude: thanks for the info :-)
<brown_paper_dude> nessita, ralsina: if the proxies are off then SD disconnects and reconnects properly.
<ralsina> brown_paper_dude: then let's implement the plan we discussed
<brown_paper_dude> ack
<ralsina> brown_paper_dude: and  you can get rid of the paper bag
 * brown_paper_dude takes off his mask
 * alecu appears!
<nessita> un alecu>!
<dobey> ugh. think i have tarmac precisek kvm fixed now
<dobey> err
<dobey> s/k k//g
<ralsina> dobey: about the system-fonts branch for u1cp, this patch fixes the sidewidget (think you can see when you have no credentials), which had a fixed width: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62308/
 * mandel back
<ralsina> in any case, it scares me what "Sync, stream, share" may be like in dutch, and what would happen to the layout then
<mandel> dobey, using my keyboard?
<dobey> ralsina: ah ok. more literal design implementation :(
<ralsina> dobey: yep, but this one is our fault. I blame gatox ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: what about having those label set to wrap?
<nessita> me
<gatox> ralsina, what did i miss?
<gatox> me
<urbanape> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> mandel, alecu, ralsina, dobey? say me please
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm that may make it very very tall in some languages
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> I may set them to ellipsisize
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: half day off, first day at teaching duties, on Monday proposed a branch for ussoc to re-use the custom Header class for wizard pages from the u1cp
<nessita> TODO: more on adding wizard pages to the controlpanel
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Alecu's and Nessita's reviews. Bug #951584
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Bug #955010 and more UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 951461 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "duplicate for #951584 Sign-in button is not active" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951461
<gatox> urbanape, go
<dobey> meh
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955010 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Qt UI: "wrong captcha solution" error is not being displayed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955010
<urbanape> DONE: Buildout for mac installer is coming along, tests for the darwin port of ubuntu-sso-client
<urbanape> TODO: Wind up, get a proposal submitted
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> briancurtin: next
<briancurtin> DONE: email catch up, calls to get caught up on windows and mac stuff, VM tinkering, and got a bundle and installer built
<briancurtin> TODO: make sure the installer i built is actually functioning, look into how it works with proxies, test the root issue on XP
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: nada
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, UI tweaks, mgmt call, nessita 1-1, administrivia, and lots of smaller things. TODO: work on windows with briancurtin, fix things, reviews, etc. BlOCKED: no
<ralsina> MANDEL!
<mandel> DONE: Worked on pinned certs. I have a file based implementation and I don't like that approach. Sent email to people form here and ubunet-discuss.
<mandel> TODO: Decide what do with pinned certs. maybe mumble with nessita, alecu, dobey and ralsina. ask people for reviews.
<mandel> BLOCKED: by the above.
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: wore a brown paper bag
<alecu> TODO: fix to use proxy in tunnel, back to auth
<alecu> BLOCKED: Amelia's going to a new kinder, so messy schedule
<ralsina> mandel: create a folder, put one cert per file, named by the figerprint
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<nessita> alecu, mandel: can you please review this bug? is from a user that has proxy, so he's kinda testing our proxy support (he's having errors) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/951406 Error is:  "loading the certificates failed"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 951406 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Cannot connect to my account" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #682954, bug #953062 (sso), bug #944982
<dobey> λ TODO: tickets, appointment, bug #951425, bug #934206
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682954 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "Typo in man page for u1sdtool, "path's" to "paths"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682954
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 953062 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Font and sizes are hard-coded" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953062
<mandel> nessita, certainly!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944982 in ubuntuone-installer trunk "[UIFe] Changes to the ubuntuone-installer Splash Screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944982
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 951425 in Ubuntu One for Rhythmbox "Ubuntu One plugin has problems when being enable/disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951425
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934206 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "track duplication from RB-U1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934206
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. how big in the fingerprint.. I don't want to be dealing with crazy path issues on windows..
<alecu> mandel, re: pinned certs: how often are certs added?
<nessita> ok, eom I guess
<alecu> mandel, also: are certs "deleted" from that file at any point?
<ralsina> mandel: no idea
<alecu> mandel, my guess is opening with mode "a" would be enough.
<ralsina> alecu: and a lock
<mandel> alecu, should be very weird to have lots of them and at the moment, we do not delete
<ralsina> alecu: and handle lock failure
<mandel> alecu, I'm already using 'a' :)
<alecu> mandel, so, I don't think we should overcomplicate this
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I really don't want to be dealing with locks..
<ralsina> mandel: folder+files is lockless
<alecu> mandel, the only way to add to that file is when the user clicks on a button, right?
<ralsina> mandel: since moving files is atomical
<ralsina> atomic :-)
<alecu> ralsina, why "moving"?
<ralsina> alecu: you create the file in a tmp then move it in
<ralsina> alecu: that way file addition is atomic
<mandel> ralsina, do you want to bet something for that on windows?
<alecu> ralsina, perfect.
<ralsina> alecu: if two process try it, it never fails, and one wins
<mandel> alecu, yes, when the user click on the ssl dialog
<ralsina> mandel: it is. It's an old trick
<mandel> ralsina, I'm to young for old ticks ;)
<mandel> tricks*
<alecu> mandel, so, ralsina's solution sounds reasonable.
<mandel> ok
<alecu> mandel, one folder to hold them all, one file per certificate
<alecu> mandel, save them as a temp file in that same folder, and rename them after writing.
<mandel> alecu, s/folder/ring s/file/ring s/certificate/race
<alecu> mandel, what what what?
<mandel> alecu, got it, but temp file in the same folder, is not better in the systems temp
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: I need to go to kinder, I'll talk with you guys in a little while.
<mandel> alecu, a really really bad lord of the rings joke..
<alecu> mandel, they're taking the hobbits to isengard!
<mandel> OMG!
<alecu> mandel, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VznlDlNPw4Q
<alecu> kindertime!
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: what's the proper way of setting, in a qwizard, the next page to show and actually moving to that page? I tried:
<nessita>     199         self.nextId = self.pages[self.settings_page]
<nessita>     200         self.next()
<ralsina> ahhhh mate, the cause and solution of all problems!
<nessita> but I guess I screwed that up, since nextId is a method
<nessita> so I'm basically overriding a method
<ralsina> nessita: setNextId and next() I think :-)
<nessita> overwriting I mean :-D
<nessita> ah!
<mandel> nessita, looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/951406 there are a number of urllib2 calls and he is using the gtk panel in that error..
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 951406 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Cannot connect to my account" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nessita> ralsina: there is no setnextId in the doc
<ralsina> nessita: right, just checked
<nessita> mandel: oh uh, can you please ask to update? :-D
<ralsina> nessita: that's why I reimplemented nextId to return self._nextId
<mandel> nessita, yep, I'll take care of that bug, shall I assign it to me?
<gatox> nessita, npo.... there isn't a setNextId..... but maybe you can reimplemented in the wizard
<nessita> ralsina: why QT has this sucky corner cases?
<nessita> gatox: ack, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: because life is hard. And then you die.
<ralsina> nessita: let me think a second
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, I kinda liked the _next_id hack
<gatox> ralsina, nessita i think we can just have _next_id..... and return that from the nextId method reimplemented in the wizard
<nessita> gatox: yes, that was ralsina proposal, which I kinda liked :-) (given that qt will suck at this :-P)
<gatox> nessita, ¬¬
<ralsina> there was a reason why I did that, you know ;-)
<nessita> gatox: "??" -> what?
<briancurtin> ralsina: might be an effect of building the bundle/installer via a buildout-based setup, but starting cpanel causes syncdaemon to error out and log that it can't find twisted.web.client
<ralsina> nessita: so yes, basically it's reimplement nextId if you want a non-linear flow. And that _next_id thing is the easiest way
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay, packagig bug
<gatox> nessita, jeje i didn't say ??..... it was a different symbol.... like eyes partially closed
<dobey> ralsina: pushed your sidebar fix to the u1cp system-font branch
<ralsina> briancurtin: probably have to add twisted.web.client into the "big" setup.py
<nessita> gatox: unicode issues@ :-D
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thanks
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll try it
<gatox> nessita, i'm not going to fix them in xchat
<nessita> gatox: buuuuuu
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> gatox: LAZY
<gatox> jejeej
<ralsina> gatox: you have no projects for wednesday nights after 3PM, so get on with it
<ralsina> 3AM that is
<gatox> jejejeej
<ralsina> briancurtin: we also need to build a bunch of new exes now
<gatox> ralsina, now i have! i'm going to implement the search for files and get public links for your indicator.... you will see, is going to be awesome! :D
<ralsina> briancurtin: so check the bin/folders in the projects and let's add them to the setup.py as well
<ralsina> gatox: yay!
<ralsina> gatox: then we get to do it in C++!
<mandel> we are getting or first proxy bugs \o/
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool, i'll check and get them added
<mandel> is a peaty that is not for the correct control panel.. but well we are getting there :P
<gatox> ralsina, i'm ok with c++.... i don't have any problem.... should i do it in C++ directly?
<ralsina> gatox: too bad you can't drop things into indicators, or we could use it to *publish* files
<ralsina> gatox: no, after it's feature-complete
<ralsina> gatox: python is the prototype
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok.... i'll do it in python first then
<dobey> lets not do anything in C++, mkay
<ralsina> dobey: sunday project. neener neener.
<ralsina> on sundays I am allowed to be a cowboy.
<ralsina> And live dangerously. And use pointers.
<briancurtin> and templates, just to make it fun
<ralsina> briancurtin: indeed
<ralsina> partially specialized templates, even
<ralsina> if I feel daring
<dobey> vector templates
<ralsina> dobey: kinky you
<briancurtin> now im getting flashbacks of my old job. in meme form: template all the things!
<dobey> sounds like webkit/firefox
<gatox> nessita, ralsina i have this branch for review when you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-login-backend/+merge/97425
<gatox> nessita, ah! and i also have this one with the changes in the layout that we talk: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ugly-reset/+merge/96130
<nessita> gatox: will review later today both :-)
<ralsina> dobey: the system-fonts branch in u1cp really does make u1cp taller than acceptable. I want to have it, but we need to fix that, so can you put it in the back burner until tomorrow so I can give it some thought?
<dobey> ralsina: i guess it's the "account" or "settings" tab causing it
<ralsina> dobey: there is no reason for it, those tabs are freaking empty
<ralsina> dobey: I am guessing it's one of the hidden pages
<dobey> ralsina: the reason is the minimum height required for the widgets to display
<dobey> could be
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, there is *some* widget there that's too tall, and I can explore and see which one
<ralsina> dobey: but not right away
<dobey> sure
<dobey> right away, i need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
 * gatox lunch...... brb
<ralsina> oh, lunch... maybe later.
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: you have conflicts
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: in your qt-login-backend branch
<ralsina> Maybe it works better if I say "Yo dawg, I heard you like conflicts, so I found some conflicts in your branch"
<ralsina> "so you can pusg your branch and resolve ya' conflicts"
<duanedesign> in Windows XP where are U1 credentials stored? Have a user that tried to remove the application manually and is unable to corectly uninstall or sign in.
<ralsina> duanedesign: the registry
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, jejeje, ok.... i'll fix them..... almost done with lunch
<ralsina> duanedesign: exact key escapes my memory right now
<duanedesign> thank you very much ralsina
<ralsina> duanedesign: np
<mandel> duanedesign, is under the users personal registry area under software.. maybe Canonical or Ubuntu One I cannot recall exaclty because it has been both
<mandel> there was a change form one to other due to some branding issue
<mandel> duanedesign, so look for ubuntu one, is more probable
<nessita> ralsina: when clicking 'back' in a qwizard, initializePage is the qwizard *not* called?
<ralsina> nessita: right, the page is supposed to be initialized already
<nessita> ralsina: gaaaaaah
<ralsina> nessita: so what you really want is to go "next" to the previous page
<ralsina> nessita: let me guess... hooking up the settings page?
<nessita> ralsina: and how can I force that on the wizard "default" Back button?
<nessita> ralsina: yes :-)
<nessita> also, learning ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: you can't, use a custom button that says "back"
<ralsina> nessita: at least that's what I did on -installer IIRC
<nessita> ralsina: GAH I wonder why we use qwizard, it brings more issues than solutions
<ralsina> or use the next button and set the text to "go back to folders" or whatever
<nessita> or... stop using a qwizard! :-D
<ralsina> nessita: at this point, because we started using it and removing it means a ton of extra code
<nessita> yeah
<ralsina> nessita: I am pretty sure if we tried not to use it we would have a bunch of different problems ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: what does this mean? QWizard::next: Page 1 already met
<nessita> (besides the obvious)
<nessita> ralsina: I can no visit a page twice?
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm I remember seeing it and fixing it, but not how
<nessita> heh
<ralsina> nessita: give me 1'
<nessita> no rush, I an dig myself
<alecu_kinder> Tell me, where is gandalf? for I much desire to speak with him!
<ralsina> nessita: it is somewhere in the old -installer code, if that helps
<ralsina> alecu_kinder: he fought the balrog and fell
<ralsina> nessita: people say "reimplement validatePage and validateCurrentPage in the wizard"
<nessita> ralsina: ack, will read some more
<nessita> but... after lunch!
<nessita> brb crowd
<ralsina> nessita: buen provecho!
<mandel> joshuahoover, ha ha bug 955199 looks very similar to the bug we had with those chrs on windows :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955199 in Ubuntu One Files App for iOS "Filenames with dates and ":" cause problems on other platforms" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955199
<joshuahoover> mandel: yep :)
 * briancurtin combined lunch + doctor appt, be back later
<gatox> ralsina, conflict resolved
<ralsina> gatox: cool, re-reviewing
<gatox> ralsina, i'm adding a little improve in the exception part, to avoid repeting text
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> done
<ralsina> gatox: have 2' for mumble?
<gatox> ralsina, yes......
<gatox> ralsina, on mumble
<dobey> ugh. these flights all pretty much suck
<nessita> gatox: ping... any reason to have an internal dict in a qwizard mapping page_id's to pages, instead of using the page() method from qwizard?
<ralsina> thisfred: 1:1?
<gatox> nessita, because we are doing the other way around
<gatox> nessita, we are asking the ide, knowing the page
<gatox> nessita, has sense?
<nessita> gatox: and would you remind me why do we need that? if a method gives the page_id as param, can't we make:
<nessita> page = wizard.page(page_id) and then compare that page with "our" pages?
<nessita> gatox: I'm senseless :-P
<nessita> gatox: ah, for next_id for example
<nessita> ok, answered, thanks! :-D
<gatox> nessita, we are using the id to move to other page....... that's why
<nessita> ack, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, so, everything should work perfectly ok if it was not for the fact that fingerprints have ':' :P
<mandel> ralsina, stupid windows..
<ralsina> mandel: oh, come on, that can't stop you ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, of course not, but I knew some windows things will make us do an extra stupid step :)
<ralsina> mandel: it's like "I could score this try, except there is this 45kg 12-year-old defending touch" ;-)
<mandel> yep :)
<alecu> ok, who's the brave soul that wants to do some reviews?
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/updated-txweb/+merge/97119
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-webcalls/+merge/97134
<alecu> and...
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-fix/+merge/97475
<alecu> mandel, ralsina, nessita, thisfred? ^
<mandel> ack
<ralsina> alecu: I promise 1 or 2
 * thisfred looks at what's left
<mandel> alecu, nessita, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/libsoup-ssl-dialog/+merge/97057 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/pinned-certs/+merge/97486
<mandel> alecu, I'll look at what is left for you tom morning
<mandel> EOD for me!
<dobey> ok, needs to fix the bugs
<dobey> oh
<mandel> dobey, ein?
<dobey> mandel: i heard your favorite song the other day when i was at subway having lunch
<mandel> dobey, which one?
<dobey> mandel: spice girls
<mandel> dobey, hehe
<mandel> dobey, what are the captians son favorite stories?
<dobey> heh
<mandel> Ferry tales
<mandel> hehe
<gatox> omg
<gatox> mandel, where did you learn those jokes?? and WHY?!
<gatox> JEJE
<mandel> gatox, 'cause they are awesome! hehehe
<gatox> jejjee
<mandel> ok, I'm off, catch you all on wed!
<dobey> heh
<gatox> mandel, bye
<thisfred> ralsina: oops missed your ping
<dobey> today is wednesday already!
<thisfred> stupid leap year / DST
<dobey> stupid leap dst. down with bush!
<ralsina> thisfred: np, lets do ittomorrow
<thisfred> ralsina: kk
<dobey> ralsina: eventually you will just have all the 1-1 calls on thursday
<thisfred> of the next week
<ralsina> dobey: maybe I should
<ralsina> dobey: just say "thursdays are a lost day, let's have calls"
<ralsina> then take thrsdays off
<dobey> heh
<gatox> dobey, ralsina told me to give you this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/spacer-fixed to be merged with yours..... it fix the size of the window
<dobey> huh
<dobey> those size changes seem arbitrary
<gatox> dobey, are you talking about my branch?
<gatox> dobey, talking with ralsina ....... actually instead of a defauly value of 10..... we can just put 1 there
<ralsina> dobey: the spacers are there to distribute empty space, and these were reserving space that was not needed
<ralsina> So yes 1 is a better idea
<gatox> dobey, you will notice why the spacers are there if you maximize the window
<dobey> probably not on my screen
<dobey> also, maximizing it looks pretty bad here :P
 * briancurtin hates doctors
<ralsina> briancurtin: don't worry, they hate everyone too
<briancurtin> :)
<dobey> this system-font branch is turning into fix-all-the-literal-details
<ralsina> dobey: good side effect
<dobey> not for me
<ralsina> dobey: I think that was the last problem with your branch though
<ralsina> dobey: ok, except for the smallish fonts in the overlay
<dobey> it's not a problem with my branch. it's a problem in control panel my branch exposes by fixing the font sizes to not be hardcoded :)
<dobey> and what smallish fonts in overlay?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, "the last problem your branch exposes and thus preents your branch from landing" if it makes you happier ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: when you switch tabs, you get an overlay. The letters are smaller than they used to be.
<dobey> they look big here
<dobey> not that it stays up for any useful length of time
<dobey> it's just an annoying flash for me
<nessita> dobey: try account_info
<nessita> dobey: is the one that takes the longest
<nessita> dobey: or close the controlpanel, quit syncdaemon, flush cache, and open the controlpanel
<nessita> dobey: the folders tab will not be populated until SD answers, which may take a while if cache is cold
<dobey> well, annoying flash or not, i can see that the font is pretty big
<dobey> i don't see how it could be smaller for you, than it is for me
<dobey> are you using a 2pt font? :)
<nessita> dobey: in current trunk, yes, as it was designed to be big, so perhaps you cans set the loading text using x-large o xx-large font?
<nessita> dobey: default settings for fonts and dpis
<dobey> nessita: it's big for me in my branch. it looks like it's xx-large
<nessita> dobey: I can take a screenshot in mine...
<nessita> dobey: did you add some code to have it as xx-large?
<dobey> nessita: it is the same size as my name is in the top area
<dobey> no
<dobey> my branch here is what's on lp, save for the spacer changes from gatox
<dobey> and that's in preferences.ui
<nessita> dobey: well, as you can see in your branch, you removed this:
<nessita> 119-QFrame#frm_box > QLabel {
<nessita> 120-    font-size: 24px;
<nessita> 121-}
<nessita> which is the style for the loading message text, and I can't  find in the rest of the diff how that's compensated
<nessita> dobey: I think you need to add to overlay.py a style definition where you set the font to be xx-large and use that to set the message
<ralsina> nessita: you can't use xx-large on stylesheets (yes, ugh) need to do it on the label's text via markup
<nessita> ralsina: right, that's what I suggested
<ralsina> nessita: oh, yes you are right
<nessita> ralsina: by "style definition" I meant something like NAME_STYLE
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, read too fast
<nessita> dobey: in other order of business, does dirspec provides a multiplatform list of "default _folders"?
<dobey> huh
<nessita> or special_folders, let's say
<ralsina> alecu: updated-txview bounced
<nessita> dobey: something equivalent to what we have in sso for get_special_folders
<dobey> apparently i missed some font tags
<alecu> ralsina, ack, thanks.
<ralsina> nessita: on Ubuntu, you get ~/Videos ~/Documents and ~/Music created by default
<dobey> nessita: what folders are those?
<dobey> ralsina: and others
<dobey> nessita: you mean the documents/videos/music/etc folders?
<alecu> Bounced, because of: ./ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/txweb.py:100:5: E303 too many blank lines (2)
<nessita> dobey: a listing such as ['~/Documents', '~/Videos', '~/Music'], etc
<nessita> dobey: yes!
<dobey> nessita: no, i haven't added that yet. didn't get time to do it :-/
<dobey> why would sso have that?
<ralsina> dobey: it's not for sso, it's just where we had our xdg-like things because it was the common ground before dirspec
<dobey> i don't recall that in sso
<dobey> granted, i also never found time to move everything over to dirspec :(
<ralsina> dobey: never got implemented on the linux side
<ralsina> dobey: probably why you missed it
<dobey> uh, it's not implemented on windows either then
<dobey> there's nothing in sso about those folders
<ralsina> ok, I will add it, since we need it
<dobey> everything currently in ubuntu_sso.xdg_base_directory is implemented in dirspec
<dobey> why do we need it now?
<dobey> and why haven't we needed it for the last 12 months?
<ralsina> dobey: because we will have on Ubuntu suggestions for default UDFs
<ralsina> dobey: and before this release we only had that on windows
<ralsina> dobey: ubuntu_sso/xdg_base_directory/windows.py has get_special_folders in my copy :-)
<dobey> so more FFe?
<dobey> can we not punt this to after april?
<ralsina> dobey: no, it's an old one, since we have a FFe to add the feature of showing sggested folders
<dobey> ralsina: it has get_special_folders() but it says nothing about Music Documents, etc
<nessita> ralsina: but we need the same functionality for Linux
<nessita> and I thought we already had that...
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> so apparently we don't have that on windows or linux
<ralsina> dobey: I must be confused then, we did have that for windows before
<dobey> or it's not in this code you're talking about if it is
<dobey> ralsina: is it in windows-installer then?
<ralsina> dobey: dunno, have to check
<nessita> dobey: is there for windows on ussoc, ubuntu_sso/xdg_base_directory/windows
<dobey> nessita: no it isn't
<nessita> dobey: method called get_special_folders
<dobey> nessita: you're confused about what that method does
<nessita> dobey: would you un-confuse me?
<dobey> i am looking at the code right now, and it has nothing of the sort relating to different types of document folders
<dobey> it gets the app data and personal folder for the current user, afaict
<nessita> dobey: ok, then I'll move the windows-installer code to controlpanel, since we have the freeze to add the pages and the logic that uses that
<dobey> it doesn't give you the sub-folders of the user's home, such as Documents, etc
<nessita> dobey: any advice how to implement it in linux?
<ralsina> nessita: I think the exact list you gave is good
<dobey> we should implement it in dirspec
<nessita> ralsina: yeah but I can't hard code that
<nessita> ralsina: the names depend on the lang and all
<dobey> there are environment variables
<ralsina> oh,carp
<nessita> dobey: they are?
 * nessita looks
<dobey> XDG_MUSIC_HOME or something for example
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ env | grep Music
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> dobey: last time I checked, we need to parse some hidden and creepy file somewhere
<dobey> hrmm, they aren't getting in the env though
<dobey> grr
<ralsina> nessita: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<nessita> ralsina: that one!
<nessita> ok, will add the code to controlpanel and file a bug we need to move it to dirspec after P
<dobey> :-/
<nessita> dobey: any other suggestion?
<nessita> ralsina: in my env I have this XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/"
<nessita> which is a lie
<ralsina> nessita: by default it says sane things ;-)
<dobey> how did you have that in your env?
<ralsina> XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/Music"
<nessita> ralsina: I never edited the file
<nessita> dobey: I would live to know :-)
<nessita> love*
<ralsina> nessita: you may have configured something on a music player or whatever
<ralsina> nessita: but really, the default is sane ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I don't use music players, they are for sissies (tm). I'm macho and use mplayer directly :-P
<nessita> anyways, let's hope the rest of the world do not have the env screwed up
<ralsina> nessita: in any case, do not show ~ since it's never a valid path :-)
<dobey> well we can use glib on linux to get them i guess
<nessita> ralsina: good point!
<thisfred> mplayer is a player too, just a very sucky one :P
<nessita> thisfred: is for machos like me (?)
<thisfred> machas?
<nessita> lol
<nessita> LOL
<ralsina> I have a music streaming device that uses no local storage and has a great randomizer. It's called radio.
<ralsina> thisfred: machas are a sort of shellfish
<nessita> ralsina: radios hardly have great randomizer, they just play what is "a la moda"
<ralsina> nessita: I just flip the dial
<nessita> dobey: any glib doc link about that?
<ralsina> nessita: hey, cumbia!
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, that's what I meant ;)
<dobey> nessita: the api doc
<dobey> developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/ i guess
<nessita> dobey: can't find a suitable function, at least googling
<dobey> meh
 * nessita parses the freaking file by hand
<dobey> ok, so a couple things had the font size set in 2 different places for some reason, so it was looking ok here, because i have smaller fonts
<ralsina> dobey: good catch then!
<dobey> i'm not sure how to to make it use x-large instead
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you have an empty review slot: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-problem/+merge/97505 :D
<ralsina> gatox: got it
<ralsina> dobey: in locadingoverlay.py
<nessita> gatox: ack, queued up. WOuld you please rephrase this part of the commit which my tired brain can not parse? "no when the user of refresh captcha is called"
<ralsina> loadingoverlay.py
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> dobey: change the         self.ui.label.setText(LOADING_OVERLAY) to something xs-larger
<dobey> ralsina: i get that much, but it isn't doing anything with the string
<gatox> ralsina, i have 2 more branches for you if you want..... or i can ask someone else or wait for tomorrow also
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not sure how to get the string out, muck about with it, and put it back
<ralsina> dobey: just setText "<blah xx-large>"+LOADING_OVERLAY+"</blah>"
<ralsina> dobey: or I am really not understanding you ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: there is no LOADING_OVERLAY ?
<ralsina> dobey: yes there is in gui/__init__.py
<dobey> oh
<dobey> my head hurts
<ralsina> gatox: not promising 3 reviews :-/
<gatox> ralsina, i understand :P
<ralsina> gatox: maybe 2 now and 1 later/early tomorrow
<ralsina> briancurtin: ping
<dobey> 0why do we define the same strings in multiple places :-/
<briancurtin> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> briancurtin: how's it going? Just curious :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'll send you an email with the links, and you can choose from there :D
<briancurtin> ralsina: currently sending another installer over to my VM to run
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there a list of binaries we want to generate exes for with py2exe that you mentioned...or just "all of them"
<briancurtin> ralsina: perhaps a question for later: am i ok using the eval version of BitRock or do we have a license to use a full version?
<jalcine> dobey: ping
<ralsina> briancurtin: I have a license for the full version
<dobey> hi jalcine
<ralsina> briancurtin: I cna mail it to you, in a minute
<ralsina> briancurtin: all of them except the ones that say gtk
<ralsina> briancurtin: and also no ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<briancurtin> ralsina: cool, thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin: license mailed
<jalcine> hey dobey, I wanted to ask you about how one would go about working with translations on Launchpad and a Qt application.
<briancurtin> license received
<jalcine> Do you guys use the conventional gettext/po method or is there a means of converting to po from Qt Linguist files.
<dobey> jalcine: any qt application, or the ones the ubuntuone team is making?
<dobey> jalcine: i don't know anything about the qt linguist files really. we use gettext
<ralsina> jalcine: some translators seem to be doing them with no problems (I have used the dutch translation)
<ralsina> dobey,jalcine: we are not using linguist at all
<dobey> ralsina: i know we're not
<dobey> ralsina: that's what i just said :)
<jalcine> Ah, okay.
<ralsina> dobey: actually, we are using it, but not for files we want to have translated
<ralsina> dobey: just for Qt's standard dialog strings, which are already done
<jalcine> Just came back from school but I'm going to look for a easier method for this.
<gatox> eod here! Bye people! see you tomorrow
<ralsina> bye gatox
<jalcine> Wanted to pure Qt, if you catch my drift ;P
<dobey> ralsina: well, in so much as qt itself uses it, and we have strings in the .ui files, sure
<gatox> ralsina, i sent you the email.... you can pick the reviews from there
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<ralsina> dobey: not even the strings in our .ui files, those are marked no_tr, so linguist thinks our app has no strings
<jalcine> qt uses gettext?
<ralsina> dobey: just things like the file chooser when running under KDE and other corner cases
<dobey> ralsina: right, but the strings are there, even if they shouldn't be. and we are telling linguist to ignore them :)
<ralsina> jalcine: no, but qt is already translated :-)
<dobey> jalcine: if you want information about general qt application translation of strings in launchpad, you should probably ask in #kubuntu
<dobey> jalcine: though i don't know if they have anything being translated in launchpad
<ralsina> jalcine: and for the ubuntu one apps, pretend we are a gnome app :-)
<dobey> ralsina: well at least my title isn't "GNOME Developer" any more
<ralsina> dobey: you can apply for "Kicker of Asses and Master of Animals" and get my +1 ;-)
 * ralsina is not into titles
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i'm just going to change it to "Harbinger"
 * ralsina changes his to  "Worrier (not misspelled)"
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> I am going to take a break and come back for 2 more hours late
<ralsina> so mail me requests, questions, offers I can't refuse, etc.
<briancurtin> enjoy
<ralsina> briancurtin: please send me a brief report on how it's going ok/
<ralsina> before you EOD
<ralsina> briancurtin: and push any changes somewhere so I can pick them up early tomorrow
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do
<dobey> hrmm, haven't even actually looked at the rbox-u1 code today yet :-/
<JackyAlcine> dobey: have you guys ever checked out http://translate.sourceforge.net/wiki/toolkit/ts2po ?
<dobey> JackyAlcine: no
<JackyAlcine> It's in the repositories, I believe. Hope something like that could make the process natural.
<JackyAlcine> At least for the .ui files.
<JackyAlcine> I'm guessing gettext is like embedded crazy deep into U1 already, heh
<dobey> JackyAlcine: but dpm filed bug #953342 the other day
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 953342 in intltool "Add support for Qt Designer UI files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953342
<JackyAlcine> Hmmm.
<dobey> someone needs to open a pretzel shop near me
<dobey> a pretzel shop that isn't in the mall, that is
<dobey> alright, well, i'm off
<dobey> later all
<JackyAlcine> o/
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm heading to the gym now, i will push the branch and mail you once i return
#ubuntuone 2012-03-15
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning all! :D
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> reboot
<oimon> tomboy notes are not synchronising from one of my machines - "failed to synchronise notes. check the details below and try again" . expanding details says "updated" for various notes (same ones each time), but new notes are not being uploaded. any suggestions?
<mandel> oimon, try asking rye about that :)
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<nessita> gatox: will start with your reviews now
<gatox> nessita, hi! ack
<rye> oimon: i have a script that fixes that
<rye> oimon: http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py - please run it in the terminal and see whether it reports any errors
<gatox> nessita, there is any bug in particular you want me to review?? i was updating my installer-migration branch
<nessita> gatox: no need to update that branch... we will not use the installer
<gatox> nessita, i remove the issue then?
<gatox> as invalid?
<nessita> gatox: let me check your bug queue
<gatox> nessita, ok
<oimon> rye, thanks, no errors, but running tomboy --debug and trying to sync gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/884680/
<nessita> gatox: I will update that bug since it needs to also affect ussoc
<rye> oimon: argh, that's tomboy bug, let me look it up
<gatox> nessita, there was a different one for sso..... which is already closed
<nessita> gatox: ah... why 2 bugs?
<oimon> rye, i'm on 11.10
<gatox> nessita, i think there was one for sso..... and one for the installer
<nessita> gatox: ok, in those cases we should use a single bug affecting the 2 projects (for future reference)
<oimon> might be bug 848250
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 848250 in tomboy "Tomboy sync fails on Oneiric, New Note Template already exists" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848250
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: can you please update the status of all your in progress bug?
<nessita> there are some I guess you're not working on (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/889785 for example)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 889785 in Ubuntu One Client "Can not add folders in WinXP" [High,In progress]
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: you updated all your in progress bug? :-)
<gatox> nessita, i had a couple of in progress..... that i change them back to triaged... because i started with them, but then i needed to move to another issue..... and my current issues were already "in progress"
<nessita> gatox: perfect
<nessita> gatox: bug list updated, you can choose between any medium it tempts you
<gatox> nessita, great, thanks!
<oimon> rye, it doesn't seem solvable due to u1 notes being unavailable now
<duanedesign> oimon:   bug 848250
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 848250 in tomboy "Tomboy sync fails on Oneiric, New Note Template already exists" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848250
<duanedesign> oh, you already found it :)
<oimon> duanedesign, yep, the workaround cannot be performed due to server side notes being removed
<rye> duanedesign: i was not able to find it :-/
<duanedesign> comment 10 seems to work sans webui
<mandel> gatox, nessita morning to you too!
<nessita> hola mandel
<nessita> how is it going?
<mandel> nessita, fine, got a number of proxy bugs fixed and moving on to the next :)
<mandel> nessita, If you have time you can give me a couple of reviews ;-)
<oimon> duanedesign, doesn't work for me :(
<mandel> nessita, any one looking at bug 884978 else I'll tackle it since is a high priority one
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 884978 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "pass proxy config to T&C webkit" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884978
<nessita> mandel: I will try, but already have 7 reviews to do
<duanedesign> oimon: you probably caught this but the name of the note is capitalized 'New Note Template'. I noticed in the comment the user refers to it in lower case.
<mandel> nessita, any from alecu, I can do those
<nessita> mandel: nopes, all from diego, roberto and rodney
<mandel> nessita, ok, then I'll move to 884978, is that ok?
<nessita> mandel: regarding that bug, there is another about the t&C not loading... so that may complicate your work a bit :-(
<nessita> let me find the other bug
<mandel> nessita, please do, I might as well look at loading the t&c and then into the proxy
<nessita> mandel: bug #933081
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933081 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "GTK UI: URL for terms and conditions never finishes loading" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933081
<nessita> mandel: we may be missing a webkit signal or something...
<mandel> nessita, ok, tackling that one first then, thx for the bug number!
<nessita> mandel: so perhaps we need to solve that without proxy, and then add the proxy bits. Or if it's short, you can do both in a single branch?
<mandel> nessita, is this in the gtk implementation or the qt?
<nessita> mandel: feel free to assign yourself there
<nessita> mandel: gtk
<mandel> nessita, if they are small I'll try to fix both at the same time :)
<nessita> mandel: ah, you were talking about qt?
<nessita> mandel: in qt we do not show the T&C in a webkit...
<mandel> nessita, then is gtk :)
<nessita> heh
<mandel> nessita, no worries, I'll deal with this guy now
<nessita> mandel: let me know how that does
<nessita> goes*
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita, I've seen someone complaining about something with pygobject and connect_signals before in stackoverflow.. let me find it, we might have the same issue
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> gatox, nessita, mandel: if anyone needs reviews now is a good time because I am switching to windows today
<ralsina> not permanently
<mandel> ralsina, I do, I do!
<gatox> ralsina, ah! don't scare us like that! jejeje
<ralsina> mandel: hit me!
<mandel> ralsina, let me get the easy ones that are very short, one min
<ralsina> gatox: you are a mac user :-)
<gatox> ralsina, not yet jeje
<nessita> ralsina: I think you also have pending https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/930398-windows-is_root/+merge/96224
<gatox> ralsina, i bought the mac..... and i didn't turn it on yet since that day
<mandel> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-checkbox/+merge/97619 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/merge-code/+merge/97627
<ralsina> nessita: I want to test that one IRL so I am leaving for when windows works :-/
<mandel> ralsina, really really easy ones
<nessita> ralsina: ah ok :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i've added the pretty pictures here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ugly-reset/+merge/96130
<ralsina> gatox: worse then you are a fake mac user! ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: cool!
<ralsina> gatox: why is the left padding (to the titles/lineedits) much smaller than the right padding (to the button)?
<gatox> ralsina, because we are adding a left-padding in the stylesheet for all the pages
<ralsina> gatox: but why is the right-padding *larger*?
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh you mean that the right-padding should be of the same size as the left one?.... ok, fixing that
<ralsina> nessita: if I swear that I'll have a fix for those two things you mentioned in dobey's system-font branch 15 minutes after it lands, would you approve it? I want to take it off dobey's plate
<ralsina> gatox: I am just asking. If you have a good reason,I may not care :-)
<nessita> ralsina: then why those stuff ended in dobey's plate in the first place? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: because he wanted to do it
<ralsina> nessita: and then it kinda grew :-)
<gatox> ralsina, nop good reason.... just was according to my taste.... it wasn't any specific guideline..... so i pick :P
<nessita> ralsina: I'm still worried that the default font looks too big... can we do something about that?
<ralsina> nessita: they are the size of the default ubuntu font. That's a desktop-wide setting
<nessita> ralsina: where can I check what font I have setup? because I'm pretty sure I have a small font...
<nessita> gatox: any reason to set 30px right margin for the reste page?
<nessita> reset*
<ralsina> nessita: just open a normal app, like settings,thunderbird or whatever, should be the same size. They are here.
<nessita> gatox: given that the parent already have it set
<gatox> nessita, the parent already have a right margin?
<nessita> gatox: yes, of 30px, so all the pages show the same indent
<gatox> nessita, the font used to be in Appearance.... but it doesn't seems to be there anymore
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll remove that and check
<nessita> ralsina: I can approve once the welcome label is fixed, the side widget I can fix in my controlpanel branches
<ralsina> nessita: cool then
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<nessita> gatox: the branch looks good, will approve, but please remove that 30px margin :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes.. on it
<ralsina> nessita: just in case, here is how thunderbird and u1cp look in that branch. u1cp is bolder because it's the ubuntu font, but size is ok: http://ubuntuone.com/6sa3Q8lCADIpEXnTYqwmCJ
<dobey> nessita: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface font-name
<gatox> nessita, ralsina padding fixed
<ralsina> good morning dobey!
<dobey> hi
<ralsina> nessita: I see you changed my commit message on ubuntu-font-in-windows, I have been trying to follow the style you mentioned, did I do it wrong?
<nessita> ralsina: the work "Fixed" in (Fixed LP: #1234567) should not be there :-) (thanks for asking!)
<nessita> word*
<ralsina> oops, I remembered it wrong then. Let me tattoo it in theback of my left hand ;-)
<nessita> juaz
<nessita> ralsina: I read that fast and wonder "what does your son has to do with this?"
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> he didn't remind me1
<nessita> gatox: this is approved https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-problem/+merge/97505 but requested a test improvement
<nessita> (please)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on ugly-reset
<gatox> ralsina, thx!
<briancurtin> ralsina: should i pick up where i left off with the windows installer work, or did you add anything?
<ralsina> briancurtin: done nothing there yet
<briancurtin> ok, i'll push forward with what i have
<ralsina> briancurtin: are tests running? Anything we can parallelize?
<mandel> nessita, http://code.google.com/p/pywebkitgtk/issues/detail?id=44 is fixed an we can use the enums from pygobject, shall I change the code for that? that means importing webkit which we probably not want since you added a comment about delaying the use of webkit to be able to build
<briancurtin> ralsina: tests are to the point that they're running. i see a few API differences that need to be accounted for first (e.g, different num of args to some funcs). all imports are changed
<ralsina> briancurtin: running and failing? ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: there's one particular issue that could be parallelized, in figuring out what to do with this change: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/release-updates/revision/111
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah, running and failing. it doesnt look too far away from having them passing, though
<ralsina> briancurtin: we are not using the windows-installer binary anymore
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, don't worry about it. We will just start control panel from the bitrock installer
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<nessita> briancurtin: hola! would you please fix the comments from https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/851810-notify-on-volumes/+merge/94280 when you have a moment (no rush)?
<briancurtin> ralsina: so i can ignore issues in the ubuntuone_installer package? ok, that pushes me back towards a twisted thing i was running into yesterday that i'll work on
<mandel> nessita, and the import, what do you want me to do with that? not importing from the top but just when webkit is used?
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<briancurtin> nessita: yep, i saw the review - thanks. i'll take a look when i'm done with this
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> nessita, ack
<nessita> briancurtin: ack, thanks
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on both branches, congrats on the spelling (trick: branches with no words in them)
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<nessita> gatox: simple needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-login-backend/+merge/97425, but wanted to be sure you knew about logger.exception
<nessita> ralsina: you too ^ (perhaps) :-)
<ralsina> nessita: thanks, I did not know that!
<gatox> nessita, me neither
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> now I need to find roomfor another tatoo...
<nessita> another child?!?!?!
<gatox> ralsina, jejje
<ralsina> nessita: another dead braincell because of old age and my brain is full!
<gatox> ralsina, you can made a t-shirt with all the new things and work in front of a mirror :P
<ralsina> nessita: no thanks, one is enough :-)
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884765/
<gatox> nessita, ok, lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-login-backend updated
<alecu> holas!
 * alecu is back.
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<nessita> hola alecu
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu, pong!
<alecu> mandel, what did you end up doing re: pinned certs storage?
<mandel> alecu, ralsina solution
<nessita> ralsina: would you have at hand a screenshot of the license page? my external drive with my VM is not mounting
<alecu> mandel, great.
<ralsina> nessita: some context? ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: how many license pages do we have? :-P
<ralsina> nessita: 2, AFAIK
<nessita> ralsina: the former installer license page, would you have a screenshot handy?
<nessita> ralsina: 2? really?
<ralsina> nessita: on windows?
<nessita> on... U1
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, you lost me
<ralsina> nessita: let's try again, want a screenshot of the old license page in what? The old gtk sso? The windows installer?
<nessita> ralsina: heh. WOuld you have a screenshot of the license page from the installer, the one that shows the gpl fragment license?
<nessita> ralsina: gtk sso never showed license, but T&C
<ralsina> nessita: let me look for it
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> nessita: in 2'
<nessita> no rush
<mandel> I'm of to buy some peppers and have lunch, catch you i a little!
 * mandel lunch
<briancurtin> if anyone has 2 seconds for a spelling error i came across in a keyword argument: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/upoad-spellcheck/+merge/97656
<ralsina> So virtualbox completely crashed my ubuntu, and am now on windows 7
<ralsina> nessita: http://screencast.com/t/wq2JlJvu
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!!!
<dobey> briancurtin: nice catch
<nessita> dobey: you approved without a test :-/
<nessita> briancurtin: we should add a test that failes with that typo
<nessita> and then propose the fic
<nessita> is a bug if we did not have a failing test for that typo
<briancurtin> nessita: i thought so as well. i'll see if i can fit it in, need to focus on installer updates for now
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu, gatox, nessita, dobey, thisfred, mandel: looks like the DST change has moved our team meeting to 20 minutes ago and oone noticed it
<nessita> ralsina: we could stick with the art time, no? :-P
<nessita> ralsina: we need to check with mandel, since he has lunch now
<alecu> ralsina, our meeting is on UTC time!
<briancurtin> i thought it was in 40
<alecu> ralsina, so, it's 40 minutes from now :-)
<ralsina> alecu: google calendar disagrees :-)
<thisfred> either way works for me
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... i saw the email.... but it wasn't 12pm :P
<ralsina> so, we'll have it in 40. Just a heads up :-)
<dobey> 20 minutes ago is better for me
<thisfred> heh
<nessita> the meeting is at 3pm utc
<ralsina> dobey: because you already are on DST :-)
<nessita> google says is 2:22pm UTC now
<dobey> ralsina: you don't have a DST though
<ralsina> dobey: we do sometimes
<thisfred> google also says the meeting started 20 mins ago. So whoever created the calendar item didn't do it in UTC
<alecu> mandel, nessita: u1cp-qt fails while trying to go thru an authenticated proxy, like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884837/
<alecu> mandel, nessita: the very very weird thing? it's trying to use libsoup.
<thisfred> brb reboot
<nessita> alecu: what system?
<alecu> nessita, P
<nessita> alecu: the choosing in on the webclient side...
<dobey> ralsina: but only on leap years during a famine when a new ruler comes to power
<ralsina> dobey: exactly. Since we are on repeated ruler, no DST
<alecu> nessita, mandel: and ussoc is failing in a similar way, also using libsoup: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884852/
<nessita> alecu: do you have python-qt4 installed?
<alecu> nessita, probably. I wouldn't see any UI otherwise, right?
<alecu> "already the newest version" says apt-get
<nessita> alecu: so, the mainloop detection is being made in ussoc, ubuntu_sso/main/linux
<nessita> alecu: would you put some prints there and see what's going on/
<nessita> ?
<alecu> nessita, the mainloop used according to the logs is qt
<alecu> nessita,   File "/media/sf_canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/ubuntu_sso/main/qt.py", line 71, in run_func
<alecu>     loop.exec_()
<nessita> alecu: then perhaps the webclient chooser needs some checking?
<alecu> I'll take a look at that.
<alecu> nessita, lol. The webclient chooses to use the qnetwork backend only if the qt4reactor is installed. But no reactor is installed in fact!
<nessita> alecu: bug! :-P
<nessita> alecu: also, great news that we're not using the qt4reactor ;-)
<alecu> nessita, we are not using it on linux, right.
<ralsina> if it were choosing it, then it would be another bug. Lose lose situation there.
<ralsina> I had forgotten what a pain it was to do stuff on windows. Selective memory FTW
<briancurtin> "getting information, please wait..." forever. ralsina - does that ring a bell for anything i'm forgetting to include?
<briancurtin> (also the windows/root branch i proposed does work on XP, since i got this far)
<ralsina> briancurtin: hmmm
<ralsina> briancurtin: probably not finding something
<ralsina> briancurtin: is that running exes or .py ?
<briancurtin> ohhh, i know. forgot to update everything in the bitrock xml file
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> briancurtin: off you go ;-)
<briancurtin> its all in the dist/ but that's all
<ralsina> briancurtin: yu should be able to run everythig from dist
<briancurtin> oh they are there. (thought for a second that while i added new bins to the setup, bitrock didn't know about them, but it picks up the whole dist folder anyway)
<mandel> alecu, looking
<mandel> alecu, what is happening there is that the prox-uri property is not set in the async session..
<mandel> alecu, which is something we have never tested because we always use force_use_proxy, would be interesting to see what the gnome proxy feature is doing..
<alecu> mandel, that's one thing. But the funnier one is that for the qt control panel and the qt sso the libsoup backend is being used.
<alecu> mandel, that's more worrying to me.
<mandel> alecu, wait, is not using them from the qt processes since it it was you would get a segfault qt and gi don't like each other at all
<alecu> mandel, the qt processes are *using* libsoup.
<mandel> alecu, what might happen is that the sso dbus process is suing the gi reactor, therefore is calling libsoupd, the qt panel is called with spawn process and there the qt version is used
<dobey> mandel: gi shouldn't have a problem under qt
<mandel> dobey, yes, because qt uses gtk2 :)
<dobey> mandel: qt itself doesn't. i guess maybe the theme thing does?
<mandel> alecu, ^
<mandel> dobey, yes, I should have specified, the theming does use gtk2
<alecu> mandel, well, at the point that the webclient is started, no reactor has been imported.
<dobey> mandel: but still, that should be fine, because libsoup doesn't use gtk
<dobey> so the symbols conflicting problem shouldn't happen there
<mandel> dobey, hm.. the easies things is to test it in a little script rather than speculate :)
<alecu> mandel, anyway: we do not want to use libsoup here. We want to use qtnetwork.
<mandel> dobey, you argument is mutt and I'm going to remove gwibber hehehe
<alecu> mandel, the sso backend should be using qtnetwork.
<mandel> alecu, certainly, so there are two bugs, one, what happens with the proxy-uri, second why are we using the wrong lib
<dobey> mandel: i'm not speculating :)
<mandel> dobey, lol
<dobey> and i don't care if you don't use gwibber
<mandel> dobey, I am :)
<dobey> troll
<alecu> mandel, the proxy-uri problem might go away if we use qtnetwork.
<mandel> dobey, I most say, well handled ;-)
<mandel> alecu, certainly, but it should not happen, I need to investigate how can that be dealt with
<alecu> mandel, do you have time to look at the qtnetwork on the backend process issue?
<mandel> alecu, I have time for both issues, I'm at the moment fixing the t&c from ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<mandel> alecu, and I believe I'm done (need to write some small tests)
<alecu> mandel, I've tried doing some IRL of ussoc in trunk going thru an authenticated proxy, and it fails like I pasted above.
<nessita> everyone, mumble?
<mandel> alecu, you mean this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884837/
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, alecu, mandel, gatox?
<mandel> nessita, ups!!! going!
<alecu> mandel, ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk???? GTK?
<nessita> urbanape: ?
<gatox> me
<nessita> gatox: eh?
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> mandel, I thought the gtk one was gone
<nessita> gatox: mumble! is jueves :-P
<gatox> ahhhhhhh
<gatox> :P
<briancurtin> gatox: you have to say "me" into the headset
<nessita> alecu: is gone, has been nuke
<mandel> alecu, sorry I mean the gtk of sso
<mandel> alecu, I confused the project
<alecu> mandel, ok.
<ralsina> nessita: going
<alecu> nessita, saw it nuked on my tree... congrats?
<nessita> alecu: ponele :-)
<alecu> it lasted for... two releases?
<nessita> alecu: natty, and oneiric
<nessita> so, yes
<dobey> thisfred: mumble
<nessita> dobey: right, thanks
<dobey> alecu:
<ralsina> alecu: mumble
<ralsina> and thisfred: you too!
<ralsina> thedac: I would never forget to ask you to come! :-)
<ralsina> oops, that was for thisfred
<alecu> I hate the drivers for my laptop
 * alecu is rebooting the laptop where mumble resides.
<thisfred> dobey: gatox: links to merge props you need review on plz
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/system-font/+merge/97264
<gatox> thisfred, thanks, but i only need a re-review from nessita
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> dobey: I'm on it
<thisfred> +1
<gatox> thisfred, wow! that was fast!
<gatox> jejeje...... i think i'm going to give you my future branches
<thisfred> the branch was close to trivial ;)
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> fark me, argument parsing on windows sucks when you are not an exe
<briancurtin> its especially horrible if you're in a batch file
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's impossible right now to run control panel like python bin\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt because we are getting "bin\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt" as argv[1] :-(
<briancurtin> i would think that'd be your argv[0]
<ralsina> briancurtin: but it's not
<ralsina> python is my argv[0]
<ralsina> oh, wait
<ralsina> it's Qt
<ralsina> application.arguments() has the *real* argv
<ralsina> ok, that's fixable
<thisfred> deltree /Y C:\
<thisfred> there, I fixed it
<dobey> ooh
<dobey> native work items in lp
<thisfred> ralsina: so what did you want me to manually test now?
<ralsina> thisfred: proxy, talk to alecu about what to test, talk to gatox about using my proxy
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> alecu: what to test? ;)
<alecu> thisfred, we need to test trunk sso and trunk control panel, going thru an authenticated proxy.
<alecu> thisfred, but first we need to force the qt webclient backend.
<thisfred> ok let me grab and build those
<thisfred> force?
<alecu> thisfred, we are testing this on P.
<thisfred> I am on P
<alecu> thisfred, yes: this morning we found out that the libsoup webclient backend was being used by mistake.
<thisfred> alecu: ah ok, so I need to wait for your ping when that's fixed?
<alecu> thisfred, you can go ahead branching and building all that, and merge my branch with the fix, that should be ready in 10min
<thisfred> kk
 * gatox lunch!
<alecu> thisfred, lp:~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend
<alecu> mandel, ^
<mandel> alecu, on it!
 * thisfred too
 * briancurtin lunch
<alecu> mandel, I've managed to reproduce the segfault:
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884995/
<alecu> mandel, it happens *only* when using an authenticated proxy.
<alecu> mandel, and it happens after accepting the dialog with the proxy passwords.
<mandel> alecu, looking
<alecu> mandel, I've only tested sso; I've not tested u1cp yet.
<dobey> lunch. bbiab
<alecu> nessita,  ^^^^
<alecu> nessita, (good news so far)
<mandel> alecu, I'm palying with control panel
<nessita> alecu: nice! (reading backlog)
<mandel> alecu, hm.. I'm getting that the ssl cert in *ubuntu.com is not valid.. wtf?
<mandel> alecu, nessita control panel seems ok with nonauth proxies
<alecu> mandel, nessita: control panel segfaults with authenticated proxies when forcing the qt4 webclient backend.
<mandel> alecu, got the same here..
<alecu> mandel, but it seems to work fine for non-authenticated and for no proxy.
<alecu> mandel, did you get the segfault too?
<alecu> mandel, also, both sso and u1cp pop up the proxy credentials dialog *twice* (each one)
<mandel> alecu, yep, and I also got the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885010/
<mandel> alecu, indeed, I have seen that too, when it should not since the info after the first attempt should be in the keyring
<alecu> mandel, I got that same message (proxy server not found)
<alecu> mandel, the thing is that the credentials dialog is popped up twice, one on top of the other. It's not waiting to retry.
<mandel> alecu, hm.. interesting.. so in summary, nonauth does not segfault, right. while with auth does, where we have keyring and spawn process..
<alecu> mandel, this seems related to the issue with QAuthorizers I reported by mail last night.
<alecu> mandel, keyring and spawn too
<mandel> alecu, could be, but we also need to check who is spawning the dialog, could it be one from sso and other from control panel?
<mandel> nessita, does the control panel request anything from sso via dbus?
<alecu> mandel, no: this happens when I do it from sso only.
<nessita> mandel: yes, credentials
<mandel> alecu, hm.. but in my last irl everything worked fine.. yet, it was using libsoup and not qt!
<alecu> mandel, anyway: we have two issues: first, we need to use the qt4 backend, and we need a proper branch for this, not my quick hack.
<alecu> second: we need to fix the segfault.
<mandel> alecu, so, yield in the signal, show dialog, qt main loop recovers the control, error, then the errback spawns the dialog
<alecu> mandel, right
<alecu> mandel, that's exactly what I suspect is causing the double dialog.
<mandel> alecu, so, why horrible horrible way to fix this is not to listen to the signal..
<mandel> alecu, go straight to the errback to deal proxy auth issues
<mandel> alecu, which my incur in performance..
<alecu> mandel, I hope "performance" there is just a joke.
<mandel> alecu, it should not be an issue, no
<mandel> alecu, and is a simple fix..
<mandel> alecu, let me make that change in your branch and see what happens
<alecu> mandel, are you able to work on a proper branch to select the qt backend?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I'm done with what I was working with
<thisfred> alecu, so does it make sense for me to manually test now, or should I await further fixes? (waiting on gatox_lunch for the proxy instructions)
<mandel> alecu, I can also remove the double dialog poping up
<alecu> thisfred, yup, I think we are done till we have more fixes. sorry to trouble you.
<thisfred> alecu: no trouble at all, please ping me when/if I can be of assistance
<alecu> thisfred, thanks!
<gatox> thisfred, here am i
<mandel> nessita, ping
<thisfred> gatox hi, if you can explain to me (best in private msg I guess) how to use roberto's proxy, that would be awesome, then I'll know the next time I need to test
<nessita> mandel:  pong
<mandel> nessita, t&c page loading fixed, I also noticed that going to the t&c page, going back and going again will result in a crash and fixed it in that branch, is there a bug for that?
<mandel> nessita, the reason is that you cannot add twice a widget to a scroll area, easy fix :)
<gatox> thisfred, yes, i'm trying to find the ip from roberto's machine....
<nessita> mandel: no bug, wanna file it? :-)
<mandel> nessita, sure!
<nessita> mandel: and awesome you worked on this! :-D
<mandel> nessita, thx :)
<gatox> ralsina, can you repeat your ip please, i don't have it.... the port was 8888 i think
<ralsina> gatox: 184.82.108.14
<gatox> thisfred, there.... that ip, with the user and pass i gave you should work
<thisfred> gatox: thx
<mandel> thisfred, if you fancy doing a review I will appreciate it :) => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/tc-not-loading/+merge/97698
<mandel> nessita, FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/tc-not-loading/+merge/97698
<thisfred> mandel: on it
<mandel> thisfred, thx!
<alecu> hey, all: can I get another review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-fix/+merge/97475
<mandel> alecu, I found the reason why we are not finding the host :)
<alecu> mandel, awesome!
<mandel> alecu, very simple, so I can push a branch will all the changes and not be a gazillion lines :)
<alecu> gotta love simple fixes to complex problems.
<ralsina> gatox, briancurtin: review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/truncate-argv/+merge/97700
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox: oops, that branch is missing half a test
<gatox> ralsina, ok, let me know when its ready
<ralsina> gatox: there, revno 286
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<mandel> alecu, thisfred can you please test IRL lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend in my system I get auth proxies working with a single creds dialog and not errors (in ubuntuone-control-panel-qt)
<mandel> alecu, is based on your branch so is still using the hack to select qt
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<alecu> mandel, sure! I'm pulling it now.
<mandel> alecu, let me know, if it works, well we are nearly there and I can go and get some stress out with rugby :)
<mandel> nessita, joshuahoover this bug aint a bug, WebKit does pick the system settings correctly, but it does always pop for the creds in auth proxies (it stores them nowhere) shall we leave that bug like that and change the description? I see it has a FFe but is really no needed
<mandel> nessita, joshuahoover would be more of a bug fix because the proxy is read is just annoying to have to pass the creds all the time..
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885088/
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<alecu> "CredentialsError: 1"
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<mandel> alecu, that is coming from sso, it has no meaning to me.. what did you do, I'll try to reproduce it. I removed my creds from seahorse and launched ubuntuone-control-panel
<alecu> mandel, I removed my creds from seahorse, launched ubuntu-sso-client, launched syncdaemon, and with u1sdtool I told sd to connect.
<alecu> mandel, sd asked to get the credentials from sso... boom.
<alecu> mandel, I removed *every* credential, including the proxy ones.
<mandel> alecu, what could be happening there.. 'cause there should be nearly no diff between you test and mine in regards of the creds
<ralsina> mandel,alecu: a bunch of proxy tests on sso fail on windows
<alecu> mandel, if I try to run control panel, it's the same.
<ralsina> but it's just a dirty reactor thing, probably nothing serious, can either one take a look at it, say, tomorrow?
<alecu> ralsina, let's talk about those on monday. You can skip them now.
<mandel> ralsina, I'm not surprise by them failing, I'm surprise they are not skipped
<ralsina> I can make them skip
<mandel> alecu, ^ it whould not be finding squit, right?
<ralsina> right, there is no squid here
<mandel> alecu, I have no idea what CredentialsError: 1 means.. ralsina any idea?
<alecu> mandel, control panel runs, but when it wants to get the credentials sso dies and leaves a "grayed out" control panel.
<ralsina> mandel: means  "look at the sunset"  by my book
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: here are the errors https://pastebin.canonical.com/62414/
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: where is that error coming from?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu and I are not to blame for those failures, those are the IPC tests not cleaning the reactor..
<alecu> ralsina, "CredentialsManagementProxyTestCase" and "SSOLoginProxyTestCase" is IPC, not proxy proper.
<ralsina> mandel: happy to clean your name and reputation
<mandel> alecu, ralsina blame en el buen sentido de la palabra :)
<dobey> oi
 * mandel read dobeys oi with a British northern accent.
<thisfred> mandel: hmm, it won't load the captcha for me, when I enable the proxy
<mandel> thisfred, we do have a bug for that I think..
<mandel> thisfred, can you try with your account and file a bug for that..
<thisfred> ok, so that's not what I'm testing
<alecu> mandel, if I use sso trunk I don't get the CredentialsError: 1
<alecu> mandel, this seems to be happening only on your new branch.
<mandel> alecu, ok.. I wonder why it works in my machine.. la puta de oros..
<joshuahoover> mandel: sorry, which bug were you saying wasn't an ffe?
<mandel> joshuahoover, bug 884978 is a lie
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 884978 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "pass proxy config to T&C webkit" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884978
<thisfred> mandel: logging in does also not work. I see a
<joshuahoover> mandel: ah, ok
<mandel> joshuahoover, webkit does get the proxy settings, it just asks for the creds all the time..
<thisfred> brief flash of red, something about Nonetype
<mandel> thisfred, Nonetype?!?! which branch are you using?
<mandel> thisfred, that sounds like libsoup and not qtnetwork
<thisfred> mandel: yours. Is this the correct way to run? PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login-gtk --app_name test --tc_url https://one.ubuntu.com/terms/
<thisfred> or do I need the login-qt for this?
<mandel> thisfred, oh, a diff branch, sorry I though you were talking about proxy :)
<thisfred> mandel: huh?
<mandel> thisfred, nothing, my context switch was tooooo slow :P
<thisfred> this is your proxy branch
<mandel> alecu, I think this is the right way to do the qt selection: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885115/
<thisfred> use-qt4-webclient-backend
<alecu> mandel, at the point that function is ran the app.instance might not have been created yet.
<alecu> mandel, we better make double sure.
<thisfred> mandel: so I'm lost as to what I'm supposed to do. I have ralsina's proxy configured system wide, what do I do next?
<alecu> mandel, "if not 'PyQt4' in sys.modules" means that Qt was already imported, right?
<mandel> alecu, means that if PyQt4 in sys.modules it was indeed imported
<dobey> alecu: you should also check that the thing in sys.modules is not None, btw
<dobey> err
<dobey> mandel: you too
<mandel> thisfred, ok, then you have to remove your u1 creds and using that branch lauch control panel
<mandel> dobey, as in sys.models not None?
<mandel> alecu, the thing is, if the developer does import ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient before import PyQt4 we have an issue..
<mandel> alecu, and if we check the other way around we have the same problem..
<thisfred> mandel: can't remove credentials in panel: I get AttributeError
<thisfred> "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'host'"
<thisfred> so from the we
<thisfred> b then
<mandel> thisfred, remove them from seahorse :)
<thisfred> ah i
<mandel> thisfred, and I've got a feeling that the code you are running is not the one in my branch :)
<thisfred> thought remove the device
<mandel> thisfred, does the same thing AFAIK..
<thisfred> mandel: removed. Then what do I invoke to run cp & sso from branches?
<mandel> alecu, can you give thisfred the steps you followed to see if he can reproduce the error?
<thisfred> I have mandel's branch and sso trunk built
<mandel> thisfred, what I do is to go to trunk of control panel, set the python path to include the sso branch and the current dir and launch control panel
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> will try
 * briancurtin back
<alecu> thisfred, mandel, that's what I do too.
<alecu> thisfred, I first start sso, with: U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<alecu> then ucp with: U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=~/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend/:~/canonical/ubuntuone-client/pipeline2/:. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<ralsina> briancurtin: welcome back! can I get a review? It should be on your backlog
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, looking now
<dobey> ralsina: you'll fix the padding for the weird vertical separator in control-panel in another branch?
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks!
<ralsina> dobey: nessita said she'd do it in one of her branches
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> ralsina: what thing exactly? (happy tp do it, but wanted to confirm what :-))
<dobey> nessita: could we get my branch landed then please?
<ralsina> nessita: padding in the sidewidget's right side
<nessita> dobey: reviews are queued up for review time, soon to come :-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes, perfect
<nessita> dobey: your review is queued up
<dobey> ok
<mandel> alecu, I get the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885143/
<mandel> alecu, assumes that the proxy is nonauth until it needs the creds from the keyring and works ok
<alecu> mandel, have you tried erasing *every cred* from the keyring?
<nessita> ralsina: have some minutes to help me?
<alecu> mandel, even the proxy ones.
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<mandel> alecu, doing it right now
<nessita> ralsina: I'm getting tons of RuntimeError: underlying C/C++ object has been deleted for objects that I have stored in a dict
<nessita> ralsina: so, I have a self.items dict, where I stored paths and treewidgetitems
<nessita> ralsina: the treewidgetitems get garbabe collected, and is driving me crazy
<thisfred> alecu: Oh I need a special version of u1client as well?
<ralsina> nessita: can I see it?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, let me push
<alecu> thisfred, probably not... I was just testing that other branch.
<nessita> ralsina: lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/more-pages, branch, and run: ./setup.py clean build; U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<nessita> you will get the overview screen no matter what, just click on the login button
<nessita> ralsina: so, clicking sequence should be: open controlpanel, click on any button except close, click on Next (That sometimes segfaults), if no segfault, wait a little bit and boom
<ralsina> nessita: I am on windows and have no creds right now because sso-client doesn't work. It's going to take me a bit to try it
<ralsina> nessita: 'cause I will have to install the old release to get logged in. But just a minute
<briancurtin> ralsina: approving the branch. since i'm the last approver, am i the person who sets it from "needs review" to "approved", or is that you?
<ralsina> briancurtin: please set it
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's one or the other, depends on mood :-)
<briancurtin> done, approved
<mandel> alecu, in the debug from control panel you do not see when it gets them from the user because that is a diff process, the sso one..
<mandel> alecu, I get with no creds anywhere: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885153/
<alecu> mandel, right. The one that's dying is sso
<mandel> alecu, exactly, let me get you a video :)
<alecu> mandel, is that with 64 bits P, all updates?
<alecu> mandel, no need for the video. I trust you on that :-)
<mandel> alecu, x64 I need to reboot for the updates to complete :P
<dobey> blah, i am going to have to refactor the rbox plug-in
<alecu> mandel, me too... I'll reboot the P vm where I'm doing these tests.
<mandel> alecu, thisfred I'm on my EOD, I'd love to stay, but I have to walk the dog..
<alecu> mandel, no prob. Can you work on the branch to use qt4 first thing tomorrow?
<mandel> alecu, of course!
<alecu> greatg
<mandel> alecu, is the only thing I have in my plate atm
<ralsina> nessita: can't run it on windows, get other unrelated problem
<ralsina> nessita: let me check code instead. Any specific places to look?
<mandel> alecu, thisfred in any case I have pushed the latests changes to lp..
<alecu> mandel, aaaaaah
<nessita> ralsina: yes, ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/folders.py:464
<nessita> ralsina: in that method, self.items is populated by calling add_folder (the code may look familiar ;-))
<mandel> alecu, tell thisfred he was using and old one and try again..
<ralsina> nessita: oh yes
<mandel> alecu, the latests code that I had working is 915 of lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend
<nessita> ralsina: but in update_sizes, I'm getting tons of underlying object deleted for:
<nessita>   File "/home/nessita/canonical/controlpanel/more-pages/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/folders.py", line 560, in update_sizes
<nessita>     state = item.checkState(LOCAL_FOLDER_SUBSCRIPTION_COL)
<nessita> RuntimeError: underlying C/C++ object has been deleted
<mandel> alecu, which for me works..
<ralsina> nessita: ack, let me think a bit
<alecu> mandel, with that branch I get a None
<alecu> mandel, let me paste it
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885166/
<alecu> mandel, ^
<alecu> damn, it's using libsoup again.
<ralsina> nessita: could you comment the folders.clear() calls? I know that will cause duplicates
<alecu> doh, I was running trunk this time.
<nessita> ralsina: sure, let's try
<mandel> alecu, yes, cause I was trying the solution I gave you, can you add a return True
<mandel> alecu, which ui are you trying?
<alecu> mandel, U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> ralsina: no changes
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I will boot into linux to help with this
<nessita> ralsina: I'm really worried since process_info is being called twice...
<ralsina> nessita: should be back in 15 minutes after the mandatory fsck
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: ok, this is usually simple to fix once you find the right place :-)
<nessita> ralsina: wait
<thisfred> ralsina: no ext4?
<ralsina> thisfred: btrfs
<nessita> ralsina: I realized one thing...
<ralsina> thisfred: not really btr so far
<nessita> ralsina: can the wizard call .show on a page more than o=nce?
<thisfred> at least it's not reiser ;)
<mandel> alecu, I just pushed it returning true all the time, can you try
<ralsina> thisfred: not falling there twice. Reiser's fsck is a killer pummmm tsh!
<ralsina> nessita: could happen
<nessita> ralsina: in which scenarios?
<nessita> ralsina: 'cuz load() is called on showEvent, and that's triggering multiple calls to process_info
<nessita> which is a pain in the ass
<ralsina> hmmm
<ralsina> dunno
<nessita> ralsina: ok, let me try a couple of new things with this info
<ralsina> should not happen, but that's just a theory
<alecu> mandel, I've pulled the branch, but still get a CredentialsError: 1
<nessita> ralsina: if needed, I will ask you to restart
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<alecu> mandel, the "1" is the error code returned by the ui
<mandel> alecu, I'll take a look tom, chaging the code like crazy is not worth it..
<mandel> alecu, maybe the ui is doing something crazy..
<mandel> ok, EOD, alecu first thing tom I'm with this..
<thisfred> ok I'll be there to help test then
<alecu> mandel, one last thing...
<alecu> mandel, what do you put in your gnome proxy settings?
<alecu> mandel, "hostname" or "user:pass@hostname?
<alecu> mandel, I've been trying "hostname", but it seems that with the later it gives a different error.
 * thisfred did just hostname
<ralsina> nessita: quick question, in ubuntu_sso\utils\tests\test_common.py the GetBinDirTestCase  doesn't do anything, does it?
<nessita> ralsina: it should do a lot (see the inheritance), but let me check that there is no bug
<ralsina> nessita: it's inheriting the wrong class
<nessita> ralsina: indeed
<nessita> there is bug
<ralsina> nessita: ack, will do a branch sinceI have to fix that in windows anyway
<nessita> ralsina: should inherit from GetProjectDirTestCase
<thisfred> yay. So after disabling the proxy, I still had to log out and in again, because SSL connections didn't work
<alecu> thisfred, I managed to make mandel's branch run.
<alecu> I started on one term this: U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<ralsina> nessita: have 2' to help me out?
<alecu> and on another: U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. python /media/sf_canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend/bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt --app_name "Ubuntu One" --help_text "Ubuntu One requires an Ubuntu Single Sign On (SSO) account. This process will allow you to create a new account, if you do not yet have one." --ping_url 'https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/{email}?platform_version=3.2.0-17-generic&platform=Linux&client_version=3.
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<alecu> 1&platform_arch=x86_64' --policy_url 'https://one.ubuntu.com/privacy/' --tc_url 'https://one.ubuntu.com/terms/' --login_only
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> So, I am trying to make get_bin_dir work on windows
<alecu> thisfred, before running both branches I had to delete all proxy credentials from seahorse.
<ralsina> nessita: and basically, what it has to return is "the same folder where this binary is"
<alecu> thisfred, and if I enter every password ok, it works.
<alecu> thisfred, if I enter no password, it crashes.
<ralsina> nessita: but the current implementation is a python module generated by autotools. Which I don't have on windows.
<alecu> thisfred, if I enter a wrong password it falls into a loop.
<nessita> ralsina: don't lie! :-D
<thisfred> alecu, ok, but what if people have their proxies already configured?
<nessita> ralsina: the current impl is generated by distutils ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: so, could I add a small widows-specific bit to constants.py.in that does the right thing on windows?
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, got confused by the syntax ;-)
<thisfred> or is that a todo issue already?
<nessita> ralsina: I would love if we can have the constant.py "generated" properly at installation time
<alecu> thisfred, oh, and I was using username@host. Probably other ways can screw this up.
<alecu> thisfred, "configured" how?
<alecu> thisfred, "user:pass@host"?
<ralsina> nessita: when setup.py runs on windows, we don't know yet where the binaries will live
<nessita> ralsina: any chance we do that? ie, can we have the @prefix@ replaced properly on windows?
<thisfred> alecu: you say you had to remove the proxy creds from seahorse?
<ralsina> nessita: the prefix on windows is windows-version specific
<nessita> ralsina: right, you mentioned that. but perhaps we can overwrite that when the installer do know
<thisfred> alecu: we're not gonna ask people to do that ri
<nessita> ralsina: in which stage we know the installation path?
<thisfred> ht?
<ralsina> nessita: constants.py is not even there when we install
<ralsina> nessita: we have a constants.pyc inside a zip
<alecu> thisfred, right. But only *we* are storing proxy credentials in the keyring, yet.
<nessita> ralsina: then what tweak were you planning on adding?
<ralsina> nessita: if it were a config file, I could generate it though
<nessita> ralsina: wanna give me details on that?
<thisfred> alecu: oh ok. Then where does the network config tool store them?
<ralsina> nessita: a if sys.platform=("win32") => calculate BIN_DIR and set it when the module is imported
<alecu> thisfred, the network config tool has no place to store the creds.
<ralsina> nessita: wanna mumble?
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> it remembers the password thou
<nessita> ralsina: let's mumble, I would try very hard not to leak that in that file
<thisfred> gh
<alecu> thisfred, the solution of using "user:pass@host" is a workaround that we found on some libsoup forums
<thisfred> right
<alecu> thisfred, and we are respecting that for folks that have that already configured.
<thisfred> sure, we should
<alecu> thisfred, but if those creds are wrong, our code *should* ask for the user to enter them again.
<alecu> thisfred, (think proxy creds expired)
<alecu> thisfred, and when the user enters the new creds we store them in the keyring.
<thisfred> ok I'm not gonna log out and in ten more times today, I'll test tomorrow when manuel is back
<thisfred> right
<alecu> ralsina, I'm not having too much luck getting another review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-fix/+merge/97475
<ralsina> alecu: I am on windows
<ralsina> alecu: want me to tell someone to do it? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, yup, I'm deferring to your dictator powers.
<ralsina> alecu: best case I can do a code review and that's not going to be enough
<ralsina> gatox: review alecu's branch,please
<ralsina> alecu: there
 * ralsina puts the remote control back on the desk
<gatox> ralsina, ack....
<ralsina> gatox: if you can, if you can't no ;-)
 * alecu loves seeing a mind control show in action.
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i'll run the test now.... and review the code in a couple of minutes when i finish with this branch
<ralsina> gatox: thanks so much
<gatox> ralsina, no problem
<ralsina> alecu: my mom always told me, if you say please and thank you, people do what you say
<ralsina> that's why I never trust the polite people
<gatox> alecu, jeje
<dobey> ralsina: thank you
<ralsina> dobey: you are welcome
 * ralsina squints at dobey
<dobey> heh
<dobey> man i really don't want to do this refactoring
<JackyAlcine_> heh
<JackyAlcine_> If only it was fully automatic.
<gatox> alecu, +1
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you can please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/handle-errors/+merge/97725
<nessita> gatox: adding a new strng requires a freeze exception :-/
<nessita> gatox: can t we reuse an existing string?
<gatox> nessita, oops.....
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<nessita> gatox: can you re use instead GENERIC_BACKEND_ERROR, putting something like:
<nessita> GENERIC_BACKEND_ERROR  + '({app_name})'
<nessita> gatox: or no app_name at all
<gatox> nessita, in that case i prefer no app_name
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll change it to use that
<nessita> I guess me too
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<briancurtin> mannnnn, i got this windows install to work once and now i cant get it back :/
<gatox> briancurtin, been there :P
<gatox> nessita, branch updated....
<nessita> ralsina: question... if I set the wizard to have this button layout: [self.Stretch,self.CancelButton, self.NextButton], why it shows the "next" to the left to the 'cancel'?
<ralsina> nessita: no idea. Shouldn't
<nessita> ralsina: ok, will retry
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> gatox, thanks for the review!
<gatox> aale:D
<gatox> omg... again with the tab-completion
<gatox> alecu, :D
<nessita> ralsina: is this correct for setting the focus oin a wizard button? self.button(self.NextButton).setFocus(QtCore.Qt.TabFocusReason)
<nessita> is f***ing ignoring me
<ralsina> nessita: in order to set the ocus that way, the focus have to be in the widget's top-level parent alreadt
<ralsina> nessita: IIRC
<nessita> ralsina: ah, right
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> nessita: doesn't work from another app
<ralsina> nessita: "Gives the keyboard input focus to this widget (or its focus proxy) if this widget or one of its parents is the active window."
<nessita> gaaaah
<dobey> nessita: are you ok? need some mate? medialunas? huevos?
<nessita> dobey: mate may help, thanks. But I'm filled with anger towards Qt right now :-)
<nessita> will start reviews after making me a tea
 * nessita brbs
<dobey> hehe
<ralsina> interesting diff if you propose a sso branch agains u1cp
<ralsina> So, urbanape had a good reason to skip team call: https://twitter.com/#!/urbanape/status/180375476651556864/photo/1
<gatox> ralsina, wow...... :S
<ralsina> gatox, briancurtin: care for a little review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/spawn-evil/+merge/97732
<gatox> ralsina, of course
<briancurtin> ralsina: will look in a min
<ralsina> briancurtin, gatox: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: I am very slightly miffed by bug #956304
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 956304 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "The bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt is not cross-platform" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956304
<briancurtin> (just noticed that myself)
<ralsina> briancurtin: I'm working on it in a bit myself
<briancurtin> i just started it instead of ubuntu-sso-login.exe on accident and noticed the dbus problem
<ralsina> briancurtin: and since sso-login needs this to show UI, we are stuck for a bit :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: in any case without spawn-evil it would not have found the binaries anyway
<briancurtin> i figured there was something like that. i just added dist/ to the Path to see if that'd change. somehow it worked one time but not after that
<ralsina> briancurtin: so far no huge bugs, though
<gatox> ralsina, i have a couple of test failures..... i'm pasting them in the branch
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<briancurtin> i still can't get anything to show up other than "getting information, please wait" except for that one time, even if i add dist/ to the path, and even if i manually startup ubuntu-sso-login and syncdaemon
<ralsina> briancurtin: you still don't have credentials, right?
<briancurtin> nah, i havent been able to enter any. im not able to get anything to load which would allow me to enter any
<briancurtin> is that what this -qt one will allow?
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can try getting credentials with the old binaries, then you will see u1cp (if you are careful to kill all the old binaries and then start sso-login manually)
<ralsina> briancurtin: exactly
<nessita> ralsina: what does miff mean?
<ralsina> nessita: annoyed, but just  a little bit
<nessita> ralsina: you 100% sure?
<ralsina> nessita: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/miffed
<nessita> ralsina: about the bug report, I mean :-P
<ralsina> nessita: oh, yes :-)
<nessita> ralsina: what part uses dbus?
<ralsina> nessita: the script in bin/
<nessita> a verrr
<nessita> dobey: got this on your ussoc system-font: Text conflict in data/qt/stylesheet.qss
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/qt/__init__.py
<nessita> 2 conflicts encountered.
<nessita>  ** Done!
<dobey> stop breaking my branches! :)
<nessita> ralsina: oh, right, sorry. Good news is easy to fix, move that to qt/main.py and make sure that code is not called from any test
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, was doing that :-)
<nessita> ralsina: sorry :-(
<ralsina> nessita: thus why I was only a little miffed :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I guess I did that with the idea "just for this test" and bu
<ralsina> nessita: I can instead do a if sys.platorm in the bin/ which is less invasive
<ralsina> nessita: happens to us all. I probably approved it ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: +1 to modify the bin/
<ralsina> nessita: ack, so it's a 1-liner
<nessita> (though is not the cleaner solution, but let's choose our battles)
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> nessita: the mac guys can clean it later
<briancurtin> :)
<nessita> ralsina: can they? :-D
<briancurtin> windows + mac = the janitors around here
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> nessita: if I make that "if sys.platform == win32: skip that" yeah ;-)
<nessita> dobey: c'mon!!! FAILED (skips=2, failures=1, successes=856)
<nessita> stop wasting my review-cpu-cycles!
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> dobey: will re-review tomorrow morning
<ralsina> gatox: can you do a linux test run of lp:~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/cross-platform  please? just tests and lint to see if it works
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<ralsina> gatox: thanks. Sorry I am throwing so much stuf at you, but ... windows
<gatox> ralsina, jeje i understand, and it's not a problem!
<gatox> ralsina, just this:
<gatox> bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt:
<gatox>     1:  [C0103] Invalid name "ubuntu-sso-login-qt" (should match (([a-z_][a-z0-9_]*)|([A-Z][a-zA-Z0-9]+))$)
<ralsina> gatox: fuuuuu ok!
<nessita> gatox: I just removed the global approved on ugly-reset, I just noticed is adding a string
<nessita> gatox: +   <string>WizardPage</string>
<gatox> nessita, eh??
 * gatox looking...
<ralsina> gatox: spawn-evil fixed
<nessita> gatox: you should check that in the generated ui files there is nothing like this:
<nessita>     def retranslateUi(self, ResetPasswordPage):
<nessita>         ResetPasswordPage.setWindowTitle(QtGui.QApplication.translate("ResetPasswordPage", "WizardPage", None, QtGui.QApplication.UnicodeUTF8))
<nessita> gatox: in every generated ui file, we should have:
<nessita>     def retranslateUi(self, ForgottenPasswordPage):
<nessita>         pass
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll remove that
<nessita> gatox: since you're modifying the file, please run on the ResetPasswordPage Layout -> Adjust size
<nessita> so size decreases to
<nessita>     <width>505</width>
<nessita>     <height>260</height>
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> done
<gatox> i'll update the branch now
<nessita> gatox: no rush, will re-review tomorrow
<gatox> nessita, ack
<gatox> nessita, just to let you know.... the branch is updated and the _ui.py has def retranslateUi(self, ResetPasswordPage): pass
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: trivial branch that is blocking briancurtin and I - https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/cross-platform/+merge/97746
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> nessita, gatox tells me there is lint there but I can't see how to fix it :-/
<nessita> ralsina: can you make it to be if sys.platform == 'win32': ?
<nessita> I understand mac will use dbus
<ralsina> nessita: no it won't
<ralsina> and if it does, they ca fix it ;-)
<ralsina> last I heard mac IPC was going to be PBover tcp (briancurtin?)
<nessita> ralsina: the lint is fixeable just like the -gtk is fixed
<briancurtin> as of now that's correct
<nessita> uh wait
<nessita> ralsina: the fix is import sys after the lint disable
<nessita> briancurtin, ralsina: ack
<nessita> ralsina: can you fix the lint first then? (just move the import below the disable)
<nessita> gatox: lint issue at https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-login-backend/+merge/97425
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh........of course
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> sure
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<gatox> just the lint thing
<nessita> ralsina: question, on "tweaks" in controlpanel, you modified the data/external_icon_orange.png and data/external_icon_white.png, may I ask what changed?
<nessita> ralsina: also, test failure there, will add to the MP
<nessita> ralsina: but loved the branch though :-)
<ralsina> nessita: since those are now background images, I had to add the padding inside the image
<ralsina> nessita: cool that you liked it :-)
<ralsina> nessita: and de-linted cross-platform
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-disable/+merge/97747 if anyone could please
<dobey> thisfred: ^^ if you want
<dobey> since i know rhythmbox is your favorite player and all
<ralsina> dobey: can do a code review if it's good enough for you
<thisfred> sure, waiting on bzr bisect
<ralsina> thisfred: can you bisect a diverging branch? :-)
<nessita> ok, I finished giving a pass to every branch I had queued up for review, will give another one tomorrow morning
<nessita> I have to leave for a while, will be back online from another location in 30 minutes or so
<thisfred> ralsina, only if no one is around to hear you do it?
<nessita> brb!
<ralsina> nessita: if I can ask for an exception for cross-platform, it's blocking windows :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is approved, like I mentioned ;-)
<nessita> also globally approved already
<dobey> ralsina: it's fine by me. i tested the code IRL before committing it anyway :)
<ralsina> oh, it's approved, cool
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, missed it!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> brb!
<thisfred> ralsina: not sure what you mean. First time using bisect, but it seemed an easy way to see where a somewhat predictable segfault got introduced
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, it was just a geometric joke
<thisfred> dobey: no tests? :P
<thisfred> aha
<dobey> thisfred: yes, but you have to run them inside rhythmbox :)
<ralsina> things that diverge describe an angle, which can then be bisected. Yet diverging branches on  bzr cannot be merged, so you can't bisect from one to the other
 * ralsina is so subtle
<thisfred> dobey: not worth it
 * thisfred ru
<thisfred> bberstamps
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<thisfred> dobey: also you get a gold star for no misspellings
<dobey> yay, i'm not mandel!
<ralsina> and a bonnet for the oldfashioned use of thy
<gatox> people EOD for me! see you tomorrow
<dobey> ralsina: keep it. i didn't write the API
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<ralsina> thou are not deserving then
<gatox> ralsina, i'll have a indicator-surprise for you on sunday-monday :P
<thisfred> art
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<ralsina> thisfred: indeed god sir
<ralsina> good
<thisfred> heh
<dobey> ralsina: no, "god sir" was correct there :)
<thisfred> dobey: 'proval
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<thisfred> in Icelandic maybe
<ralsina> windows, I hate thee
<ralsina> because ctrl+r (rename terminal tab) requires confirmation but ctrl+w (close tab) doesn't
<thisfred> bisect run is counterintuitive
<ralsina> bisect is kickass and awesome. Used it a lot on svn, even when I had to do it manually
<thisfred> but it's going in the right direction ow
<thisfred> now
<dobey>     test_activate ... "sni-qt/17309" WARN  16:36:55.972 void StatusNotifierItemFactory::connectToSnw() Invalid interface to SNW_SERVICE
<dobey> No systemtrayicon available
<dobey> nice
<ralsina> ah? sni-qt?
<ralsina> dobey: what on the name of shiva are you trying to do?
<dobey> that got printed while running the cp qt tests
<ralsina> dobey: whoa
<dobey> i think the qt tests are loading the windows tray icon code perhaps?
<ralsina> dobey: that code is cross platform
<ralsina> dobey: is that in tarmac?
<dobey> i don't think sni-qt is installed in tarmac
<dobey> that was on my machine
<ralsina> dobey: which is what surprised me ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: you could just unistall sni-qt
<dobey> right
<ralsina> dobey: or maybe skip some tests when onn linux
<dobey> might as well uninstall mumble too :)
<ralsina> dobey: hehe
<dobey> not that i use the mumble tray icon
<dobey> though i would prefer to not use mumble. it's a pretty broken interface
<ralsina> yes mumble's ui is nuts
<ralsina> "I know, let's not offer a way to find a person OR channel"
<dobey> also, i just fixed one of the most useless tests ever
<ralsina> thisfred, dobey: care to do a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweaks/+merge/97244
<ralsina> and then I can sleep in peace today?
<dobey> maybe
<thisfred> sure
<ralsina> has lots of "pretty" pictures
<dobey> though it has to wait for nessita to re-review it
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, but I rather have one +1 in
<dobey> i'll give you one for moral support ;)
<briancurtin> ralsina: so ubuntu-sso-login-qt.exe now operates if i start it. didn't affect anything in terms of the whole system actually functioning when is start control panel, though
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, let's try this
<ralsina> briancurtin: first, make sure you have no creds
<thisfred> ralsina: +1, made me miss reviewing C code
<ralsina> briancurtin: then start ubuntu-sso-login
<ralsina> briancurtin: then, start control panel
<ralsina> briancurtin: you should get a lgin screen
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you don't we still have a bug somewhere
<ralsina> thisfred: hahaha
<briancurtin> ralsina: ok, and where can i be sure to remove any possibly pre-existing creds? i havent had to deal with cred stuff yet, not sure where it is
 * ralsina loans thisfred to mobile saying "loves reviweig CSS changes"
<ralsina> briancurtin: windows 7 or XP?
<briancurtin> XP
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's in the registry somewhere
<briancurtin> i'll search around
<ralsina> briancurtin: but if you never logged in, you don't have any
<briancurtin> i logged in before with the previous installer so it's probably in there
<thisfred> ralsina: I'll put that in my objectives for next cycle, to make sure it doesn't actually happen ;)
<ralsina> briancurtin: you could logout using the old control panel too
<briancurtin> ah, found it. stored in a "Software\Ubuntu One\Keyring" key
<ralsina> briancurtin: almost makes sense too :-)
<briancurtin> still just sitting at "getting information, please wait..."
<briancurtin> no information in logs
<ralsina> briancurtin: hmmmm
<ralsina> briancurtin: can you put your binaries somewhere?
<briancurtin> you want just the dist/ folder or the whole installer?
<ralsina> briancurtin: make sure you don't have the old ubuntu-sso-login running, it causes weird problems
<ralsina> just dist
<ralsina> briancurtin: also, are they console apps?
<briancurtin> ralsina: they're listed under windows part of setup.py but i have this installer built with the conf.py setting SHOW_CMD == True in order to make them console apps for the time being
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<briancurtin> i'll put the dist/ up somewhere, 1 min
<briancurtin> ralsina: briancurtin.com/dist.zip
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks!
<briancurtin> that includes sources being pulled just a few minutes ago
<dobey> thisfred, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/apport-newonly/+merge/97750
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am getting an exception on SSO when I start u1cp
<ralsina> briancurtin: and also, an exception when I try to start syncdaemon
<briancurtin> where are these showing up?
<briancurtin> i have nothing, everything just sits there and no log files tell me anything
<ralsina> briancurtin: I started ubuntu-sso-login in one terminal
<ralsina> briancurtin: and there I have this
<ralsina> briancurtin: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62426/
<ralsina> briancurtin: on another, trying to start syncdaemon I get this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62427/
<thisfred> dobey: +1
<briancurtin> ive never seen either of those
<ralsina> briancurtin: and apparently my evil-spawn branch was not good enough 2012-03-15 18:02:53,279:279.000043869 - ubuntu_sso.utils - DEBUG - _get_dir: trying use dir at 'C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\canonical\\t\\dist\\dist\\library.zip\\bin' (exists? False)
<ralsina> which is like, a totally stupid result
<ralsina> briancurtin: dunno what to say
<ralsina> briancurtin: they are *your* binaries :-)
<briancurtin> for me, sso-login just starts up and sits there. then i open up control panel and the GUI comes up and does the waiting thing for a very long time, then eventually times out
<ralsina> briancurtin: set U1_DEBUG=True first
<briancurtin> ralsina: here's what i see in both terminals while the GUI does the waiting thing: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62428/
<ralsina> briancurtin: are you sure you don't have any leftover processes? u1cp specifically?
<briancurtin> i've been uninstalling + deleting the entire C:\Program Files\ubuntuone folder each time i try new stuff. also killing app ubuntu* processes before starting anything out
<briancurtin> also just restarted the VM much of the time between trying things
<ralsina> briancurtin: I don't know then
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's try something simpler
<ralsina> briancurtin: start ubuntu-sso-client
<ralsina> briancurtin: then in another terminal try u1sdtool -s
<ralsina> briancurtin: I get exceptions.TypeError: remote_register_to_signals() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given) on sso
<thisfred> shoot, bisect's not gonna be easy: we have revisions of trunk with failing tests. Now I have to distinguish between those and segfaults.
<ralsina> briancurtin: remember to set U1_DEBUG=True before starting sso, please
<briancurtin> just to be sure, you mean ubuntu-sso-login.exe (said ubuntu-sso-client, wanted to be sure im not missing something)
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, sorry
<ralsina> thisfred: instead of a bisect do a test run for all revisions (your history is not too big) then grep the logs?
<thisfred> ralsina: that's time consuming though: a single test run is between 15 and 50 seconds, and I have to do at least 20 or so per revision because the segfault is not 100% reliable
<ralsina> thisfred: yikes
<ralsina> thisfred: do it at night? ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: u1sdtool -s doesn't output anything (U1_DEBUG=True)
<ralsina> briancurtin: ugh
<ralsina> briancurtin: I really have to EOD :-(
<thisfred> so it's worth changing the script so it can distinguish test failures from segfaults I think
<thisfred> if that's possi
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll keep poking around on it and try to get up earlier tomorrow to put more time in
<thisfred> ble
<ralsina> briancurtin: how about ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug?
<thisfred> they both exit with 1
<thisfred> I think
<briancurtin> ralsina: starting up syncdaemon works fine, outputs a bunch of stuff, adds a watch for brian\Ubuntu One
<ralsina> briancurtin: weirder and weirder
<ralsina> briancurtin: you don't have any ubuntu one installed, right?
<lifeless> dobey: it will be for IS managed bots only; you mentioned tarmac - if that isn't IS managed, you will need it to be so
<briancurtin> ralsina: right now i'm running off an installer that i built which was from the dist/ that i sent you
<briancurtin> so we should be running the same things, just that you got it from my zip and i got it from an executable installer
<ralsina> briancurtin: mmmmkey, so maybe you have some stuff I don't, like syncdaemon config files
<ralsina> briancurtin: what time is it over there?
<briancurtin> 16:20
<ralsina> ok, here is 18:20, so if you start 1 hur early and I one hur late we can pair all day
<ralsina> that ok with you?
<thisfred> hmm, bzr switch results in max recursion depth exceeded
<ralsina> briancurtin: this all must be some very minor stuff
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah that's fine. i usually get started at 08:00, so start at 07?
<ralsina> No, 8 is ok
<briancurtin> i'm open to whatever time, though
<ralsina> so I will just start 1 hour later :-)
<briancurtin> ok, 08 it is
<ralsina> yay! ;-)
<ralsina> put your installer somewhere so we start from the same things
<ralsina> and with that I EOD
<briancurtin> sounds good, i'll upload it now
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: I'm seeing more and more reports for "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()"... would you know what can be remotly causing this?
<dobey> bah; i am used to non-DST now, so having it still be bright outside right now is confusing
<alecu> nessita, remotely causing a segfault? a bug in qt for sure.
<briancurtin> ralsina: http://briancurtin.com/work/ubuntuone-2.0.3-windows-installer.exe
<dobey> ralsina: so the rb-scope branch needs some stuff to be finished up, and david is working on it; so the plan is for it to be in precise, it seems
<dobey> ralsina: not sure if i should do anything else with that
<ralsina> dobey: I will talk to david and offer help
<dobey> ok
<nessita> alecu: "remotly" in the sense of "se te ocurre qué corcho", not as in "remote" :-D
<ralsina> davidcalle: if you need a hand with the rhythmbox scope, please ping me!
<ralsina> dobey: there ;-)
<alecu> nessita, oh, ah.
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> nessita: no useful trace?
<alecu> nessita, and... we are not using QSocketNotifier directly
<alecu> nessita, probably the QNetworkAccessManager is using inside qt.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that's not a "public" class
<thisfred> ok gotta go walk the dog. later all!
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: bug #940669 and bug #943046
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940669 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940669
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943046 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943046
<ralsina> nessita: looking
<nessita> dobey: did you resolve conflicts in lp:~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/system-font?
<dobey> nessita: not yet
<davidcalle> ralsina, I'm looking at it with mhr3. The branch we are working on is https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-hackers/unity-lens-music/rb-scope
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> davidcalle: cool
<ralsina> davidcalle: just volunteering if you can use some help
<davidcalle> ralsina, but thanks, I will ping you if mhr3 gives me a task that would take me much more time than needed for an experimented Vala dev.
<ralsina> davidcalle: ok!
<ralsina> nessita: ok, no freaking idea
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: both qt and glib show up on one of the stacktraces of that bug: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94184698/Stacktrace.txt
<alecu> and on the other as well.
<ralsina> alecu: that segfault means that a reference to that QSockeNotifier was lost
<ralsina> because it's dereferencing a null
<ralsina> alecu: it's normal to have glib in qt apps using the gtk theme (really, see QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>))
<alecu> ok.
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: if we had the sso / syncdaemon/ whatever logs, maybe we could see where i the python code it's crashing
<alecu> right
<ralsina> briancurtin: good news, when I do the same things you do, I get the same results ;-)
<briancurtin> at least we're on the same page!
<ralsina> briancurtin: yeah
<osse> I love Ubuntu One, but at work I use RHEL5 most of the time. Is there any reasonable way to access my Ubuntu One account from RHEL5 except for the web interface?
<briancurtin> ralsina: fwiw, i pushed the changes to the bitrock config if you need to replicate the same build from the start: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/release-updates
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<ralsina> briancurtin: I will try to put a couple of hours late tonight see if something pops up
<ralsina> So EOD for realz
<ralsina> briancurtin: we will kick its ass in the morning, don't worry
<briancurtin> ralsina: i have a few plans this evening so i can't stick around in the evening, but i'll try to get up early tomorrow to get a jump on it before we start
<ralsina> briancurtin: I will mail you if I see something
<briancurtin> ok cool, have a good evening
<ralsina> bye people!
<dobey> osse: someone was working on converting our .deb packages to .rpms to install on fedora, but i don't know if they'll work on rhel5; that's a fairly old version
<dobey> osse: if you have the necessary dependencies installed though, you should be able to install enough bits to use file sync at least
<osse> dobey, don't I know it; it's really old. Gnome 2.16 I believe. Python 2.4 provided, but I've installed 2.7.2 by hand.
<dobey> osse: you can't upgrade the OS?
<osse> dobey, I'm not afraid to get dirty. I'm satisfied if I can get to the point where I can mv/cp files to and from some local directory, perhaps invoking the actual syncing by hand.
<osse> dobey, no I can't. I'm an embedded software developer. We use that system for a reason (though I can't figure out why really. the embedded system itself runs something else when you get down to it).
<osse> I just realized Ubuntu One has a Windows client. I have Windows easily accessible at work, so I can probably use that.
<dobey> probably better than trying to get it running on rhel 5 anyway :)
<dobey> would probably be doable, but you will have to install a *LOT* of dependencies to get there
<dobey> well i gotta go do non-work stuff now. later all :)
<osse> dobey, have a good one
<alecu> ralsina, what was your proxy's ip, again?
#ubuntuone 2012-03-16
<ralsina> alecu: 184.82.108.14 port 8888
<alecu> lovely, thanks.
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday! :D
<mandel> morning all!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<gatox> good morning!
<popey> dobey: when you're about, if you get a chance could you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/886159/ which shows (line 1060) that rb is scanning a folder I dont want it to. This is resulting in double copies of my music in rb ☹
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> so, is anyone here willing to test u1 with proxies?
<mandel> gatox, popey ? pleaaaaaase :P
<gatox> mandel, ok..... but i didn't save the ralsina ip....  so you will need to wait until i ask him that again :P
<mandel> gatox, which irc client do you use?
<mandel> gatox, 'cause if it is xchat you can find the longs under ~/.xchat/xchatlogs/ and then the channel :)
<gatox> mandel, xchat..... but i can't find it in the logs
<mandel> gatox, really? bummer :(
<gatox> mandel, let me check in the file..... but at least is not in the history that the client load
<mandel> gatox, oh, but in the files you have A LOT more :)
<gatox> mandel, it's .xchat2/scrollback for the logs
<mandel> mandel, no, is ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<popey> mandel: oooh, yeah
<gatox> mandel, i always had the logs in ~/.xchat2/scrollback/...
<gatox> mandel, and npo.... is not there either..... maybe i have the logs configured to don't save much
<mandel> popey, sweet! do you have a proxy server of any type? maybe a squid or something running on P
<popey> i do
<mandel> gatox, oh :( I have a stupid about of logs
<popey> mandel: the worry I have though is that the machine can alsso get to the web without going via the proxy
<popey> so i need to do some iptables fu to block port 80 to anything but the proxy IMO
<mandel> popey, great, lets get our hands dirty then, you need to get the following branches: lp:~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-cookies lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend and lp:ubuntuone-control-panel
<mandel> popey, don't worry, we can attempt first without the iptables foo, in theory it does not work, but in my machines does.. so I need a 'cleaner' env to test :)
<mandel> popey, does it use auth? the proxy I mean
<popey> no
<popey> just squid on an ubuntu server
<mandel> popey, ok, lets first start with nonauth, we can quickly later set the auth in a diff port with not too much work :)
 * popey needs to fix his proxy first
<mandel> popey, let me know when you are ready, should be easy to get you with a non-auth proxy
<mandel> gatox, I'm noticed that running control panel from trunk the loading text is HUGE does this happen to you?
<gatox> mandel, haven't tested that yet..... maybe the branch that was modifying the font sizes landed.... i'm going to check that now
<mandel> gatox, please so, in my is crazy.. I know I'm old but I can still read, you guys did not need to do that ;)
<gatox> mandel, oh yes..... is big.... that for the font thing that dobey was working i assume
<mandel> gatox, he made it bigger?
<gatox> mandel, let me check the qss
<popey> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/": ~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client is too short to be a branch name. Try '~<owner>/+junk/<branch>', '~<owner>/<product>/<branch> or '~<owner>/<distribution>/<series>/<sourcepackage>/<branch>'.
<mandel> popey, ups, sorry i miss type the full branch name, it is lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend
<mandel> popey, I guess I had a paste fail, sorry
<gatox> mandel, i'll have to check with nessita if that was intended or what
<mandel> gatox, I don't think it is, right? it does not even fit in the control panel window..
<gatox> mandel, maybe you are seeing something different than i.... i see the font big.... but fit in that area
<gatox> mandel, i'm seeing that the part that specifies the font size of the loading label is missing in the u1-cp qss
<mandel> gatox, hm.. weird
<nessita> hello everyone
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox
<gatox> nessita, mandel was telling me that the text from the loading overlay is too big, and i saw that the font size for that in cp was removed fromm the qss.... was that intended?
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<nessita> hola mandel!
<nessita> gatox: yes, we need to use the font from the system
<nessita> gatox: you can propose a branch changing xx-large for x-large if you want
<nessita> I'm oj with it
<nessita> ok*
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: since now we should never ever use hard coded fonts, just relative fonts (small, large, etc)
<nessita> gatox: what bug are you working on atm?
<gatox> nessita, i was looking at this ones: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/887284  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/907479
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 887284 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "UI: improve handling of "'s" when appending to names ending in 's' in the Cloud Folders panel" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 907479 in Ubuntu One Client "u1sdtool -q should not start syncdaemon when syncdaemon is not running" [Medium,Triaged]
<gatox> nessita,  but wanted to do the font thing first
<gatox> nessita, do you have anything better in mind?
<nessita> gatox: if it's ok with you, I will ask you to look a couple of bugs regarding translations
<nessita> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/951376
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 951376 in Ubuntu Translations "Several strings untranslatable in ubuntone-client registration" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/951371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 951371 in Ubuntu Translations "Translated strings shown wrong, character set not UTF-8" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: I will mark them as High and assign to you if that's ok
<gatox> nessita, yep....... shoot
<gatox> i'll take those
<nessita> gatox: thanks. Assigned 2 in ussoc, but I might assing a couple more for the controlpanel (regarding translations as well)
<gatox> nessita, assign assign..... i don't mind
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> nessita, I would literally love you if you could look at line 89 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/886222/
<ralsina> gatox: 184.82.108.14
<nessita> mandel: looking!
<ralsina> and good morning1
<gatox> ralsina, i will write that down
<ralsina> gatox: I suggest un tatuaje tumbero in your belly
<gatox> ralsina, jeejeje
<mandel> nessita, is the one with the executiong of login only
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> gatox, on the back of your head, like a hit man!
<ralsina> gatox: hope you remember the high security user/password!
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<gatox> :P
<nessita> mandel: line 89 seen. DO you also have the -gui logs?
<mandel> nessita, let me ask, where can those be found?
<mandel> popey, ^
<gatox> mandel, in the back of my head i have: 優柔不断な人 ñandú
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> mandel: same dir as sso logs, file is called sso-login-gui.log
<mandel> nessita, ok
<gatox> mandel, hey! i actually have a chinese symbol in my back :P.... my body supports unicode :D
<popey> mandel: ?
<mandel> popey, can we get the logs from the proxy test you did?
<popey> Failure: ubuntuone.platform.credentials.CredentialsError: dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'errtype'): dbus.String(u'CredentialsError')}, signature=dbus.Signature('ss'))
<popey> thats it
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<nessita> gatox: do you unicodedecodeerror sometimes?
<popey> mandel: not sure what other logs you want/need?
<mandel> popey, the logs are here:  ~/.cache/sso/sso-login-gui.log
<nessita> hola alecu (we're not derailing, no....)
<popey> oh
<mandel> popey, sorry, I'm assuming too much from you :)
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<popey> yeah, assume I'm an idiot and you wont go far wrong ☺
<mandel> alecu, apparently you have to kick me in the balls, yet I don't know why..
<gatox> nessita, that would be painful :P
<popey> sso-client-gui.log  sso-client.log
<popey> not sso-login-gui.log ☺
<alecu> mandel, I've spent the whole night practicing kicking myself between the eyes, too, if that helps.
<alecu> mandel, but it seems I need shorter legs...
<mandel> popey, can we get those please, pastebin in canonical just so that is not too public
<ralsina> alecu: or more bendy ankles
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886237/
<popey> oops
<ralsina> or more ankles
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: do you guys have 5 mins for a quick mumble?
<mandel> alecu, certainly!
<mandel> alecu, although, give me 5 mins that other person at the office is screaming..
<mandel> popey, that is the sso-client.log, right? and the sso-client-gui.log?
<popey> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alan alan     0 Mar  6 13:15 /home/alan/.cache/sso/sso-client-gui.log
<popey> empty
<mandel> nessita, ^
<popey> mandel: is there a -d debug option on ubuntuone-control-panel-qt ?
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<ralsina> alecu: let me start it
<ralsina> popey: no, but you can set U1_DEBUG=True
<mandel> popey, that is the U1_DEBUG=True we did
<nessita> popey: can you please pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client*
<nessita> ralsina: I'm reviewing your 'tweaks' branch, and I have a question
<popey> mandel: nessita i didnt set U1_DEBUG for the control panel line
<popey> $ PYTHONPATH=~/u1/use-qt4-webclient-backend/:~/u1/proxy-tunnel-cookies/:. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<nessita> popey: you're running a custom branch? :-/
<nessita> mandel: are you trying to debug a custom branch with popey?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<nessita> mandel: uh
<nessita> mandel: and does it work for you?
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> popey, "iptables fu to block port 80" -> "port 443" (since that's the port u1 uses)
<nessita> mandel: apparently the UI is not starting, from the 0-sized logs file
<mandel> nessita, yes, it works for me, and the same error 1 was given to alecu, right alecu?
<nessita> ralsina: having this:
<nessita>     /* Compensate for border so text doesn't move */
<nessita>     padding-left: 8px;
<nessita>     padding-right: 23px;
<nessita> isn't  that absolutely dependent of the font size? (ie how many pixels are needed so text do not move)
<mandel> popey, try with: U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=~/u1/use-qt4-webclient-backend/:~/u1/proxy-tunnel-cookies/:. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<nessita> mandel: 1 means the app crashed before it finished starting
<popey> alecu: good point :)
<alecu> mandel, right. The "1" is the exit code of the ui process, as far as I debugged yesterday.
<nessita> mandel: are you making popey also run the sso service from ~/u1/use-qt4-webclient-backend ?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<nessita> to run the UI in isolation, you all could:
<nessita> cd ~/u1/use-qt4-webclient-backend/
<nessita> U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt --app_name=foo
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886250/
<alecu> gatox, guess who is the winner of a ticket to review two spectacular branches?
<popey>  /home/alan/.cache/sso/sso-client-gui.log still empty
<nessita> and that will show how the app is crashing at startup
 * gatox is offline
<gatox> alecu, jejeje
<gatox> alecu, shoot
<nessita> popey: can you try what I mentioned earlier? please always run the sso service first in another terminal
<nessita> to run the sso service, you should:
<nessita> cd ~/u1/use-qt4-webclient-backend/
<nessita> U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<popey> yup, I'm running that in another window
<popey> --app_name=foo  <- what goes there?
<nessita> popey: anything, just trying to see the crash
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886256/ nessita
<nessita> popey: je, the error is simple, just run inside that folder:
<nessita> ./setup.py clean build
<nessita> mandel: ^
<mandel> nessita, why?
<nessita> mandel: he just branched and ui files are not built
<nessita> no?
<mandel> nessita, he did a python setup.py build, right popey ?
<nessita> he did?
<gatox> alecu, ?? the branches?
<alecu> gatox, sorry, I was on mumble.
<gatox> alecu, ah ok
<popey> i did
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886262/
<nessita> popey: you're likely missing a package
<nessita> popey: let me give you the list of packages you should have
<nessita> popey: can you please run:
<nessita> apt-get build-dep ubuntu-sso-client ubuntuone-control-panel
<popey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 44 not upgraded.
<nessita> hum, we have have a missin dep, let me list the qt4 deps :-)
<mandel> alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886256/
<nessita> mandel: what's the needed package to build the rc files?
<gatox> ralsina, i just bought "the dig" for the kindle..... it looks pretty cool
<mandel> nessita, you need the uic from PyQt4
<nessita> mandel: yes, and what's the deb package name?
<mandel> nessita, let me look
<nessita> pyqt4-dev-tools?
<gatox> nessita, you can't just do from PyQt4 import uic ?
<nessita> gatox: not me, another user
<gatox> nessita, if noy... install the dev-tools
<gatox> ah ok
<popey> pyqt4-dev-tools is already the newest version.
<mandel> nessita, popey yes, it should be pyqt4-dev-tools
<alecu> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-auth/+merge/97763
<alecu> gatox, and after that, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-cookies/+merge/97791
<nessita> popey: can yout try running the same command as before? (the one with app_name=foo)
<psypher246> hey all!
<popey> nessita: nothing has changed since I last ran it though
<psypher246> any progress yet on the ubuntuone login issues?
<alecu> nessita, perhaps not all ENV vars are being passed from the first process to the second?
<popey> ooh, more debug stuff
<alecu> nessita, my bet is on the DISPLAY env var not being passed around.
<mandel> popey, can you ls /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PyQt4/bin
<mandel> nessita, ^ should be where the rc compiler is
<alecu> nessita, what API is spawning the process?
<gatox> alecu, ack
<alecu> oh, a missing rc file.
<nessita> alecu: did you see the import error?
<alecu> nessita, I've seen it now.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886273/
<nessita> popey: is working!!!
<nessita> mandel: ^
<nessita> popey: you got an UI, didn't you?
<popey> yes
<mandel> nessita, popey what changed?
<popey> not quite sure
<popey> you sure thats using the proxy?
<nessita> popey: what we did so far was to debug why the UI was not being opened befoe
<nessita> popey: so now, you and mandel can go back to the way you were debugging before
<mandel> nessita, alecu look at line 111 of setup.py in ubuntu-sso-client, /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PyQt4/bin is wrong, in my system is /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/
<briancurtin> ralsina: so, how do we begin?
<mandel> nessita, popey so, what changed for the ui to work again?
<mandel> popey, can you try doing what we did last time with proxies?
<popey> hang on
<popey> the UI for the panel _did_ open before, just not the sign up screen
<nessita> mandel: the PATH thing does not matter on Linux, the script is in the PATH already
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ which pyrcc4
<nessita> /usr/bin/pyrcc4
<nessita> mandel: the PATH may be relevant to windows, though
<nessita> ralsina: heeeeellllloooo :-)
<mandel> nessita, probably.. we should check that, maybe is outdated if you install a new version of PyQt on windows..
<nessita> mandel: right
<mandel> popey, yes, you got stuck in the login one.. which is when everything went bananas
<popey> ah
<mandel> nessita, what did you do to get it working, because alecu was having the same CredentialsError 1 issue
<nessita> mandel: I just saw the trace and aske popey to run ./setup.py clean build
<mandel> nessita, funny, 'cause I know he ran ./setup.py build
<nessita> mandel: didn't you install some dep in between, perhaps?
<mandel> nessita, maybe
<mandel> alecu, can you test that you can launch the ui for login?
<alecu> sure
<mandel> alecu, if it does work, can you test lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend
<alecu> mandel, I'm testing it on that branch.
<dobey> popey: yes the dup songs from u1 purchases is a known bug. are you using nightlies, or plain ubuntu packages for u1?
<mandel> alecu, make sure that you are on revno 917
<popey> dobey: plain ubuntu packages
<dobey> popey: also, thanks for killing my computer
<popey> haha
<popey> log less
<popey> :p
<dobey> popey: fix should show up in ubuntu on tuesday or wednesday then.
<popey> yay!
<alecu> mandel, I'm on revno 916. But it worked!
<mandel> alecu, wait, with proxy and all?
<alecu> with proxy and all
<dobey> mandel: what is the spanish translation for the "Getting information..." string in the loading overlay? (if you're using spanish locale)
<mandel> dobey, sorry I don't use spanish
<dobey> spanglish? :)
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll run the tests and will propose..
<mandel> dobey, mandelish :)
<dobey> haha
<alecu> dobey, I don't use spanish either, but guess it can't get as uglier than "Getting information..."
<mandel> alecu, dobey it can: Tio, recibiendo la info de las pelotas...
<mandel> :P
<alecu> mandel, that's funnier, not "ugly"
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i'm guessing that text isn't wrapping
<dobey> and is extraneously long anyway
<dobey> We should show a pretty animation and a spinning CD that says "Loading…" next to it, like on XBox games
<alecu> mandel, now that it works: some issues.
<mandel> alecu, shoot!
<alecu> mandel, if I click "save and connect" without entering proxy credentials, crap would be saved on the keyring, and it will get blocked.
<dobey> all the font size discussion reminds me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY6dIxQTaf8
<alecu> mandel, the same if I just enter the username, without any password.
<mandel> alecu, let me test that.. but there are tests for that..
<nessita> dobey: "Obteniendo información, por favor espere..." should be
<dobey> yeah, it's too long/formal i think
<nessita> dobey: ah, unrelated, you saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client-gnome/+bug/953119 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 953119 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) "valgrind invalid read error" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> but eh, no more string changes this cycle
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> alecu, sorry to drop out but had to reboot, windows had to reboot, then configure updates, then reboot :-/
<alecu> ralsina, no prob.
<alecu> ralsina, got a minute for mumble now?
<alecu> mandel, too ^
<ralsina>  alecu: sure
<mandel> alecu, sure, lets do it!
<mandel> alecu, I'm already there
<ralsina> gatox: spawn-evil has tests fixed
<gatox> alecu, i have a failure running the tests.... let me know if that is related to your u1-client branch
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: my mumble seems broken
<ralsina> alecu: you dropped
<mandel> ralsina, mine is the same
<ralsina> mandel: you still appear there
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I cannot hear a thing every few mins..
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: anyway, I think we were closing the meeting.
<ralsina> mandel: that's the brain damage from rugby
<mandel> ralsina, I think is mumble :P
<mandel> ralsina, alecu so in summary, I fix the use-qt branch and then I disable the ssl stuff, right?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu shall we really disable it, or pass a  param to allow pinned certs or something like that?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, actions: 1) if it works at the level of chromium (ssl-to-proxy) I say it's ok to leave it. If it works any worse, drop it. 2) Don't pin certs from u1
<alecu> ralsina, ssl-to-proxy is not supported by qt. (nor by firefox for that matter)
<ralsina> alecu: then let's just pretend it doesn't exist ;-)
<mandel> alecu, ralsina so I remove it and we are done with it?
<ralsina> mandel: yep
<mandel> ack
<alecu> gatox, failure running the test?
<alecu> gatox, can you paste it?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I'm off yo have lunch, I should be done with the qt issue in a few mins
<gatox> alecu, it's in the mp
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> alecu, I'll file a bug about the issue when the save creds dialog gets nonesense
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<alecu> mandel, can I review it already?
<alecu> mandel, great. There are a few small bugs we should consider next week.
<mandel> alecu, no yet, I need to fix one test :)
<mandel> alecu, after lunch I'll fix it and will ping you
<alecu> mandel, for instance, socks support is not enabled on ussoc, but is on the sd tunnel.
<alecu> gatox, thanks.
<mandel> alecu, lets 'virtually sit down' and make a list of those small ones, I don't think they are terribly hard ones to fix (socks means changing the proxyfactory)
<alecu> mandel, right!
<alecu> mandel, we can do it after the qt branch lands.
<mandel> alecu, exactly, that is the important one
<mandel> ok, I'm off to get energy from dead animals
 * mandel lunch
 * rye starts understanding why go does not use exceptions
 * rye fixes the validation script to deal with different types of errors, it's been a while...
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> nessita: I am putting the tweaks branch on hold until monday because I need to kick windows into shape today
 * gatox needs to relogin..... brb
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: thanks for catching that, too!
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: bad news is that means we're not releasing to ubuntu that... :-/
<ralsina> nessita: if that's the case, I will try to jump into linux 15 minutes to fix it today
<alecu> gatox, Looks like the ussoc you are using is not trunk.
<alecu> Try updating nightlies or configuring this branch using "--with-sso=/path/to/sso/trunk"
<gatox> alecu, ok
<nessita> ralsina: let me know, otherwise we can explore options
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: super trivial review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-hack/+merge/97882
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: On a sunnier note, I've just IRL tested the very latest nightlies, and for a nonauth proxy, SD and SSO are working great.
<ralsina> alecu: \o/
<briancurtin> ralsina: apparently "u1sdtool -s" doesn't know about the SD it starts. i stepped into the twisted select code and select.select never returns that anything is ready - always ([], [], [])
<ralsina> briancurtin: interesting
<ralsina> briancurtin: blocks on IPC would explain the u1cp locking up too
<ralsina> briancurtin: there are test failures in SSO for IPC, want to take a look at them? Maybe that's the underlyig cause
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do
<mandel> alecu, ok, then I wont jump trough the window ;)
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TUt5n3sU14
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: if you have a little time later today, I may need you to put onyour windows/twisted/IPC hat (remember where you put it?)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no problem :)
<alecu> ralsina, I think I sat on it.
<alecu> luckily it was not my pointy wizard hat.
<ralsina> alecu: at least there is no h in sat
<alecu> loh
<urbanape> Hi, all. Sorry I'm late.
<ralsina> hi laser-vision dude!
<ralsina> nessita: if trunk is lp:blablah then what's "stable 3"?   lp:blabla/stable-3 ?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> urbanape: how's the eyes?
<dobey> ralsina: no, stable-3-0
<ralsina> urbanape: if you can read this, of course
<urbanape> So, I don't know what they use in metric countries, but I'm guessing I'm 7/5
<nessita> dobey: right
<nessita> ralsina: yes, sorry, what dobey said
<urbanape> I see at 7m what other see at 5m
<urbanape> so, better than perfect
<ralsina> dobey: ok, and the current one we are releasing is stable-3-0 ?
<urbanape> we use feet here, so I'm 20/15
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> urbanape: yay, so if I have 5 apples, you see 7? Awesome!
<urbanape> little bit of haziness around bright lights, but that should go away in a week or so.
<ralsina> urbanape: that's the pupil being too relaxed
<ralsina> urbanape: I have that twice a year when they check for glaucoma (no luck yet!)
<ralsina> dobey, nessita:thanks so much
<rye> joshuahoover: tomboy sync validation script can now fix xml errors too
<dobey> oh i need to fix the conflict
<ralsina> urbanape: while you were gone I hijacked briancurtin for windows work
<ralsina> urbanape: and I can't release him today, so you will have to hack alone on mac today
<urbanape> will do, though it'd be really keen to get a pair for a few minutes to get me unblocked on a few things. I've been nibbling around the edges on some things, but need a little help getting stuff all tied together. Probably doesn't need to be brian...
<alecu> gatox, did the newer sso help?
<gatox> alecu, i have 2 failures with credentials now
<gatox> alecu, do you want the paste of those failures or i put them in the mp?
<alecu> gatox, I think a paste is better, because otherwise the MP gets huge
<gatox> alecu, ok
<nessita> ralsina: you left a print here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/no-hack/+merge/97882
<gatox> alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886399/
<ralsina> nessita: argh,sorry
 * ralsina is rushig things too much.Time to cool down and meditate.
<alecu> gatox, spanish? my code did not touch any of those tests, so would you mind running the tests again with an english locale?
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhhhh sorry.... i'm with an spanish locale now because i'm testing another bug
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: we may have random breakage of tests in spanish. I tried to fix all of them, but surely missed some, specially when translations change
<ralsina> so please run tests with LANG=en_EN.UTF-8 but if you find breakage in other languages, file and assign to me
<ralsina> nessita: removed the print and pushed. Again, sorry, I am a bit too accelerated today, will slow down a bit and doublecheck things now
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! :-)
<dobey> en_US
<dobey> what country is EN? :)
<ralsina> ok, en_UK ;-)
<ralsina> proper english! ;-)
<dobey> what is UK?
<dobey> you mean GB?
<ralsina> en_EN actually defaults to en_US, just like en_XY does ;-)
<ralsina> hahaha
<gatox> alecu, +1, those were the only tests failing... and not related to this.... and the code seems fine
<dobey> en_UK might be interesting though
<dobey> ralsina: everything that fails defaults to en_US because en_US is POSIX C
<alecu> \o/
<ralsina> "blimey mastah! we 'av'a'issu 'ere!"
<ralsina> dobey: therefore en_EN works, neener neener ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well, it works sort of. it falls back to C, not en_US.UTF-8 :)
<dobey> also, the fact that we have en_US.po files for things, is frightening
<alecu> gatox, don't go too far away! here's the other one for you :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-cookies/+merge/97791
<gatox> alecu, yesssssss i was starting with that
<alecu> thisfred, are you around?
<alecu> thisfred, can I ask you to review that branch too? ^^^
<alecu> gatox, mind that it has the previous branch as a prerequisite.
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> briancurtin: while you check those test failures, I am cleaning up the windows build starting from your branch (removing the windows-installer stuff and other bits)
<dobey> fix conflicts; commit; update trunk; merge new one in; oh look, more conflicts :(
<ralsina> dobey: what branch?
<thisfred> alecu: I am, though elbow deep in segfaults
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good. the only things im seeing on SSO are "Reactor was unclean" test errors fyi
<gatox> alecu, ack
<thisfred> alecu: will review in a sec
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, those are the ones I saw
<dobey> ralsina: sso system-font
<ralsina> dobey: oh
<dobey> resolving conflicts in qtdesigner ui files is not fun.
<dobey> but i think i got them fixed for now
<dobey> just NOGBODY BETTER BREAK IT AGAIN
<ralsina> NOG WILL NOT BREAK BODY
<ralsina> dobey: ack!
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita,  u'test-me-more-♥' => lol
<nessita> mandel: we needed complex unicode everywhere :-D
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> meh
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> nessita: slacker
<nessita> me
<ralsina> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Fixed the qt issue where the wrong webclieng was used. Fixed bug 933081 and bug 956185.
<mandel> TODO: Find a good way to test is qt running. Remove ssl support. 1-1 ralsina, after this.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933081 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "GTK UI: URL for terms and conditions never finishes loading" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933081
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 956185 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "When viewing the term conditions twice an error occurs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956185
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Lots of reviews, all my branches landed, working on some translations issues.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the translation issues and keep killing bugs from my queue unless someone needs helps with anything else.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> 𝕯𝖔𝖓𝖊: branch to use creds from keyring: landed, branch to protect tunnel with a cookie: being reviewed. Found SSL issue. IRL tested SD and SSO thru a nonauthenticated proxy. Always bug #929207.
<alecu> 𝕿𝖔𝖉𝖔: working on branch to pause syncdaemon on credential errors.
<alecu> 𝕭𝖑𝖔𝖈𝖐𝖊𝖉: no
<alecu> 𝕹𝖊𝖝𝖙: ralsina
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 929207 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[FFE] Proxy "tunnel" for syncdaemon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929207
<ralsina> DONE: team call, nessita 1:1 dobey 1:1, chipaca 1:1, windows testing, tweaks, reviews, bunch'o'things TODO: kick windows butt, take windows name, chew gum. BLOCKED: windows NEXT dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: team meeting, ping about rb-scope, reviews, bug #951425, fix conflicts in sso system-font branch
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 951425 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "Ubuntu One plugin has problems when being enable/disabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951425
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #934206, bug #932103, bug #953119
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934206 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "track duplication from RB-U1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934206
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 932103 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "Cannot install MP3 playback support; silently fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932103
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 953119 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) "valgrind invalid read error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953119
<dobey> nessita
<nessita> DONE: weekly call, some other random mumbles, lot of reviews and re-reviews, more on more-pages on controlpanel
<nessita> TODO: finish the above
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ?
<briancurtin> DONE: tried to get windows install working so it can be released
<briancurtin> TODO: make it work... (working on SSO right now)
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> sorry briancurtin, seems like I skipped my turn
<gatox> alecu, writes fanzy standups
<alecu> also, urbanape, thisfred: standup!
<alecu> gatox, :-)
<thisfred> oops that shows as one hour ago in my calendar too
<urbanape> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> uh.. dst, fun!
<thisfred> alecu: didn't we cancel standups, also?
<mandel> thisfred, you didn't get the memo?
<thisfred> DONE: investigate segfaults in u1db | reviews TODO: more of the same BLOCKED: not sure what is causing the segfaults
<thisfred> urbanape: c'est a vous!
<urbanape> DONE: GOT LASER VISION PEW PEW PEW!
<urbanape> TODO: Get brain dump from Jason Foreman (threeve) whose last day is today.
<urbanape> BLOCK: My setup is not letting me run tests. I'm missing something stupidly simple, I'm sure. I'd appreciate a pair for a few minutes sometime today.
<urbanape> eom?
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1?
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> ralsina, mumble!
<gatox> alecu, +1 for the other branch too
<mandel> ralsina, im there
<ralsina> mandel: you can't hear me?
<mandel> ralsina, no... stupid mumble, let me restart it..
<ralsina> mandel: sube el volumen!
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<gatox> nessita, trivial: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/translation-problem/+merge/97901
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> gatox: doesn' this bug also fixes the other ussoc report about missing translations?
<gatox> nessita, this one is about missing translations... the other one is about encoding problems
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok, thanks
<gatox> nessita, i didn't wanted to put them together, so we can land this one and start with the translation while i fight with the other one
<nessita> gatox: yes, +1
 * gatox lunch!
<briancurtin> is it just me or are "reactor was unclean" issues like a needle in a haystack (maybe i just dont get it?)
<alecu> briancurtin, they usually mean that something was not properly closed or disposed of.
<briancurtin> yeah thats what im trying to hunt down
<alecu> briancurtin, do you have a paste for that error?
<briancurtin> alecu: lot of them in sso - https://pastebin.canonical.com/62479/
<nessita> briancurtin: those are usually caused by a slow or loaded system
<nessita> briancurtin: can you please try either (or both) increasing the suite timeout and/or closing everything in windows and rebooting, to free mem?
<nessita> briancurtin: I bet they pass after that. Those tests require some (real) IPC interaction, and in windows those are *slow* (which is a bummer, yes, but we prefer that and have the whole ipc stack tested)
<briancurtin> nessita: i do need to reboot anyway since this update dialog keeps popping up. i'll try it and see if the timeout needs to be changed
<alecu> nessita, briancurtin: I'm getting those errors too in my windows VM, and I did not usually get them.
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks!!!
<alecu> nessita, so my guess is that something else changed.
<nessita> alecu: reboot... windows mem management sucks (IMHO)
<nessita> alecu: the mem in windows seems to run out just because the OS is running
<alecu> nessita, I've *just now* started windows on this machine.
<nessita> alecu: is your host machine loaded?
<alecu> nessita, and I think it was not even paused.
<alecu> nessita, no.
<nessita> alecu: let me try then
<alecu> nessita, it's got 8 cores, and it's mostly idle.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> testing in my VM now
<briancurtin> it seems like the same tests consistently fail, so i think its just that something isnt cleaned up properly, but i do need to reboot anyway so brb
 * alecu needs to pick amelia from the new kinder, see you in a few minutes.
<nessita> gatox: approved
<nessita> anyone could review this trivial (in  code, not in semantics) branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/translation-problem/+merge/97901
<dobey> alright, needs lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> briancurtin: I think you are right, the lock is because syncdaemon is not taking connections
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, u1cp is trying to connect to it and failing miserable
<briancurtin> yeah CP just sits there. if you let it go long enough it'll eventually get some popup message (that i cant remember), but it takes like 10 minutes
<ralsina> the good news is, syncdaemon seems to work
<briancurtin> ralsina: so should i keep looking at that SSO unclean reactor stuff, or dive into SD?
<ralsina> briancurtin: doesn't even seem to be opening its server port, AFAICS
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's try SD
<briancurtin> ralsina: i seem to remember this to be true that in the past you could only open one SD at a time, no?
<ralsina> briancurtin: yep
<briancurtin> because i noticed now if you just keep opening u1sdtools it'll open more SDs
<ralsina> briancurtin: that's not supposed to happen. But if it's failig to open its server port, it's understandable
<ralsina> So I guess tcp activation is broken
<briancurtin> yeah now it makes sense
<ralsina> or something similar
<ralsina> briancurtin: process monitor doesn't show syncdaemon with any LISTENING port
<briancurtin> hmm
<briancurtin> since i don't know where off the top of my head yet, i'm going to step through SD startup and try to find it
<ralsina> briancurtin: it seems it should log "IPC Initialized" when it happens. And I don't have that on my logs
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah, i have a breakpoint in the __init__ where that happens. IPCInterface never gets created
<ralsina> briancurtin: that should be called from interaction_interfaces.py line 1167
<briancurtin> i was just opening that :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, you follow it, drop breadcrumbs here :-)
<briancurtin> sounds good
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> mandel, I'm about to go to lunch. Any progress on the qt branch?
<alecu> mandel, can I review it already? :-)
 * ralsina goes get a mate working
<mandel> alecu, got problems updating the proxy when there is an error because of the caching of the network access manager..
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am going to drop off windows to work on a linux branch, let me know if you need me
<mandel> alecu, it was 'easy' to fix listening to the proxy signal, not that easy in the errback
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good. i think we're going in the right direction now
<gatox> nessita, do i need another revision for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/translation-problem/+merge/97901
<nessita> gatox: I'd say merge
<gatox> nessita, ok
<alecu> mandel, ok. I'll be back in 30 mins aprox, twit me if you need me sooner.
<mandel> alecu, ok
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why controlpanel tests, the qt4 suite, is segfaulting on widnows? (using trunk)
<alecu> mandel, back
<alecu> well, in fact I never left :P
<mandel> alecu, ack
<mandel> alecu, I hate QNetworkAccessManager and its creds cache..
<alecu> I just had some fruits, now having some soup while risking the keyboard
<alecu> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> alecu: pong
<thisfred> sry, haven't gotten to the branch yet
<alecu> thisfred, ack
<thisfred> will do it now
<alecu> thisfred, let me know as soon as you find any issue, because I'd like for that branch to land today so it makes it into beta 2
<nessita> ok, lunchtime here
<thisfred> right, switching system to proxy now
<ralsina> nessita: was not segfaulting for me yesterday IIRC
<ralsina> nessita: it was locking up though
<briancurtin> ralsina: ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py:113 - creating that ActionQueue causes something to go wrong (trying to figure it out in debugger, it's in some huge twisted loop)
<ralsina> briancurtin: great
<briancurtin> i'm going to grab lunch before i get sucked into this issue and forget to eat
<thisfred> alecu do I need a special version of sso for this or just trunk?
<alecu> thisfred, trunk should be fine. Also the sso in nightlies is fine too.
<alecu> (I think)
<thisfred> kk
<gatox> need to restart
<gatox> no need to restart anymore :P
<thisfred> alecu, also, since this is the client and not the control panel, what exactly do I run? Just shut down u1sdtool, and then run that from t
<thisfred> he branch?
<thisfred> shoot, don't have builddeps and they won't install through the proxy... :S
<alecu> thisfred, I usually run it with: reset;U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<thisfred> kthx
<briancurtin> ok, *now* going for lunch (must. stop. debugging.)
<dobey> yay has tickets
<thisfred> tickets for?
<dobey> uds
<mandel> thisfred, ready for a review?
<mandel> thisfred, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qt4-webclient-backend/+merge/97934
<thisfred> mandel: in a bit, reviewing alecu's branch right now
<mandel> alecu, puto! puto! puto! ;-)
<mandel> alecu, the told blode is mine!
<mandel> tall... u brainfuck
<alecu> mandel, what's a blode? "A bodyless head with spiky blond hair and black feet" ?
<mandel> alecu, my brain is stuck with the bloody QNetworkAccessManager..
<mandel> stupid qt!
<thisfred> alecu: so I get 'Nonetype' object has no attribute 'host'. with your branch as well, but may
<thisfred> be I'm not testing the right thing
<dobey> alecu: blode is a one-char typoe of bloke :P
<mandel> thisfred, that is from libsoup..
<gatox> nessita, ralsina unicode fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-args/+merge/97936
<alecu> thisfred, where are you getting that error? on the log?
<thisfred> Also: why can't I select and copy text from the cp?
<dobey> thisfred: what text?
<thisfred> alecu no the control panel
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<thisfred> dobey: the error
<dobey> i guess we aren't setting that label to be selectable
<thisfred> alecu: I started sd, and it didn't connect so I figured I needed to use the cp to sign in
<alecu> thisfred, oh, ok.
<alecu> thisfred, try "u1sdtool -c"
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> alecu does the device need to be registered or not?
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: reading a little backlog, it rings the bell that facundo added code in u1client to have 2 queues of commands, where the whole queue (which may be xtra long) is in disk, and a subset of it in memory
<ralsina> nessita: yes, that is breaking somewhere
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: so since you mentioned 'AQ seems stucked', perhaps that's it?
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: also, another not minor change on AQ was the tunnel adding
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: not sure if you talked with alecu about it
<alecu> about what?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet, maybe after briancurtin cmes back from lunch
<alecu> thisfred, if it's not registered then you'll be testing sso too.
<thisfred> alecu same error happens in sso when I'm not registered
<alecu> thisfred, is the proxy authenticated or not?
<nessita> alecu: syncdaemon is not starting in windows, apparently is getting stucked creating the ActionQueue, so I listed the 2 mayor changes we had in that class: the tunnel adding and the split of two queues (disk and in mem)
<thisfred> ok proxy off, reregistering
<thisfred> alecu: it is ralsina's proxy so yes
<ralsina> if anyone needs unauthed proxy I would need his IP
<alecu> thisfred, ok. Try installing a default squid3 with apt-get it will listen on localhost:3128 and ask for no passwords.
<alecu> mandel, reason = 'QNetworkAccessManager is buggy.' !!!!!!
<alecu> mandel, why skipping *so many* tests?
<mandel> alecu, QNetworkAccessManager is buggy.
<mandel> alecu, the stupid network access manager does not like when you change the settings of a proxy while requests are in the way..
<gatox> nessita, the remove title for reset page: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-title/+merge/97940
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<mandel> alecu, then, we (you and me) know that the proxyAuthenticationRequired really does not work, specially with the yield, so the situation is, we get a crazy warning from the auth cache manager and everything goes a la mierda
<mandel> alecu, I've skipped those so I don't block you and I fix the double dialog issue
<thisfred> alecu doesn't seem to want to connect when I do t
<thisfred> hat
<alecu> thisfred, can you paste the sd log?
<thisfred> alecu: it appears I cannot: pastebinit breaks on the proxy too, so I guess network settings is screwed up again
<thisfred> logging out and ing
<alecu> mandel, I'm wary of approving a branch that skips so many tests, at this point.
<alecu> mandel, so let's do something: I'll try IRLing it
<mandel> alecu, I was going to propose the same :)
<thisfred> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886635/
<thisfred> alecu: that's ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-debug.log
<thisfred> is that the right log?
<ralsina> gotta go pick up the kid, will be back soonish
<thisfred> (pastebinit now works through squid with no password, but the client still does not, it seems
<mandel> alecu, in my IRL if you give the correct creds for the proxy everything goes like a charm
<mandel> alecu, those tests are just when you screw the creds
<alecu> thisfred, can you check for a proxy.log ?
<alecu> mandel, ack. with creds it works.
<alecu> mandel, I'm testing no creds now
<mandel> alecu, hombre de poca fe..
<mandel> :)
<briancurtin> nessita: actually yeah it's in the tunnel stuff, a problem with a spawnProcess. i closed it to go to lunch but i'll re-run and get the exact spot
<thisfred> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886643/
<nessita> briancurtin: awesome that you have that isolated
<mandel> alecu, if you give the wrong creds, it will get stuck
<nessita> briancurtin: please ask alecu for insight about it if you can't debug any further
<alecu> thisfred, thanks, I'll check it out in a few minutes after reviewing mandel's branch.
<thisfred> ok guess I'll switch to that too then
<mandel> alecu, and in the sso, when that happes if will get a QNetworkAccessCache telling that you are not allowed to update settings in a proxy..
<mandel> alecu, which is due to: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-14850?page=com.googlecode.jira-suite-utilities:transitions-summary-tabpanel
<mandel> but with a factory it is not as easy as that bugs description states..
<dobey> ugh, jira
<alecu> mandel, have you tried entering wrong u1 credentials? It hangs up indefinitely (both using a nonauth proxy and an authenticated one.)
<mandel> alecu, let me test that
<thisfred> mandel: so how do I test this: run the trunk of CP with this in the PYTHONPATH?
<mandel> thisfred, yes
<alecu> mandel, entering wrong u1 creds also fails with no proxy configured.
<alecu> mandel, luckily you can close the window and retry connecting.
<mandel> alecu, wtf? let me see that
<thisfred> mandel: logging in through non-auth squid works
<alecu> mandel, this seems to happen in trunk too, when using the qt backend
<mandel> alecu, you got me testing on trunk too, and I can confirm that!
<thisfred> dobey: to come back to earlier: why in Zod's name would anyone ever make text non-selectable.
<thisfred> that that option even exists is a bug
<mandel> thisfred, a professor at a uni so that you cannot finish your paper
<dobey> thisfred: because having a cursor drawn somewhere that isn't a text entry, is fugly
<thisfred> why would there be a cursor?
<thisfred> it's not editable
<dobey> sorry, we'll rewrite everything in HTML5 for you
<thisfred> yay! ;)
<dobey> because i didn't write the widget library, so i didn't get to make the decision about what it should draw, and where
<nessita> dobey: needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/system-font/+merge/97264 for a couple of font sizes
<nessita> gatox, briancurtin: may I please have a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/default-folders/+merge/97949
<gatox> nessita, yep
<briancurtin> nessita: will look in a few mins
<thisfred> all I'm saying is that whoever did write it does not get a cookie
<nessita> briancurtin, gatox: thanks!
<thisfred> mandel anything more you want me to test?
<mandel> thisfred, the qt branch, but I'm going to talk first with alecu..
<mandel> alecu, quick mumble?
<thisfred> kk
<alecu> mandel,  the "qtnetwork" hanging up on wrong u1 credentials seems to come from a long time ago.
<alecu> mandel, thing is, we never found out because it was not being used.
<alecu> mandel, I'm on mumble.
<mandel> alecu, on my way..
<mandel> alecu, my mumble is failing, one sec
<mandel> alecu, sorry, mumble crashed again.. let me update the system
<dobey> nessita: is there some way to make that balloon thing expand and shrink properly for the text?
<alecu> mandel, ack, let me know.
<alecu> thisfred, I'm puzzled by this line on your proxy.log: 2012-03-16 13:50:39,551 - ubuntuone.proxy - ERROR - connection error: Proxy server not found (17)
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure. But even if there is (which would be great for translations), the font there needs to be smaller than what currently is in your branch...
<thisfred> alecu maybe squid's running on a different port after all?
<thisfred> alecu: but everything else seems to work is the thing
<mandel> alecu, in theory, I'm there..
<dobey> nessita: yes, but with <small> on my branch instead of normal size, half that balloon is empty and just dead space
<dobey> nessita: on my computer anyway :)
<dobey> nessita: and if someone has set their fonts to a larger size, we still have the same issue
<alecu> thisfred, try: telnet localhost 3128<enter>GET http://slashdot.org HTTP/1.0<enter><enter>
<nessita> dobey: i guess without the <small> you see it completly?
<dobey> nessita: yeah, without the small it looks fine for me; but i'm using tiny fonts
<thisfred> alecu: works
<nessita> dobey: right. So, since I now you have more in your plate, I would say: use <small> to match what we currently have, and let's report the bug about the ballon needing to shrink and expand for larger fonts and/or larger texts
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: +1 those are two separate bugs
<dobey> QWizardPage::addField: Duplicate field 'email_address'
<dobey> what is that all about?
<ralsina> dobey: that has been there forever, nevermind
<ralsina> dobey: basically, on a QWizard you are not supposed to have two fields with the same name
<ralsina> dobey: it's harmless
<dobey> you shouldn't be able to have 2 fields with the same name on anything
<dobey> harmless or not, it's ugly, and makes the tests output ugly, because it gets printed like a billion times
<ralsina> dobey: ok, file a bug I promise I will fix it after the release
<ralsina> dobey: I am not renaming things today ;-)
<dobey> hrmm, the sso tests also seem to be pretty slow
<dobey> ralsina: after the release == after windows .exe building, or after tuesday?
<ralsina> dobey: after tuesday
<ralsina> dobey: since that is crossplatform code
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i /am/ changing the font handling, you know ;)
<ralsina> dobey: sure, what's that have to do with that message?
<dobey> ralsina: i'm pretty sure it's cross platform code
<ralsina> dobey: I have a list of things I expect to get done by today. Changing the fonts? In it. Renaming widgets? Not in it ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: does that include a linux.qss/windows.qss fix for sso as well?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, branch is proposed with yours as prereq
<dobey> nessita: fixed/pushed
<nessita> dobey: ack
<dobey> ralsina: ah ok. didn't see it yet, i'll look now
<ralsina> dobey: you have already approved it :-)
<ralsina> Oh, wait, that's u1cp
<dobey> right, that's cp not sso :)
<ralsina> dobey: I can do one for sso in 10 minutes after yours lands
<mandel> alecu, ping?
<dobey> ok
<briancurtin> ralsina, alecu: so tunnel_runner.py tries to start "ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel" - reactor.spawnProcess chokes on this (i'll figure the exact details out). i modified TunnelRunner.start_process to start "ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel.PY" (note extension) by way of python.exe - it works
<briancurtin> so the SD startup was just hanging around inside of reactor.spawnProcess forever
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay, then this should not be terribly hard to fix! Good job!
<alecu> briancurtin, cool. But please don't land that on trunk yet as it might break the linux release!
<ralsina> alecu: the windows release is supposed to be done from the same tarballs
<ralsina> alecu: so we better make it work for both :-)
<alecu> ralsina, cool, then let's fix it in a sane way for both
<ralsina> alecu: right
<ralsina> alecu: in fact, it's trying to spawn the tunnel even without proxy configured!
<alecu> ralsina, that why I said "not yet" :-)
<briancurtin> i'll work up a patch to build the right command lines and arguments
<alecu> ralsina, that's fine. Qt knows if the proxy is configured. SD should not use the qtreactor.
<briancurtin> also has to consider when it's a Windows install so it'd be a compiled EXE
<ralsina> alecu: why is it ok to spawn a process it won't use? Lost you there
<alecu> ralsina, the tunnel will start, and it will print a port number to stdout if proxy is configured. Or exit if no proxies are needed.
<mandel> alecu, bug 957313
<ralsina> alecu: ah ok
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 957313 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "If proxy settings are wrong the qt webclient cannot update the creds" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957313
<mandel> alecu, I'm leaving yet I have added bug 957317
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 957317 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "When u1 credentials are wrong and the qt webclient is used the error is not propagated" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957317
<mandel> alecu, and a possible hint of the reason, yet I need to know what is the sso backend backend (that is the server side not the sso backend) doing
<alecu> mandel, why is  test_anonymous_proxy_is_used also skipped?
<mandel> alecu, proably I screwed up skipping that one, let me update it
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure it's an sso backend thing, since the libsoup webclient seems to work ok in this case.
<alecu> and by "work ok" I mean, it returns the error expected when u1 credentials are wrong.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll look closer on monday
<alecu> ack
<alecu> ralsina, do you have 5 mins for a quick status update?
<ralsina> alecu: sure, mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, perfect
<alecu> mandel, if you have to leave, go ahead.
<mandel> alecu, is close to 8 and I'm been here since my 9 :P
<mandel> alecu, and my head is about to explode
<ralsina> mandel: please go away then ;-)
<alecu> mandel, yesterday my EOD was at my 1 AM.
<mandel> alecu, you crazy!
<mandel> alecu, push branch with the correct tests skipped
<mandel> s/push/pushed
<mandel> alecu, I'll look at the issue during the weekend.. we have waaaaaaaaay to many things interacting, looks like the windows ipc ;)
 * mandel EOD
<nessita> briancurtin: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/default-folders/+merge/97949 fixed, great catch, thanks!!!
<briancurtin> ralsina: i have a fix for running SD from Python, checking now that i fixed it for a py2exe'd build
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<briancurtin> nessita: looks good, approved :)
<nessita> thanks! :-)
<dobey> nessita: heh. i *just* posted a needs fixing on there too :)
<nessita> let's see
<nessita> dobey: which folders are not supported on XP? I specifically used the function with support on XP
<dobey> nessita: not the function, but the constants. CSIDL_MYVIDEO seems to only exist for 6.0+ (or that documentation is confusing?)
<nessita> dobey: let me re-check then
<briancurtin> ah yeah i think he's right, those are the "libraries" that were added in vista (6.0)
<nessita> ok, will try-except then
<nessita> so they get listed on vista and above
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: nice catch with the .config dir
<ralsina> nessita: have 1' for a quick mumble?
<nessita> ralsina: being 110% honest, no. But of course I can if you really need me
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, ping me when you do
<nessita> ralsina: I'm afraid I'm not gonna make it today with the more-pages branch
<nessita> :-(
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<gatox> nessita, +1
<nessita> will be closed, but not sure I can land that today
<ralsina> nessita: then we do need to talk a little, will bebrief
<nessita> ralsina: ok, hooking up headset
<dobey> oh mandel is gone
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, nessita, briancurtin, gatox, mandel: because thing have gone all explodey today, we are delaying today's trunk freeze to monday at 6PM UTC
<briancurtin> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> then on tuesday we will do intensive QA and package the things on wednesday
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> ack
<ralsina> so, rest on the weekend and kick ass on monday, ok?
<dobey> bah. test in production :)
<ralsina> dobey: that's going to be like 50% true next week ;-)
<briancurtin> argh, the py2exe fix didn't work. close, though
<dobey> heh
<dobey> thisfred: what branch were you testing (or trying to test) earlier, involving proxies?
<thisfred> dobey: mandels use qt one and alecu's proxy tunnel one
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: the encoding of the user-dirs file will be sys.getfilesystemencoding()?
<nessita> or that just applies to file *names* (and not content)?
<dobey> that only applies to names
<nessita> dobey: then, have any suggestion?
<nessita> encoding can not be guessed
<dobey> nessita: fail if it's not utf-8?
<nessita> I guess I can try utf-8 and ignore if not
<nessita> right
<dobey> i don't see any reason it shouldn't be utf-8, unless something broke pretty badly
<alecu> ralsina, found the problem (and a solution!) for the bug with the u1 credentials with qtnetwork.
<ralsina> alecu: awesome!
<alecu> ralsina, it seems that the wrong credentials were being retried *forever*.
<ralsina> alecu: ugh
<alecu> a branch to fix it is on the way.
<nessita> dobey: all issues addressed now on https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/default-folders/+merge/97949
<nessita> dobey: good catch, though I would have enjoyed fixing a lot more if I wasn't with so much rush
<nessita> anyays, import codecs rule
<ralsina> anyone needs a hand, a review, anything?
<ralsina> cofee? cake?
<alecu> cake would do
<ralsina> alecu: on it!
<alecu> you'll start cooking it now?
<ralsina> alecu: http://bit.ly/FOa85J
<ralsina> until we get cake-over-ip that's the best I can do
 * alecu is now officially hungry.
<briancurtin> ha, a friend of mine started http://foodoverip.org/
<ralsina> briancurtin: how's the spawner coming along?
<briancurtin> ralsina: still need to figure out py2exe. i can start ubuntu-sso-login.exe and then start SD via Python, then ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe, and it seems to work "ok". im pasting a few errors i just saw a minute ago before i go figure them out
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<dobey> the cake is a lie
<briancurtin> ralsina: https://pastebin.canonical.com/62504/ and https://pastebin.canonical.com/62500/
<briancurtin> in any case, it's really close to working. need to add a bunch of logging or something to the py2exe build since it still can't find the right executable to start
<ralsina> briancurtin: that's the same exception seem from both sides of IPC right?
<thisfred> briancurtin: is that friend Benoît, or is he just a very enthousiastic user? :)
<dobey> nessita: +1
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<briancurtin> thisfred: yeah its Benoît, the site was started at a sprint at Tarek Ziade's house where the focus became food and wine
<thisfred> heh
<thisfred> I know him a little from my couchd
<thisfred> b efforts
<thisfred> he's nice
<briancurtin> i know tarek much more than benoit, but they're all a good group
<gatox> EOD for me!! bye!! see you on monday
<briancurtin> ralsina: i think it probably is the same exception, i'll see what changed there
<thisfred> see you latox alli
<thisfred> gatox
<dobey> oi, it's 1600 already
<gatox> thisfred, jejee abstract message :P
<thisfred> dobey: and nobody's brought me a mint julep yet!
<alecu> trial is the awesome. Love it.
<thisfred> alecu: is that sarcasm? ;)
<thisfred> I've been looking at py.test again after I saw Holger's pycon talk...
<thisfred> It's nice
<alecu> thisfred, no, seriously. I'm in love with it. I'll say it louder:
<alecu> 𝕀 𝕝𝕠𝕧𝕖 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕥𝕨𝕚𝕤𝕥𝕖𝕕.𝕥𝕣𝕚𝕒𝕝 𝕥𝕖𝕤𝕥 𝕣𝕦𝕟𝕟𝕖𝕣!
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> I don't dislike it
<thisfred> I like the repeat until failure option
<thisfred> great if you have randomly failing tests
<thisfred> what I like about py.test is that it makes for much less boiler plate in most tests
<thisfred> so they become a lot easier to read
<thisfred> and the failure messages are super too
<alecu> thisfred, can I return a deferred from a py.test ? That's the killer feature for any test runner I use :-)
<dobey> i don't think i'd want to a) convert devtools to py.test b) make py.test work with twisted
<thisfred> I bet you you can, but why would a test return anything?
<dobey> thisfred: because it's twisted
<thisfred> dobey: I'm not proposing that we do
<thisfred> Just trying it out on a hobby project
<dobey> i'm just saying i don't like twisted
<thisfred> I wasn't arguing on that point
<dobey> also, alecu's branch name is making me hungry
<alecu> this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-cookies/+merge/97791
<dobey> yes
<dobey> also, why the heck were we using a symlink for the music library in rhythmbox
<dobey> also, where is sil so i can yell at him for making it a symlink
<rye> umm why does quickly depend on couchdb-bin?
<rye> ah, desktopcouch
<rye> why does quickly depend on desktopcouch then?
<ralsina> popping back to ubuntu, will be back in 10' or so
<dobey> it used to have CouchGrid widget
<dobey> rye: i think that widget has been removed now. maybe the package deps are not updated?
<rye> dobey: checking...
<rye> data/templates/ubuntu-pygame/project_root/python/hiscores.py:from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> rye: talk to rickspencer3 about it then
<nessita> dobey: system-font approved
<dobey> yay
<ralsina> thisfred: I have a very small branch for review here https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntu-font-in-windows/+merge/97554
<thisfred> 5 MLOC of XML later...
<ralsina> dobey: that's *2* lines of XML :-)
<ralsina> oops, I meant thisfred
<thisfred> hehe, so we use the ubuntu font except when on Ubuntu? makes sense :P
<ralsina> thisfred: when the ubuntu font is the font in ubuntu, it will make more sense, agreed ;-)
<thisfred> it isn't? Maybe I set it by hand then
<dobey> it is
<dobey> the default is, anyway
<nessita> ralsina: I'm proposing the branch with 2 of the 3 pages added (still pending the more complex and last one, the local to cloud)
<ralsina> dobey: I don't have it but may be because I updated from O?
<ralsina> dobey: as default, I mean
<ralsina> nessita: that's cool
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/cloud-to-computer-page/+merge/97990
<ralsina> nessita: easier to test and everything
<nessita> ralsina: well, kinda, I had to adapt the branch to have a page that will not be final to be final in this branch
<ralsina> now that I think about it, our embedded ubuntu font is probably not the latest
<dobey> ralsina: did you set it to something else perhaps?
<ralsina> dobey: not that I recall
<nessita> ralsina: so every branch results in a fully working wizard
<ralsina> nessita: good thinking
<thisfred> ralsina: +1
<ralsina> thisfred: thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: you dying to do another review, no? :-P
<nessita> this one is fun, you will the premiere about the new wizard pages!
 * nessita tries to be a sellwoman
<thisfred> nessita: sí!
<nessita> YEAH
<nessita> thisfred: will add IRL instructions and then share the link with you
<thisfred> kk
<nessita> ralsina, thisfred: IRL instructions added to https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/cloud-to-computer-page/+merge/97990
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
 * thisfred is on the case
<dobey> alright all. am off for now. have a good weekend!
<ralsina> nessita: any suggestions about where to put a platform-specific constant on sso's gui?
<thisfred> later dobey
<nessita> and I guess this is all for me today, will hang out for 15 minutes more but then I'm off to pilates and to have some nice night out
<nessita> ralsina: which constant?
<ralsina> nessita: ":/windows.qss" on windows ":/linux.qss" on linux
<ralsina> nessita: to force the ubuntu font only on windows
<nessita> ralsina: let me digg
<ralsina> nessita: I was thinking constant.py.in but I may have to make the setup.py a bitmore complex
<nessita> ralsina: did you added the frozen thing to setup.\py? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: no
<nessita> ralsina: ah.... relief!!!
<ralsina> nessita: I added it on the runner
<nessita> ralsina: hum... not to get_bin_dir?
<ralsina> nessita: oops, you are right, to get_bin_dir
<nessita> ralsina: is that branch landed already?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> nessita: it still needs some fixes by brian to add ".exe" at the end of binary names and such
<nessita> ralsina: who approved?
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm don't recall outof memory
<ralsina> nessita: diego and dobey
<nessita> I was told we never have to use this way:
<nessita>      93     if hasattr(sys, "frozen"):
<nessita> but instead:
<nessita>      93     if getattr(sys, "frozen", False):
<nessita> or
<nessita>      93     if getattr(sys, "frozen", None) is not None:
<ralsina> by chipaca right?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ralsina: hasattr is very evil
 * briancurtin quietly changes the hasattr i just used for sys.frozen
<thisfred> nessita: when I check a folder to be synced locally, the screen flashes and then the checkmark is gone
<ralsina> briancurtin: change mine too please ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: briancurtin will undo that, sorry
<nessita> thisfred: yes, the flash is the 'loading' screen, it should appear "the same" in the regular controlpanel folder screen
<nessita> thisfred: and disapperas because is no longer "remote" (is local now that you subscribe to it)
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is ok. SO, going back to the constant thingy
<nessita> there does not seems to be a good place right now, I would advice:
<nessita> ralsina: ubuntu_sso/qt/utils/{__init__.py,linux.py,windows.py, tests/test_linux.py,tests/test_windows.py}
<ralsina> nessita: I could make constants.py smarter by using Template (http://docs.python.org/library/string.html#template-strings)
<thisfred> nessita: I don't understand, but if that is known behavior then I'm fine with it. It looks to me like something didn't work.
<nessita> thisfred: is known, will take notes to talk to design
<nessita> ralsina: at this point, to be consistent, I would prefer the ubuntu_sso/qt/utils/{__init__.py,linux.py,windows.py, tests/test_linux.py,tests/test_windows.py} solution
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: any advantage in the template solution that I'm missing?
<ralsina> nessita: that the next time we need to add a constant that is not @prefix@ we will have to do it anyway
<nessita> ralsina: woudl you be ok to wait till then? and then we may even apply the cleaner fix to controlpanel as well, since now we have the same @prefix@ trick
<ralsina> sure
<thisfred> nessita:  also: http://ubuntuone.com/4MqS4Lr2pEscipn54Goup9 I don't understand what 'Sync locally?' without a checkbox means. Seems like I am being asked a question without a way to answer ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: those seem to be collapsed. What happens if you doble cick on "shared by cparrino"?
<thisfred> ralsina: 1. they should have an arrow then, and 2. nothin
<thisfred> g...
<ralsina> thisfred: ok
<thisfred> although I see log lines in the terminal appearing
<ralsina> thisfred: I assume you are already subscribed to everything you got from cparrino and that's why those are not there
<thisfred> ralsina: then neither should the question, right? :)
<ralsina> thisfred: exactly
<thisfred> nessita: want to fix that on this branch or should I approve this?
<nessita> thisfred: looking
<thisfred> no crashes, the close dialog works
<nessita> thisfred: oh nice bug... need to filter group headers with no folder in them :-)
<thisfred> awesome
<nessita> thisfred: will fix in another branch, mainly because UIFe runs
<nessita> ralsina: is that ok with you? ^
<thisfred> kk, approving this then
<nessita> thisfred: would you have the time to file me the bug as well?
<thisfred> sure
 * nessita asks too much today
<nessita> thisfred: thanks, really, I need to run to pilates ;)
<ralsina> nessita: I think you shouldnot remove the items when they are checked. That was not the behaviour it had before, and is weird. Will try to say something coherent about it before monday.
<nessita> ralsina: ok... I may come up with something, but that may complicate the branch in a non trivial way... anyway, I haven't thought a lot about that
<thisfred> #957458
<thisfred> nessita: ^ linked in mer
<thisfred> ge proposal and assigned to youh
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!!!
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, I will too. May have something for you to look at.
<nessita> ok
<thisfred> now it's the dog's turn
<thisfred> later all
<ralsina> thisfred: just 1 sec
<ralsina> thisfred: nevermind
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!
<nessita> have a nice weekend
<ralsina> bye nessita!
<alecu> so, anybody still up for a small review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-wrong-credentials/+merge/97989
<alecu> anyway... EOW for me
<alecu> bye all!!!
<rye> UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpreting them as being unequal success_filter=lambda info: info['path'] == path,
<rye> while trying to publish non-ascii file
<rye> what i dislike in twisted is that unless you specifically terminate it, it will keep the reactor running
<rye> even if there is a omg fatal error
<briancurtin> im heading out of here. brain is fried. see everyone next week.
#ubuntuone 2012-03-17
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i'm trying to get U1 running on Arch linux. I have all components installed and I can add my computer and connect to the service. However, file synching doesn't seem to work. I have the same two  MakeDirs listed under u1sdtool --waiting for hours without them ever going away. Any ideas for debugging?
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: awesome, I love Arch!
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: could you file a bug in bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client and attach the logs?
<ralsina> diverse_izzue: if you post the PKGBUILD somewhere I may even take a look myself :-)
<amit0520> Hello, I recently signed up for UbuntuOne and all of a sudden my home folder is missing My Pictures/Music/video folder ??? Please kindly help
<amit0520> I checked ubuntuone folder and they're not there either
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ping
<Chipaca> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> Chipaca, how are you?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i'm good :) you?
<davidcalle> Good :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, could you give a quick look at my latest video lens commit? I've added a small method to enforce Zeitgeist blacklist on My Videos.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: url?
<davidcalle> Chipaca: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/revision/59
<davidcalle> Thanks :)
<Chipaca> going ...
<Chipaca> davidcalle: in the "for bt in blacklist", would bt be a string?
<davidcalle> chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i suspected as much. split on a string or unicode will probably surprise you
<Chipaca> "hello".strip("lo")
<Chipaca> is "he"
<Chipaca> not "hel"
<davidcalle> Oh... That's unexpected :|
<Chipaca> furthermore, it strips at both ends
<Chipaca> so "othello".strip("lo") is "the"
<davidcalle> Oh, ok :)
<dobey> you want replace there i think
<dobey> also, use True/False instead of 1/0 for boolean values
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok
<davidcalle> Thank you :)
<Chipaca> yep yep
<dobey> also, i'm not really here. so bye :)
#ubuntuone 2013-03-11
<DoctorD90> daker, hello ^^ i'd just want suggest another thing :) ability to up/downlond (sync) precise folder in a different path....for example i want sync u1 folder '/home/user/Desktop/app/'  in '/home/user/Documents' ...or similar :) thx of time ^^
<DoctorD90> Hi aquarius ^^
<DoctorD90> ^^ i'd just want suggest another thing :) ability to up/downlond (sync) precise folder in a different path....for example i want sync u1 folder '/home/user/Desktop/app/'  in '/home/user/Documents' ...or similar :) thx of time ^^
<aquarius> DoctorD90, Ubuntu One doesn't do that. You have to sync a folder as its actual path. Changing this is not on our roadmap, because it is considerably more complicated than you think when you analyse it carefully. :)
<JamesTait> Happy Moshoeshoe Day, everyone! :-D
<rye> mornings
<ralsina> good morning rye!
<DoctorD90> Nono :) i can image that aquarius :) but maybe, as a setting...a symlink setting for example...a LOCAL redirect. In ubuntu1 server "that" is the path. But locally, adding to 'flag' to sync folder, and button ti explore it, maybe, it can be an other button that can give choice to user to sync that folder in an other path.....easy easy easy:
<aquarius> DoctorD90, trust me on this: there are a lot of weird corner cases if you do it. We've talked about it in the past. I can confirm that doing it isn't on the roadmap any time soon, I'm afraid.
<DoctorD90> If in 'local config file' it is there 'sync 0/1'  maybe it may possible add an other like 'link '
<DoctorD90> Oh yea yea
<DoctorD90> My was just a tip :)
<DoctorD90> Because for android for example
<DoctorD90> It creates a folder, in which store all 'different path'
<DoctorD90> Instead to create 20 folder (desktop/bal/bal/path)
<DoctorD90> Is more quiet just last ...IF OTHER are empty...
<DoctorD90> But i can understand the great problems in programming ^^
<rye> ralsina: yup, morning :)
<pmatulis_> my u1 broke.  changes made on one participating machine are reflected in the cloud but not on my laptop.  can anyone help?
<mandel> pmatulis_, what exactly happens?
<mandel> pmatulis_, simply that it does not update in the laptop?
<pmatulis_> hi mandel, i just discovered that my laptop became unsubscribed from my U1 folder.  re-subscribed now and my disk and cpu are working overtime...
<pmatulis_> unsettling
<mandel> pmatulis_, probably checking the hashes etc.. to make sure that the files are updated
<mandel> pmatulis_, if it is doing a local rescan it does use the cpu a lot
<dobey> yes it'll be doing rescan
#ubuntuone 2013-03-12
<JamesTait> Happy World Day Against Cyber Censorship, everyone! :-D
<kirkland> howdy -- how do I disable the music streaming service?
<kirkland> also, I'm getting this, "Reason: Payment Method DISCOVER-SSL is unknown; The Payment Method is not available."
<beuno> kirkland, hi!
<kirkland> beuno: howdy
<beuno> kirkland, there isn't a way to disable it, other than cancelling the subscription
<beuno> the latter is interesting
<kirkland> beuno: okay -- how do I cancel the subscription?
<kirkland> beuno: or, when it expires later this month, does it cancel automatically?
<beuno> kirkland, let me look up your account to see how you got it
<beuno> kirkland, right, you got it from the promo
<beuno> kirkland, it will cancel it on the 26th
<kirkland> beuno: okay -- basically, I got the free trial when I bought an album, I got the expiration notice, and I just want to ensure that I'm not auto billed for it after the trial expires
<kirkland> beuno: coolio
<beuno> kirkland, I can cancel it for you now
<kirkland> beuno: sure, I don't need it
<beuno> kirkland, you will not be auto-billed
<beuno> kirkland, done!
<kirkland> beuno: thanks.  and the discover card issue?
<beuno> kirkland, that one's interesting. You got an email with that?
<kirkland> beuno: nope, just a message in the browser
<beuno> kirkland, when doing what?
<kirkland> beuno: checking out, after entering my card details
<kirkland> beuno: confirmed payment
<kirkland> beuno: and then this error
<beuno> kirkland, I see
<beuno> joshuahoover, you around?
<beuno> chaselivingston?
<joshuahoover> beuno: i am
 * beuno steps aside
<kirkland> beuno: thanks for the pointer
<beuno> np
<kirkland> joshuahoover: just FYI, I failed to purchase an album with this error message, "Reason: Payment Method DISCOVER-SSL is unknown; The Payment Method is not available."
<kirkland> joshuahoover: through the web music store
<kirkland> joshuahoover: I've moved on, and bought the album through Amazon in the meantime, but I thought someone here might want to know about that
<joshuahoover> kirkland: sounds like something is failing in regards to 3dsecure or whatever discover calls it to protect credit cards online
<joshuahoover> kirkland: thanks for letting us know, i'm looking into it
<kirkland> joshuahoover: sure thing, no problem
<joshuahoover> actually, it sounds like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-payment-service/+bug/801841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 801841 in Payment service "Discover card not working" [High,Confirmed]
<joshuahoover> which sounds like we don't really support discover cards...tisk, tisk
#ubuntuone 2013-03-13
<Etale> Hey guys. Just wondering, is there a way to undelete files if I accidentally delete them on ubuntuone?
<Etale> Hey guys. Just wondering, is there a way to undelete files if I accidentally delete them on ubuntuone?
<JamesTait> Happy St Gerald's Feast Day, all! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-03-14
<lightman33> Hi everybody
<lightman33> I had just send feedback for ubuntu one
<lightman33> Could be great to be able to choose root folder place
<lightman33> For example, to use sdcard1 as default
<mandel> lightman33, I'm assuming that you are talking about the android client, is that correct?
<JamesTait> Happy Pi Day, everyone! (And happy birthday to Albert Einstein, if he were still around)
<karni> mandel: yes, I've heard that request before
<snap-l> It seems the Paypal support for Ubuntu One doesn't support two-factor auth
<snap-l> I'm unable to pay for additional storage that way
<czajkowski> rye: any idea who to poke re this?
<chaselivingston> czajkowski: rye is no longer with us, I'm sad to say. snap-l: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<czajkowski> chaselivingston: cheers
<snap-l> chaselivingston: Sent. Thanks!
<snap-l> Thank you, czajkowski!
<rye> eh
 * rye can only respond to things related to ubuntuone-indicator :)
<czajkowski> I just picked that name as I knew it was in this timezone
<dobey> czajkowski: your time zones are way off i think :)
<czajkowski> dobey: I just don't sleep
<dobey> rye is like GMT+2 or 3
<rye> http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-beta-1-preview-7000012602/ arghhhhh.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1087534
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087534 in Unity "[regression] Corrupted blurred overlays" [High,In progress]
<rye> dobey: so far, +02
<dobey> for 2 more weeks i guess :)
<rye> dobey: i have no idea, it is a total mess. We had DST cancelled last year, then DST is back, maybe this year we will get some fun again
<dobey> heh
<dobey> oh well, brb
#ubuntuone 2013-03-15
<czajkowski> rye: where canceles DST?
<rye> czajkowski: Ukraine, last year we had DST cancelled then reestabilshed. This confused tzdata, google calendar, phones... for a month or even more
<czajkowski> I'd be ok with getting rid of it :)
#ubuntuone 2013-03-16
<jeoj> hi
<jeoj> i keep getting some of my files deleted from my ubuntu one folders
<jeoj> just lost all files in three folders, only the folders are left
<jeoj> anyone else experiencing the same?
<jeoj> i mean, this is fucked up
<karni> jeoj: hi
<jeoj> fortunately i found them already
<karni> jeoj: please do contact support with this form https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<jeoj> overreacted a bit
<karni> jeoj: have they been moved?
<jeoj> yeah, for some reason they were in the trash bin
<jeoj> i read it's an issue in ubuntu 11.04
<jeoj> i'm using xubuntu 12.04
<karni> jeoj: This may still be an issue, Ubuntu One itself does not delete files, but moves them to trash, if it wasn't you.
<karni> jeoj: Please do not hesitate to contact support about this
<karni> jeoj: You may have some interesting logs the developers could use to look into this.
<jeoj> ok, i'll fill the form
<karni> jeoj: Thanks!
<jeoj> i've somewhat got the time where they got moved to the trash pinpointed
#ubuntuone 2014-03-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Day of Awesomeness! :-D
<grammoboy> I publish a file via desktop, how do I get the public weblink?
<grammoboy> it appears shortly in a popup, but too short to copy
<grammoboy> ah I see there is an option
<grammoboy> ok thx
#ubuntuone 2014-03-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organize Your Home Office Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: i don't think a day is enough time for that :-/
<JamesTait> I know the feeling, dobey. :(
<davmor2> dobey: sure it is you just need to move over to Venusian days
#ubuntuone 2014-03-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy No Smoking Day! :-D
<karni> verterok: tbarat here asks "okay, do you know what happens if the generation number reaches the maximum value of long?"
<karni> tbarat: you'll have to wait for an answer because of his timezone
<karni> __lucio__: or you might answer ↑
<tbarat> karni: okay, thanks. It necessary to know, cause it will produce a huge number  :D
<tbarat> I hope that it would re-zero
<karni> tbarat: There might be no max value. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9860588/maximum-value-for-long-integer
<tbarat> karni: "The amount of available address space forms a practical limit."
<karni> tbarat: Yes, I won't answer that, though.
<tbarat> >> where I know what is the maximum amount memory in U1 severs
<verterok> karni, tbarat: Hi, I'll need to check but I think it support big enough numbers, something like an 8 byte int
<tbarat> verterok: OK, but what happens where reach the maximum?
#ubuntuone 2014-03-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kidney Day! :-D
<Moscherkobold> hello pls provide me a link for downloading the ubuntuone client for android
<Moscherkobold> i do not have a google account
<uomax> Hi there! My Photo Gallerie on U1 does not show new Photos anymore, although they are succesfully uploaded, whoch I can see in the "files" tab at the web ui. Any hints?
<uomax> I already files a ticket at the U1 support . No response after 2 weeks ...
<uomax> same here ...
#ubuntuone 2014-03-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Ask A Question Day! :-D
<Nothing_Much> Ubuntu One down again?
<davmor2> Nothing_Much: no
<Nothing_Much> davmor2: Must be a problem with my syncing then
#ubuntuone 2017-03-13
<PaulePanter> I want to register an account, and get an Oops. What to do?
<PaulePanter>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Ubuntu One.
<PaulePanter>  OOPS ID: OOPS-13af5a5d161b49ff99169281f7a71c83
<PaulePanter> Sentry ID: fd98e23d05cf4862a4221207a824cf7e
